# Nuovo utente e nuovo tradimento



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Ciao a tutti, son nuovo e ovviamente chi passa da queste parti è in cattive acque... Ho letto qualche discussione, non sono una persona solita a chat e siti simili, faccio persino fatica a navigarci... Sarò breve... La nostra storia inizia 12 anni fa e dopo 8 anni ci sposiamo. Durante il fidanzamento sono stato io a vacillare ed invaghirmi per un'altra. Una storia che mi ha fatto capire quanto lei contava per me e una volta venuta a galla la faccenda prima io mi son preso del tempo per decidere se tornare con lei e poi lei allo stesso modo ne ha preso per capire se perdonarmi o no. Eroica, lei mi ha ripreso ed io mi sono riguadagnato la fiducia. Allora però, forse, era più una ragazzata e non c'era un matrimonio di mezzo. Oggi l'avventura è toccata a lei e a differenza mia (che una volta messo di fronte alla situazione ho preso le palle in mano e le ho detto tutto) ha negato fino alla fine nonostante io avessi prove al di là di certe. Non abbiamo figli. La fiducia in lei è ora meno di zero (la cosa è freschissima) ma se di giorno al lavoro le giornate passano la sera e la notte sono davvero dure. Inoltre questo forum è e sarà l'unico mio sfogo, preferisco non divulgare. Mamma mia se è dura. P.s.: La sera del confronto le ho detto che per quella sera poteva pure restare a casa ma dall'indomani avrebbe dovuto (temporaneamente???) andar via. Le ho anche aggiunto di venir pure a prendersi con libertà le sue cose ma negli orari in cui sa che io non ci sono.


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, son nuovo e ovviamente chi passa da queste parti è in cattive acque... Ho letto qualche discussione, non sono una persona solita a chat e siti simili, faccio persino fatica a navigarci... Sarò breve... La nostra storia inizia 12 anni fa e dopo 8 anni ci sposiamo. Durante il fidanzamento sono stato io a vacillare ed invaghirmi per un'altra. Una storia che mi ha fatto capire quanto lei contava per me e una volta venuta a galla la faccenda prima io mi son preso del tempo per decidere se tornare con lei e poi lei allo stesso modo ne ha preso per capire se perdonarmi o no. Eroica, lei mi ha ripreso ed io mi sono riguadagnato la fiducia. Allora però, forse, era più una ragazzata e non c'era un matrimonio di mezzo. Oggi l'avventura è toccata a lei e a differenza mia (che una volta messo di fronte alla situazione ho preso le palle in mano e le ho detto tutto) ha negato fino alla fine nonostante io avessi prove al di là di certe. Non abbiamo figli. La fiducia in lei è ora meno di zero (la cosa è freschissima) ma se di giorno al lavoro le giornate passano la sera e la notte sono davvero dure. Inoltre questo forum è e sarà l'unico mio sfogo, preferisco non divulgare. Mamma mia se è dura. P.s.: La sera del confronto le ho detto che per quella sera poteva pure restare a casa ma dall'indomani avrebbe dovuto (temporaneamente???) andar via. Le ho anche aggiunto di venir pure a prendersi con libertà le sue cose ma negli orari in cui sa che io non ci sono.


Benvenuto, ti dirò quello che dissero a me il 90% degli utenti: occhio per occhio, dente per dente.

Lo so che sembra una minchiata... e infatti lo è!

Ma hai già deciso di mandarla via? Ha ammazzato qualcuno? Ti ama ancora?

Provare a parlarne un pò prima forse non sarebbe una brutta idea.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Benvenuto, ti dirò quello che dissero a me il 90% degli utenti: occhio per occhio, dente per dente.
> 
> Lo so che sembra una minchiata... e infatti lo è!
> 
> ...


 
Ciao Kid, grazie di avermi risposto.
Occhio per occhio dente per dente ci sta, lo accetto, accetto tutto. Mandarla via è una frase troppo forte; ho deciso, e lei ne ha preso atto, che per il momento non è il caso di vivere insieme. Troppe emozioni troppa delusione... Non avrebbe senso. Mi sono posto l'obiettivo di riuscire, prima di tutto, a togliermi il pugnale dalla schiena! E' ancora conficcato là e fa un male terribile... Cavoli però, l'"offeso" non dovrei essere io? Mi chiedi se ha ammazzato qualcuno... Qualcuno magari no ma qualcosa di IMPORTANTE forse si. Non credi?


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ciao Kid, grazie di avermi risposto.
> Occhio per occhio dente per dente ci sta, lo accetto, accetto tutto. Mandarla via è una frase troppo forte; ho deciso, e lei ne ha preso atto, che per il momento non è il caso di vivere insieme. Troppe emozioni troppa delusione... Non avrebbe senso. Mi sono posto l'obiettivo di riuscire, prima di tutto, a togliermi il pugnale dalla schiena! E' ancora conficcato là e fa un male terribile... Cavoli però, l'"offeso" non dovrei essere io? Mi chiedi se ha ammazzato qualcuno... Qualcuno magari no ma qualcosa di IMPORTANTE forse si. Non credi?



Ti ho chiesto se ha ammazzato qualcuno perchè avevo capito che l'avevi cacciata per il tradimento.... dovresti saperlo bene che non è così difficile cascarci. Sposati o meno, cambia poco. Noi ci siamo traditi con un figlio di mezzo...

Comunque capisco la tua decisione: io ho vissuto due settimane sul divano e non è stata una scelta saggia. Molto meglio stare da soli, almeno per un pò.

Fatti forza, la strada verso la guarigione, indipendentemente dall'esito che avrà sul vostro rapporto, sarà lunga e impervia.

Poi da uomo, posso capire il tuo stato d'animo attuale, mi sembra ieri....

Non disperare comunque, c'è di peggio, molto peggio... ma mi raccomando, non mollare la tua autostima, è molto pericoloso!


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti ho chiesto se ha ammazzato qualcuno perchè avevo capito che l'avevi cacciata per il tradimento.... dovresti saperlo bene che non è così difficile cascarci. Sposati o meno, cambia poco. Noi ci siamo traditi con un figlio di mezzo...
> 
> Comunque capisco la tua decisione: io ho vissuto due settimane sul divano e non è stata una scelta saggia. Molto meglio stare da soli, almeno per un pò.
> 
> ...


Grazie Kid, è bello vedere qui gente che impiega del proprio tempo per gli altri. Sconosciuti. Hai ragione, l'autostima non la mollo. E' anche per questo che ho preferito che non ci vedessimo per un po'. Tutto sommato pensavo davvero di essere entrato emotivamente in una stanza tanto buia da non uscirci più. In realtà nella stanza buia ci sono ma la reazione inconscia del mio corpo e della mia mente è stata veemente. Sto forse entrando in una dimensione che non conoscevo, il mio io è forte, non pensavo tanto. lo sconforto e la delusione ovviamente sono giganteschi, il sol pensiero di perderla e attualmente di vederla tra le braccia, per non dire altro, di qualcun altro, mi logora ma la mia autodifesa a questo esiste e non è affatto male. Calma e self control! Tu invece, hai avuto mi pare il mio stesso problema... Come va ora?


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Grazie Kid, è bello vedere qui gente che impiega del proprio tempo per gli altri. Sconosciuti. Hai ragione, l'autostima non la mollo. E' anche per questo che ho preferito che non ci vedessimo per un po'. Tutto sommato pensavo davvero di essere entrato emotivamente in una stanza tanto buia da non uscirci più. In realtà nella stanza buia ci sono ma la reazione inconscia del mio corpo e della mia mente è stata veemente. Sto forse entrando in una dimensione che non conoscevo, il mio io è forte, non pensavo tanto. lo sconforto e la delusione ovviamente sono giganteschi, il sol pensiero di perderla e attualmente di vederla tra le braccia, per non dire altro, di qualcun altro, mi logora ma la mia autodifesa a questo esiste e non è affatto male. Calma e self control! Tu invece, hai avuto mi pare il mio stesso problema... Come va ora?



Sono un uomo più maturo... e incazzato.

Forse è meglio che tu lo chieda a qualche altro sopravvissuto, perchè io non sono propriamente il ritratto dell'ottimismo.

Ero una persona romantica e sognatrice, oggi sono cinico e distaccato.

Ho tradito per amore (almeno lo credevo). 
E' finita. 
Ho assaggiato i sensi di colpa. Sono stato tradito (da un "amico"). Disperazione. 
Ho fatto una terapia di coppia. 
Disperazione... e poi boom! 

Quando ho realizzato che siamo carne e sangue e poco più, questa  scoperta mi ha cambiato la vita! 

Sia chiaro, sono passati 2/3 anni e oggi posso ritenermi una persona alquanto serena, ho due splendidi figli ma... non credo più nell'amore, o forse ne fuggo, ancora non mi è chiaro.

Diciamo che ora la mia vita sono i figli e tutto ciò che mi interessa sono loro. Io e mia moglie, siamo in secondo piano.


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Grazie Kid, è bello vedere qui gente che impiega del proprio tempo per gli altri. Sconosciuti. Hai ragione, l'autostima non la mollo. E' anche per questo che ho preferito che non ci vedessimo per un po'. Tutto sommato pensavo davvero di essere entrato emotivamente in una stanza tanto buia da non uscirci più. In realtà nella stanza buia ci sono ma la reazione inconscia del mio corpo e della mia mente è stata veemente. Sto forse entrando in una dimensione che non conoscevo, il mio io è forte, non pensavo tanto. lo sconforto e la delusione ovviamente sono giganteschi, il sol pensiero di perderla e attualmente di vederla tra le braccia, per non dire altro, di qualcun altro, mi logora ma la mia autodifesa a questo esiste e non è affatto male. Calma e self control! Tu invece, hai avuto mi pare il mio stesso problema... Come va ora?


Sei a cavallo ora. Mi sa che sai cavalcare.

Ha negato fino alla morte perchè, nel vostro rapporto, si erano create posizioni dove tu, pentito traditore, avevi recuperato un rapporto con lei che occupava la posizione "superiore".

Come vedi non è cosi, non ne sei felice?
E' sulla stessa barca pure lei e tu hai sbagliato ad idealizzarla, anche quando la tradisti per poi pensare di capire quanto lei fosse "esclusiva".

Non so quanti anni hai, ma mi viene da dirti "meglio tardi che mai".


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ciao Kid, grazie di avermi risposto.
> Occhio per occhio dente per dente ci sta, lo accetto, accetto tutto. Mandarla via è una frase troppo forte; ho deciso, e lei ne ha preso atto, che per il momento non è il caso di vivere insieme. Troppe emozioni troppa delusione... Non avrebbe senso. Mi sono posto l'obiettivo di riuscire, prima di tutto, a togliermi il pugnale dalla schiena! E' ancora conficcato là e fa un male terribile... Cavoli però, l'"offeso" non dovrei essere io? Mi chiedi se ha ammazzato qualcuno... Qualcuno magari no ma qualcosa di IMPORTANTE forse si. Non credi?


 Ciao e benvenuto...
se posso darti un consiglio il pungale dalla schiena puoi togliertelo solo insieme a lei! dovete superare la cosa insieme....
capisco quello che provi....ma vivere separati potrebbe non essere la soluzione migliore in questo momento; per me non lo è stata...e ha portato alla rottura definitiva.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono un uomo più maturo... e incazzato.
> 
> Forse è meglio che tu lo chieda a qualche altro sopravvissuto, perchè io non sono propriamente il ritratto dell'ottimismo.
> 
> ...


Kid... Qui penso che tu stia sbagliando!
Di quale ottimismo parli? Io penso che la vita vada vissuta facendo cose giuste, oneste e che ci piace fare. Ottimismo non vuol dire per forza tornare con lei. Potrebbe non essere la cosa migliore per te quindi ritengo che ottimismo significhi esser certi che la vita ti possa riservare, oltre all'amore reciproco tra padre e figli, anche una nuova relazione, non necessariamente con la persona che ora tu ritieni essere la migliore per te.
Nonostante ami alla follia mia moglie, non so cosa qual'è la soluzione migliore per me. Razionalmente è più che ovvio che ora come ora io voglia con tutto me stesso ritrovarmi con lei. Ma se poi non riuscissi a superare il trauma? Non sarebbe forse meglio smettere di soffrire ed andare ognuno per la propria strada??? Oggi non oso nemmeno immaginarlo ma non escludo che possa essere una soluzione e non escludo nemmeno che possa essere la soluzione migliore.
Vedrai Kid, la vita tornerà a sorriderci!!!


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Kid... Qui penso che tu stia sbagliando!
> Di quale ottimismo parli? Io penso che la vita vada vissuta facendo cose giuste, oneste e che ci piace fare. Ottimismo non vuol dire per forza tornare con lei. Potrebbe non essere la cosa migliore per te quindi ritengo che ottimismo significhi esser certi che la vita ti possa riservare, oltre all'amore reciproco tra padre e figli, anche una nuova relazione, non necessariamente con la persona che ora tu ritieni essere la migliore per te.
> Nonostante ami alla follia mia moglie, non so cosa qual'è la soluzione migliore per me. Razionalmente è più che ovvio che ora come ora io voglia con tutto me stesso ritrovarmi con lei. Ma se poi non riuscissi a superare il trauma? Non sarebbe forse meglio smettere di soffrire ed andare ognuno per la propria strada??? Oggi non oso nemmeno immaginarlo ma non escludo che possa essere una soluzione e non escludo nemmeno che possa essere la soluzione migliore.
> Vedrai Kid, la vita tornerà a sorriderci!!!


 Da quanto tempo hai scoperto il tradimento di tua moglie?


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2011)

*Roger*

Ritrovarti con lei?Ma con lei chi?Quello che molti non vogliono capire e che la persona che amavi,e dici di amare,non esiste più....il tradimento cambia inelluttabilmente che lo subisce e chi ne è l'artefice.....e non si torna più indietro.....la tua storia è un 'altra dimostrazione....poi si può continuare a star insieme....ma per situazioni contingenti....!!!


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Sei a cavallo ora. Mi sa che sai cavalcare.
> 
> Ha negato fino alla morte perchè, nel vostro rapporto, si erano create posizioni dove tu, pentito traditore, avevi recuperato un rapporto con lei che occupava la posizione "superiore".
> 
> ...


Anni 32! Beh, penso che abbia negato molto semplicemente perchè in questi la verità fa male, ad entrambi. Che io nella situazione di traditore sia stato più onesto non lo so ma se anche fosse non è ora come ora motivo di felicità ed orgoglio. Che significa sbagliato ad idealizzarla?


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Kid... Qui penso che tu stia sbagliando!
> Di quale ottimismo parli? Io penso che la vita vada vissuta facendo cose giuste, oneste e che ci piace fare. Ottimismo non vuol dire per forza tornare con lei. Potrebbe non essere la cosa migliore per te quindi ritengo che ottimismo significhi esser certi che la vita ti possa riservare, oltre all'amore reciproco tra padre e figli, anche una nuova relazione, non necessariamente con la persona che ora tu ritieni essere la migliore per te.
> Nonostante ami alla follia mia moglie, non so cosa qual'è la soluzione migliore per me. Razionalmente è più che ovvio che ora come ora io voglia con tutto me stesso ritrovarmi con lei. Ma se poi non riuscissi a superare il trauma? Non sarebbe forse meglio smettere di soffrire ed andare ognuno per la propria strada??? Oggi non oso nemmeno immaginarlo ma non escludo che possa essere una soluzione e non escludo nemmeno che possa essere la soluzione migliore.
> Vedrai Kid, la vita tornerà a sorriderci!!!


Non hai capito Roger, a me ora di tornare ad amare davvero una persona, sinceramente non me ne frega nulla. 

Non ho esempi pratici davanti a me che possano farmi credere che l'amore tra uomo e donna possa funzionare a lungo termine.


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non hai capito Roger, a me ora di tornare ad amare davvero una persona, sinceramente non me ne frega nulla.
> 
> Non ho esempi pratici davanti a me che possano farmi credere che l'amore tra uomo e donna *possa funzionare a lungo termine*.


 e allora perché hai voluto un altro figlio?


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e allora perché hai voluto un altro figlio?



Perchè credo nella famiglia.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto...
> se posso darti un consiglio il pungale dalla schiena puoi togliertelo solo insieme a lei! dovete superare la cosa insieme....
> capisco quello che provi....ma vivere separati potrebbe non essere la soluzione migliore in questo momento; per me non lo è stata...e ha portato alla rottura definitiva.


Carissima Simy... Come potrei vederla ogni giorno, non potendola amare e pensarla magari poco prima tra le braccia di un altro?
Prima penso che lei debba scegliere cosa vuole, ed anch'io del resto!
Se lei decidesse che la nostra storia fosse finita la mia sofferenza nel vederla costantemente a casa avrebbe una forza estremamente distruttiva! Se lei invece decidesse, implorandomi e tra le lacrime, che mi ama e che vuole stare con me allora un primo passo sarebbe fatto.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non hai capito Roger, a me ora di tornare ad amare davvero una persona, sinceramente non me ne frega nulla.
> 
> Non ho esempi pratici davanti a me che possano farmi credere che l'amore tra uomo e donna possa funzionare a lungo termine.


Avere accanto a te una persona da amare e che ti ama è una cosa oggettivamente meravigliosa. Non credo che a te non te ne freghi nulla, solamente non hai ancora trovato la partner giusta. Vivi appieno la corsa, fregatene di dove è il traguardo, non è importante! L'amore ti sorriderà


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Avere accanto a te una persona da amare e che ti ama è una cosa oggettivamente meravigliosa. Non credo che a te non te ne freghi nulla, solamente non hai ancora trovato la partner giusta. Vivi appieno la corsa, fregatene di dove è il traguardo, non è importante! L'amore ti sorriderà



Forse hai ragione tu.... o forse, come credo, l'amore dura al massimo qualche anno. :up:

Ritoranre ad amare una persona? Per poi rivivere l'inevitabile distaccamento emotivo? No grazie!


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Carissima Simy... Come potrei vederla ogni giorno, non potendola amare e pensarla magari poco prima tra le braccia di un altro?
> Prima penso che lei debba scegliere cosa vuole, ed anch'io del resto!
> Se lei decidesse che la nostra storia fosse finita la mia sofferenza nel vederla costantemente a casa avrebbe una forza estremamente distruttiva! Se lei invece decidesse, implorandomi e tra le lacrime, che mi ama e che vuole stare con me allora un primo passo sarebbe fatto.


 è difficile da spiegare...ma anche il mio ex se ne è andato di casa quando io l'ho scoperto...e ti assicuro che l'immagine di lui con l'altra non me l'ha levata nessuno dalla mente anche quando lui non c'era.
però la "separazione" secondo me non porta da nessuna parte...seppur dolorosi i problemi vanno affrontati insieme...solo cosi forse riuscirete a ricostruire.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione tu.... o forse, come credo, l'amore dura al massimo qualche anno. :up:
> 
> Ritoranre ad amare una persona? Per poi rivivere l'inevitabile distaccamento emotivo? No grazie!


NO, NO ED ANCORA NO!!!
Emozioni, sentimenti... Non privartene per paura di future delusioni. Ricorda, più la delusione sarà grande più prima c'è stato qualcosa di grande. Ma se c'è quel qualcosa di grande non necessariamente deve esserci la delusione. Provarci e anche quindi matematicamente vantaggioso!!!:up:


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè credo nella famiglia.


 e su che basi dovrebbe vivere una famiglia se non su quelle dell'amore?
è  progetto a lungo termine che ha difficoltà immense e se non ha un'anima di acciaio fatta di sentimenti reali non ha senso


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è difficile da spiegare...ma anche il mio ex se ne è andato di casa quando io l'ho scoperto...e ti assicuro che l'immagine di lui con l'altra non me l'ha levata nessuno dalla mente anche quando lui non c'era.
> però la "separazione" secondo me non porta da nessuna parte...seppur dolorosi i problemi vanno affrontati insieme...solo cosi forse riuscirete a ricostruire.


E chi l'ha detto che lei vuole risolverli???
Tristezza!!!


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> NO, NO ED ANCORA NO!!!
> Emozioni, sentimenti... Non privartene per paura di future delusioni. Ricorda, più la delusione sarà grande più prima c'è stato qualcosa di grande. Ma se c'è quel qualcosa di grande non necessariamente deve esserci la delusione. Provarci e anche quindi matematicamente vantaggioso!!!:up:


Non ho ben chiaro chi è stato appena tradito dalla moglie... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dai abbiamo visioni distanti della cosa... ripeto, so di essere un disilluso, ma sto così bene senza la dipendenza dell'amore.... dovreste provarla! 

Mi fa piacere vedere quanto ottimismo hai in corpo... conservalo e in bocca al lupo, vedi di recuperare il rapporto se lo desideri!


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> E chi l'ha detto che lei vuole risolverli???
> Tristezza!!!


 tu invece lo vorresti?


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e su che basi dovrebbe vivere una famiglia se non su quelle dell'amore?
> è  progetto a lungo termine che ha difficoltà immense e se non ha un'anima di acciaio fatta di sentimenti reali non ha senso



Allora Minerva,

l'amore di un uomo e una donna in famiglia secondo me si basa sull'obbiettivo comune che sono i figli.

L'amore tra uomo e donna, quello che fa battere il cuore, secondo me ha una scadenza prestabilita. Per questo molte coppie non sposate, dopo tanti anni insieme finiscono per lasciarsi. Se dopo il batticuore non c'è un progetto, chi te lo fa fare di stare insieme?


Se entrambi guardano nella stessa direzione, il progetto può funzionare.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, son nuovo e ovviamente chi passa da queste parti è in cattive acque... Ho letto qualche discussione, non sono una persona solita a chat e siti simili, faccio persino fatica a navigarci... Sarò breve... La nostra storia inizia 12 anni fa e dopo 8 anni ci sposiamo. Durante il fidanzamento sono stato io a vacillare ed invaghirmi per un'altra. Una storia che mi ha fatto capire quanto lei contava per me e una volta venuta a galla la faccenda prima io mi son preso del tempo per decidere se tornare con lei e poi lei allo stesso modo ne ha preso per capire se perdonarmi o no. Eroica, lei mi ha ripreso ed io mi sono riguadagnato la fiducia. Allora però, forse, era più una ragazzata e non c'era un matrimonio di mezzo. Oggi l'avventura è toccata a lei e a differenza mia (che una volta messo di fronte alla situazione ho preso le palle in mano e le ho detto tutto) ha negato fino alla fine nonostante io avessi prove al di là di certe. Non abbiamo figli. La fiducia in lei è ora meno di zero (la cosa è freschissima) ma se di giorno al lavoro le giornate passano la sera e la notte sono davvero dure. Inoltre questo forum è e sarà l'unico mio sfogo, preferisco non divulgare. Mamma mia se è dura. P.s.: La sera del confronto le ho detto che per quella sera poteva pure restare a casa ma dall'indomani avrebbe dovuto (temporaneamente???) andar via. Le ho anche aggiunto di venir pure a prendersi con libertà le sue cose ma negli orari in cui sa che io non ci sono.


benvenuto

quindi ora lei è fuori casa?


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho ben chiaro chi è stato appena tradito dalla moglie... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Dai abbiamo visioni distanti della cosa... ripeto, so di essere un disilluso, ma sto così bene senza la dipendenza dell'amore.... dovreste provarla!
> 
> Mi fa piacere vedere quanto ottimismo hai in corpo... conservalo e in bocca al lupo, vedi di recuperare il rapporto se lo desideri!


Grazie Kid... Certo che ci proverò, con anima cuore e corpo. Mi batterò con l'altro se necessario. Ma soprattutto se lei mi vorrà ancora. Forse ora il mio stato d'animo è così aperto ed imprevedibile perchè ho finito le lacrime. Tempo di rifare il pieno e chissà...
Comunque se stai bene così ok, l'importante è che tu sia contento!


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> benvenuto
> 
> quindi ora lei è fuori casa?


Si, sono solo in casa. Spero tanto che non abbia trovato asilo proprio da lui altrimenti la battaglia è già persa in partenza. Battaglia perchè ora come ora riassettare il rapporto è un mio obiettivo al quale però vanno posti dei veti: il protagonista 1 deve riuscire a superare il trauma ed il protagonista 2 deve amare ancora il protagonista 1...


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora Minerva,
> 
> l'amore di un uomo e una donna in famiglia secondo me si basa sull'obbiettivo comune che sono i figli.
> 
> ...


 diamo questo per buono, ok...
ma sarebbe logico che i figli si facessero nella fase esplosiva o perlomeno nel momento in cui in quell'amore si crede con la buona fede  di dare loro le basi sicure di un'unione che funziona.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Carissima Simy... Come potrei vederla ogni giorno, non potendola amare e pensarla magari poco prima tra le braccia di un altro?
> *Prima penso che lei debba scegliere cosa vuole, ed anch'io* del resto!
> Se lei decidesse che la nostra storia fosse finita la mia sofferenza nel vederla costantemente a casa avrebbe una forza estremamente distruttiva! Se lei invece decidesse, implorandomi e tra le lacrime, che mi ama e che vuole stare con me allora un primo passo sarebbe fatto.


che entrambi dobbiate scegliere è indubbio

ma forse dovresti fornire qualche elemento in più sulla vicenda

la storia extra perdura?


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> tu invece lo vorresti?


Si Simy, tanto. Ma sono consapevole del fatto che dipende anche dallo riuscire a rimuovere e sorpassare l'accaduto. Sbaglio ad aspettare un suo eventuale primo passo?


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Si, sono solo in casa. Spero tanto che non abbia trovato asilo proprio da lui altrimenti la battaglia è già persa in partenza. Battaglia perchè ora come ora riassettare il rapporto è un mio obiettivo al quale però vanno posti dei veti: *il protagonista 1 deve riuscire a superare il trauma ed il protagonista 2 deve amare ancora il protagonista 1*...


 
sì, questa è la base

da quanto tempo lo hai scoperto?

e lei dove ti risulta che stia ora?


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Si Simy, tanto. Ma sono consapevole del fatto che dipende anche dallo riuscire a rimuovere e sorpassare l'accaduto. *Sbaglio ad aspettare un suo eventuale primo passo?*


lei ha ben chiaro che tu le dai la possibilità di valutare una scelta?


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Si Simy, tanto. Ma sono consapevole del fatto che dipende anche dallo riuscire a rimuovere e sorpassare l'accaduto. Sbaglio ad aspettare un suo eventuale primo passo?


 Dipende...a volte bisogna lasciare da parte l'orgoglio e fare il primo passo anche se si vorrebbe che sia l'altro a farlo...

da quanto tempo vivete separati????? Vi sentite e/o vedete?


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che entrambi dobbiate scegliere è indubbio
> 
> ma forse dovresti fornire qualche elemento in più sulla vicenda
> 
> la storia extra perdura?


Spero vivamente di no. Una volta scoperta, l'indomani ci siamo divisi. Sono solo 3 giorni, lunghissimi però. Lui è un collega di lavoro. Quindi si vedono comunque, anche senza volerlo. Lei durante la discussione sull'accaduto ha detto e ribadito di amarmi, di aver fatto una cazzata. Sbaglio ad aspettare eventualmente un suo primo passo? Come già scritto penso che, se lei lo vuole, sia comunque lei a doversi scusare e piangendo chiedermi di riprenderla con me. Il primo eventuale passo di riappacificazione ritengo assolutamente che debba essere suo...!


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> diamo questo per buono, ok...
> ma sarebbe logico che i figli si facessero nella fase esplosiva o perlomeno nel momento in cui in quell'amore si crede con la buona fede  di dare loro le basi sicure di un'unione che funziona.


Quindi dici  che chi fa figli a 40 anni, è prechè hanno avuto una fase batticuore molto lunga?

Dai non ci credo... l'importante è che i figli si sentano sereni a casa e che ci sia rispetto reciproco,  secondo me.

E poi io ho splendidi ricordi della fase batticuore con mia moglie... quella fase c'è stata, ora siamo nell'altra. Forse il nostro è stato solo uno strappo prematuro da quella fase.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì, questa è la base
> 
> da quanto tempo lo hai scoperto?
> 
> e lei dove ti risulta che stia ora?


L'ho scoperto, astutamente, da pochi giorni e lei mi risulta stare da una collega...


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Spero vivamente di no. Una volta scoperta, l'indomani ci siamo divisi. Sono solo 3 giorni, lunghissimi però. Lui è un collega di lavoro. Quindi si vedono comunque, anche senza volerlo. Lei durante la discussione sull'accaduto ha detto e ribadito di amarmi, di aver fatto una cazzata. Sbaglio ad aspettare eventualmente un suo primo passo? Come già scritto penso che, se lei lo vuole, sia comunque lei a doversi scusare e piangendo chiedermi di riprenderla con me. Il primo eventuale passo di riappacificazione ritengo assolutamente che debba essere suo...!



Collega di lavoro... mi ricorda qualcosa!

L'amante perfetto.

Dai che ha avuto una sbandata cazzarola, riportala in casa. :up:

Sarà dura all'inizio, ma ti pentiresti del contrario.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lei ha ben chiaro che tu le dai la possibilità di valutare una scelta?


Questo non lo so... Ma penso comunque che sia lei a dover venire da me!!!:incazzato:


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Collega di lavoro... mi ricorda qualcosa!
> 
> L'amante perfetto.
> 
> ...



Ciao e benvenuto !

:up::up: quoto!!!

fa il primo passo ... va a prenderla ... per come ho capito, lei ha da subito ammesso di aver fatto una cavolata!!! 

sienne


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Questo non lo so... Ma penso comunque che sia lei a dover venire da me!!!:incazzato:


Si, ma lei dovrebbe comunque saperlo, nel senso che lei deve sapere che la palla adesso è nella sua metà campo e stà a lei ributtarla nella tua. Se lei non è consapevole di questo siete all'impasse.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Dipende...a volte bisogna lasciare da parte l'orgoglio e fare il primo passo anche se si vorrebbe che sia l'altro a farlo...
> 
> da quanto tempo vivete separati????? Vi sentite e/o vedete?


Separati da qualche giorno, pochissimo!
Non ci sentiamo nè vediamo. Io sinceramente spero tanto di avere la possibilità di riaverla. Poi, nel caso, mi impegnerei al massimo nel superare l'accaduto ed in questo lei dovrà metterci l'anima... Penso che debba esser lei a fare il primo passo in quanto lo identificherei come una dimostrazione di amarmi ancora e di volermi.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Collega di lavoro... mi ricorda qualcosa!
> 
> L'amante perfetto.
> 
> ...


Kid, sei stato il mio primo contatto qui dentro...
La tua frase in grassetto mi fa sorridere tra le lacrime!
Magari fosse così, vorrebbe dire che lei mi ama ancora...
Sei forte!!!


----------



## erab (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Separati da qualche giorno, pochissimo!
> Non ci sentiamo nè vediamo. *Io sinceramente spero tanto di avere la possibilità di riaverla*. Poi, nel caso, mi impegnerei al massimo nel superare l'accaduto ed in questo lei dovrà metterci l'anima... Penso che debba esser lei a fare il primo passo in quanto lo identificherei come una dimostrazione di amarmi ancora e di volermi.


Capisco benissimo che l' orgoglio ferito ti stia gridando nelle orecchie 
che tocca a lei fare il primo passo e ripresentarsi alla tua porta pentita e 
contrita ma il rischio, anche se sono solo pochi giorni e ancora nulla è ben 
definito, è che tu rimanga sulla tua posizione di attesa e lei non si decida a 
fare il primo passo per paura, vergogna o convinzione di non poter recuperare.

Se vuoi recuperare lanciale un segnale, anche minimo, che la possibilità di
recuperare c'è.

PS: non farti prendere dalla foga di risanare, il "colpo di spugna" non è una soluzione


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Kid, sei stato il mio primo contatto qui dentro...
> La tua frase in grassetto mi fa sorridere tra le lacrime!
> Magari fosse così, vorrebbe dire che lei mi ama ancora...
> Sei forte!!!



Ma guarda, il mondo è pieno di squali che si aprofittano delle debolezze delle persone nei momenti di difficoltà... ma sai quanti amanti sono colleghi di lavoro? L'amore nelle storie adulterine, non esiste! Mai nessuno mi toglierà questa convinzione.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Questo non lo so... Ma penso comunque che sia lei a dover venire da me!!!:incazzato:


presupposto sbagliato

sbagliatissimo, se lei ti ama e sente la responsabilità di cio che ha fatto, pretendere qualcosa che lei può pensare di non meritare
e che non sa che tu potresti volere


a volte bisognerebbe ricordare che quando si mette qualcuno con le spalle al muro e lo si stringe all'angolo
quel qualcuno può ritenere di avere solo la scelta se restare paralizzato lì o fuggire
e può non venirgli in mente di avere la possibilità di abbracciare chi in quell'angolo lo blocca

può essere, ed è umano, che tu pretenda da lei che ci arrivi da sola
ma forse, in tal caso, dovresti chiederti quanto realmente ci tieni


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto !
> 
> :up::up: quoto!!!
> 
> ...


Sono un uomo (non nel senso di maschio ma nel senso di essere vivente con dei valori)... Non capisco perchè devo dimostrarle io che la amo ancora quando è lei che ha sbagliato. Penso che non lo farò mai!!! Una condizione (sogno?) è vederla piangere (non nel senso di sofferenza ma nel senso si paura di perdermi) mentre mi chiede di abbracciarla!!!


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Separati da qualche giorno, pochissimo!
> Non ci sentiamo nè vediamo. Io sinceramente spero tanto di avere la possibilità di riaverla. Poi, nel caso, mi impegnerei al massimo nel superare l'accaduto ed in questo lei dovrà metterci l'anima... Penso che debba esser lei a fare il primo passo in quanto lo identificherei come una dimostrazione di amarmi ancora e di volermi.


 vedi caro la cosa è ancora molto, troppo fresca! in questo momento è dura capire per entrambi cosa fare...lo so che ti ti aspetteresti il primo passo...ma se davvero la ami..se davvero la vuoi...vattela a riprendere prima che qualcuno te la porti via definitivamente......

magari lei non ti chiama perchè non sa che tu stai aspettando che lei lo faccia...magari crede che tu non voglia sentirla

....dove è andata a stare lei ora?


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto !
> 
> :up::up: quoto!!!
> 
> ...





Tubarao ha detto:


> Si, ma lei dovrebbe comunque saperlo, nel senso che lei deve sapere che la palla adesso è nella sua metà campo e stà a lei ributtarla nella tua. Se lei non è consapevole di questo siete all'impasse.


quoto

anche la sintesi :up:


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Sono un uomo (non nel senso di maschio ma nel senso di essere vivente con dei valori)... Non capisco perchè devo dimostrarle io che la amo ancora quando è lei che ha sbagliato. Penso che non lo farò mai!!! Una condizione (sogno?) è vederla piangere (non nel senso di sofferenza ma nel senso si paura di perdermi) mentre mi chiede di abbracciarla!!!



L'orgoglio cestinalo in questi casi Roger.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si, ma lei dovrebbe comunque saperlo, nel senso che lei deve sapere che la palla adesso è nella sua metà campo e stà a lei ributtarla nella tua. Se lei non è consapevole di questo siete all'impasse.


Dai ragazzi... Siamo uomini cazzo!!! (ops...)
Non è possibile che lei mi ha tradito ed io debba chiederle di tornare a casa... Un po' di orgoglio... E' lei che ha sbagliato ed è lei che deve rimediare... Sempre che lo voglia...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Sono un uomo (non nel senso di maschio ma nel senso di essere vivente con dei valori)... Non capisco perchè devo dimostrarle io che la amo ancora quando è lei che ha sbagliato. Penso che non lo farò mai!!! Una condizione (sogno?) è vederla piangere (non nel senso di sofferenza ma nel senso si paura di perdermi) mentre mi chiede di abbracciarla!!!


impressione mia:


tu la vuoi a canossa

ma senza indicarle la strada

diciamo che quel che è successo ti fa molto male
e ora non vuoi solo riaverla 
vuoi stravincere
vuoi il riconoscimento della tua "superiorità" su di lei


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> *Dai ragazzi... Siamo uomini cazzo!!!* (ops...)
> Non è possibile che lei mi ha tradito ed io debba chiederle di tornare a casa... Un po' di orgoglio... E' lei che ha sbagliato ed è lei che deve rimediare... Sempre che lo voglia...


 e l'orgoglio è un segno di virilità???????? quando si ama l'orgoglio deve essere lasciato fuori dal rapporto...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Dai ragazzi... Siamo uomini cazzo!!! (ops...)
> Non è possibile che lei mi ha tradito ed io debba chiederle di tornare a casa... Un po' di orgoglio... E' lei che ha sbagliato ed è lei che deve rimediare... Sempre che lo voglia...


non sei tu che devi chiederlo

sei tu che devi (se lo vuoi) far in modo che sappia che può farlo

poi
ovvio
che lei potrebbe farlo comunque
ma non è detto che se ne renda conto


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> impressione mia:
> 
> 
> tu la vuoi a canossa
> ...


Mi ricorda qualcuno molto bello e simpatico! :rotfl:


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> Capisco benissimo che l' orgoglio ferito ti stia gridando nelle orecchie
> che tocca a lei fare il primo passo e ripresentarsi alla tua porta pentita e
> contrita ma il rischio, anche se sono solo pochi giorni e ancora nulla è ben
> definito, è che tu rimanga sulla tua posizione di attesa e lei non si decida a
> ...


Se lei mi vuole deve mettere da parte paura e vergogna. Che venga da me, che mi chiami, che mi mandi un sms, una mail... Io tenderò la mano!!! Ma passare per quallo tradito che va in cerca della moglie che magari lo respinge proprio non ne ho voglia!!!
Non è un controsenso quando mi dici "lanciale un segnale" e poi "non farti prendere dalla foga di risanare"?


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma guarda, il mondo è pieno di squali che si aprofittano delle debolezze delle persone nei momenti di difficoltà... ma sai quanti amanti sono colleghi di lavoro? L'amore nelle storie adulterine, non esiste! Mai nessuno mi toglierà questa convinzione.


Lo spero...!!!


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Sono un uomo (non nel senso di maschio ma nel senso di essere vivente con dei valori)... Non capisco perchè devo dimostrarle io che la amo ancora quando è lei che ha sbagliato. Penso che non lo farò mai!!! Una condizione (sogno?) è vederla piangere (non nel senso di sofferenza ma nel senso si paura di perdermi) mentre mi chiede di abbracciarla!!!


Ciao,



 lei la condizione non la conosce ... 


 A quanto pare, lei da subito ha capito di aver sbagliato … da subito ha scelto te … non si trova allora in una confusione … tu la hai allontanata ugualmente … la palla, per come la capisco io, sta nel tuo campo … 



  Se lei non sa, che ci sarebbe una possibilità … c’è il “pericolo” che non si muove per paura … 



  sienne


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Lo spero...!!!



Ma dai che sono capaci tutti di sentirsi innamorati dell'amante... è come vivere una seconda adolescenza, ti prendi solo il bello dell'altro. I casini, i pannolini da cambiare, le bollette da pagare.... quelle le prendi solo a casa col partner che magari torna a casa scazzato dal lavoro. :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Collega di lavoro... mi ricorda qualcosa!


Devo decisamente rimettermi a spedire CV a manetta oppure chiedere al mio manager di mandarmi su qualche altro progetto. :incazzato::incazzato:

E' da un paio d'anni che lavoro circondato da cofani a motore e l'unica che aveva sembianze vagamente antropomorfiche e che ero riuscito a broccolare....ho scoperto che dormiva col poster di Glenn Close in camera. :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Devo decisamente rimettermi a spedire CV a manetta oppure chiedere al mio manager di mandarmi su qualche altro progetto. :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> E' da un paio d'anni che lavoro circondato da cofani a motore e l'unica che aveva sembianze vagamente antropomorfiche e che ero riuscito a broccolare....ho scoperto che dormiva col poster di Glenn Close in camera. :incazzato::incazzato:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> presupposto sbagliato
> 
> sbagliatissimo, se lei ti ama e sente la responsabilità di cio che ha fatto, pretendere qualcosa che lei può pensare di non meritare
> e che non sa che tu potresti volere
> ...


Quanta psicologia...
Potresti aver ragione tu. Ma nemmeno io ho la sicurezza che una volta cercata lei voglia tornare... Brutta empasse vero...???


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Devo decisamente rimettermi a spedire CV a manetta oppure chiedere al mio manager di mandarmi su qualche altro progetto. :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> E' da un paio d'anni che lavoro circondato da cofani a motore e l'unica che aveva sembianze vagamente antropomorfiche e che ero riuscito a broccolare...*.ho scoperto che dormiva col poster di Glenn Close in camera.* :incazzato::incazzato:


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La mia azienda potrebbe essere quello che cerchi....qui ci sono più storie extracogniugali che matrimoni

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Quanta psicologia...
> Potresti aver ragione tu. Ma nemmeno io ho la sicurezza che una volta cercata lei voglia tornare... Brutta empasse vero...???



Amoremio è la psicoanalista del forum. Tranquillo, riceve uno stipendio mensile da Admin, la consulenza per te è gratuita.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Amoremio è la psicoanalista del forum. Tranquillo, riceve uno stipendio mensile da Admin, la consulenza per te è gratuita.




davvero?

e chi si è fregato più o meno 3 anni di stipendi?

stai a vedere che ora mi arrivano gli arretrati


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> vedi caro la cosa è ancora molto, troppo fresca! in questo momento è dura capire per entrambi cosa fare...lo so che ti ti aspetteresti il primo passo...ma se davvero la ami..se davvero la vuoi...vattela a riprendere prima che qualcuno te la porti via definitivamente......
> 
> magari lei non ti chiama perchè non sa che tu stai aspettando che lei lo faccia...magari crede che tu non voglia sentirla
> 
> ....dove è andata a stare lei ora?


12 anni insieme... Se qualcuno me la porta via ora che può avere il sentore di perdermi significa che lei non mi ama più!
Vero, son sicuro che lei sta aspettando me, ma quello bisogno di cure sono io!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> anche la sintesi :up:


 
Siete tutti contro di me!?
Probabile che abbiate ragione ma siete propri sicuri che dovrei lanciarle io un segnale nonostante il pugnale ancora conficcato nella schiena con sangue che cola annesso???


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> 12 anni insieme... Se qualcuno me la porta via *ora che può avere il sentore di perdermi significa che lei non mi ama più!*
> Vero, son sicuro che lei sta aspettando me, ma quello bisogno di cure sono io!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


non è così

ci si può buttare nelle braccia di un altro anche per punirsi


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Siete tutti contro di me!?
> Probabile che abbiate ragione ma siete propri sicuri che dovrei lanciarle io un segnale nonostante il pugnale ancora conficcato nella schiena con sangue che cola annesso???



Sai che le donne credono che noi uomini non sopportiamo il dolore come loro?

Ecco, lei ora ti vorrebbe dire: sii uomo, togliti quello stuzzicadenti dalla schiena e vieni a riprenderti quella stronza di tua moglie! :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Siete tutti contro di me!?
> Probabile che abbiate ragione ma siete propri sicuri che dovrei lanciarle io un segnale nonostante il pugnale ancora conficcato nella schiena con sangue che cola annesso???


dipende

da quello che vuoi veramente


naturalmente dipende anche da come lo faresti


nella situazione in cui sei
prima di lanciarle un segnale cercherei di capire cosa vuoi realmente
in modo che l'eventuale segnale non sia ostile nè vessatorio
ma nemmeno "cancellatorio"


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> impressione mia:
> 
> 
> tu la vuoi a canossa
> ...


No, no. Vorrei solo che fosse lei per prima a dimostrarmi di volermi. In fondo è lei che ha messo in serio dubbio la nostra storia!
La superiorità non mi interessa... Nemmeno di mettermi in una situazione comodo su di lei. Mi interessa solo sapere se mi ama ancora!!!


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> No, no. Vorrei solo che fosse lei per prima a dimostrarmi di volermi. In fondo è lei che ha messo in serio dubbio la nostra storia!
> La superiorità non mi interessa... Nemmeno di mettermi in una situazione comodo su di lei. Mi interessa solo sapere se mi ama ancora!!!


non è detto che lei lo sappia

forse non ti vede più come l'uomo di prima

forse entrambi dovete capire se amate quello che siete o quello che eravate


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Mi interessa solo sapere se mi ama ancora!!!


Per avere delle risposte bisogna fare delle domande.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e l'orgoglio è un segno di virilità???????? quando si ama l'orgoglio deve essere lasciato fuori dal rapporto...


Simy... Quandi parlo di uomini, come detto in precedenza, parlo di persone, non di maschi. Semplicemente chi ha sbagliato penso debba rimediare. Qui manca però un tassello importante: lei mi ama ancora?


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non sei tu che devi chiederlo
> 
> sei tu che devi (se lo vuoi) *far in modo che sappia che può farlo*
> 
> ...


Accetto, le farò sapere in qualche modo che è lei che deve fare il primo passo... Ok? :up:


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Siete tutti contro di me!?
> Probabile che abbiate ragione ma siete propri sicuri che dovrei lanciarle io un segnale nonostante il pugnale ancora conficcato nella schiena con sangue che cola annesso???


 nessuno è contro di te...solo che ci siamo già passati e forse riusciamo ad essere più obiettivi di te che in questo momento stai soffrendo e sei confuso...


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Simy... Quandi parlo di uomini, come detto in precedenza, parlo di persone, non di maschi. Semplicemente chi ha sbagliato penso debba rimediare. Qui manca però un tassello importante: lei mi ama ancora?


 se ti ama deve dimostrartelo lei...ma non necessariamente facendo il primo passo! 
chi ha sbagliato deve rimediare ok...ma una coppia deve lavorare insieme se vuole rimediare! nè tu nè lei da soli potete fare un bel niente.....falle capire che tu la ami ancora e vedi quale sarà la sua reazione.


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per avere delle risposte bisogna fare delle domande.


 :up:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Accetto, le farò sapere in qualche modo che è lei che deve fare il primo passo... Ok? :up:


fermati

leggi il post che ho scritto poi



Amoremio ha detto:


> dipende
> 
> da quello che vuoi veramente
> 
> ...


 

una comunicazione malgestita può essere peggio di nessuna comunicazione


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potresti aver ragione Sienne...
Ma per amore mi piacerebbe vederla disperata che mi implora di riabbracciarla. Intendiamoci, non per orgoglio, ma come primo segnale di amore verso di me, di pentimento, di primo passo verso una nuova fiduzia. E di sicurezza sulla scelta verso di me e non verso l'altro!


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai che sono capaci tutti di sentirsi innamorati dell'amante... è come vivere una seconda adolescenza, ti prendi solo il bello dell'altro. I casini, i pannolini da cambiare, le bollette da pagare.... quelle le prendi solo a casa col partner che magari torna a casa scazzato dal lavoro. :rotfl:


Vero, verissimo!!!
Anch'io l'ho provata questa situazione... Estasiante...
Ma quando torna la ragione...


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Devo decisamente rimettermi a spedire CV a manetta oppure chiedere al mio manager di mandarmi su qualche altro progetto. :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> E' da un paio d'anni che lavoro circondato da cofani a motore e l'unica che aveva sembianze vagamente antropomorfiche e che ero riuscito a broccolare....ho scoperto che dormiva col poster di Glenn Close in camera. :incazzato::incazzato:


Uuaauauauuuaa:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Potresti aver ragione Sienne...
> Ma per amore mi piacerebbe vederla disperata che mi implora di riabbracciarla. Intendiamoci, non per orgoglio, ma come primo segnale di amore verso di me, di pentimento, di primo passo verso una nuova fiduzia. E di sicurezza sulla scelta verso di me e non verso l'altro!


 
"per amore vorrei vederla strisciare"
:unhappy:


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

:sonar:





Kid ha detto:


> Amoremio è la psicoanalista del forum. Tranquillo, riceve uno stipendio mensile da Admin, la consulenza per te è gratuita.


Speriamo allora che mi psicoanalizzi bene...:sonar:


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Potresti aver ragione Sienne...
> Ma per amore *mi piacerebbe vederla disperata che mi implora* di riabbracciarla. Intendiamoci, non per orgoglio, ma come primo segnale di amore verso di me, di pentimento, di primo passo verso una nuova fiduzia. E di sicurezza sulla scelta verso di me e non verso l'altro!


 che tristezza....... :unhappy:


----------



## erab (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Se lei mi vuole deve mettere da parte paura e vergogna. Che venga da me, che mi chiami, che mi mandi un sms, una mail... Io tenderò la mano!!! Ma passare per quallo tradito che va in cerca della moglie che magari lo respinge proprio non ne ho voglia!!!
> Non è un controsenso quando mi dici "lanciale un segnale" e poi "non farti prendere dalla foga di risanare"?


No, non è un controsenso, le ora potrebbe essere bloccata, incapace di reagire, forse per vergogna, forse perché convinta che ormai il danno
è fatto e indietro non può più tornare, devi farle capire che la porta
non è chiusa, che se vuole mettersi in gioco e riprovare tu ci sei.
Altro discorso è, nel caso lei tornasse da te, dare un colpo di spugna e
cercare di dimenticare il passato, la cosa va affrontata, bisogna capire i
motivi ed arrivare a un nuovo punto di equilibrio, senza dimenticare 
che comunque qualcosa ormai è cambiato, insomma, alla condizione
precedente non si può tornare


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Potresti aver ragione Sienne...
> *Ma per amore mi piacerebbe vederla disperata che mi implora di riabbracciarla*. Intendiamoci, non per orgoglio, ma come primo segnale di amore verso di me, di pentimento, di primo passo verso una nuova fiduzia. E di sicurezza sulla scelta verso di me e non verso l'altro!


Ma perche' tu per farti perdonare dopo il corno hai fatto cosi'?

Allora si', fai bene ad aspettare che la temperatura raggiunga i 90°...

e' un po' scomodo pero' se po' fa'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> No, non è un controsenso, le ora potrebbe essere bloccata, incapace di reagire, forse per vergogna, forse perché convinta che ormai il danno
> è fatto e indietro non può più tornare, devi farle capire che la porta
> non è chiusa, che se vuole mettersi in gioco e riprovare tu ci sei.
> Altro discorso è, nel caso lei tornasse da te, dare un colpo di spugna e
> ...


:up:

quoto 
approvo
omaggio
(voce del verbo omaggiare, per il sostantivo non se ne parla prima di vedere gli arretrati :carneval


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non è così
> 
> ci si può buttare nelle braccia di un altro anche per punirsi


 
Oddio, non lo voglio nemmeno immaginare...
Quanto male... In modo astuto mi sono ritagliato un pezzettino della sua privacy giornaliera... 24 ore sole si sms inviati... Sono stati abbastanza per demolire il nostro castello, i nostri sogni, il nostro volere un bimbo che proprio in luglio avrebbe dovuto nascere... Starle vicino in quei momenti durissimi, di visite e cure. Avevo in mano il suo telefonino e nel leggere le lacrime mi offuscavano le lenti a contatto. La mano mi tremava forte ed uno dopo l'altro li ho letti tutti. Respiravo persino male, una sofferenza unica, breve nella lettura ma davvero intensa. Non era lei in quei messaggi inviati, non era il suo solito modo di comportarsi, non era la donna che avevo sposato! E' stato drammativo e purtroppo vero, reale, fin troppo!
L'ho svegliata, si è pure arrabbiata. Le ho chiesto se avesse un altro... Negativo, negativo fino alla fine... E ci sarebbe molto, molto altro da scrivere...
Non è la donna che si butta tra le braccia di un altro... Ma lo ha fatto, spero capisca l'errore e mi dia modo di poterla riavere amandomi. Amandomi come non mai, dimostrandomi che l'altro non è nessuno e tutta la sua vita sono io... Is a dream???


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> (voce del verbo omaggiare, per il sostantivo non se ne parla prima di vedere gli arretrati :carneval


erab, mangia tranquilla :mrgreen:


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Sai che le donne credono che noi uomini non sopportiamo il dolore come loro?
> 
> Ecco, lei ora ti vorrebbe dire: sii uomo, togliti quello stuzzicadenti dalla schiena e vieni a riprenderti quella stronza di tua moglie! :rotfl:


Kid... KID...
Ribadisco... Sei forte tu!!!
Posso chiederti quanti hanni hai?


----------



## erab (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> erab, mangia tranquill*a* :mrgreen:


tranquill*o* please...... non vorrei che qualcuno mi tampinasse
per sbaglio... :rotfl:


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non è detto che lei lo sappia
> 
> forse non ti vede più come l'uomo di prima
> 
> forse entrambi dovete capire se amate quello che siete o quello che eravate


Ma tu vuoi uccidermi!!!


----------



## kay76 (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Siete tutti contro di me!?
> Probabile che abbiate ragione ma siete propri sicuri che dovrei lanciarle io un segnale nonostante il pugnale ancora conficcato nella schiena con sangue che cola annesso???


 
Ciao,
è comprensibile il tuo stato d'animo visto che la cosa è fresca. E' normale che tu vorresti che fosse lei a cercarti, come "prova d'amore".

Ma se tu capisci che veramente la rivuoi, non inacaponirti sul fatto che debba essere lei a fare il primo passo, e se non succede, la storia è chiusa.

Non è detto che lei non faccia il primo passo perchè non ti ama. Magari ha paura di vedersi sbattere la porta in faccia una seconda volta. si sente in colpa.Sa di aver combinato un disastro e si sente immeritevole. Magari lei pensa "mi ha mandato via, quindi non mi vuole più."

Un piccolo segnale in fondo te l'ha dato, ha detto che ti ama e che ha fatto una cazzata.

Vale la pena comunque parlarne un pò più approfonditamente, mi sembra. Magari anche non subito se non te la senti.

Come già ti hanno detto altri, io tenterei di farle capire che quella porta non è definitivamente chiusa.

Dopo, quando avrai risposta alle tue domande deciderai, deciderete.


----------



## oceansize (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ma tu vuoi uccidermi!!!


non è un gioco, forse a bocce ferme riuscirete a scavare in voi stessi e ritrovarvi, reinventarvi. però dovete essere in due e dovete volerlo davvero. si deve lottare, costa impegno e fatica e non si può star troppo tempo ad aspettare che l'altro faccia una mossa. se c'è o c'era amore bisogna lottare sul serio. ascolta chi c'è passato, fai conto che tu ora essendoci dentro non puoi capire quasi niente di quello che vi succede


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> se ti ama deve dimostrartelo lei...ma non necessariamente facendo il primo passo!
> chi ha sbagliato deve rimediare ok...ma una coppia deve lavorare insieme se vuole rimediare! nè tu nè lei da soli potete fare un bel niente.....falle capire che tu la ami ancora e vedi quale sarà la sua reazione.


Simy, come potrebbe eventualmente essere fatto questo primo passo per sapere se mi ama ancora?


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> "per amore vorrei vederla strisciare"
> :unhappy:


Non è vero!


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Simy, come potrebbe eventualmente essere fatto questo primo passo per sapere se mi ama ancora?


 Chiamala...falla passare a casa...vedetevi e parlate.......ascolta cosa ha da dirti senza litigare se ci riuscite...provate a parlare da persone adulte...a volte mantenendo la calma si ottiene molto di più


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> *Non è la donna che si butta tra le braccia di un altro... Ma lo ha fatto*, spero capisca l'errore e mi dia modo di poterla riavere amandomi. Amandomi come non mai, dimostrandomi che l'altro non è nessuno e tutta la sua vita sono io... Is a dream???


Prima di proseguire con il post, un punto fermo, scolpito a fuoco: lei ha sbagliato e su questo non ci sono dubbi. Questo per non dare adito a misunderstandings vari.


Roger, rileggiti il neretto e pensaci bene. Le persone sono universi di cui noi conosciamo soltanto qualche atomo, e tra l'altro, quell'atomo che conosciamo è filtrato dal microscopio (o telescopio fai tu) con il quale le osserviamo. 

*Tua moglie è la donna che potrebbe buttarsi tra le braccia di un altro*. Ma questo non la rende una cattiva donna. La rende semplicemente una donna, una donna che potrebbe compiere degli sbagli. La situazione che stai vivendo adesso, e che ovviamente non auguro a nessuno, dovrebbe essere l'occasione, per te, di dare una lucidatina alle lenti del microscopio (o telescopio fai tu) attraverso la quale la osservavi. Questo non vuol dire amarla di meno, anzi, forse è l'esatto contrario.

Di una cosa devi convincerti, stampartelo ben chiaro su un foglietto, mettertelo sullo specchio del bagno, e leggerlo tutte le mattine mentre ti farai la barba: lei non ti apparirà mai più come quando la osservavi attraverso il vecchio microscopio (o telescopio fai tu). Se cerchi di ritrovare quella donna sappi che non esiste più. Adesso ne esiste un'altra, e bada, potrebbe anche essere migliore della vecchia e se, come ti auguro, le cose dovrebbero sistemarsi, ricordati periodicamente di lucidare e fare una revisione alle lenti del microscopio (o telescopio fai tu).


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> è comprensibile il tuo stato d'animo visto che la cosa è fresca. E' normale che tu vorresti che fosse lei a cercarti, come "prova d'amore".
> 
> Ma se tu capisci che veramente la rivuoi, non inacaponirti sul fatto che debba essere lei a fare il primo passo, e se non succede, la storia è chiusa.
> ...


Grazie Kay, considerazione pacata, plausibile e probabilmente corretta. Per ora attesa, sicuramente non mi sento proprio pronto.


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Questa storia spiega chiaramente come le donne sono piu' portate al perdono :cooldue: mentre gli uomini vogliono dimostrare: Io dico ... Io faccio ... e poi  E la classica "*Furia francese e ritirata spagnola.*"


Roger la forza di una persona E' nella volonta' e non quella nel braccio di ferro  ... non perdere tempo, va e ripotala a casa vostra.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ma tu vuoi uccidermi!!!


 
io penso che sia bene vedere le cose come sono o possono essere

ogni storia, poi, è diversa (anche se sembra uguale) 
e ognuno di noi fornisce un punto di vista proprio

questo serve perchè chi legge possa avere un suo quadro complessivo


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Chiamala...falla passare a casa...vedetevi e parlate.......ascolta cosa ha da dirti senza litigare se ci riuscite...provate a parlare da persone adulte...a volte mantenendo la calma si ottiene molto di più


Caspita, questo non è farle capire che la porta potrebbe essere aperta... Questo è un primo passo vero e proprio... Mmmm


----------



## erab (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Caspita, questo non è farle capire che la porta potrebbe essere aperta... Questo è un primo passo vero e proprio... Mmmm


ok, forse non sei ancora pronto per questo, ma da quando se ne è andata
vi siete più sentiti?


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Non è vero!


se me lo dici, ti credo

ma se lo leggesse lei cosa penserebbe?

e se ti ama ancora
non potrebbe sentirsi frenata nell'interpretarlo come ho fatto io?


----------



## erab (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se me lo dici, ti credo
> 
> ma se lo leggesse lei cosa penserebbe?
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Caspita, questo non è farle capire che la porta potrebbe essere aperta... Questo è un primo passo vero e proprio... Mmmm


 tu devi chiamarla e dirle che è il caso di parlare....poi sta anche a lei dimostrarti quello che prova per te...ma te l'ho detto e te lo ripeto..se la ami vai a riprendertela!


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Prima di proseguire con il post, un punto fermo, scolpito a fuoco: lei ha sbagliato e su questo non ci sono dubbi. Questo per non dare adito a misunderstandings vari.
> 
> 
> Roger, rileggiti il neretto e pensaci bene. Le persone sono universi di cui noi conosciamo soltanto qualche atomo, e tra l'altro, quell'atomo che conosciamo è filtrato dal microscopio (o telescopio fai tu) con il quale le osserviamo.
> ...


Grazie Tubarao... Mi fai già vedere cosa potrebbe essere un eventuale futuro con lei. Se futuro ci sarà. Dovessimo ricominciare quante cose non sarebbero effettivamente più come prima... Fiducia, considerazione, amore, sesso... mamma mia quanti dubbi!!!


----------



## kay76 (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Caspita, questo non è farle capire che la porta potrebbe essere aperta... Questo è un primo passo vero e proprio... Mmmm


 
Non è detto che quello che fà il primo passo sia più debole o sia quello che ha torto.

Non farti sopraffare troppo dall'orgoglio (che ci stà, è umano in questa situazione). Te lo dico per esperienza, l'orgoglio è il mio peggior difetto e porta guai. E' inutile.

Se tu facessi il famigerato "primo passo", mica lo faresti per andare a "strisciare chiedendole di tornare a tutti costi". Lo faresti solo per cercare di capire meglio, di vedere cos'è che non andava tra di voi, di capire perchè ti ha tradito etc.


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Kid... KID...
> Ribadisco... Sei forte tu!!!
> Posso chiederti quanti hanni hai?



33 caro.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questa storia spiega chiaramente come le donne sono piu' portate al perdono :cooldue: mentre gli uomini vogliono dimostrare: Io dico ... Io faccio ... e poi  E la classica "*Furia francese e ritirata spagnola.*"
> 
> 
> Roger la forza di una persona E' nella volonta' e non quella nel braccio di ferro  ... non perdere tempo, va e ripotala a casa vostra.


Accolgo il tuo consiglio...
Ora non sono proprio pronto però. Se lo facessi, lei ci venisse ed io non riuscissi più a vederla con gli stessi occhi? Se non riuscissi a superare l'allucinazione (che poi tanto non è) della visione di lei a letto con un altro???


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> ok, forse non sei ancora pronto per questo, ma da quando se ne è andata
> vi siete più sentiti?


No Erab, più visti nè sentiti... Ma sono pochi giorni...


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Non è detto che quello che fà il primo passo sia più debole o sia quello che ha torto.
> 
> Non farti sopraffare troppo dall'orgoglio (che ci stà, è umano in questa situazione). Te lo dico per esperienza, l'orgoglio è il mio peggior difetto e porta guai. E' inutile.
> 
> Se tu facessi il famigerato "primo passo", mica lo faresti per andare a "strisciare chiedendole di tornare a tutti costi". Lo faresti solo per cercare di capire meglio, di vedere cos'è che non andava tra di voi, di capire perchè ti ha tradito etc.


 Brava! Sei stata più brava di me a spiegarlo!:up:


----------



## erab (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Grazie Tubarao... Mi fai già vedere cosa potrebbe essere un eventuale futuro con lei. Se futuro ci sarà. Dovessimo ricominciare quante cose non sarebbero effettivamente più come prima... Fiducia, considerazione, amore, sesso... mamma mia quanti dubbi!!!


tieni presente che non sta scritto da nessuna parte che il cambiamento 
sia in peggio, se riprenderete e saprete affrontare fino in fondo la cosa 
potreste anche uscirne meglio di come ci siete entrati


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se me lo dici, ti credo
> 
> ma se lo leggesse lei cosa penserebbe?
> 
> ...


Tu parti avvantaggiato/a... Sai già cosa penso prima che te lo dica... Ma poni troppa teoria ad una pratica che non esiste. Trappa razionalità ad un sentimento che di razionale non ha nulla!


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questa storia spiega chiaramente come le donne sono piu' portate al perdono :cooldue: mentre gli uomini vogliono dimostrare: Io dico ... Io faccio ... e poi  E la classica "*Furia francese e ritirata spagnola.*"
> 
> 
> Roger la forza di una persona E' nella volonta' e non quella nel braccio di ferro  ... non perdere tempo, va e ripotala a casa vostra.


Tanto piu' che per come si comporta, avendola gia' cornificata, mi fa ritenere il suo fondamentalismo completamente sballato...

Boh?...misteri della psiche...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## erab (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> No Erab, più visti nè sentiti... Ma sono pochi giorni...


un sms per chiederle come sta, anche se è ovvio che sta male, potrebbe
essere già qualcosa


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> tu devi chiamarla e dirle che è il caso di parlare....poi sta anche a lei dimostrarti quello che prova per te...ma te l'ho detto e te lo ripeto..se la ami vai a riprendertela!


Mi piace che una donna mi dica "vai a riprendertela". Ci rifletterò Simy... Piano piano qualche passo farò, non così importante ma piano piano...
In attesa di risposte dal mio io comunque...


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tanto piu' che per come si comporta, avendola gia' cornificata, mi fa ritenere il suo fondamentalismo completamente sballato...
> *
> Boh?...misteri della psiche...*
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


MAH! ... si, misteri della psiche


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Non è detto che quello che fà il primo passo sia più debole o sia quello che ha torto.
> 
> Non farti sopraffare troppo dall'orgoglio (che ci stà, è umano in questa situazione). Te lo dico per esperienza, l'orgoglio è il mio peggior difetto e porta guai. E' inutile.
> 
> Se tu facessi il famigerato "primo passo", mica lo faresti per andare a "strisciare chiedendole di tornare a tutti costi". Lo faresti solo per cercare di capire meglio, di vedere cos'è che non andava tra di voi, di capire perchè ti ha tradito etc.


:up: Io la amo ma la mia paura è anche quella di non riuscire a superare il trauma nell'eventuale proseguimento di NOI...


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> :up: Io la amo ma la mia paura è anche quella di non riuscire a superare il trauma nell'eventuale proseguimento di NOI...



E il trauma dell'assenza di lei, riusciresti a superarlo?


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Mi piace che una donna mi dica "vai a riprendertela". Ci rifletterò Simy... Piano piano qualche passo farò, non così importante ma piano piano...
> In attesa di risposte dal mio io comunque...


 Datti tempo....non è facile e lo so, fa male e tanto, questa cosa ti cambierà (io sono cambiata molto)...ma un piccolo segnale lanciaglielo...anche solo con un sms...non rendete infito questo silenzio tra di voi...


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tanto piu' che per come si comporta, avendola gia' cornificata, mi fa ritenere il suo fondamentalismo completamente sballato...
> 
> Boh?...misteri della psiche...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Un tradimento da ragazzi ed uno da completi adulti dopo un matrimonio in chiesa penso, anzi ne son sicuro, hanno valenza diversa. E' vero, anche lei aveva perso la fiducia in me allo stesso modo ma ora è diverso! Tirami pure badilate di merda addosso, ne sono abituato! Ci sono molte sfaccettature dietro ad una storia e tu in quanto qui a giudicare dovresti conoscere...


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> un sms per chiederle come sta, anche se è ovvio che sta male, potrebbe
> essere già qualcosa


:up:


----------



## Sole (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Prima di proseguire con il post, un punto fermo, scolpito a fuoco: lei ha sbagliato e su questo non ci sono dubbi. Questo per non dare adito a misunderstandings vari.
> 
> 
> Roger, rileggiti il neretto e pensaci bene. Le persone sono universi di cui noi conosciamo soltanto qualche atomo, e tra l'altro, quell'atomo che conosciamo è filtrato dal microscopio (o telescopio fai tu) con il quale le osserviamo.
> ...


Questo lo incornicio e me lo metto in camera!


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E il trauma dell'assenza di lei, riusciresti a superarlo?


Assenza o convivenza ora come ora mi farebbero male entrambe...


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Un tradimento da ragazzi ed uno da completi adulti dopo un matrimonio in chiesa penso, anzi ne son sicuro, hanno valenza diversa. E' vero, anche lei aveva perso la fiducia in me allo stesso modo ma ora è diverso! Tirami pure badilate di merda addosso, ne sono abituato! Ci sono molte sfaccettature dietro ad una storia e tu in quanto qui a giudicare dovresti conoscere...



E' diverso perchè? Per la promessa fatta davanti a Dio? Noi mica siamo esseri fatti di luce, siamo carne ed ossa e pure molto fragili.

Il discorso cambia solo se ci sono di mezzo i figli, ma nemmeno di tanto.

Ma sai a quante tentazioni veniamo sottoposti nell'arco di una vita? Tu metteresti la mano sul fuoco che non la tradirai mai più?

Non sopravvalutare l'essere umano.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Datti tempo....non è facile e lo so, fa male e tanto, questa cosa ti cambierà (io sono cambiata molto)...ma un piccolo segnale lanciaglielo...anche solo con un sms...non rendete infito questo silenzio tra di voi...


Ci proverò...:up:


----------



## Sole (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Assenza o convivenza ora come ora mi farebbero male entrambe...


Io me ne sono andata via di casa per un paio di mesi perchè la convivenza con mio marito mi faceva male e sono tornata che ancora non ero proprio convinta. Così abbiamo vissuto un periodo in cui, di comune accordo, abbiamo messo il nostro rapporto in pausa... non è detto che quando si ritorna a convivere sia tutto rose e fiori. Ci sarà senz'altro un periodo di transizione, ma almeno ci si muove insieme.


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io me ne sono andata via di casa per un paio di mesi perchè la convivenza con mio marito mi faceva male e sono tornata che ancora non ero proprio convinta. Così abbiamo vissuto un periodo in cui, di comune accordo, abbiamo messo il nostro rapporto in pausa... non è detto che quando si ritorna a convivere sia tutto rose e fiori. Ci sarà senz'altro un periodo di transizione, ma almeno ci si muove insieme.



Io quando decisi di riprovarci, passai i giorni più brutti della mia vita. E' stato un pò come violentarmi, ma oggi sento di aver preso la decisione giusta.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io quando decisi di riprovarci, passai i giorni più brutti della mia vita. E' stato un pò come violentarmi, ma oggi sento di aver preso la decisione giusta.


Ci penserò bene e magari le manderò un sms per sapere come sta... Primo passo...
Poi attesa, poi attendo lei che si fa avanti... 
Movimenti giusti?
Se non dovesse prendere lei l'iniziativa di un eventuale incontro che mi dite è fondamentale?


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ci penserò bene e magari le manderò un sms per sapere come sta... Primo passo...
> Poi attesa, poi attendo lei che si fa avanti...
> Movimenti giusti?
> Se non dovesse prendere lei l'iniziativa di un eventuale incontro che mi dite è fondamentale?


La cosa più giusta che tu possa fare ora, è non programmare le tue reazioni.

Fai quello che senti al momento.

E falle vedere che tu sei lì comunque, nonostante la sberla.


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Accolgo il tuo consiglio...
> Ora non sono proprio pronto però. Se lo facessi, lei ci venisse ed io non riuscissi più a vederla con gli stessi occhi? Se non riuscissi a superare l'allucinazione (che poi tanto non è) della visione di lei a letto con un altro???




Non so se ti è capitato mai
di dovere fare una lunga corsa
e a metà strada stanco
dire a te stesso: adesso basta!
Eppure altri stan correndo ancora
intorno a te... allora:

Non farti cadere le braccia...

Non puoi fermarti ora...
Lo so, ti scoppia il cuore, dici anche di voler morire
dici: è meglio che correr così, ma no, non puoi fermarti...

Non farti cadere le braccia...



(Edoardo Bennato)


:mrgreen:​


----------



## Papero (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Dai ragazzi... Siamo uomini cazzo!!! (ops...)
> Non è possibile che lei mi ha tradito ed io debba chiederle di tornare a casa... Un po' di orgoglio... E' lei che ha sbagliato ed è lei che deve rimediare... Sempre che lo voglia...


Ciao. Ho letto la tua storia e tutto quello ha scaturito. Secondo me visto che da quanto ho capito hai intenzione di perdonarla, hai fatto male a buttarla fuori di casa... Se ti ha tradito con un collega poi, se posso permettermi, hai fatto una cazzata. Falla tornare e cercate di iniziare il lungo percorso che vi porterà a vivere una vita di coppia quasi simile a quella che avevate prima del suo tradimento.... quasi!


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2011)

*Roger*

Io vado come sempre controcorrente......!Ma caro roger chi rivuoi?Tua moglie prima di tradirti o tua moglie dopo il tradimento?Guarda che son due persone diverse....e la prima ormai è persa......!!Scrivi che tocca a lei far il primo passo.....ma una che ti ha tradito può amarti ancora?Può provare un sentimento forte?Capisco tutto ma al posto tuo proverei ad immaginare una vita senza di lei...senza aspettarmi furtivi ritorni....o peggio ancora ritorni di convenienza......!!!


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao. Ho letto la tua storia e tutto quello ha scaturito. Secondo me visto che da quanto ho capito hai intenzione di perdonarla, hai fatto male a buttarla fuori di casa... Se ti ha tradito con un collega poi, se posso permettermi, hai fatto una cazzata. Falla tornare e cercate di iniziare il lungo percorso che vi porterà a vivere una vita di coppia quasi simile a quella che avevate prima del suo tradimento.... quasi!



Bravo Papero, mi ero dimenticato di sottolineare quest'aspetto. :up:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Accolgo il tuo consiglio...
> Ora non sono proprio pronto però. Se lo facessi, lei ci venisse ed *io non riuscissi più a vederla con gli stessi occhi? Se non riuscissi a superare l'allucinazione (che poi tanto non è) della visione di lei a letto con un altro??*?


per questo dico che la cosa essenziale è capire cosa vuoi tu
(e in questo non sei agevolato dalla chiusura dei rapporti con lei)

forse dovresti considerare se il tuo desiderio di vederla tornare in lacrime è un falso obiettivo che ti consente di rinviare l'indagine su quello che tu vuoi realmente

inconsapevolmente qualcosa del genere: gliela rendo talmente difficile che sarà molto improbabile che io mi trovi a dover valutare cosa fare
ma se lei dovesse fare proprio in quel modo di sua spontanea volontà sarà una prova talmente evidente del suo amore (NDR: e invece potrebbe essere tutt'altro) che certamente mi sentirò convinto a ricostruire (NDR: e non è detto)


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vado come sempre controcorrente......!Ma caro roger *chi rivuoi?Tua moglie prima di tradirti o tua moglie dopo il tradimento?*Guarda che son due persone diverse....e la prima ormai è persa......!!Scrivi che tocca a lei far il primo passo.....ma una che ti ha tradito può amarti ancora?Può provare un sentimento forte?Capisco tutto ma al posto tuo proverei ad immaginare una vita senza di lei...senza aspettarmi furtivi ritorni....o peggio ancora ritorni di convenienza......!!!


Nipotone guarda che sono entrambe la stessa persona  si tratta solo di scegliere quale ruolo vuole impersonare nella sua vita.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Tu parti avvantaggiato/a... Sai già cosa penso prima che te lo dica... Ma poni troppa teoria ad una pratica che non esiste. Trappa razionalità ad un sentimento che di razionale non ha nulla!


...at*A*

e quella teoria l'ho messa in pratica


sono stata tradita
e dopo il primo pensiero (fuori dalla mia vita o quantomeno dalla mia vista)
ho creduto in noi
ho puntato su di noi
in un momento in cui lui non avrebbe neanche pensato di volerlo (oltre a non pensare che lo volessi io)

e abbiamo vinto


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2011)

*Marì*

Si è la stessa persona ad averlo commesso...ma dopo un tradimento si cambia.....cambiano dinamiche,valutazioni,opinioni,e tanto altro.....!!


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2011)

*Amore mio*

Qualcuno vince e molti perdono......!


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qualcuno vince e molti perdono......!


hai ragione

ma secondo me molti perdono anche perchè non combattono
o perchè accettano strade che non son quelle che detta loro il cuore


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è la stessa persona ad averlo commesso...ma dopo un tradimento si cambia.....cambiano dinamiche,valutazioni,opinioni,e tanto altro.....!!



Io attraverso il tradimento (subito), ho capito che la rigidita' non e' sinonimo di forza, la forza e' nella elasticita' ... vero, un tradimento (subito o commesso) ti cambia, e chi lo nega ... ho imparato anche che Nessuno e' perfetto, puo' succedere a tutti ... una (1) sola volta pero'  ... e la moglie di Roger sembra che lo ha fatto solo 1 volta.




Se son fiori fioriranno ... se no ... ... ... :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non so se ti è capitato mai
> 
> di dovere fare una lunga corsa
> e a metà strada stanco
> ...


Grazie davvero Mari'


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ...at*A*
> 
> e quella teoria l'ho messa in pratica
> 
> ...


Bella frase "ho puntato su di noi"!!! Sai, una valanga di emozioni che cambiano ogni mezzora ti stordiscono e non ti permettono di valutare se la cosa che stai per fare è quella giusta. Quindi per non sbagliare non fai nulla. Avrei già voluto scriverle una mail, un sms, chiamarla... Ho avuto paura, non sapevo se fosse la cosa giusta. Pensavo realmente toccasse a lei. In fondo a me non m'importa nulla di chi sia il primo a fare il passo dell'eventuale riavvicinamento. Di quello eventualmente forte e di quell'altro debole... Proprio nulla. Solo, fino a prima di aver condiviso i vostri pensieri, ritenevo giusta, legittima, doverosa una sua "priorità". Ho capito che forse non è così, per svariati motivi. Vi ringrazio tutti del sostegno e del supporto che questa mattina mi avete dato, confrontarsi con chi ci è già passato penso sia oltre che saggio anche costruttivo. Grazie...
Ora magari le mando un "come stai?"
Dalla rubrica ho cancellato istintivamente il suo numero... Ma chi volevo ingannare??? E' da mo che lo so a memoria...
Il "come stai?" ci sta???


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> hai ragione
> 
> ma secondo me molti perdono anche perchè non combattono
> o perchè accettano strade che non son quelle che detta loro il cuore


:up::up::up:


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io attraverso il tradimento (subito), ho capito che la rigidita' non e' sinonimo di forza, la forza e' nella elasticita' ... vero, un tradimento (subito o commesso) ti cambia, e chi lo nega ... ho imparato anche che Nessuno e' perfetto, puo' succedere a tutti ... una (1) sola volta pero'  ... e la moglie di Roger sembra che lo ha fatto solo 1 volta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero Mari'...
Il solo 1 volta è già tanto, ovvio una seconda sarebbe diverso...
L'amore, spero, trionferà... Quindi speriamo che ce ne sia ancora...!!!


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Bella frase "ho puntato su di noi"!!! Sai, una valanga di emozioni che cambiano ogni mezzora ti stordiscono e non ti permettono di valutare se la cosa che stai per fare è quella giusta. Quindi per non sbagliare non fai nulla. Avrei già voluto scriverle una mail, un sms, chiamarla... Ho avuto paura, non sapevo se fosse la cosa giusta. Pensavo realmente toccasse a lei. In fondo a me non m'importa nulla di chi sia il primo a fare il passo dell'eventuale riavvicinamento. Di quello eventualmente forte e di quell'altro debole... Proprio nulla. Solo, fino a prima di aver condiviso i vostri pensieri, ritenevo giusta, legittima, doverosa una sua "priorità". Ho capito che forse non è così, per svariati motivi. Vi ringrazio tutti del sostegno e del supporto che questa mattina mi avete dato, confrontarsi con chi ci è già passato penso sia oltre che saggio anche costruttivo. Grazie...
> Ora magari le mando un "come stai?"
> Dalla rubrica ho cancellato istintivamente il suo numero... Ma chi volevo ingannare??? E' da mo che lo so a memoria...
> Il "come stai?" ci sta???


 il "come stai?" ci sta! :up:


----------



## Papero (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ...at*A*
> 
> e quella teoria l'ho messa in pratica
> 
> ...


Se posso permettermi... 

Se sei ancora qua dentro (tradimento.net) ancora non hai vinto niente. Avrai vinto quando smetterai di navigare tra traditi e traditori.

I think


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> il "come stai?" ci sta! :up:


Primo giudizio femminile ok... Il "come stai?" ci sta...
Bene, cerchiamo di intraprendere la strada giusta, o perlomeno quella che si presume sia giusta...
E se son rose...

Azz, le rose... Da quando se ne è andata e chi ci guarda più??? Povere...
Beh, giusto, che soffrano un po' anche loro... (Scherzo ovviamente...).


----------



## Papero (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Bella frase "ho puntato su di noi"!!! Sai, una valanga di emozioni che cambiano ogni mezzora ti stordiscono e non ti permettono di valutare se la cosa che stai per fare è quella giusta. Quindi per non sbagliare non fai nulla. Avrei già voluto scriverle una mail, un sms, chiamarla... Ho avuto paura, non sapevo se fosse la cosa giusta. Pensavo realmente toccasse a lei. In fondo a me non m'importa nulla di chi sia il primo a fare il passo dell'eventuale riavvicinamento. Di quello eventualmente forte e di quell'altro debole... Proprio nulla. Solo, fino a prima di aver condiviso i vostri pensieri, ritenevo giusta, legittima, doverosa una sua "priorità". Ho capito che forse non è così, per svariati motivi. Vi ringrazio tutti del sostegno e del supporto che questa mattina mi avete dato, confrontarsi con chi ci è già passato penso sia oltre che saggio anche costruttivo. Grazie...
> Ora magari le mando un "come stai?"
> Dalla rubrica ho cancellato istintivamente il suo numero... Ma chi volevo ingannare??? E' da mo che lo so a memoria...
> Il "come stai?" ci sta???


Il problema caro Roger è che lavorando insieme al suo "untore" lei può di sicuro ricascarci. Le donne a differenza di noi maschietti, quando tradiscono lo fanno perchè "sentono" qualcosa, difficilemnte lo fanno solo ed esclusivamente per sesso, come succede a noi molto spesso. Quindi, ribadisco, se avevi intenzione di perdonarla buttarla fuiori di casa è stata una mossa sbagliatissima


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Primo giudizio femminile ok... Il "come stai?" ci sta...
> Bene, cerchiamo di intraprendere la strada giusta, o perlomeno quella che si presume sia giusta...
> E se son rose...
> 
> ...


 nooooooooo dai l'acqua alle rose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! che se gliele fai seccare quando torna ti ammazza ....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

(dai è per farti fare un sorriso....lo so che ho scritto una cazzata)


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Se posso permettermi...
> 
> Se sei ancora qua dentro (tradimento.net) ancora non hai vinto niente. Avrai vinto quando smetterai di navigare tra traditi e traditori.
> 
> I think


 che cattiveria immotivata e senza senso.


----------



## erab (1 Luglio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Se posso permettermi...
> 
> Se sei ancora qua dentro (tradimento.net) ancora non hai vinto niente. Avrai vinto quando smetterai di navigare tra traditi e traditori.
> 
> I think


è successo tre giorni fa.... ci mancherebbe che ne fosse uscito


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che cattiveria *immotivata* e senza senso.



Appunto, immotivata :no: .


----------



## Papero (1 Luglio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> è successo tre giorni fa.... ci mancherebbe che ne fosse uscito


Era rivolto ad Amoremio che è qui dentro da anni...


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Il problema caro Roger è che lavorando insieme al suo "untore" lei può di sicuro ricascarci. Le donne a differenza di noi maschietti, quando tradiscono lo fanno perchè "sentono" qualcosa, difficilemnte lo fanno solo ed esclusivamente per sesso, come succede a noi molto spesso. Quindi, ribadisco, se avevi intenzione di perdonarla buttarla fuiori di casa è stata una mossa sbagliatissima


Premesso che non è stato un buttarla fuori casa...
Sarebbe stato meglio non vederci quindi avendo tradito lei è stato corretto che fosse lei a cambiare aria per un po'. Comunque rimango convinto dell'idea che lottare per riaverla è giusto ma dev'essere innanzitutto anche una sua scelta. Se semplicemente il contatto lavorativo con lui me la porta via ora lo sarà anche in un eventuale futuro. Se ci ritroveremo comunque sarà anche quel lui al lavoro un punto da risolvere; ma da risolvere in primis sarà il NOI!!!


----------



## Papero (1 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che cattiveria immotivata e senza senso.


Guarda che è motivata ed ha senso, ti sbagli di grosso Minestra


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Era rivolto ad Amoremio che è *qui dentro da anni...*




... e allora?


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> nooooooooo dai l'acqua alle rose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! che se gliele fai seccare quando torna ti ammazza ....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> (dai è per farti fare un sorriso....lo so che ho scritto una cazzata)


Speriamo piova cara Simy...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Speriamo piova cara Simy...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 a Roma sta per piovere...se vuoi portale qua!:rotfl:


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che cattiveria immotivata e senza senso.


Vero, qui c'è bisogno di sostegno non di cattiverie...


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Guarda che è motivata ed ha senso, ti sbagli di grosso Minestra



Papero  come sei cambiato


----------



## Papero (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Premesso che non è stato un buttarla fuori casa...
> Sarebbe stato meglio non vederci quindi avendo tradito lei è stato corretto che fosse lei a cambiare aria per un po'. Comunque rimango convinto dell'idea che lottare per riaverla è giusto ma dev'essere innanzitutto anche una sua scelta. Se semplicemente il contatto lavorativo con lui me la porta via ora lo sarà anche in un eventuale futuro. Se ci ritroveremo comunque sarà anche quel lui al lavoro un punto da risolvere; ma da risolvere in primis sarà il NOI!!!


Ti auguro con tutto il cuore di riuscire a ricucire e che il vostro futuro sia il più roseo possibile. Io ho tradito mia moglie con una mia ex collega, lei mi ha perdonato anche grazie al fatto che la mia collega è diventata ex


----------



## Papero (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Vero, qui c'è bisogno di sostegno non di cattiverie...


Cattiverie? Forse hai frainteso...


----------



## Papero (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Papero  come sei cambiato


Te invece ti vedo sempre uguale Marì  Come stai?


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> a Roma sta per piovere...se vuoi portale qua!:rotfl:


Roma... Città incantevole...
Lei, per vari motivi, non l'ha mai vista; io molte volte.
Se ci sarà un domani la porterò.
Anche qui nelle orobie comunque sta per piovere... Speriamo bene...


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Te invece ti vedo sempre uguale Marì  Come stai?



Io sto bene grazie ... pero' questo tuo atteggiamento nei confronti di A/M non  lo trovo giusto.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io sto bene grazie ... pero' questo tuo atteggiamento nei confronti di A/M non lo trovo giusto.


Condivido...
Mari'... Vado con il "come stai?"...
Ho bisogno di sicurezza...


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Roma... Città incantevole...
> Lei, per vari motivi, non l'ha mai vista; io molte volte.
> Se ci sarà un domani la porterò.
> Anche qui nelle orobie comunque sta per piovere... Speriamo bene...


 stai facendo la danza della pioggia pur di non dar un po' d'acqua a quei poveri fiorellini.... pelandrone!


----------



## lemon (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Condivido...
> Mari'... Vado con il "come stai?"...
> Ho bisogno di sicurezza...


Non ci siamo mai incrociati e ho letto ora la tua storia! Io approvo l'approccio del "come stai"!


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> stai facendo la danza della pioggia pur di non dar un po' d'acqua a quei poveri fiorellini.... pelandrone!


Simy, quando torno a casa, se non dovesse piovere, le bagno, promesso... Tu piuttosto, risolto i tuoi problemi di cuore?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nipotone guarda che sono entrambe la stessa persona  si tratta solo di scegliere quale ruolo vuole impersonare nella sua vita.


Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa:up:


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Condivido...
> Mari'... *Vado con il "come stai?"...
> Ho bisogno di sicurezza...*


EVVVVVVVvvvvvvvvvvai :up: che la pioggia estiva e' sempre piu' romantica


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa:up:



​


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Simy, quando torno a casa, se non dovesse piovere, le bagno, promesso... Tu piuttosto, risolto i tuoi problemi di cuore?


 be io e il mio ex ci siamo lasciati un anno e mezzo fa......e io per il momento sto bene da sola...ho preso casa....vivo da sola col mio cane...e mi sono lasciata alle spalle i suoi tradimenti...

per ora va bene cosi.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> EVVVVVVVvvvvvvvvvvai :up: che la pioggia estiva e' sempre piu' romantica


Ok ragazzi...
Per la prima volta dopo pochi giorni (sembra una vita però) sta per avvenire il primo contatto post crollo... Partono i soccorsi!
Vi tengo aggiornati...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Bella frase "ho puntato su di noi"!!! Sai, una valanga di emozioni che cambiano ogni mezzora ti stordiscono e non ti permettono di valutare se la cosa che stai per fare è quella giusta. Quindi per non sbagliare non fai nulla. Avrei già voluto scriverle una mail, un sms, chiamarla... Ho avuto paura, non sapevo se fosse la cosa giusta. Pensavo realmente toccasse a lei. In fondo a me non m'importa nulla di chi sia il primo a fare il passo dell'eventuale riavvicinamento. Di quello eventualmente forte e di quell'altro debole... Proprio nulla. Solo, fino a prima di aver condiviso i vostri pensieri, ritenevo giusta, legittima, doverosa una sua "priorità". Ho capito che forse non è così, per svariati motivi. Vi ringrazio tutti del sostegno e del supporto che questa mattina mi avete dato, confrontarsi con chi ci è già passato penso sia oltre che saggio anche costruttivo. Grazie...
> Ora magari le mando un "come stai?"
> Dalla rubrica ho cancellato istintivamente il suo numero... *Ma chi volevo ingannare??? E' da mo che lo so a memoria*...
> 
> Il "come stai?" ci sta???


tenero il grassetto
 (non il fatto di saperlo a memoria
ma che sei preda dei classici inganni della mente del tradito)


io non lascerei alle sue possibili paure la possibilità di interpretare un sms
(senso di colpa a mille? = mi sta chiedendo "valeva la pena di perdermi?" = è tutto finito, mi disprezza
ed è solo un esempio)

se ce la fai
chiamala

ma sii pronto sia a una reazione in difesa (poche parole)
sia a un esigenza di parlarlare e straparlare (con conseguente possibilità che qualcosa ti faccia male anche senza intenzione)

soprattutto devi essere pronto tu
a tutto
ma senza dimenticare che il tuo obiettivo è quello di valutare se per voi c'è margine di ricostruzione

sii cauto con lei e con te

nella migliore delle ipotesi siete 2 persone con un'enorme ferita aperta e sanguinante
anche qualcosa che nel lungo periodo può aiutarvi a guarire
nell'immediato può farvi urlare dal dolore


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ok ragazzi...
> Per la prima volta dopo pochi giorni (sembra una vita però) sta per avvenire il primo contatto post crollo... Partono i soccorsi!
> *Vi tengo aggiornati*...


 come minimo!!!!!! è sa stamattina che stiamo qua a convincerti a mandare un sms!!!!!!:mexican:


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> be io e il mio ex ci siamo lasciati un anno e mezzo fa......e io per il momento sto bene da sola...ho preso casa....vivo da sola col mio cane...e mi sono lasciata alle spalle i suoi tradimenti...
> 
> per ora va bene cosi.


Di questi periodi già l'aver casa è tanta roba... Un cane che ti vuole bene... Quel va bene così ok, per ora... Ti auguro tante buone cose per il futuro... Dajeee Simy!!! (Si dice così no???)


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Se posso permettermi...
> 
> Se sei ancora qua dentro (tradimento.net) ancora non hai vinto niente. Avrai vinto quando smetterai di navigare tra traditi e traditori.
> 
> I think


no
non penso

questo forum mi ha dato tanto

ha un suo perchè


poi può solo farmi bene non lasciar cadere nel dimenticatoio ciò che è stato


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che cattiveria immotivata e senza senso.


non credo fosse una cattiveria

un punto di vista, penso

almeno
credo

poi se mi sbaglio mi spiace per lui


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Se posso permettermi...
> 
> Se sei ancora qua dentro (tradimento.net) ancora non hai vinto niente. Avrai vinto quando smetterai di navigare tra traditi e traditori.
> 
> I think


Pensavo l'altro giorno proprio la stessa cosa. non rivolta ad Amoremio ma  a me stessa.
Credo che se continuo a sentire il bisogno di frequentare questo forum, quotidianamente è perchè comunque ancora non ho chiuso quello che mi è successo.
Il giorno che non penserò più al mio tradimento e avrò risolto i miei problemi forse non sentirò più il bisogno di leggere e di confrontarmi sull'argomento. Forse....


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo fosse una cattiveria
> 
> un punto di vista, penso
> 
> ...


Lo credo anch'io....:up:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> è successo tre giorni fa.... ci mancherebbe che ne fosse uscito


ma non l'aveva detto a me?


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Di questi periodi già l'aver casa è tanta roba... Un cane che ti vuole bene... Quel va bene così ok, per ora... Ti auguro tante buone cose per il futuro... Dajeee Simy!!! (Si dice così no???)


 si si dice cosi! :up:
grazie per l'augurio! vale lo stesso per te! :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Era rivolto ad Amoremio che è qui dentro da anni...


da marzo del 2009 se non ricordo male :up:


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo fosse una cattiveria
> 
> un punto di vista, penso
> 
> ...


 allora chiedo scusa a te e a lui se ho letto quello che non c'era


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Vero, qui c'è bisogno di sostegno non di cattiverie...


 
sai

la cattiveria spesso si ritorce contro chi la fa

e non credo che papero volesse essere cattivo

magari faceva su me un transfert di un situazione sua
e in fondo le nostre storie avevano una certa specularità

...


ok 

ora vado a casa e picchio mio marito con una mazza da baseball :carneval:

(scherzo, eh?)


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai
> 
> la cattiveria spesso si ritorce contro chi la fa
> 
> ...


Ma basta anche una sberla o uno sputo in un occhio (alternandoli) ogni tanto...

e' il pensiero che vale...


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tenero il grassetto
> (non il fatto di saperlo a memoria
> ma che sei preda dei classici inganni della mente del tradito)
> 
> ...


Caspita AM, mi chiedi tanto sai...
Chiamarla non è troppo? Non è troppo presto?
Un semplice sms di "come stai" mi dava l'impressione di darle quel appiglio attraverso il quale intrevedere l'eventuale luce, sempre che lo voglia. Probabilmente, dici bene, la sua reazione ad una mia telefonata sarebbe di poche parole e mi farebbe un gran male sentirla (anche magari senza il suo volere) "spenta". E se per qualsiasi motivo non volesse, riuscisse, potesse rispondermi??? Morirei!!!
Il come stai lo ritieni sbagliato? Non credo dai...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora chiedo scusa a te e a lui se ho letto quello che non c'era


ma non hai da scusarti con me

il tuo pensiero mi è stato comunque gradito


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> come minimo!!!!!! è sa stamattina che stiamo qua a convincerti a mandare un sms!!!!!!:mexican:


Tenera Simy... Se vengo a Roma ti bagno i fiori...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Caspita AM, mi chiedi tanto sai...
> Chiamarla non è troppo? Non è troppo presto?
> Un semplice sms di "come stai" mi dava l'impressione di darle quel appiglio attraverso il quale intrevedere l'eventuale luce, sempre che lo voglia. Probabilmente, dici bene, la sua reazione ad una mia telefonata sarebbe di poche parole e mi farebbe un gran male sentirla (anche magari senza il suo volere) "spenta". E se per qualsiasi motivo non volesse, riuscisse, potesse rispondermi??? Morirei!!!
> Il come stai lo ritieni sbagliato? Non credo dai...


sai
anche "a voce" le cose possono essere fraintese

se sms dev'essere proverei a fare in modo che sia il meno fraintendibile possibile


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Tenera Simy... Se vengo a Roma ti bagno i fiori...


 :forza:


----------



## kay76 (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Caspita AM, mi chiedi tanto sai...
> Chiamarla non è troppo? Non è troppo presto?
> Un semplice sms di "come stai" mi dava l'impressione di darle quel appiglio attraverso il quale intrevedere l'eventuale luce, sempre che lo voglia. Probabilmente, dici bene, la sua reazione ad una mia telefonata sarebbe di poche parole e mi farebbe un gran male sentirla (anche magari senza il suo volere) "spenta". E se per qualsiasi motivo non volesse, riuscisse, potesse rispondermi??? Morirei!!!
> Il come stai lo ritieni sbagliato? Non credo dai...


Io anche tifo di più per la telefonata che per sms.

Però se non ti senti, sms ci può stare. 

Secondo me, comunque l'obiettivo finale deve essere parlarsi a quattr'occhi.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai
> anche "a voce" le cose possono essere fraintese
> 
> se sms dev'essere proverei a fare in modo che sia il meno fraintendibile possibile


Il T9 e' l'ideale in questi casi...:mrgreen:

Ma alzasse il telefono e ce parlasse...

quante menate...

e tititi e tatata...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## erab (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma non l'aveva detto a me?


.....mi sono perso........ pausa caffè :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Io anche tifo di più per la telefonata che per sms.
> 
> Però se non ti senti, sms ci può stare.
> 
> Secondo me, comunque l'obiettivo finale deve essere parlarsi a quattr'occhi.


 sicuramente la telefonata è la cosa migliore....ma fa anche più male...
concordo sul fatto che cmq devono parlare a quattr'occhi...l'sms deve solo servire per "aprire" il dialogo!


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ok ragazzi...
> Per la prima volta dopo pochi giorni (sembra una vita però) sta per avvenire il primo contatto post crollo... Partono i soccorsi!
> Vi tengo aggiornati...


Passi per l'sms che è il mezzo di comunicazione che odio di più.....

Ma se vengo a scoprire che invece di "Come stai ?" le scrivi qualcosa del tipo: "Cm st ?" trovo il numero di tu moglie e la convinco a lasciarti :mrgreen:


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai
> anche "a voce" le cose possono essere fraintese
> 
> se sms dev'essere proverei a fare in modo che sia il meno fraintendibile possibile


Si, sms direi... Semplice, corto e senza possibilità di essere frainteso:
"Come stai?"
Poi lei mi risponderà, spero, e da li, forse, un cenno di apertura e dialogo... Dare una possibilità a questa storia è il minimo che possa fare. Anche se credo che non tocchi a me sto ai vostri consigli amici miei, perchè da oggi lo siete tutti.
AM, vado???

(AM non mi piace, sembra "Alla Memoria"... Facciamo "MISS")


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Caspita AM, mi chiedi tanto sai...
> Chiamarla non è troppo? Non è troppo presto?
> Un semplice sms di "come stai" mi dava l'impressione di darle quel appiglio attraverso il quale intrevedere l'eventuale luce, sempre che lo voglia. Probabilmente, dici bene, la sua reazione ad una mia telefonata sarebbe di poche parole e mi farebbe un gran male sentirla (anche magari senza il suo volere) "spenta". E se per qualsiasi motivo non volesse, riuscisse, potesse rispondermi??? Morirei!!!
> Il come stai lo ritieni sbagliato? Non credo dai...



Io al tuo posto opterei per "l'effetto sorpresa", dal vivo  poche parole ma occhi negli occhi  :up:


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Passi per l'sms che è il mezzo di comunicazione che odio di più.....
> 
> *Ma se vengo a scoprire che invece di "Come stai ?" le scrivi qualcosa del tipo: "Cm st ?" trovo il numero di tu moglie e la convinco a lasciarti* :mrgreen:


 mi unisco:mrgreen:


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sicuramente la telefonata è la cosa migliore....ma fa anche più male...
> concordo sul fatto che cmq devono parlare a quattr'occhi...l'sms deve solo servire per "aprire" il dialogo!


Giusto Simy cara... E' l'obiettivo del "come stai" appena inviato: apertura al dialogo... Speriamo bene...
Mi aspetto un "Male e tu?"
Stand by...


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Passi per l'sms che è il mezzo di comunicazione che odio di più.....
> 
> Ma se vengo a scoprire che invece di "Come stai ?" le scrivi qualcosa del tipo: *"Cm st ?" *trovo il numero di tu moglie e la convinco a lasciarti :mrgreen:



ORRORE!!! :bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Passi per l'sms che è il mezzo di comunicazione che odio di più.....
> 
> Ma se vengo a scoprire che invece di "Come stai ?" le scrivi qualcosa del tipo: "Cm st ?" trovo il numero di tu moglie e la convinco a lasciarti :mrgreen:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Hai ragione! perchè te non hai mai letto quelli che mi manda mio fratello (24 anni)..................sono praticamente illeggibili :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai che sono capaci tutti di sentirsi innamorati dell'amante... è come vivere una seconda adolescenza, ti prendi solo il bello dell'altro. I casini, i pannolini da cambiare, le bollette da pagare.... quelle le prendi solo a casa col partner che magari torna a casa scazzato dal lavoro. :rotfl:


Quando ci innamora si provano determinate emozioni, un coinvolgimento fisico, chimico e psicologico molto forte. E questo non cambia, per mia esperienza, sia che si sia single o impegnati. Ma questo e' un punto di partenza, logico che col tempo tutto va scemando e se due persone stanno bene assieme si crea un legame, una progettualità. Non puoi chiamare l'innamoramento amore, e non puoi negare che ci siano amanti innamorati. Non ci si innamora perché si desidera, accade e basta. Ma credo che se accade ci sia sempre un perché che va analizzato all'interno di noi stessi. 
Hai subito una forte delusione che ti ha reso molto duro nei confronti dell'amore. Forse l'avevi idealizzato troppo prima, forse avevi idealizzato troppo tua moglie o credevi di essere esclusivo e speciale per lei.
Tante persone single si innamorano ma non arrivano a cambiare pannolini assieme. Tanti condividono una quotidianità ma non si amano poi così molto. 
E' tutto relativo.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Passi per l'sms che è il mezzo di comunicazione che odio di più.....
> 
> Ma se vengo a scoprire che invece di "Come stai ?" le scrivi qualcosa del tipo: "Cm st ?" trovo il numero di tu moglie e la convinco a lasciarti :mrgreen:


No, no, non preoccuparti... Sarà un "Come stai?" con tanto di maiuscola iniziale...


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> .....mi sono pers*o*........ pausa caffè :mrgreen:


Porca trota...:mrgreen:

te facevo signorina...

scusa neh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io al tuo posto opterei per "l'effetto sorpresa", dal vivo  poche parole ma occhi negli occhi  :up:


Mari', donna tutta d'un pezzo. Vero, potresti avere ragione... Troppo però, o perlomeno traoopo per ora...


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Giusto Simy cara... E' l'obiettivo del "come stai" appena inviato: apertura al dialogo... Speriamo bene...
> Mi aspetto un "Male e tu?"
> Stand by...


 stai calmo.... ...e non fissare il tel in attesa di risposta...che ti vedo!


----------



## kay76 (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Passi per l'sms che è il mezzo di comunicazione che odio di più.....
> 
> Ma se vengo a scoprire che invece di "Come stai ?" le scrivi qualcosa del tipo: "Cm st ?" trovo il numero di tu moglie e la convinco a lasciarti :mrgreen:


O peggio "*KM ST".*


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Porca trota...:mrgreen:
> 
> te facevo signorina...
> 
> ...


Me too....


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Si, sms direi... Semplice, corto e senza possibilità di essere frainteso:
> "Come stai?"
> *Poi lei mi risponderà, spero*, e da li, forse, un cenno di apertura e dialogo... Dare una possibilità a questa storia è il minimo che possa fare. Anche se credo che non tocchi a me sto ai vostri consigli amici miei, perchè da oggi lo siete tutti.
> AM, vado???
> ...


Se te risponne "seduta" o "in piedi", (mo' so' indeciso), e' fatta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Dai ragazzi... Siamo uomini cazzo!!! (ops...)
> Non è possibile che lei mi ha tradito ed io debba chiederle di tornare a casa... Un po' di orgoglio... E' lei che ha sbagliato ed è lei che deve rimediare... Sempre che lo voglia...


Se lei sa di aver sbagliato può temere un tuo rifiuto. Può temere se e' ancora confusa di farti ancora del male.
Fatti sentire ogni tanto, magari per sentire come sta, e dalle sue reazioni ti regolerai di conseguenza. Ma non avere fretta di tornare a casa insieme, da sola ha modo di riflettere maggiormente. Un riavvicinamento troppo veloce se lei non e' sicura non va bene.


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Mari', donna tutta d'un pezzo. Vero, potresti avere ragione... Troppo però, o perlomeno *traoopo per ora...*


E perche' mai  in guerra e in amore non esistono regole, e' l'azione che conta ... io poi per difetto son passionale :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Me too....


Se dovrebbe preoccupa'?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> stai calmo.... ...e non fissare il tel in attesa di risposta...che ti vedo!


Sms inviato con successo...
Oddio, avrò scritto giusto il numero???
E se non avesse con se il telefono???
E se, e se, e se...
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E perche' mai  in guerra e in amore non esistono regole, e' l'azione che conta ... io poi per difetto son passionale :mrgreen:


 lui però non è pronto....ognuno ha i suoi tempi.....se si sente più "tranquillo" con un sms piuttosto che vis a vis va bene lo stesso...è pur sempre un inizio no?


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Sms inviato con successo...
> Oddio, avrò scritto giusto il numero???
> E se non avesse con se il telefono???
> E se, e se, e se...
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


A quest'ora c'e' pure traffico...:mrgreen:

te tocca aspetta' due o tre orine bone...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

PS: ma la bolletta l'hai pagata?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Sms inviato con successo...
> Oddio, avrò scritto giusto il numero???
> E se non avesse con se il telefono???
> E se, e se, e se...
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 c'è un medico in sala?
roger mi è svenuto ed ha battuto pesantemente la capoccia.
praticamente ora ragiona come lothar:mrgreen:


----------



## Papero (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo fosse una cattiveria
> 
> un punto di vista, penso
> 
> ...


Non ti sbagli, non era assolutamente una cattiveria e non capisco come possa essere stata interpretata tale...



Amoremio ha detto:


> sai
> 
> la cattiveria spesso si ritorce contro chi la fa
> 
> ...


appunto....





Amoremio ha detto:


> ma non hai da scusarti con me
> 
> il tuo pensiero mi è stato comunque gradito


E' stato gradito a te ma a me ha fatto un tantino incazzare. Lasciamo perdere quello che ha scritto Roger che esce da una brutta situazione, ma gli altri prima di scrivere frasi sibilline dovrebbero leggere bene... Comunque accetto le scuse di Minerva e aspetto quelle Marì che non c'ha capito una mazza...


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Sms inviato con successo...
> Oddio, avrò scritto giusto il numero???
> E se non avesse con se il telefono???
> E se, e se, e se...
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 :yoga:calmaaaaaa


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è un medico in sala?
> roger mi è svenuto ed ha battuto pesantemente la capoccia.
> *praticamente ora ragiona come lothar*:mrgreen:


 aiutooooooooooo:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Non ti sbagli, non era assolutamente una cattiveria e non capisco come possa essere stata interpretata tale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hai ragione  non ho capito una mazza, scusami. :ar:


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2011)

però non ero sibillina ma chiara...e la minestra me la tengo?:mrgreen:


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :yoga:calmaaaaaa


 
Sms ricevuto...
Lo apro??? Lo leggo???
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Diletta (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Un tradimento da ragazzi ed uno da completi adulti dopo un matrimonio in chiesa penso, anzi ne son sicuro, hanno valenza diversa. E' vero, anche lei aveva perso la fiducia in me allo stesso modo ma ora è diverso! Tirami pure badilate di merda addosso, ne sono abituato! Ci sono molte sfaccettature dietro ad una storia e tu in quanto qui a giudicare dovresti conoscere...


Caro Roger, quello che tu dici a proposito della diversa valenza fra il pre - post matrimonio l'ho già sentito e risentito da mio marito e non voglio commentare.

Veniamo a te: capisco perfettamente quello che provi: rabbia, delusione, tristezza, più avanti proverai anche rancore verso di lei per quello che ti ha fatto, ma soprattutto per quello che ha fatto al vostro matrimonio.
Lascia da parte l'orgoglio che in questi casi provoca solo ulteriori danni, dalle un chiaro segnale della tua intenzione di voler ricostruire il vostro rapporto e invitala al dialogo con te.
Dovrete parlare tanto e tanto, parlerete giorno e notte e saranno dialoghi dolorosi, estenuanti, faticosi e anche scabrosi. E' possibile che tu voglia sapere dei particolari e che tu diventi preda dell'ossessione.  Capita tutto questo.
Ma solo tu sai se il vostro matrimonio merita tale impegno, se c'è ancora tanto amore da parte tua, mentre lei dovrà dirti quello che prova da parte sua.  
E' un percorso difficile e impervio e nessuno ti darà la garanzia dell'esito dello stesso.
Non ti preoccupare ora del fatto di sapere se riuscirai ad amarla ancora come prima, questo è un quesito prematuro ora.
Ti faccio tanti auguri.


----------



## Diletta (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Un tradimento da ragazzi ed uno da completi adulti dopo un matrimonio in chiesa penso, anzi ne son sicuro, hanno valenza diversa. E' vero, anche lei aveva perso la fiducia in me allo stesso modo ma ora è diverso! Tirami pure badilate di merda addosso, ne sono abituato! Ci sono molte sfaccettature dietro ad una storia e tu in quanto qui a giudicare dovresti conoscere...


Caro Roger, quello che tu dici a proposito della diversa valenza fra il pre - post matrimonio l'ho già sentito e risentito da mio marito e non voglio commentare.

Veniamo a te: capisco perfettamente quello che provi: rabbia, delusione, tristezza, più avanti proverai anche rancore verso di lei per quello che ti ha fatto, ma soprattutto per quello che ha fatto al vostro matrimonio.
Lascia da parte l'orgoglio che in questi casi provoca solo ulteriori danni, dalle un chiaro segnale della tua intenzione di voler ricostruire il vostro rapporto e invitala al dialogo con te.
Dovrete parlare tanto e tanto, parlerete giorno e notte e saranno dialoghi dolorosi, estenuanti, faticosi e anche scabrosi. E' possibile che tu voglia sapere dei particolari e che tu diventi preda dell'ossessione.  Capita tutto questo.
Ma solo tu sai se il vostro matrimonio merita tale impegno, se c'è ancora tanto amore da parte tua, mentre lei dovrà dirti quello che prova da parte sua.  
E' un percorso difficile e impervio e nessuno ti darà la garanzia dell'esito dello stesso.
Non ti preoccupare ora del fatto di sapere se riuscirai ad amarla ancora come prima, questo è un quesito prematuro ora.
Ti faccio tanti auguri.


----------



## Papero (1 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> però non ero sibillina ma chiara...e la minestra me la tengo?:mrgreen:


Minestra? Azz... il T9


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :yoga:calmaaaaaa


Risposta:
"Molto pensierosa e tu?"
Cazzo, interpreto male oppure è un "non so chi scegliere e quindi cosa fare???"
Nooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Ma dov'è finito Roger?????? forse è svenuto per davvero...o magari lei ha telefonato dopo aver ricevuto il suo sms?????????????


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Risposta:
> "Molto pensierosa e tu?"
> Cazzo, interpreto male oppure è un "non so chi scegliere e quindi cosa fare???"
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo



SMS

Il più grande male del nuovo millennio.


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Risposta:
> "Molto pensierosa e tu?"
> Cazzo, interpreto male oppure è un "non so chi scegliere e quindi cosa fare???"
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo


Interpreti male! 

vuol dire: "sto pensando alla cazzata che ho fatto e sto male" (in parole povere il senso dovrebbe essere questo)

comunque magari prova a chiederle se vuole parlare....via sms non vi capirete mai


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Interpreti male!
> 
> vuol dire: "sto pensando alla cazzata che ho fatto e sto male" (in parole povere il senso dovrebbe essere questo)
> 
> comunque magari prova a chiederle se vuole parlare....via sms non vi capirete mai


Bene, MISS aveva ragione... Sms una cazzata?...
Evenuatli mie rispote:
- "in che senso?" di attesa
- "anche io molto pensieroso, cosa vuoi fare?" La metto però alle strette
- "Pensierosa sul da farsi o su cosa provi per me?" subito al sodo...


----------



## kay76 (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Risposta:
> "Molto pensierosa e tu?"
> Cazzo, interpreto male oppure è un "non so chi scegliere e quindi cosa fare???"
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo


Ma no. Non la vedo così brutta la risposta.

Ti chiede anche come stai tu, quindi mi sembra che voglia parlare ancora.

Pensierosa può voler dire tante cose.


----------



## kay76 (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Bene, MISS aveva ragione... Sms una cazzata?...
> Evenuatli mie rispote:
> - "in che senso?" di attesa
> - "anche io molto pensieroso, cosa vuoi fare?" La metto però alle strette
> - "Pensierosa sul da farsi o su cosa provi per me?" subito al sodo...


Aspetta aspetta.

Di dirle se vi vedete per parlare non te la senti?


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Interpreti male!
> 
> vuol dire: *"sto pensando alla cazzata che ho fatto e sto male"* (in parole povere il senso dovrebbe essere questo)
> 
> comunque magari prova a chiederle se vuole parlare....via sms non vi capirete mai


... e mi trovo in questa condizione perche' TU mi hai "ripudiata" senza darmi la possibilita' di spiegarmi, di parlare ... sei sereno ora?


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e mi trovo in questa condizione perche' TU mi hai "ripudiata" senza darmi la possibilita' di spiegarmi, di parlare ... sei sereno ora?



mò no nesageriamo.

Non è certamente una martire.


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Bene, MISS aveva ragione... Sms una cazzata?...
> Evenuatli mie rispote:
> - "in che senso?" di attesa
> - "anche io molto pensieroso, cosa vuoi fare?" La metto però alle strette
> - "Pensierosa sul da farsi o su cosa provi per me?" subito al sodo...


nessuna delle 3!

allora: "pensieroso anche io...ci prendiamo un caffè più tardi?" (una cosa del genere)

uffiiiiiiiiiii io te l'avevo detto di chiamare però!


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Aspetta aspetta.
> 
> Di dirle se vi vedete per parlare non te la senti?


Me la sento si ma se poi mi trovo lei che mi dice che è finita non sono pronto per sopportarlo penso... Come probabilmente lo sarebbe lei se glielo dicessi io...


----------



## Papero (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Bene, MISS aveva ragione... Sms una cazzata?...
> Evenuatli mie rispote:
> - "in che senso?" di attesa
> - "anche io molto pensieroso, cosa vuoi fare?" La metto però alle strette
> - "Pensierosa sul da farsi o su cosa provi per me?" subito al sodo...


chiamala!


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> mò no nesageriamo.
> 
> Non è certamente una martire.



Essere messe alla porta della propria casa su due piedi non e' carino


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> chiamala!


Bravo. Dimentica gli sms.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> nessuna delle 3!
> 
> allora: "pensieroso anche io...ci prendiamo un caffè più tardi?" (una cosa del genere)
> 
> uffiiiiiiiiiii io te l'avevo detto di chiamare però!


Ascolterò la mia amica Simy... Si si...
Dajeee... Che altrimenti qui oltre alle rose mi muoiono pure le campanule...


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> mò no nesageriamo.
> 
> Non è certamente una martire.


:up:


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ascolterò la mia amica Simy... Si si...
> Dajeee... Che altrimenti qui oltre alle rose mi muoiono pure le campanule...


 ok...questo è l'ultimo sms però! dopodichè la chiami!!!!!!


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Essere messe alla porta della propria casa su due piedi non e' carino



Nemmeno darla a un altro che non sia il tuo uomo. :incazzato:


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Essere messe alla porta della propria casa su due piedi non e' carino


 nemmeno tradire il proprio compagno però!


----------



## Papero (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Essere messe alla porta della propria casa su due piedi non e' carino


E' quello che cercavo di fargli capire io... Poi è partita quella menata della cattiveria e altre stronzate simili... Non sarà il mio avatar che lo inquieta?


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Nemmeno darla a un altro che non sia il tuo uomo. :incazzato:



Assolutamente si.


Ha fatto una cazzata.


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> nemmeno tradire il proprio compagno però!


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...questo è l'ultimo sms però! dopodichè la chiami!!!!!!


Ecco la mia risposta:
"Anch'io pensieroso... Vale la pena di parlarne un po', che ne dici?"


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ecco la mia risposta:
> "Anch'io pensieroso... Vale la pena di parlarne un po', che ne dici?"


 :up::up::up::up::up::uperfetto!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> E' quello che cercavo di fargli capire io... Poi è partita quella menata della cattiveria e altre stronzate simili... Non sarà il mio avatar che lo inquieta?




E' stato troppo precipitoso  percio' io ho scritto: _Furia francese e ritirata spagnola  ... comunque io con te mi sono scusata_ :diffi: le hai accettate?


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ecco la mia risposta:
> "Anch'io pensieroso... Vale la pena di parlarne un po', che ne dici?"


E dai Roger, mi stai giocando di rimessa, tutti dietro la linea della palla sulla trequarti in difesa, e palla a noi, lancio lungo a cercare di scavalcare il centrocampo. No no. Manco Ranieri gaurda. Qui la squadra bisogna schierarla alta, pressing a tutto campo, i terzini che spingono sulla fascia e che si sovrappongono, e sui calci'dangolo, anche il portiere a saltare in area.....

Lascia perde stò cacchio di telefono, monta in macchina e vai da lei........


----------



## Papero (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' stato troppo precipitoso  percio' io ho scritto: _Furia francese e ritirata spagnola  ... comunque io con te mi sono scusata_ :diffi: le hai accettate?


ma certo! Lascia l'ascia e accetta l'accetta!! :up:


----------



## kay76 (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E dai Roger, mi stai giocando di rimessa, tutti dietro la linea della palla sulla trequarti in difesa, e palla a noi, lancio lungo a cercare di scavalcare il centrocampo. No no. Manco Ranieri gaurda. Qui la squadra bisogna schierarla alta, pressing a tutto campo, i terzini che spingono sulla fascia e che si sovrappongono, e sui calci'dangolo, anche il portiere a saltare in area.....
> 
> *Lascia perde stò cacchio di telefono, monta in macchina e vai da lei........*


Non capisco niente di calcio ma...approvo il grassetto.


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E dai Roger, mi stai giocando di rimessa, tutti dietro la linea della palla sulla trequarti in difesa, e palla a noi, lancio lungo a cercare di scavalcare il centrocampo. No no. Manco Ranieri gaurda. Qui la squadra bisogna schierarla alta, pressing a tutto campo, i terzini che spingono sulla fascia e che si sovrappongono, e sui calci'dangolo, anche il portiere a saltare in area.....
> 
> *Lascia perde stò cacchio di telefono, monta in macchina e vai da lei........*



... e cosa gli avevo detto/scritto io  *"L'effetto sorpresa"*


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::uperfetto!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Stand by...
Penso che vada in porto un incontro...
Sarà una bella sbrodolata, io le tenderò la mano, se lei vorrà. Siamo sposati, sempre se lo vorrà tornerà a casa, c'è stato troppo per gettare tutto nel cesso. Spero mi ami ancora e mi dica chiaro che è stata una cazzata e che l'altro non conta assolutamente nulla...
Simyyyy...


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E dai Roger, mi stai giocando di rimessa, tutti dietro la linea della palla sulla trequarti in difesa, e palla a noi, lancio lungo a cercare di scavalcare il centrocampo. No no. Manco Ranieri gaurda. Qui la squadra bisogna schierarla alta, pressing a tutto campo, i terzini che spingono sulla fascia e che si sovrappongono, e sui calci'dangolo, anche il portiere a saltare in area.....
> 
> Lascia perde stò cacchio di telefono, monta in macchina e vai da lei........


Sono un pallavolista - tennista...
Però approvo la linea del tecnico!!!
Da questa serà modulo fantasia...


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Stand by...
> Penso che vada in porto un incontro...
> Sarà una bella sbrodolata, io le tenderò la mano, se lei vorrà. Siamo sposati, sempre se lo vorrà tornerà a casa, c'è stato troppo per gettare tutto nel cesso. Spero mi ami ancora e mi dica chiaro che è stata una cazzata e che l'altro non conta assolutamente nulla...
> Simyyyy...


 Dai su! ho tutte le dita incrociate! 
vedrai che andrà tutto bene!


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Dai su! ho tutte le dita incrociate!
> vedrai che andrà tutto bene!


Risposta di cacca:
" Sabato o domenica vado da mia sorella (che abita vicino a me-noi), quando sono li ti chiamo. Ok?"
E cos'ho scritto in fronte cretino a tua disposizione? No, proprio no, non ci sto!!!
Vedi? Quando dicevo che doveva essere lei a fare il primo passo!!!
Lei non è ancora sicura di ciò che vuole e prende tempo! A me non sta bene, una delusione l'ho già subita e sarà dura superarla, ora capire che c'è anche del sentimento con quell'altro e vedere relegare in un angolo una storia di una vita mi uccide...

Simy, l'ultimo e sarà l'ultimo:
" No, domani o domenica no, subito questa sera..."


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Risposta di cacca:
> " Sabato o domenica vado da mia sorella (che abita vicino a me-noi), quando sono li ti chiamo. Ok?"
> E cos'ho scritto in fronte cretino a tua disposizione? No, proprio no, non ci sto!!!
> Vedi? Quando dicevo che doveva essere lei a fare il primo passo!!!
> ...


 non le rispondere...prendi la macchina e vai da lei! affrontala tu!


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Risposta di cacca:
> " Sabato o domenica vado da mia sorella (che abita vicino a me-noi), quando sono li ti chiamo. Ok?"
> E cos'ho scritto in fronte cretino a tua disposizione? No, proprio no, non ci sto!!!
> Vedi? Quando dicevo che doveva essere lei a fare il primo passo!!!
> ...



Ah, ma c'hai la capoccia tosta ... affrontala dal vivo, vai a prenderla al lavoro. :incazzato:solo cosi ti toglierai tutti i dubbi  :mrgreen:.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Risposta di cacca:
> " Sabato o domenica vado da mia sorella (che abita vicino a me-noi), quando sono li ti chiamo. Ok?"
> E cos'ho scritto in fronte cretino a tua disposizione? No, proprio no, non ci sto!!!
> Vedi? Quando dicevo che doveva essere lei a fare il primo passo!!!
> ...


Scusa non sono ancora intervenuta ma ti direi ti calmarti un attimo.
Io leggerei quel sms in un altro modo. 
Sabato è domani. Può anche aver pensato che non sei ai suoi comodi e che domani sarebbe andato bene. non lo so io ci leggo della timida titubanza.....A pelle ovviamente non conoscendola mi da questa sensazione.
Io al suo posto avrei paura di urtarti ulteriormente......


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non le rispondere...*prendi la macchina e vai da lei! *affrontala tu!



Avevo ragione io (insieme a Tuba) eh?


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Risposta di cacca:
> " Sabato o domenica vado da mia sorella (che abita vicino a me-noi), quando sono li ti chiamo. Ok?"
> E cos'ho scritto in fronte cretino a tua disposizione? No, proprio no, non ci sto!!!
> Vedi? Quando dicevo che doveva essere lei a fare il primo passo!!!
> ...



Pure mia moglie per qualche giorno, nonostante piangessi giorno e notte sul divano, andò avanti a sentirlo per qualche giorno.... credo sia normale, non è che lei possa resettare il cervello immediatamente.

Lasciala nel suo brodo ora. Forse il silenzio è la tua unica vera arma.

Falle capire che ci sei se vuole, ma anche che è libera di fare ciò che le pare.

Però mi rendo conto che le parole in questo momento.... sono parole appunto! 

Hai tutta la mia comprensione, leggere storie come la tua  mi fa tornare in depressione! :unhappy:


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ah, ma c'hai la capoccia tosta ... affrontala dal vivo, vai a prenderla al lavoro. :incazzato:solo cosi ti toglierai tutti i dubbi  :mrgreen:.





Simy ha detto:


> non le rispondere...prendi la macchina e vai da lei! affrontala tu!


Ok, non arrivo però in tempo per quando esce quindi devo avvisarla, sta da una sua collega che non so dove abita.
Inoltre vederla magari uscire dal lavoro con quell'altro è meglio evitare, magari ne vien fuori una rissa furibonda...
Cosa anche gradita ma poco matura...


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure mia moglie per qualche giorno, nonostante piangessi giorno e notte sul divano, andò avanti a sentirlo per qualche giorno.... credo sia normale, non è che lei possa resettare il cervello immediatamente.
> 
> Lasciala nel suo brodo ora. Forse il silenzio è la tua unica vera arma.
> 
> ...


No Kid, ho già la mia... Almeno tu, niente deprex!!!


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa non sono ancora intervenuta ma ti direi ti calmarti un attimo.
> *Io leggerei quel sms in un altro modo. *
> *Sabato è domani. Può anche aver pensato che non sei ai suoi comodi e che domani sarebbe andato bene*. non lo so io ci leggo della timida titubanza.....A pelle ovviamente non conoscendola mi da questa sensazione.
> Io al suo posto avrei paura di urtarti ulteriormente......


 io no....anche perchè è stato lui a chiederle di parlare...la titubanza poteva esserci nel caso in cui fosse stata lei a cercare lui...


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ok, non arrivo però in tempo per quando esce quindi devo avvisarla, sta da una sua collega che non so dove abita.
> Inoltre vederla magari uscire dal lavoro con quell'altro è meglio evitare, magari ne vien fuori una rissa furibonda...
> Cosa anche gradita ma poco matura...



Roger mi dispiace  non sei portato per difendere il tuo amore, matrimonio  ... chi non risica non rosica  .


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ok, non arrivo però in tempo per quando esce quindi devo avvisarla, sta da una sua collega che non so dove abita.
> Inoltre vederla magari uscire dal lavoro con quell'altro è meglio evitare, magari ne vien fuori una rissa furibonda...
> Cosa anche gradita ma poco matura...


 no non devi avvisarla....dovevi farti trovare li e basta.. a questo punto non le rispondere......


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa non sono ancora intervenuta ma ti direi ti calmarti un attimo.
> Io leggerei quel sms in un altro modo.
> Sabato è domani. Può anche aver pensato che non sei ai suoi comodi e che domani sarebbe andato bene. non lo so io ci leggo della timida titubanza.....A pelle ovviamente non conoscendola mi da questa sensazione.
> Io al suo posto avrei paura di urtarti ulteriormente......


Beh, mi scrive sabato o domenica... A suo piacimento...
Timida titubanza??? Io non la vedo...


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non le rispondere...prendi la macchina e vai da lei! affrontala tu!


Copiona. :mrgreen:

Scherzi a parte.

Roger, qui un pò l'abbiamo buttata sullo scherzo dimenticandoci che la situazione effettivamente non deve essere delle più belle per te. Non voglio dirti cosa devi fare tu. Ti dirò cosa farei io. La raggiungerei, la inchioderei su una sedia e parliamo: magari parliamo del tempo, magari parliamo delle cose più stupide del mondo. Ma qui urge al più presto ristabilire un contatto. Non dovete parlare per forza del fattaccio, per quello ci sarà tempo e modo, anzi io non accennerei affatto alla cosa. Adesso è importante ristabilire il contatto. Anche per 5 minuti. Anche 2. Anche un semplice minuto. Poi come arrivi, eventualmente se è il caso, te ne rivai ma in questo momento per me è fondamentale che tu non sia nella sua testa l'entità astratta che rispnde al nome di: "Suo Marito". Falle sentire il tuo odore........................e prega che non sia raffreddata.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Roger mi dispiace  non sei portato per difendere il tuo amore, matrimonio  ... chi non risica non rosica  .


Ah ah ah...
Beh, se la difesa del mio matrimonio significa fare lo zerbino hai sbagliato persona!
Non mi conosci... Comunque Vedremo!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Beh, mi scrive sabato o domenica... A suo piacimento...
> Timida titubanza??? Io non la vedo...


Non lo so. Io non so a che distanza state attualmente. Forse le avrebbe fatto piacere chiederti di raggiungerla ma le sembrava eccessivo chiedertelo. Sa di essere dalla parte del torto e può aver paura di sbagliare ancora.
Ok ammetto mi sto immedesimando e probabilmente sbaglio tutto..
Potrebbe non aver capito che quel "parliamone" voleva dire "anche subito.."


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no non devi avvisarla....dovevi farti trovare li e basta.. a questo punto non le rispondere......


Simy, prendo posizione così e chiudo:
"Prendi tempo? Io ti tendo la mano, tu se vuoi prendila. Fa la tua scelta!"


----------



## Sabina (1 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo so. Io non so a che distanza state attualmente. Forse le avrebbe fatto piacere chiederti di raggiungerla ma le sembrava eccessivo chiedertelo. Sa di essere dalla parte del torto e può aver paura di sbagliare ancora.
> Ok ammetto mi sto immedesimando e probabilmente sbaglio tutto..
> Potrebbe non aver capito che quel "parliamone" voleva dire "anche subito.."


Ma mi chiedo, ormai cosa cambi tra oggi, domani o dopodomani. Hanno aperto una crisi, e questa ha bisogno di tempo per far emergere i bisogni, i sentimenti, le mancanze. Se c'è ancora amore, c'è oggi, domani, fra un mese e fra un anno.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Simy, prendo posizione così e chiudo:
> "Prendi tempo? Io ti tendo la mano, tu se vuoi prendila. Fa la tua scelta!"


E basta con questi sms.......mo te lo butto quel telefonino.....:incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Simy, prendo posizione così e chiudo:
> "Prendi tempo? Io ti tendo la mano, tu se vuoi prendila. Fa la tua scelta!"


Freddino....


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E basta con questi sms.......mo te lo butto quel telefonino.....:incazzato:


Mi sa che hai ragione.....
Lasciano troppo spazio a diverse interpretazioni....


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Freddino....


Freddino?
Beh, sono il quello che ha subito il torto...
Lei non è stata più freddina di me nell'accoltellarmi alle spalle???


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ah ah ah...
> Beh, se la difesa del mio matrimonio significa *fare lo zerbino* hai sbagliato persona!
> Non mi conosci... Comunque Vedremo!


Ma che cazzarola dici ... io ti invitavo a fare il guerriero, prendere la situazione di petto ... poi fai tu :ciao: :ciao:


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Simy, prendo posizione così e chiudo:
> "Prendi tempo? Io ti tendo la mano, tu se vuoi prendila. Fa la tua scelta!"


 io non lo manderei un messaggio del genere....


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Freddino?
> Beh, sono il quello che ha subito il torto...
> Lei non è stata più freddina di me nell'accoltellarmi alle spalle???


E' ben chiaro a tutti chi sta dalla parte del torto.
Se vuoi avvicinarti forse dovrebbe sentire la tua disponibilità a farlo..Ti ripeto in qualche modo sto dall'altra parte e la vergogna e il timore di fare o dire la cosa sbagliata credo mi ghiaccerebbe.
Era il consiglio che mi sentivo di darti...


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' ben chiaro a tutti chi sta dalla parte del torto.
> Se vuoi avvicinarti forse dovrebbe sentirla la tua disponibilità a farlo..Ti ripeto in qualche modo sto dall'altra parte e la vergogna e il timore di fare o dire la cosa sbagliata credo mi ghiaccerebbe.
> Era il consiglio che mi sentivo di darti...


 lui la disponibilità però gliela sta dando....forse è stata lei quella un po freddina con la risposta....forse....


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

FORTUNATAMENTE  oggi non c'e' Daniele :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> lui la disponibilità però gliela sta dando....forse è stata lei quella un po freddina con la risposta....forse....


:up:  :up:

sienne


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> FORTUNATAMENTE  oggi non c'e' Daniele :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen:


 vero...sennò l'sms glielo suggeriva lui!:rotfl:


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma che cazzarola dici ... io ti invitavo a fare il guerriero, prendere la situazione di petto ... poi fai tu :ciao: :ciao:


Guerriero?
Lo sarò se tutto meriterà di lottare, se noterò in lei un minimo amore per farlo! Allora si, lotterò, eccome se lotterò! 
Altrimenti lotterò per altri obiettivi, ma sempre lotterò, ogni giorno è una lotta...


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> lui la disponibilità però gliela sta dando....forse è stata lei quella un po freddina con la risposta*....forse....*



Forse perche' lo teme


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Forse perche' lo teme


 forse....


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Guerriero?
> Lo sarò se tutto meriterà di lottare, se noterò in lei un minimo amore per farlo! Allora si, lotterò, eccome se lotterò!
> Altrimenti lotterò per altri obiettivi, ma sempre lotterò, ogni giorno è una lotta...



Mah! ... ognuno ha le sue strategie


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> vero...sennò l'sms glielo suggeriva lui!:rotfl:



Figurati! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2011)

Adesso comincio a fare fumo dal naso come i tori. :incazzato::incazzato:

Ma si può davvero gestire una situazione del genere con degli sms ? Con delle parole scritte su un display ? Senza l'intonazione della voce ? Senza gli sguardi ? Senza la presenza fisica ? Roger, hemm, non vorrei rigirare il coltello nella piaga, ma lei ha letto quell'SMS al lavoro, lavoro, collega......Si è accesa la lampadina ???? Lui, mentre lei leggeva l'sms, era una presenza fisica, tu delle semplici parole su un display. 

Ripeto, adesso non è il momento delle scenate, dei discorsi, dei chiarimenti, o del 'zzo ne so io cosa.....adesso è il momento per te di farle sentire, e per lei di sentire....IL TUO ODORE.....Hai capito bene ? L'odore.....la presenza fisica.....anche solo per il tempo di un semplice caffè....anche solo per il tempo di una semplice sigaretta...guarda che io invece il ci vediamo sabato o domenica li ho avvertiti come un bel campanello d'allarme.


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2011)

ti quoto tuba ... 

a me quella risposta non è piaciuta molto ... 

va da lei ... ora ... 

sienne


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Adesso comincio a fare fumo dal naso come i tori. :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Ma si può davvero gestire una situazione del genere con degli sms ? Con delle parole scritte su un display ? Senza l'intonazione della voce ? Senza gli sguardi ? Senza la presenza fisica ? Roger, hemm, non vorrei rigirare il coltello nella piaga, ma lei ha letto quell'SMS al lavoro, lavoro, collega......Si è accesa la lampadina ???? Lui, mentre lei leggeva l'sms, era una presenza fisica, tu delle semplici parole su un display.
> 
> Ripeto, adesso non è il momento delle scenate, dei discorsi, dei chiarimenti, o del 'zzo ne so io cosa.....adesso è il momento per te di farle sentire, e per lei di sentire....IL TUO ODORE.....Hai capito bene ? L'odore.....la presenza fisica.....anche solo per il tempo di un semplice caffè....anche solo per il tempo di una semplice sigaretta...guarda che io invece il ci vediamo sabato o domenica li ho avvertiti come un bel campanello d'allarme.



Tuba  Roger (secondo me) e' un "indeciso" di natura


----------



## tradito77 (1 Luglio 2011)

Ciao.
Ho letto con passione ed emozione la tua storia! 
La mia esperienza è simile alla tua, quindi capisco benissimo cosa provi...
Anch'io quando ho scoperto non sapevo dove sbattere la testa. Ho girato a piedi per 2 ore, pensando a tutte le possibilità, dal cacciarla di casa al suicidio, ma alla fine ho capito che 15 anni di vita insieme non si potevano buttare così, quindi l'ho affrontata e le ho detto chiaramente tutto quello che pensavo, ma alla base di tutto io l'amavo e non avevo mai smesso di amarla, quindi siamo andati avanti e oggi dopo quasi 3 anni siamo qui. E' vero quello che ti dicono, non sarà più come prima e certi "fantasmi" non ti lasceranno tanto facilmente, ma se decidete di andare avanti, si può fare! L'importante è parlare chiaramente, tirare fuori tutto, e se lei si dimostrerà subito pentita pronta a ripartire con te, buttati!
In bocca al lupo e a presto.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> FORTUNATAMENTE  oggi non c'e' Daniele :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen:


E' la seconda volta che mi leggi nel pensiero


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tuba  Roger (secondo me) e' un "indeciso" di natura


Attenti tutti a giudicare...
Le persone (e siamo qui per questo) non le si conoscono mai fino in fondo!!!


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' la seconda volta che mi leggi nel pensiero



Te la immagini la scena? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Attenti tutti a giudicare...
> Le persone (e siamo qui per questo) *non **le si conoscono mai fino in fondo!!!*



Io questo l'ho capito dopo 20anni di matrimonio ... che bella scoperta che fu :incazzato:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger, forse l'hai scritto e mi è scappato......il balordo, vale a dire il collega, è single o sposato ?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è un medico in sala?
> roger mi è svenuto ed ha battuto pesantemente la capoccia.
> praticamente ora ragiona come lothar:mrgreen:


 
Ma farebbe benissimo.....tu denigri tanto,senza sapere un bel niente.
E mi viene tanto da ridere leggendoti......


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger quanti anni hai tu e quanti tua moglie?


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Roger quanti anni hai tu e quanti tua moglie?



32...lui.


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Adesso comincio a fare fumo dal naso come i tori. :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Ma si può davvero gestire una situazione del genere con degli sms ? Con delle parole scritte su un display ? Senza l'intonazione della voce ? Senza gli sguardi ? Senza la presenza fisica ? Roger, hemm, non vorrei rigirare il coltello nella piaga, ma lei ha letto quell'SMS al lavoro, lavoro, collega......Si è accesa la lampadina ???? Lui, mentre lei leggeva l'sms, era una presenza fisica, tu delle semplici parole su un display.
> 
> Ripeto, adesso non è il momento delle scenate, dei discorsi, dei chiarimenti, o del 'zzo ne so io cosa.....adesso è il momento per te di farle sentire, e per lei di sentire....IL TUO ODORE.....Hai capito bene ? L'odore.....la presenza fisica.....anche solo per il tempo di un semplice caffè....anche solo per il tempo di una semplice sigaretta...guarda che io invece il *ci vediamo sabato o domenica li ho avvertiti come un bel campanello d'allarme*.


 anche io-..... e questa risposta non mi ha dato delle belle sensazioni....


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> 32...lui.


OK.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Porca trota...:mrgreen:
> 
> te facevo signorina...
> 
> ...





Tubarao ha detto:


> Me too....


deja vu

mi sa che è già successo proprio con erab

ha un nick promiscuo :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> anche io-..... e questa risposta non mi ha dato delle belle sensazioni....


Per me Roger stà giocando ad un gioco pericolosissimo ed ancora non se  ne è accorto. Mentre legge questo post, se lo legge, gli consiglierei di fare tutti  gli scongiuri del caso (la grattata alle OO vale solo se fatta a pelle,  attraverso i pantaloni non vale).

Roger, io ti elenco i pezzi del puzzle, vedi tu come metterli insieme:

1 - Moglie ti tradisce con collega
2 - Tu cacci moglie fuori di casa
3 - Tu adesso non sai dove moglie dorme, voci ti dicono da UNA collega
4 - Collega amante, se single, sicuramente ha tanto spazio a casa
5- Tu chiedi moglie di vedervi e lei ti dice praticamente non oggi ma domani.

Hmm! Roger, lascia perdere quest cavoli di sms, leggi bene cosa ti dicevo riguardo alla faccenda dell'odore, e, per come sono fatto io, su questi tre giorni....io non chiederei niente...come se fossero stati cancellati dal calendario. Vai da lei e ripenditela.


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma farebbe benissimo.....tu denigri tanto,senza sapere un bel niente.
> E mi viene tanto da ridere leggendoti......


 e non sei contento?landesina:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Sms inviato con successo...
> Oddio, avrò scritto giusto il numero???
> E se non avesse con se il telefono???
> E se, e se, e se...
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


al post precedente non sono intervenuta
perchè il mio approccio tendeva a dissuaderti
ma alla fine sei tu che devi agire come ti senti

ricordati che tutti i tuoi dubbi e timaori sono normali
e possono spingere anche te a fraintendere qualunque elemento


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me Roger stà giocando ad un gioco pericolosissimo ed ancora non se  ne è accorto. Mentre legge questo post, se lo legge, gli consiglierei di fare tutti  gli scongiuri del caso (la grattata alle OO vale solo se fatta a pelle,  attraverso i pantaloni non vale).
> 
> Roger, io ti elenco i pezzi del puzzle, vedi tu come metterli insieme:
> 
> ...




Ben-e-detto! :up:​


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me Roger stà giocando ad un gioco pericolosissimo ed ancora non se ne è accorto. Mentre legge questo post, se lo legge, gli consiglierei di fare tutti gli scongiuri del caso (la grattata alle OO vale solo se fatta a pelle, attraverso i pantaloni non vale).
> 
> Roger, io ti elenco i pezzi del puzzle, vedi tu come metterli insieme:
> 
> ...


 mi puzza sta risposta...mi puzza una cifra! anzi forse essedo donna l'ho interpetato in maniera molto peggiore....


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e non sei contento?landesina:


in questo momento per una serie di ..eventi sono strafelice


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me Roger stà giocando ad un gioco pericolosissimo ed ancora non se ne è accorto. Mentre legge questo post, se lo legge, gli consiglierei di fare tutti gli scongiuri del caso (la grattata alle OO vale solo se fatta a pelle, attraverso i pantaloni non vale).
> 
> Roger, io ti elenco i pezzi del puzzle, vedi tu come metterli insieme:
> 
> ...


Tubarao mi hai preceduto...spiace ma e'ovvio che sia cosi',lei avrebbe dovuto dire''mi vuoi vedere??vengo di corsa amore..grazie'' invece........
oggi no...ahahhahahha chiaro come il sole.
Certo ha sbagliato tutto.....avrebbe dovuto rispondere''domani???addio zoccola.....''


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> nessuna delle 3!
> 
> allora: "pensieroso anche io...*ci prendiamo un caffè più tardi*?" (una cosa del genere)
> 
> uffiiiiiiiiiii io te l'avevo detto di chiamare però!


sostituirei il grassetto con qualcosa di più possibilista e meno immediato


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ecco la mia risposta:
> "Anch'io pensieroso... Vale la pena di parlarne un po', che ne dici?"


:up:


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tubarao mi hai preceduto...spiace ma e'ovvio che sia cosi',lei avrebbe dovuto dire''mi vuoi vedere??vengo di corsa amore..grazie'' invece........
> oggi no...ahahhahahha chiaro come il sole.
> Certo ha sbagliato tutto.....avrebbe dovuto rispondere''domani???addio zoccola.....''


 per cortesia modera i termini....non mi sembra corretto il modo in cui definisci una persona che non conosci...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Se le cose stanno come dici ti, secondo lei vuole farsi riprendere? Proprio ora???


 
ciao Saby,,cambiato nick vedo.....si l'unica cosa che non concordo con Tuba e'proprio quella....lei con il cavolo che vuole tornare a casa...non ora....quando l'amante si stufera'di averla intorno come una moglie normale...valigie e ritorno dal maritino


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E dai Roger, mi stai giocando di rimessa, tutti dietro la linea della palla sulla trequarti in difesa, e palla a noi, lancio lungo a cercare di scavalcare il centrocampo. No no. Manco Ranieri gaurda. Qui la squadra bisogna schierarla alta, pressing a tutto campo, i terzini che spingono sulla fascia e che si sovrappongono, e sui calci'dangolo, anche il portiere a saltare in area.....
> 
> *Lascia perde stò cacchio di telefono, monta in macchina e vai da lei*........


questo approccio mi piace 

ma deve sentirsela


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> per cortesia modera i termini....non mi sembra corretto il modo in cui definisci una persona che non conosci...


Papero,Conte,Kid,Tuba,Daniele.....voi come la chiamereste...pia donna....?????????


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Risposta di cacca:
> " Sabato o domenica vado da mia sorella (che abita vicino a me-noi), quando sono li ti chiamo. Ok?"
> E cos'ho scritto in fronte cretino a tua disposizione? No, proprio no, non ci sto!!!
> Vedi? Quando dicevo che doveva essere lei a fare il primo passo!!!
> ...


calma

non ti ha detto tra un mese

domani o dopodomani

non farti prendere dalla furia

se mai butta un occhio ai tempi di risposta

spesso un fatto vale più di tante parole


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Papero,Conte,Kid,Tuba,Daniele.....voi come la chiamereste...pia donna....?????????


vabbè lasciamo perdere....in ogni caso a me danno fastidio questi epiteti dati a titolo gratuito...quanto ci vuole poco a dare della zoccola ad una donna...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Papero,Conte,Kid,Tuba,Daniele.....voi come la chiamereste...pia donna....?????????


E tu come ti definisci? Sono mesi che te lo chiediamo? Porca vacca ma ci arrivi che quella lì potrebbe essere una di quelle che vengono a letto con te?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> calma
> 
> non ti ha detto tra un mese
> 
> ...


Sono contenta di non essere l'unica a non aver giudicato catastrofica la risposta.....


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *E tu come ti definisci*? Sono mesi che te lo chiediamo? Porca vacca ma ci arrivi che quella lì potrebbe essere una di quelle che vengono a letto con te?


 brava m'hai preceduto...e che cazzo....io non mi sono mai permessa di dare della zoccola nemmeno all'amante del mio ex.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè lasciamo perdere....in ogni caso a me danno fastidio questi epiteti dati a titolo gratuito...quanto ci vuole poco a dare della zoccola ad una donna...


STRAQUOTONE!!!Prima o poi capirà? Mah.......Che palle!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> brava m'hai preceduto...e che cazzo....io non mi sono mai permessa di dare della zoccola nemmeno all'amante del mio ex.


:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo so. Io non so a che distanza state attualmente. Forse le avrebbe fatto piacere chiederti di raggiungerla ma le sembrava eccessivo chiedertelo. Sa di essere dalla parte del torto e può aver paura di sbagliare ancora.
> Ok ammetto mi sto immedesimando e probabilmente sbaglio tutto..
> Potrebbe non aver capito che quel "parliamone" voleva dire "anche subito.."


io ti quoto

non aveva scritto "parliamone"
ma "Vale la pena di parlarne un po', che ne dici?"  
che è anche meno


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Simy, prendo posizione così e chiudo:
> "Prendi tempo? Io ti tendo la mano, tu se vuoi prendila. Fa la tua scelta!"


nooooo


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Se le cose stanno come dici ti, secondo lei vuole farsi riprendere? Proprio ora???


Quando contribuisco a thread come questo di Roger, cerco sempre di farlo rispondendo alla domanda: "Cosa farei io" (Forse dovrei mettermelo in firma :mrgreen: ecco, una risposta come quella ricevuta da Roger mi aprirebbe quello scenario (ipotetico ? fantascientifico ? schizofrenico ? bhò ......). Sempre io, dopo la lettura di quell'sms monterei in macchina e l'andrei ad aspettare sotto il suo ufficio, armato del migliore dei miei sorrisi, la porterei in un bar, ci prenderei un caffè o un bicchiere di vino, e le parlerei del tempo, del traffico, di questo o quello, le darei poi un bacetto sulla guancia o comunque le darei uno di quesi gest d'affetto quotidiani che qualunque coppia ha e ritorenerei a casa. Se lei non capisce che questa mia cosa vuol dire: _Torna! per litigare, ammazzarci, scornarci c'è sempre tempo, adesso è tempo di tornare a respirarci..._allora è tonta....o peggio.
In certe situazioni l'unica cosa che rimane ad uomo, è quella di fare il cavernicolo....questo intendevo con la cosa dell'odore. Poi, se lei non dovesse tornare, mi piangerei l'anima da solo. Ma almeno saprei di che morte sono morto.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che hai ragione.....
> Lasciano troppo spazio a diverse interpretazioni....


io ve l'avevo detto


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' ben chiaro a tutti chi sta dalla parte del torto.
> Se vuoi avvicinarti forse dovrebbe sentirla la tua disponibilità a farlo..Ti ripeto in qualche modo sto dall'altra parte e la vergogna e il timore di fare o dire la cosa sbagliata credo mi ghiaccerebbe.
> Era il consiglio che mi sentivo di darti...


:up:

mò vedo se posso approvarti ma mi sa di no


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando contribuisco a thread come questo di Roger, cerco sempre di farlo rispondendo alla domanda: "Cosa farei io" (Forse dovrei mettermelo in firma :mrgreen: ecco, una risposta come quella ricevuta da Roger mi aprirebbe quello scenario (ipotetico ? fantascientifico ? schizofrenico ? bhò ......). Sempre io, dopo la lettura di quell'sms monterei in macchina e l'andrei ad aspettare sotto il suo ufficio, armato del migliore dei miei sorrisi, la porterei in un bar, ci prenderei un caffè o un bicchiere di vino, e le parlerei del tempo, del traffico, di questo o quello, le darei poi un bacetto sulla guancia o comunque le darei uno di quesi gest d'affetto quotidiani che qualunque coppia ha e ritorenerei a casa. Se lei non capisce che questa mia cosa vuol dire: _Torna! per litigare, ammazzarci, scornarci c'è sempre tempo, adesso è tempo di tornare a respirarci..._allora è tonta....o peggio.
> In certe situazioni l'unica cosa che rimane ad uomo, è quella di fare il cavernicolo....questo intendevo con la cosa dell'odore. Poi, se lei non dovesse tornare, mi piangerei l'anima da solo. Ma almeno saprei di che morte sono morto.


se ho percepito un minimo il carattere di roger 
lei potrebbe avere una paura fottuta

poi
quello che meno mi è piaciuto del sms è "sabato *o* domenica"
che sa di "non c'è fretta"

ma che magari per lei era un modo di dire "decidi tu quando"
e, sempre magari, lei sperava che lui rispondesse "e se fosse adesso?"


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tu come ti definisci? Sono mesi che te lo chiediamo? Porca vacca ma ci arrivi che quella lì potrebbe essere una di quelle che vengono a letto con te?


 
una camomilla Farfalla???facciamo finta che sia l'umidita'...

a parte che io al momento non frequento donne sposate,e quelle viste in passato non le ho mai definite Santa Maria Goretti.....erano tali e quali la moglie del tipo....incidente chiuso Farfalla tu non sei una maestra..e anche se non mi approvi,mi capisci.


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se ho percepito un minimo il carattere di roger
> lei potrebbe avere una paura fottuta
> 
> poi
> ...


 tutto può essere,...ma non lo so..la mia sensazione su quell'sms è stata negativa...poteva anche essere..."vuoi parlare...decido io quando!"
scusa secondo te lei di cosa dovrebbe avere paura?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando contribuisco a thread come questo di Roger, cerco sempre di farlo rispondendo alla domanda: "Cosa farei io" (Forse dovrei mettermelo in firma :mrgreen: ecco, una risposta come quella ricevuta da Roger mi aprirebbe quello scenario (ipotetico ? fantascientifico ? schizofrenico ? bhò ......). Sempre io, dopo la lettura di quell'sms monterei in macchina e l'andrei ad aspettare sotto il suo ufficio, armato del migliore dei miei sorrisi, la porterei in un bar, ci prenderei un caffè o un bicchiere di vino, e le parlerei del tempo, del traffico, di questo o quello, le darei poi un bacetto sulla guancia o comunque le darei uno di quesi gest d'affetto quotidiani che qualunque coppia ha e ritorenerei a casa. Se lei non capisce che questa mia cosa vuol dire: _Torna! per litigare, ammazzarci, scornarci c'è sempre tempo, adesso è tempo di tornare a respirarci..._allora è tonta....o peggio.
> In certe situazioni l'unica cosa che rimane ad uomo, è quella di fare il cavernicolo....questo intendevo con la cosa dell'odore. Poi, se lei non dovesse tornare, mi piangerei l'anima da solo. Ma almeno saprei di che morte sono morto.


Mi è quasi scesa una lacrima..........
Non posso pigiarti ma lo farei 100 volte per questo post......


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè lasciamo perdere....in ogni caso a me danno fastidio questi epiteti dati a titolo gratuito...quanto ci vuole poco a dare della zoccola ad una donna...


 
sorry....se ti da'tanto fastidio non lo dico piu'.....pace?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> una camomilla Farfalla???facciamo finta che sia l'umidita'...
> 
> a parte che io al momento non frequento donne sposate,e quelle viste in passato non le ho mai definite Santa Maria Goretti.....erano tali e quali la moglie del tipo....incidente chiuso Farfalla tu non sei una maestra..e anche se non mi approvi,mi capisci.


Ti capisco?NOOOOOOOOO
E comuqnue tu non capisci me visto che non rispondi....
Lasciamo stare........
Ribadisco se fossi una donna che viene con me mi basterebbe sapere una cosa come questa per sparire nel nulla anche se mi apri la portiera, mi versi il vino, mi riempi di regali e sei l'uomo più galante sulla terra......


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> una camomilla Farfalla???facciamo finta che sia l'umidita'...
> 
> a parte che io al momento non frequento donne sposate,e quelle viste in passato non le ho mai definite Santa Maria Goretti.....erano tali e quali la moglie del tipo....incidente chiuso Farfalla tu non sei una maestra..e anche se non mi approvi,mi capisci.


 Veramente Farfalla ti chiedeva come TU DEFINISCI TE STESSO...visto che tradisci tua moglie in maniera costante....
quindi riformulo la domanda...UNA DONNA CHE TRADISCE E' UNA ZOCCOLA....TU COSA SEI???????


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Veramente Farfalla ti chiedeva come TU DEFINISCI TE STESSO...visto che tradisci tua moglie in maniera costante....
> quindi riformulo la domanda...UNA DONNA CHE TRADISCE E' UNA ZOCCOLA....TU COSA SEI???????


Un galantuomo
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un galantuomo
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti capisco?NOOOOOOOOO
> E comuqnue tu non capisci me visto che non rispondi....
> Lasciamo stare........
> Ribadisco se fossi una donna che viene con me mi basterebbe sapere una cosa come questa per sparire nel nulla anche se mi apri la portiera, mi versi il vino, mi riempi di regali e sei l'uomo più galante sulla terra......


 
gentile Farfallina...spiegani una cosa...se scrivo zoccola io cade il mondo,qui'l'hanno scritto anche altri,forse non oggi,e nessuno ha mosso ciglio..perche???

Io con le donne sono proprio cosi',hai fatto centro...dai Farfalla e'un termine poco bello lo so',,ma lo uso solo qua'sai....anzi l'usavo,se a te e Simy da'fastidio,lo elimino al volo.ok?? 

Buona serata,ciao...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> tutto può essere,...ma non lo so..la mia sensazione su quell'sms è stata negativa...poteva anche essere..."vuoi parlare...decido io quando!"
> scusa secondo te lei di cosa dovrebbe avere paura?


io penso che mio marito avesse mille paure all'idea di ricostruire

che io potessi volerlo solo per allontanarlo dall'altra e poi mollarlo
che lo volessi ma gli rendessi poi la vita impossibile
che in seguito non riuscissi davvero a perdonarlo
che potessi sbroccare e cominciare a tradirlo a mia volta

ecc. ecc.

di alcune ne abbiamo anche parlato

aggiungici che nei traditori di quel tipo  c'è un misto di confusione, delusione di sè stessi, esaltazione  ecc.

shakera tutto
e ottieni un gran casino


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


>


eh sì

l'ha detto lui

e anche un uomo di classe


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> gentile Farfallina...spiegani una cosa...se scrivo zoccola io cade il mondo,qui'l'hanno scritto anche altri,forse non oggi,e nessuno ha mosso ciglio..perche???
> 
> Io con le donne sono proprio cosi',hai fatto centro...dai Farfalla e'un termine poco bello lo so',,ma lo uso solo qua'sai....anzi l'usavo,se a te e Simy da'fastidio,*lo elimino al volo*.ok??
> 
> Buona serata,ciao...


l'avevi già detta 'sta cosa


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> gentile Farfallina...spiegani una cosa...se scrivo zoccola io cade il mondo,qui'l'hanno scritto anche altri,forse non oggi,e nessuno ha mosso ciglio..perche???
> 
> Io con le donne sono proprio cosi',hai fatto centro...dai Farfalla e'un termine poco bello lo so',,ma lo uso solo qua'sai....anzi l'usavo,se a te e Simy da'fastidio,lo elimino al volo.ok??
> 
> Buona serata,ciao...


Non lo devi eliminare per fare un favore a me o a Simy. Se non capisci questo stiamo discudendo di niente.
Buona serata


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> gentile Farfallina...spiegani una cosa...se scrivo zoccola io cade il mondo,qui'l'hanno scritto anche altri,forse non oggi,e nessuno ha mosso ciglio..perche???
> 
> Io con le donne sono proprio cosi',hai fatto centro...dai Farfalla e'un termine poco bello lo so',,ma lo uso solo qua'sai....anzi l'usavo,se a te e Simy da'fastidio,lo elimino al volo.ok??
> 
> Buona serata,ciao...


 a me da fastidio il giudizio che si da alle persone che non si conoscono uomini o donne che siano...
non ritengo giusto usare epiteti poco carini...noi non conosciamo la moglie di Roger...sicuramente non si è comportata bene....e ha le sue colpe ma credo che darle della zoccola sia estremamente esagerato e fuori luogo...
tutto qua.


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo devi eliminare per fare un favore a me o a Simy. Se non capisci questo stiamo discudendo di niente.
> Buona serata


 :up:


----------



## passante (1 Luglio 2011)

ciao mi spiace per quello che ti è successo. 

mi fa una strana impressione la tua storia, come se in realtà non ci fosse tutta questa sofferenza, dietro...
chissà perchè? 

ma non ha importanza l'impressione che fa a me. piuttosto noto questo:

non ti stai minimamente mettendo in discussione: non ti sei ancora chiesto: perchè è successo? ho sbagliato qualcosa? il che tra l'altro è inusuale perchè è una delle sofferenze più comuni.


e poi io non ho capito una cosa: aspettate un bambino? o ne avete perso uno nel corso di una gravidanza?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Veramente Farfalla ti chiedeva come TU DEFINISCI TE STESSO...visto che tradisci tua moglie in maniera costante....
> quindi riformulo la domanda...UNA DONNA CHE TRADISCE E' UNA ZOCCOLA....TU COSA SEI???????


 
Simy non voglio litigare con te,pero'mi stai facendo arrabbiare...sai benissimo che io non corro dietro a tutte,e sai altrettanto bene,come tutti credo il perche'.Quindi piano a dire che sono un''traditore costante''....cosa sono lo so..un diavolo bastardo e figlio di........contenta??


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy non voglio litigare con te,pero'mi stai facendo arrabbiare...sai benissimo che io non corro dietro a tutte,e sai altrettanto bene,come tutti credo il perche'.Quindi piano a dire che sono un''traditore costante''....cosa sono lo so..un diavolo bastardo e figlio di........contenta??


 era qui che volevo arrivare....non litigare! ma come vedi tu ti arrabbi se si usano con te determinati termini....questo era per farti capire che anche agli altri possono dare fastidio! tutto qui!
ora scappo a casa
ciao


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io ve l'avevo detto


E' che non t'ascoltano AmoreSuo........:incazzato:

Pure io li avevo messi in guardia......


----------



## aristocat (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Saby,,cambiato nick vedo.....si l'unica cosa che non concordo con Tuba e'proprio quella....lei con il cavolo che vuole tornare a casa...non ora....quando l'amante si stufera'di averla intorno come una moglie normale...valigie e ritorno dal maritino


mi sa che puoi avere ragione


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> mi sa che puoi avere ragione


 
stai rischiando tantissimo qui'non si puo'darmi ragione...e reato gravissimo....per principio ho torto...


----------



## aristocat (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> stai rischiando tantissimo qui'non si puo'darmi ragione...e reato gravissimo....per principio ho torto...


dai dai sorridi che è estate fuori c'è il sole... :sonar:
curiosità:  come mai hai cambiato "obiettivo"? perchè non più donne sposate ma single, non è più rischioso?


----------



## aristocat (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando contribuisco a thread come questo di Roger, cerco sempre di farlo rispondendo alla domanda: "Cosa farei io" (Forse dovrei mettermelo in firma :mrgreen: ecco, una risposta come quella ricevuta da Roger mi aprirebbe quello scenario (ipotetico ? fantascientifico ? schizofrenico ? bhò ......). Sempre io, dopo la lettura di quell'sms monterei in macchina e l'andrei ad aspettare sotto il suo ufficio, armato del migliore dei miei sorrisi, la porterei in un bar, ci prenderei un caffè o un bicchiere di vino, e le parlerei del tempo, del traffico, di questo o quello, le darei poi un bacetto sulla guancia o comunque le darei uno di quesi gest d'affetto quotidiani che qualunque coppia ha e ritorenerei a casa. Se lei non capisce che questa mia cosa vuol dire: _Torna! per litigare, ammazzarci, scornarci c'è sempre tempo, adesso è tempo di tornare a respirarci..._allora è tonta....o peggio.
> In certe situazioni l'unica cosa che rimane ad uomo, è quella di fare il cavernicolo....questo intendevo con la cosa dell'odore. Poi, se lei non dovesse tornare, mi piangerei l'anima da solo. Ma almeno saprei di che morte sono morto.


Tubarao for President! :up:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> dai dai sorridi che è estate fuori c'è il sole... :sonar:
> curiosità: come mai hai cambiato "obiettivo"? perchè non più donne sposate ma single, non è più rischioso?


 
sono super sorridente..mezz'ora di lavoro e via..domattina Riviera.
Fatalita'amico..l'ultima sposata mi ha fatto perdere tempo,stringi stringi ha avuto paura credo,questa l'incontro lunedi'e'single,di un'altra citta',se ne frega delle paure mi sembra.
Certo che e'piu'rischioso,ma in questo caso no,essendo molto piu'giovane di me non cerca un compagno o un marito,comunque non di 53 anni...sono piu'pericolose le 40-50enni single..quelle si'....

Ecco un'argomento da post:ho ragione o scrivo cavolate?


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando contribuisco a thread come questo di Roger, cerco sempre di farlo rispondendo alla domanda: "Cosa farei io" (Forse dovrei mettermelo in firma :mrgreen: ecco, una risposta come quella ricevuta da Roger mi aprirebbe quello scenario (ipotetico ? fantascientifico ? schizofrenico ? bhò ......). Sempre io, dopo la lettura di quell'sms monterei in macchina e l'andrei ad aspettare sotto il suo ufficio, armato del migliore dei miei sorrisi, la porterei in un bar, ci prenderei un caffè o un bicchiere di vino, e le parlerei del tempo, del traffico, di questo o quello, le darei poi un bacetto sulla guancia o comunque le darei uno di quesi gest d'affetto quotidiani che qualunque coppia ha e ritorenerei a casa. Se lei non capisce che questa mia cosa vuol dire: _Torna! per litigare, ammazzarci, scornarci c'è sempre tempo, adesso è tempo di tornare a respirarci..._allora è tonta....o peggio.
> In certe situazioni l'unica cosa che rimane ad uomo, è quella di fare il cavernicolo....questo intendevo con la cosa dell'odore. Poi, se lei non dovesse tornare, mi piangerei l'anima da solo. Ma almeno saprei di che morte sono morto.


E' quello che ho fatto...


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se ho percepito un minimo il carattere di roger
> lei potrebbe avere una paura fottuta
> 
> poi
> ...


Sono andato da lei anticipandole che l'avrei portata via da quel posto di merda!!!


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Sono andato da lei anticipandole che l'avrei portata via da quel posto di merda!!!


Ciao,

cosa è successo?


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ciao mi spiace per quello che ti è successo.
> 
> mi fa una strana impressione la tua storia, come se in realtà non ci fosse tutta questa sofferenza, dietro...
> chissà perchè?
> ...


Primo: riporto a casa mia moglie il prima possibile allontanandola da lì!!!
Secondo: cerchiamo di risolvere i problemi insieme.
Il bimbo mlo abbiamo perso, avrebbe dovuto nascere in questi giorni...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> *Primo: riporto a casa mia moglie il prima possibile allontanandola da lì!!!*
> *Secondo: cerchiamo di risolvere i problemi insieme.*
> Il bimbo mlo abbiamo perso, avrebbe dovuto nascere in questi giorni...


lei come l'ha presa?

non sottovalutare il peso che questa vicenda può aver avuto sull' sbandamento di tua moglie


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> cosa è successo?


Sono uscito dal lavoro, ho preso l'auto e l'ho aspettata sotto il suo ufficio. Le ha anticipato che l'avrei portata via dal quel posto di merda! Abbiamo parlato, tanta roba...
Penso ri riuscire a riportarla a casa presto e poi insieme cercheremo di risolvere tutto. Penso sia l'unica strada percorribile ma soprattutto quella che le fa capire cosa voglio in maniera decisa e ferma. Perchè che se ne dica qua dentro il sottoscritto ha le palle!!! Sia di perdonare sia di prendere anche delle decisioni impopolari al fine di provare a risolvere.


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lei come l'ha presa?
> 
> non sottovalutare il peso che questa vicenda può aver avuto sull' sbandamento di tua moglie


  Bene direi, ha apprezzato molto la mia ferma convinzione ed il mio coraggio! Spero di riportarla a casa presto. Poi nulla sarà risolto ma almeno, insieme, ci potremo provare.
Grazie mille a tutti.
Ora vado a sfogarmi con il beach volley!!!


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Sono uscito dal lavoro, ho preso l'auto e l'ho aspettata sotto il suo ufficio. Le ha anticipato che l'avrei portata via dal quel posto di merda! Abbiamo parlato, tanta roba...
> Penso ri riuscire a riportarla a casa presto e poi insieme cercheremo di risolvere tutto. Penso sia l'unica strada percorribile ma soprattutto quella che le fa capire cosa voglio in maniera decisa e ferma. Perchè che se ne dica qua dentro il sottoscritto ha le palle!!! Sia di perdonare sia di prendere anche delle decisioni impopolari al fine di provare a risolvere.


non ti preoccupare di chi disquisisce sulle tue palle

ciascuno sa della sua vicenda cose che gli altri non potrebbero lontanamente immaginare
ed alcuni mai neppure capire
ed è giusto così


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare di chi disquisisce sulle tue palle
> 
> ciascuno sa della sua vicenda cose che gli altri non potrebbero lontanamente immaginare
> ed alcuni mai neppure capire
> ed è giusto così


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Bene direi, ha apprezzato molto la mia ferma convinzione ed il mio coraggio! Spero di riportarla a casa presto. Poi nulla sarà risolto ma almeno, insieme, ci potremo provare.
> Grazie mille a tutti.
> Ora vado a sfogarmi con il beach volley!!!


 Bravo bravo bravo! cosi si fa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sfogati col beach volley pure per me....... :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## elena (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Veramente Farfalla ti chiedeva come TU DEFINISCI TE STESSO...visto che tradisci tua moglie in maniera costante....
> quindi riformulo la domanda...UNA DONNA CHE TRADISCE E' UNA ZOCCOLA....TU COSA SEI???????


uno zoccolo?


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Se lei invece decidesse, implorandomi e tra le lacrime, che mi ama e che vuole stare con me allora un primo passo sarebbe fatto.


Implorandoti? No no non mi piace questa cosa. E' l'orgoglio che parla non l'amore.


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Sono uscito dal lavoro, ho preso l'auto e l'ho aspettata sotto il suo ufficio. Le ha anticipato che l'avrei portata via dal quel posto di merda! Abbiamo parlato, tanta roba...
> Penso ri riuscire a riportarla a casa presto e poi insieme cercheremo di risolvere tutto. Penso sia l'unica strada percorribile ma soprattutto quella che le fa capire cosa voglio in maniera decisa e ferma. Perchè che se ne dica qua dentro il sottoscritto ha le palle!!! Sia di perdonare sia di prendere anche delle decisioni impopolari al fine di provare a risolvere.



:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:cosi mi piaci!  :up:


----------



## kay76 (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Sono uscito dal lavoro, ho preso l'auto e l'ho aspettata sotto il suo ufficio. Le ha anticipato che l'avrei portata via dal quel posto di merda! Abbiamo parlato, tanta roba...
> Penso ri riuscire a riportarla a casa presto e poi insieme cercheremo di risolvere tutto. Penso sia l'unica strada percorribile ma soprattutto quella che le fa capire cosa voglio in maniera decisa e ferma. Perchè che se ne dica qua dentro il sottoscritto ha le palle!!! Sia di perdonare sia di prendere anche delle decisioni impopolari al fine di provare a risolvere.


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## aristocat (1 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Implorandoti? No no non mi piace questa cosa. E' l'orgoglio che parla non l'amore.


vero


----------



## Diletta (1 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Un tradimento da ragazzi ed uno da completi adulti dopo un matrimonio in chiesa penso, anzi ne son sicuro, hanno valenza diversa. E' vero, anche lei aveva perso la fiducia in me allo stesso modo ma ora è diverso! Tirami pure badilate di merda addosso, ne sono abituato! Ci sono molte sfaccettature dietro ad una storia e tu in quanto qui a giudicare dovresti conoscere...



Caro Roger, l'affermazione che hai fatto all'inizio sulla diversa valenza pre e post matrimonio l'ho già sentita e risentita più volte da mio marito e non voglio commentarla.

Parliamo di te: capisco perfettamente quello che provi: rabbia, delusione, umiliazione, più avanti proverai anche rancore nei confronti di lei per il dolore che ti ha causato e per il male che ha fatto al vostro matrimonio.

Ti dico anch'io di lasciare da parte l'orgoglio ferito che in questi casi fa solo ulteriori danni.
Dalle dei chiari segnali che intendi ricostruire e invitala al dialogo.
Dovrete parlare tanto e tanto, parlerete di giorno e di notte.
Saranno dialoghi faticosi, estenuanti, dolorosi e anche scabrosi perché è possibile che tu voglia conoscere dei particolari di cui potresti anche diventare ossessivo (spero di no per te).
Questo è il percorso che vi aspetta, non dimenticarti mai che è un percorso da fare insieme a lei, mettendoci entrambi il massimo impegno.
Tu solo sai se il vostro matrimonio merita questo impegno e soprattutto se lo merita il vostro amore.
Nessuno ti darà la garanzia dell'esito finale, è un'incognita per tutti coloro che ci sono dentro fino al collo (me compresa).

Ti dico anche di non porti il quesito se potrai ancora amarla allo stesso modo di prima, ora è prematuro, non lo puoi sapere.
Capisco e lo capiamo tutti qui il dolore che provi quando il pensiero si ferma ad immaginare loro due insieme. Scusa se te lo ricordo, ma tanto ti verrebbe lo stesso in mente. E' semplicemente devastante.
Ma anche questo, col tempo, finirà per sbiadire, così dicono coloro che ce l'hanno fatta.

A volte mi sorprendo a pensare se valga davvero la pena soffrire così, ma questo me lo dirà il mio animo col tempo.  
Ti faccio i miei auguri di cuore


----------



## Papero (2 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Sono uscito dal lavoro, ho preso l'auto e l'ho aspettata sotto il suo ufficio. Le ha anticipato che l'avrei portata via dal quel posto di merda! Abbiamo parlato, tanta roba...
> Penso ri riuscire a riportarla a casa presto e poi insieme cercheremo di risolvere tutto. Penso sia l'unica strada percorribile ma soprattutto quella che le fa capire cosa voglio in maniera decisa e ferma. Perchè che se ne dica qua dentro il sottoscritto ha le palle!!! Sia di perdonare sia di prendere anche delle decisioni impopolari al fine di provare a risolvere.


Bravo! :up:

Io ti ho consigliato questo, non era cattiveria la mia ma un tentativo do spronarti a reagire e il mio pensiero sul "consiglio" di uscire di casa che le hai dato... ma la mia era una opinione personale.

Spero davvero che tu riesca a risolvere la situazione quanto prima.


----------



## Niko74 (2 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy non voglio litigare con te,pero'mi stai facendo arrabbiare...sai benissimo che io non corro dietro a tutte,e sai altrettanto bene,come tutti credo il perche'.Quindi piano a dire che sono un''traditore costante''....cosa sono lo so..un diavolo bastardo e figlio di........contenta??


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Tu non sei un traditore costante???
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma se hai il pensiero fisso...hai pure il fantomatico cellulare segreto...sei sempre alla ricerca di qualcuna.....
Va beh....sappiamo che qui siamo tutti inferiori a te caro e non possiamo capirti :up:

Ah...io non direi che sei un figlio di.....perché mettere in ballo tua madre? :carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (2 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sono super sorridente..mezz'ora di lavoro e via..domattina Riviera.
> Fatalita'amico*..l'ultima sposata mi ha fatto perdere tempo*,stringi stringi ha avuto paura credo,questa l'incontro lunedi'e'single,di un'altra citta',se ne frega delle paure mi sembra.
> Certo che e'piu'rischioso,ma in questo caso no,essendo molto piu'giovane di me non cerca un compagno o un marito,comunque non di 53 anni...sono piu'pericolose le 40-50enni single..quelle si'....
> 
> Ecco un'argomento da post:*ho ragione o scrivo cavolate*?


Mah...io più che tutte le tue belle motivazioni su età della single, rischi e bla bla bla....guardrerei quello che ho evidenziato 

Molto semplice....*adesso c'è questa* che forse ti farà anche perdere meno tempo...inutile vederci tutto le giustificazioni che ci vedi tu.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Attenti tutti a giudicare...
> Le persone (e siamo qui per questo) non le si conoscono mai fino in fondo!!!


Ma si pretende di conoscere!
Questo è il guaio.
Quasi che quella prudenza nell'appioppare un'etichetta ad una persona, sia sintomo di scarsa intelligenza.
Invece l'esigenza di attaccare etichette a casa mia è sintomo di paura.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Papero,Conte,Kid,Tuba,Daniele.....voi come la chiamereste...pia donna....?????????


Mah...io la chiamerei Cornufera.
Ma vedi Lothar, dal mio punto di osservazione: meglio una moglie infedele, ma vera donna fino in fondo, onesta con sè stessa, che una falsa pia donna.

Non so come dirtelo, ma quando vedo una pia donna, vorrei avere un mitra in mano...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un galantuomo
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lui è il Zoccolo duro di certe cose.
Voi non capite che un bel forum, su questi argomenti, non si può fare senza un Lothar...
Ne va dell'equilibrio tra sostanza e forma.
E non sto scherzando.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> gentile Farfallina...spiegani una cosa...se scrivo zoccola io cade il mondo,qui'l'hanno scritto anche altri,forse non oggi,e nessuno ha mosso ciglio..perche???
> 
> Io con le donne sono proprio cosi',hai fatto centro...dai Farfalla e'un termine poco bello lo so',,ma lo uso solo qua'sai....anzi l'usavo,se a te e Simy da'fastidio,lo elimino al volo.ok??
> 
> Buona serata,ciao...


Quello che non ti entra in testa è questo concetto:
Vedi caro amico.
Una moglie tradita, che si vede sgraffignare il maritino adorato, da un'altra: lei si che si lancia su epiteti e insulti di cui non hai idea: ma lei "può" perchè è na roba tra donne.
Vedi non è come invece quando ci troviamo io e te a furia di pacche sulle spalle...ci diciamo...epiteti? No?
Diciamo...ah quella è na troia fottiamola? No? 
Ci diciamo questo?
NO.
Loro temono che pensiamo male di loro.
Non sanno ste donne, che noi ci diciamo solo una cosa:

Gnocca we love you.


----------



## Niko74 (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...io la chiamerei Cornufera.
> Ma vedi Lothar, dal mio punto di osservazione: meglio una moglie infedele, ma vera donna fino in fondo, *onesta* con sè stessa, che una falsa pia donna.
> 
> Non so come dirtelo, ma quando vedo una pia donna, vorrei avere un mitra in mano...


Allora: o uno è onesto o è disonesto...dal mio punto di osservazione...
Quindi se è onesta con se stessa e non con il marito allora non è "completamente onesta" e quindi è disonesta e basta  
E' pura logica eh ...anche se a quest'ora di notte magari non sono efficentissimo con i ragionamenti :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Allora: o uno è onesto o è disonesto...dal mio punto di osservazione...
> Quindi se è onesta con se stessa e non con il marito allora non è "completamente onesta" e quindi è disonesta e basta
> E' pura logica eh ...anche se a quest'ora di notte magari non sono efficentissimo con i ragionamenti :rotfl:


Senti.
Non cominciare con le manfrine.
Una vera donna con le ovaie di fuoco, ti dice, ok, cazzo ho scopato con un altro, ti ho tradito, ok, sono stata stronza tutto quel che vuoi ecc....
Ma.
Io amo te e voglio stare con te. Ti va?

Essere onesti con sè stessi, è ben più importante che non passare la vita a DOVER dar da intendere ad altre persone, quello che non si è...sennò...poverini piangono e soffrono.

Non puoi fare una colpa a tua moglie di essersi innamorata di un altro.


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lei come l'ha presa?
> 
> non sottovalutare il peso che questa vicenda può aver avuto sull' sbandamento di tua moglie


Duro fine settimana... Come si può ben pensare...
Se venerdi sera ero contento del fatto di aver capito di poterla riportare a casa, oggi, ed ogni giorno che passa sempre di più, vedo scemare questa mia convinzione. Chi mi diceva che avevo sbagliato a proporre alla coppia di stare per qualche giorno sotto tetti separati aveva probabilmente ragione. Oggi il mio primo obiettivo è proprio quello di riportarla a casa...
Psicologia, essere forti... Comunque, dopo aver forse commesso il secondo errore nel chiamarla ieri sera ed averla sentirla abbastanza fredda, ora penso che sia buona cosa non farsi più nè sentire nè tantomeno vedere. Lei ora sa chiaramente che la porta di casa è aperta. Ma forse, farle anche credere che non lo sarà all'infinito, non è poi del tutto fuori luogo no???


----------



## tradito77 (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Duro fine settimana... Come si può ben pensare...
> Se venerdi sera ero contento del fatto di aver capito di poterla riportare a casa, oggi, ed ogni giorno che passa sempre di più, vedo scemare questa mia convinzione. Chi mi diceva che avevo sbagliato a proporre alla coppia di stare per qualche giorno sotto tetti separati aveva probabilmente ragione. Oggi il mio primo obiettivo è proprio quello di riportarla a casa...
> Psicologia, essere forti... Comunque, dopo aver forse commesso il secondo errore nel chiamarla ieri sera ed averla sentirla abbastanza fredda, ora penso che sia buona cosa non farsi più nè sentire nè tantomeno vedere. Lei ora sa chiaramente che la porta di casa è aperta. Ma forse, farle anche credere che non lo sarà all'infinito, non è poi del tutto fuori luogo no???


Ma cosa è successo? Lei dove è ora? Cosa ti ha detto?


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ma cosa è successo? Lei dove è ora? Cosa ti ha detto?


Lei sta da una collega e dopo l'incontro di venerdi sera ero fiducioso sul fatto che potesse ritornare a casa. L'avessi vicina riuscirei a farle aprire gli occhi, parlandole, guardandola in faccia. Da lontana il mio fluido non è efficace e i suoi dubbi permangono. Dubbi, incertezze non su chi scegliere ma sul fatto di riuscire a capire il perchè è successo quel che è successo. 
Con il sole gli impegni non mi danno il tempo di pensare troppo... Dal tramonto all'alba, a casa, la nostra casa, la vita è difficile, satura di incertezza, colma di dispiacere misto a delusione. Tutti i nostri sogni, sono, ora come ora, come un vaso caduto a terra: cocci senza nessun senso!!!


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti.
> Non cominciare con le manfrine.
> Una vera donna con le ovaie di fuoco, ti dice, ok, cazzo ho scopato con un altro, ti ho tradito, ok, sono stata stronza tutto quel che vuoi ecc....
> Ma.
> ...


 
Conte ho i min contati e le maledette tasse da pagare,ma un pensiero lo mando.
Io rispetto la tua filosofia che gia'conosco bene,ma......mica e'da tutti fare cosi'.
Io non lo potrei fare,e mica sono tanto sentimentale amico mio....


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Lei sta da una collega e dopo l'incontro di venerdi sera ero fiducioso sul fatto che potesse ritornare a casa. L'avessi vicina riuscirei a farle aprire gli occhi, parlandole, guardandola in faccia. Da lontana il mio fluido non è efficace e i suoi dubbi permangono. Dubbi, incertezze non su chi scegliere ma sul fatto di riuscire a capire il perchè è successo quel che è successo.
> Con il sole gli impegni non mi danno il tempo di pensare troppo... Dal tramonto all'alba, a casa, la nostra casa, la vita è difficile, satura di incertezza, colma di dispiacere misto a delusione. Tutti i nostri sogni, sono, ora come ora, come un vaso caduto a terra: cocci senza nessun senso!!!


 Buongiorno caro! 
spero per te che lei ritorni a casa...ma purtroppo le sensazioni che ho leggendo quello che hai scritto non sono positive....
come ti è sembrata quando l'hai vista?
il suo "collega" vive da solo?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte ho i min contati e le maledette tasse da pagare,ma un pensiero lo mando.
> Io rispetto la tua filosofia che gia'conosco bene,ma......mica e'da tutti fare cosi'.
> Io non lo potrei fare,e mica sono tanto sentimentale amico mio....


Lo so, ma credimi, tutto il mio operare è volto ad aprire possibilità che squalifichino in ogni caso il dolore, e tante seghe mentali che giustamente si fanno i traditi.
Per esempio caro Lothar...i traditi si martoriano con le immagini e le fantasie di lei o lui con l'altro.
Ma proviamo così: ah si mi hai tradito? Quello lì è il tuo amante?
Benissimo cara, andiamo da lui, e ci scopi davanti a me, così vediamo che belle porconate facevate assieme...poi parliamo...
Sai che botta se lui dicesse così alla moglie?
Sai che botta se Niko parlasse così a sua moglie? 
Hai finito adesso di fare la cretina con sto qua...
E sai Lothar sto qua che si sente dire...dai sborone...scopa qui con mia moglie davanti a me...vediamo se ce la fai...

I rammolliti non servono a nessuno.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Mah...conoscendo l'orgoglio di mia moglie...se la cacciassi di casa, lei non ci tornerebbe manco morta...sarebbe per lei cedere ad un ricatto.

Per me Roger, e sarebbe uomo...
Testo sms:
" Senti stronza, mi è passata la rabbia, perchè come sai io ho tante cose da fare, se vuoi tornare torna quando ti pare che la porta è aperta, e se invece stai meglio dove stai, stai là: che io ho capito che sto meglio senza di te."

Insomma detta tra noi...
Per me la cornufera...è stata punita abbastanza eh?


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Mah...conoscendo l'orgoglio di mia moglie...se la cacciassi di casa, lei non ci tornerebbe manco morta...sarebbe per lei cedere ad un ricatto.*
> 
> Per me Roger, e sarebbe uomo...
> Testo sms:
> ...


 La penso esattamente come te......e cmq leggendo quanto scritto da Roger ho una sensazione non molto positiva...spero di sbagliarmi però...

per l'sms non sono d'accordo! basta sms....Roger gli ha dimostrato che la porta è aperta andando al lavoro da lei e chiamandola nel week-end!
ora sta a lei...e se non si fa sentire andasse per la sua strada....


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno caro!
> spero per te che lei ritorni a casa...ma purtroppo le sensazioni che ho leggendo quello che hai scritto non sono positive....
> come ti è sembrata quando l'hai vista?
> il suo "collega" vive da solo?


Ciao Simy.
Se la conosco bene tornerà, tornerà. 
Nel frattempo soffrirò, in silenzio, pensando agli errori di coppia commessi, in modo da non commetterli più. Ora come ora non immagino una vita senza di lei ma realisticamente potrebbe anche essere questo il mio futuro.
Quando l'ho vista mi ha dato l'impressione chiara di essere "ancora mia" ma di voler metabolizzare, prima del ritorno a casa, l'accaduto.
Lui vive da solo si, ma ritengo che il problema siamo noi, non lui; lui è solo il pretesto, la causa scatenante. Magari mi sbaglio ma non sto lottando con lui bensì con l'inconscio di mia moglie.
Mi ha promesso (su mia richiesta...) che in questo periodo se non avesse visto me non avrebbe dovuto vedere nemmeno lui... 
La decisione la vuoi prendere stando sola? Ok, sola però, almeno questo me lo devi no?


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so, ma credimi, tutto il mio operare è volto ad aprire possibilità che squalifichino in ogni caso il dolore, e tante seghe mentali che giustamente si fanno i traditi.
> Per esempio caro Lothar...i traditi si martoriano con le immagini e le fantasie di lei o lui con l'altro.
> Ma proviamo così: ah si mi hai tradito? Quello lì è il tuo amante?
> Benissimo cara, andiamo da lui, e ci scopi davanti a me, così vediamo che belle porconate facevate assieme...poi parliamo...
> ...


Conte... Non devi essere uno di mezze misure tu vero?
Nel mio caso, dovessi parlarle in questo modo, non proprio da lord, aprirei una discussione infinita. Mi chiedo, a cosa serve?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Lei sta da una collega e dopo l'incontro di venerdi sera ero fiducioso sul fatto che potesse ritornare a casa. L'avessi vicina riuscirei a farle aprire gli occhi, parlandole, guardandola in faccia. Da lontana il mio fluido non è efficace e i suoi dubbi permangono. *Dubbi, incertezze non su chi scegliere ma sul fatto di riuscire a capire il perchè è successo quel che è successo. *
> Con il sole gli impegni non mi danno il tempo di pensare troppo... Dal tramonto all'alba, a casa, la nostra casa, la vita è difficile, satura di incertezza, colma di dispiacere misto a delusione. Tutti i nostri sogni, sono, ora come ora, come un vaso caduto a terra: cocci senza nessun senso!!!


 
Ma questo è positivo!

Che lei si interroghi e si metta in discussione e cerchi delle risposte....


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...conoscendo l'orgoglio di mia moglie...se la cacciassi di casa, lei non ci tornerebbe manco morta...sarebbe per lei cedere ad un ricatto.
> 
> Per me Roger, e sarebbe uomo...
> Testo sms:
> ...


Potrebbe essere una soluzione, perchè no?
Solo non la ritengo giusta per il mio caso... Almeno per ora...
Però, magari smussando qualche angolo, l'intento dell'sms sarebbe più che lecito... Si si...


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ciao Simy.
> Se la conosco bene tornerà, tornerà.
> Nel frattempo soffrirò, in silenzio, pensando agli errori di coppia commessi, in modo da non commetterli più. Ora come ora non immagino una vita senza di lei ma realisticamente potrebbe anche essere questo il mio futuro.
> Quando l'ho vista mi ha dato l'impressione chiara di essere "ancora mia" ma di voler metabolizzare, prima del ritorno a casa, l'accaduto.
> ...


 Tu le credi??? tieni presente che lavorano insieme quindi si vedranno per forza...e avranno modo di parlare...non penso che sul lavoro lei possa far finta di non conoscerlo....

ps. hai innaffiato le rose?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui è *il *Zoccolo duro di certe cose.
> Voi non capite che un bel forum, su questi argomenti, non si può fare senza un Lothar...
> Ne va dell'equilibrio tra sostanza e forma.
> E non sto scherzando.


 
:racchia:


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere una soluzione, perchè no?
> Solo non la ritengo giusta per il mio caso... Almeno per ora...
> Però, magari smussando qualche angolo, *l'intento dell'sms sarebbe più che lecito... Si si*...


 per il momento basta sms....


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> La penso esattamente come te......e cmq leggendo quanto scritto da Roger ho una sensazione non molto positiva...spero di sbagliarmi però...
> 
> per l'sms non sono d'accordo! basta sms....Roger gli ha dimostrato che la porta è aperta andando al lavoro da lei e chiamandola nel week-end!
> ora sta a lei...e se non si fa sentire andasse per la sua strada....


Con rammarico ma penso sia giusto così!
Io, per ora, penso di aver fatto tanto, tantissimo. Di più proprio non saprei cosa fare... Quindi a lei la decisione.
Se sarà positiva, quindi tornerà a casa, dovremo ripartire da zero con tanti se e tanti ma comunque. Dovesse essere negativa che lo sia il prima possibile, superare tale ostacolo sarà durissima. 
Ma voglio continuare a vivere!!!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere una soluzione, perchè no?
> Solo non la ritengo giusta per il mio caso... Almeno per ora...
> Però, magari smussando qualche angolo, l'intento dell'sms sarebbe più che lecito... Si si...


no no

il concetto fondamentale gliel'hai già detto

rimani saldo 

e soprattutto niente sms


----------



## Amoremio (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> per il momento basta sms....


 
:up:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so, ma credimi, tutto il mio operare è volto ad aprire possibilità che squalifichino in ogni caso il dolore, e tante seghe mentali che giustamente si fanno i traditi.
> Per esempio caro Lothar...i traditi si martoriano con le immagini e le fantasie di lei o lui con l'altro.
> Ma proviamo così: ah si mi hai tradito? Quello lì è il tuo amante?
> Benissimo cara, andiamo da lui, e ci scopi davanti a me, così vediamo che belle porconate facevate assieme...poi parliamo...
> ...


Mi apri orizzonti sconosciuti,anche se posso immginare,io faccio tanto l'asino,ma chi e'di carne e non di ferro come me,capisco possa starci male,hai ragione.
Mica male l'idea...vieni qua' e scopala...assai difficile per l'amante riuscirci pero'....con uno che guarda e'impossibile,credimi...sulla parola.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Con rammarico ma penso sia giusto così!
> Io, per ora, penso di aver fatto tanto, tantissimo. *Di più proprio non saprei cosa fare*... Quindi a lei la decisione.
> Se sarà positiva, quindi tornerà a casa, dovremo ripartire da zero con tanti se e tanti ma comunque. Dovesse essere negativa che lo sia il prima possibile, superare tale ostacolo sarà durissima.
> Ma voglio continuare a vivere!!!


 
di più
ti attende la cosa più pesante
l'attesa

nel frattempo puoi farti un'idea di quanto puoi attendere 

non (dico, NON) darle ultimatum

se dovessi decidere di chiudere fallo e basta
senza preavvisi unltimativi che potresti poi voler modificare


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> di più
> ti attende la cosa più pesante
> l'attesa
> 
> ...


 Quoto! :up:


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Tu le credi??? tieni presente che lavorano insieme quindi si vedranno per forza...e avranno modo di parlare...non penso che sul lavoro lei possa far finta di non conoscerlo....
> 
> ps. hai innaffiato le rose?


Lavorano insieme ma non nello stesso reparto... Se vuole non vederlo può farlo... Se vuole, dici bene... Ma mi è sembrata decisa.
Comunque non è lui a farmi paura. So quanto valgo!
Questo è il mio carattere.
Rose innaffiate si ma non mi sembravano tanto in forma...


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :up:


Miss...
Concordo, non solo niente più sms (è per questo che ieri l'ho chiamata) ma anche basta contatti, almeno da parte mia.


----------



## tradito77 (4 Luglio 2011)

Ma scusa Roger, vi siete visti, avete parlato, e poi lei è tornata dalla collega? Tu le hai detto che la ami e che vuoi provare ad andare avanti? Lei cosa ti ha detto?
Speravo tornasse subito a casa con te... 
Mi dispiace per te, so che fa malissimo. Ma tieni duro!!!


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> di più
> ti attende la cosa più pesante
> l'attesa
> 
> ...


Giusto, l'attesa!!!
Snervante, faticosa, insopportabile.
Come detto ora sono fermo e deciso sul non contattarla più. Basta!
Dovrò trattenermi lo so ma se vuole mi chiamerà lei, dovessi farlo io sicuramente ne uscirei ferito...


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Lavorano insieme ma non nello stesso reparto... Se vuole non vederlo può farlo... Se vuole, dici bene... Ma mi è sembrata decisa.
> Comunque non è lui a farmi paura. So quanto valgo!
> Questo è il mio carattere.
> Rose innaffiate si ma non mi sembravano tanto in forma...


 Povere roselline

Si è vero se vuole può farlo...cmq tu ormai i tuoi passi li hai fatti e le dimostrazioni le hai date....
deve decidere lei ....e in fretta...se vuole tornare....
se ti conosce sa che la porta non resterà aperta in eterno...


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ma scusa Roger, vi siete visti, avete parlato, e poi lei è tornata dalla collega? Tu le hai detto che la ami e che vuoi provare ad andare avanti? Lei cosa ti ha detto?
> Speravo tornasse subito a casa con te...
> Mi dispiace per te, so che fa malissimo. Ma tieni duro!!!


Non ce l'ho fatta a riportarla a casa. Ho cercato, non ce l'ho fatta.
Le ho dimostrato tutto l'amore che provo per lei, in questo momento non è stato abbastanza. Lei mi ha detto che deve rifletterci ancora un po' su. Ora ho staccato la spina delle comunicazioni verso di lei. Se vuole sa dove e come trovarmi.


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho fatta a riportarla a casa. Ho cercato, non ce l'ho fatta.
> Le ho dimostrato tutto l'amore che provo per lei, in questo momento non è stato abbastanza.* Lei mi ha detto che deve rifletterci ancora un po' su. *Ora ho staccato la spina delle comunicazioni verso di lei. Se vuole sa dove e come trovarmi.


 Questa cosa non mi piace per niente.........


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Povere roselline
> 
> Si è vero se vuole può farlo...cmq tu ormai i tuoi passi li hai fatti e le dimostrazioni le hai date....
> deve decidere lei ....e in fretta...se vuole tornare....
> se ti conosce sa che la porta non resterà aperta in eterno...


Lo sa che non sarà aperta in eterno...
Ogni giorno è una soferenza per me ma voglio che sappia che è anche un rischio per lei...


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Questa cosa non mi piace per niente.........


Neanche a me piace... Ma penso sia normale.
Se torna voglio che lo faccia con la ferma voglia di ricostruire!!!


----------



## Sabina (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho fatta a riportarla a casa. Ho cercato, non ce l'ho fatta.
> Le ho dimostrato tutto l'amore che provo per lei, in questo momento non è stato abbastanza. Lei mi ha detto che deve rifletterci ancora un po' su. Ora ho staccato la spina delle comunicazioni verso di lei. Se vuole sa dove e come trovarmi.


Avevo detto che queste cose hanno bisogno di TEMPO. Purtroppo non si possono "risolvere" così velocemente.
Il tempo emotivo non corrisponde al tempo fisico.
Chi ci e' passato sa cosa si prova.
Lei e' stata molto onesta con te. Poteva anche ritornare subito, anche se non era convinta. Ha fatto la cosa giusta per se stessa e per te.
Se tornerà sarai sicuro che lo farà perché veramente convinta.
Comunque hai fatto bene a manifestargli i tuoi sentimenti, ora sei tranquillo perché sai che lei sa.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Roger*

A me sfugge più di qualcosa......!SCRIVI di te di sapere ciò che vali....poi nonostante le corna stai facendo lo zerbino per riportarti a casa una moglie che ancora non ha le idee chiare...anche se nel tradirti è stata abbastanza chiara......!!Credo che dovrebbe esser tua moglie a correrti dietro dopo quello che ha combinato.....mentre tu ostenti una considerazione di te che poco si addice alle tue azioni e a tuoi racconti.....!!Roger ti stai appecoronando per niente..e senza risultato alcuno.....credo che la dignità....sia qualcosa di molto superiore di una moglie strafottente e traditrice.....dovresti provare a non perdere la tua dignità....anche se mi sembra abbastanza tardi!!!!


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Neanche a me piace... Ma penso sia normale.
> Se torna voglio che lo faccia con la ferma voglia di ricostruire!!!


 il fatto che tu sei andato li doveva essere per lei la dimostrazione del tuo amore....e la spinta per tornare a casa con te subito...

è ovvio che se torna deve farlo con la voglia di ricostruire


----------



## tradito77 (4 Luglio 2011)

Per noi era stato "più facile" perchè quando l'ho scoperto lei aveva già chiuso tutto e quindi aveva già deciso di andare avanti con me.

Tu comunque secondo me ti sei mosso bene. Hai fatto bene a dirle chiaramente quello che pensi. Ora sta a lei. Tieni duro!


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Simy*

Lui è il tradito è deve dimostrare....lei è la traditrice è ha le idee confuse......mhaaaa!!!


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sfugge più di qualcosa......!SCRIVI di te di sapere ciò che vali....poi nonostante le corna stai facendo lo zerbino per riportarti a casa una moglie che ancora non ha le idee chiare...anche se nel tradirti è stata abbastanza chiara......!!Credo che dovrebbe esser tua moglie a correrti dietro dopo quello che ha combinato.....mentre tu ostenti una considerazione di te che poco si addice alle tue azioni e a tuoi racconti.....!!Roger ti stai appecoronando per niente..e senza risultato alcuno.....credo che la dignità....sia qualcosa di molto superiore di una moglie strafottente e traditrice.....dovresti provare a non perdere la tua dignità....anche se mi sembra abbastanza tardi!!!!


 non penso che stia facendo lo zerbino...gli ha semplicemente fatto capire che lui la voglia di ricostruire ce l'ha...
l'atteggiamento della moglie non piace nemmeno a me...ora è ovvio che deve essere lei a "correre" (non mi piace sto termine) dietro a lui...


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui è il tradito è deve dimostrare....lei è la traditrice è ha le idee confuse......mhaaaa!!!


 ho scritto più volte che non mi piace l'atteggiamento di lei..lui non deve dimostrare...le ha solo fatto capire che è "pronto al perdono"...


----------



## Amoremio (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sfugge più di qualcosa......!SCRIVI di te di sapere ciò che vali....poi nonostante le corna stai facendo lo zerbino per riportarti a casa una moglie che ancora non ha le idee chiare...anche se nel tradirti è stata abbastanza chiara......!!Credo che dovrebbe esser tua moglie a correrti dietro dopo quello che ha combinato.....mentre *tu ostenti una considerazione di te che poco si addice alle tue azioni e a tuoi racconti.*....!!Roger ti stai appecoronando per niente..e senza risultato alcuno.....credo che la dignità....sia qualcosa di molto superiore di una moglie strafottente e traditrice.....dovresti provare a non perdere la tua dignità....anche se mi sembra abbastanza tardi!!!!


a me non pare che stia facendo lo zerbino

sul grassetto, è vero il contrario


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Avevo detto che queste cose hanno bisogno di TEMPO. Purtroppo non si possono "risolvere" così velocemente.
> Il tempo emotivo non corrisponde al tempo fisico.
> Chi ci e' passato sa cosa si prova.
> Lei e' stata molto onesta con te. Poteva anche ritornare subito, anche se non era convinta. Ha fatto la cosa giusta per se stessa e per te.
> ...


Grazie...
Infatti da oggi ha inizio il tempo dell'attesa...
Le sue amiche (tutte convinte nel farla ritornare a casa) stanno lavorando... Non so però se per me sia una cosa positiva o negativa... Affari loro... Io attendo, punto e basta...
E come dice bene la Miss, senza imporle ultimatum di nessun tipo. E senza darmeli nemmeno da solo, sarebbero poi ripetutamente smentiti. Tempo al tempo... Se andrà avanti molto arriverà anche per me il giorno in cui dire basta! Ma lo saprò da solo quando arriverà!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Simy*

N0 simy....dovrebbe esser lei ad aver voglia di ricominciare e lui a vagliare se sia il caso o no....e dai......si è beccato le corna....e nonostante ciò sta a li ad aspettare di ricominciare????é peggio di uno zerbino e strategicamente è sbagliatissimo.....darle l'ennesima certezza in questo momento è il modo migliore per perdere l'ultimo frammento di dignità!!!


----------



## tradito77 (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sfugge più di qualcosa......!SCRIVI di te di sapere ciò che vali....poi nonostante le corna stai facendo lo zerbino per riportarti a casa una moglie che ancora non ha le idee chiare...anche se nel tradirti è stata abbastanza chiara......!!Credo che dovrebbe esser tua moglie a correrti dietro dopo quello che ha combinato.....mentre tu ostenti una considerazione di te che poco si addice alle tue azioni e a tuoi racconti.....!!Roger ti stai appecoronando per niente..e senza risultato alcuno.....credo che la dignità....sia qualcosa di molto superiore di una moglie strafottente e traditrice.....dovresti provare a non perdere la tua dignità....anche se mi sembra abbastanza tardi!!!!


Leggo spesso commenti di questo tipo sul forum.
Anche io, prima di cascarci, pensavo che avrei fatto "il duro" se fosse capitato a me. Anche io avrei ragionato come te, Oscuro.
Ma viverla sulla propria pelle è tutta un'altra storia. Siamo persone diverse, abbiamo alle spalle storie diverse, e nonostante le "fisime" e i principi che ci auto-imponiamo, quando ci sbattiamo il muso reagiamo in modo diverso.
Roger deve fare quello che si sente per tornare ad essere felice. Tutto il resto sono seghe mentali.


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Per noi era stato "più facile" perchè quando l'ho scoperto lei aveva già chiuso tutto e quindi aveva già deciso di andare avanti con me.
> 
> Tu comunque secondo me ti sei mosso bene. Hai fatto bene a dirle chiaramente quello che pensi. Ora sta a lei. Tieni duro!


Siamo sulla stessa linea...
Concordo...
:up:


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> N0 simy....dovrebbe esser lei ad aver voglia di ricominciare e lui a vagliare se sia il caso o no....e dai......si è beccato le corna....e nonostante ciò sta a li ad aspettare di ricominciare????é peggio di uno zerbino e strategicamente è sbagliatissimo.....darle l'ennesima certezza in questo momento è il modo migliore per perdere l'ultimo frammento di dignità!!!


 non sono pienamente d'accordo...lui ha fatto la sua mossa...giusta o sbagliata che sia ha fatto ciò che riteneva giusto per lui!
non credo che Roger stia li ad aspettare....arriverà il momento in cui non sarà più disposto a farlo...e credo che cmq se la moglie volesse ricominciare dovrà darle molte dimostrazioni in tal senso...


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Leggo spesso commenti di questo tipo sul forum.
> Anche io, prima di cascarci, pensavo che avrei fatto "il duro" se fosse capitato a me. Anche io avrei ragionato come te, Oscuro.
> Ma viverla sulla propria pelle è tutta un'altra storia. Siamo persone diverse, abbiamo alle spalle storie diverse, e nonostante le "fisime" e i principi che ci auto-imponiamo, quando ci sbattiamo il muso reagiamo in modo diverso.
> Roger deve fare quello che si sente per tornare ad essere felice. Tutto il resto sono seghe mentali.


 Concordo! io ho sempre detto che non avrei mai perdonato un tradimento...invece quando mi ci sono trovata l'ho fatto...


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Tradito*

Ma cosa c'entra fare il duro?Ma siamo ragazzetti?La verità e che dovremmo volerci più bene......dovremmo imparare a volerci più bene.....ma che davero davero?:incazzato:Cazzo un minimo di dignità....un tradimento è un tradimento.....vuoi vedere che è il tradito a dover farsi perdonare e non il traditore ma scherziamo????Meglio soli con la propria dignità....che con qualcuno che non ci rispetta.....!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Simy*

Per l'appunto...ciò che riteniamo giusto per noi...spesso non è giusto in generale....il giusto per noi e ciò che ci fà meno male...e ciò che ci conviene.....!!


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> N0 simy....dovrebbe esser lei ad aver voglia di ricominciare e lui a vagliare se sia il caso o no....e dai......si è beccato le corna....e nonostante ciò sta a li ad aspettare di ricominciare????é peggio di uno zerbino e strategicamente è sbagliatissimo.....darle l'ennesima certezza in questo momento è il modo migliore per perdere l'ultimo frammento di dignità!!!


Modo diverso di vedere le cose... Semplicemente...


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Leggo spesso commenti di questo tipo sul forum.
> Anche io, prima di cascarci, pensavo che avrei fatto "il duro" se fosse capitato a me. Anche io avrei ragionato come te, Oscuro.
> Ma viverla sulla propria pelle è tutta un'altra storia. Siamo persone diverse, abbiamo alle spalle storie diverse, e nonostante le "fisime" e i principi che ci auto-imponiamo, quando ci sbattiamo il muso reagiamo in modo diverso.
> Roger deve fare quello che si sente per tornare ad essere felice. Tutto il resto sono seghe mentali.


Perfetto, questo è anche il mio pensiero...


----------



## Amoremio (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per l'appunto...ciò che riteniamo *giusto per noi*...spesso non è giusto in generale....il giusto per noi e ciò che ci fà meno male...e ciò che ci conviene.....!!


"giusto per noi" è ciò che è giusto per noi


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Roger*

Non tanto semplicemente....!Il tuo è un modo sempice di vedere le cose...!!!


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per l'appunto...ciò che riteniamo giusto per noi...spesso non è giusto in generale....il giusto per noi e ciò che ci fà meno male...e ciò che ci conviene.....!!


 se in questo momento lo fa stare meno male......è giusto che sia cosi...non siamo tutti uguali Oscuro...ognuno di noi reagisce alle situazioni in maniera differente...
vivendole dal di fuori è facile dire se una cosa è giusta o sbagliata..ma quando ci sono di mezzo i sentimenti cambia tutto


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Amore*

Eh.....appunto per noi son sempre giuste le cose che ci convengono......o quelle che riteniamo più facili....stranissima coincidenza.....!!


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra fare il duro?Ma siamo ragazzetti?La verità e che dovremmo volerci più bene......dovremmo imparare a volerci più bene.....ma che davero davero?:incazzato:Cazzo un minimo di dignità....un tradimento è un tradimento.....vuoi vedere che è il tradito a dover farsi perdonare e non il traditore ma scherziamo????Meglio soli con la propria dignità....che con qualcuno che non ci rispetta.....!!


Non è così sai?
Rispetto, credibilità, fiducia... Sarebbero tutte cose da ricostruire, rifondare. Ma credo che creare una barriera d'orgoglio significherebbe non darle il tempo di capire i veri motivi di tale azione. Azione ignobile, indubbiamente, ma se ami una persona e vorresti comunque proseguire il rapporto, oggi zoppo e malato, devi darle la possibilità di farlo senza farle credere di averti perso quando non è così.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh.....appunto per noi son sempre giuste le cose che ci convengono......o quelle che riteniamo più facili....stranissima coincidenza.....!!


può esser molto più facile dar retta all'amor proprio e ad un malinteso senso di dignità
e chiudere tutto

soprattutto quando il traditore è già fuori casa


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*SImy*

Io non dico che sia giusto il mio.....!Io dico che trovo molto poco condivisibile l'atterggiamento di roger....ma sopratutto STRATEGICAMENTE SBAGLIATO!!!!!Quando accadono situazioni simili...bisogna solo sparire e far franare la terra sotto i pierdi al traditore.....quanto meno....ci considererà e rispetterà...quanto meno....l!!!


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Non è così sai?
> Rispetto, credibilità, fiducia... Sarebbero tutte cose da ricostruire, rifondare. Ma credo che creare una barriera d'orgoglio significherebbe non darle il tempo di capire i veri motivi di tale azione. Azione ignobile, indubbiamente, ma se ami una persona e vorresti comunque proseguire il rapporto, oggi zoppo e malato, devi darle la possibilità di farlo senza farle credere di averti perso quando non è così.


 Quoto! :up:


----------



## tradito77 (4 Luglio 2011)

Oscuro ti ripeto, 3 anni fa sarei stato d'accordo con te. Ora che ci sono passato no.
Sono un codardo? Sì.
Non valgo un ca..o? Sì.
Non ho autostima? Sì.

Però sono ancora qui e sono felice. 
Per quel poco tempo che resto su questo pianeta di m...a, voglio essere felice.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Barriera*

Ma che dici?Barriera d'orgoglio?Ma in amore l'orgoglio si mette da parte....ma l'amor proprio è un'altra cosa......!!Guarda tua moglie potrai anche riprendertela....ma non mi meraviglierò di certo se un giorno ci scriverai dell'ennesimo tradimento......non prendertela ma credo tua moglie ti conosca meglio di quello che ti conosci tu......!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Tradito*

Io non dico che tu sia un.........ci mancherebbe oggi sei felice?Contento per te...ma mica tutti son cos' fortunati sai.....!!!


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non dico che sia giusto il mio.....!Io dico che trovo molto poco condivisibile l'atterggiamento di roger....ma sopratutto STRATEGICAMENTE SBAGLIATO!!!!!Quando accadono situazioni simili...bisogna solo sparire e far franare la terra sotto i pierdi al traditore.....quanto meno....ci considererà e rispetterà...quanto meno....l!!!


Da oggi infatti "la mia strategia" sarà quella di "sparire". Non mi vedrà, non mi sentirà... Ho solo voluto evitare che il suo voler ritornare non fosse possibile per paura d'essere respinta. Oggi sa che se vuole può ritornare con tutti i problemi che ne conseguiranno. Ma sa anche che non potrà aspettare in eterno ed ogni giorno è un rischio in più.
Per me è un giorno d'attesa... Per lei un giorno che potrebbe essere stato l'ultimo buono per essere perdonata.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Roger*

Dopo quello che ha fatto la dovrebbe mettere nel conto la paura di esser respinta....sarebbe il minimo........ma si infondo un tradimento non è così grave........!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Roger*

Tu l'hai gia perdonata...e lei di questo ne ha la piena consapevolezza...ed è per questo che si permette ancora di prendere tempo e di esser confusa......magari continua pure con l'altro.......!!


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Da oggi infatti "la mia strategia" sarà quella di "sparire". Non mi vedrà, non mi sentirà... Ho solo voluto evitare che il suo voler ritornare non fosse possibile per paura d'essere respinta. Oggi sa che se vuole può ritornare con tutti i problemi che ne conseguiranno. Ma sa anche che non potrà aspettare in eterno ed ogni giorno è un rischio in più.
> Per me è un giorno d'attesa... Per lei un giorno che potrebbe essere stato l'ultimo buono per essere perdonata.


 :up:


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu l'hai gia perdonata...e lei di questo ne ha la piena consapevolezza...ed è per questo che si permette ancora di prendere tempo e di esser confusa......magari continua pure con l'altro.......!!


 non credo che lei abbia la consapevolezza di essere stata perdonata ma solo la consapevolezza di avere da parte di roger un'apertura al possibile perdono...

per il fatto dell'altro......anche io ho i miei dubbi...non so perchè ho sta sensazione


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Figurati*

:rotfl:Figurati poi se una che ti ha tradito si spaventa ad aspettare un giorno in più......perchè potrebbe esser l'ultimo per un perdono già scontato........!!!!Forse non ti è chiaro che chi sta dettando le regole e lei...tu stai solo subendo.....la carnefice e lei e tu la povera vittima con pseudo aspirazioni da carnefice!!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Simy*

Ecco brava e ti sembra poco?


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco brava e ti sembra poco?


 cosa? per il perdono o per l'altro?


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo quello che ha fatto la dovrebbe mettere nel conto la paura di esser respinta....sarebbe il minimo........ma si infondo un tradimento non è così grave........!!


E' grave, come no...
E anche se dovesse tornare non è detto che la nostra storia continui...
Torna lei? Ok, il suo problema è risolto, vuole proseguire e si è resa conto di chi ha al suo fianco... Bene, ora iniziamo con l'iter risolutivo del mio problema inceve... Dimostrami che mi vuoi, mi vuoi con tutto il cuore, io sono l'uomo della tua vita. Dimostrami ora, ed ogni giorno sempre di più, che di te mi posso fidare, che mi ami, che quello che hai fatto è solo stato un enorme sbaglio. Dimostrami che l'altro non è nessuno, dimostrami che tornerai al lavoro e di lui non te ne importa nulla. Io ti darò tutto me stesso, cercherò di sconfiggere, giorno per giorno, la voglia di controllarti, di vedere ciò che fai, cercherò di allontanare dai miei pensieri te con un altro uomo, cercherò di essere tuo, cercherò di amarti più di prima! Cercheremo di ritrovarci, nuovamente, insieme, modificando il nostro vivere in modo che la coppia ritrovi la salute perduta...
Cercheremo di amarci di nuovo.
Non so se tutto questo sia possibile, lo spero anche se sarà come scalare l'Himalaya!!!


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> E' grave, come no...
> E anche se dovesse tornare non è detto che la nostra storia continui...
> Torna lei? Ok, il suo problema è risolto, vuole proseguire e si è resa conto di chi ha al suo fianco... Bene, ora iniziamo con l'iter risolutivo del mio problema inceve... Dimostrami che mi vuoi, mi vuoi con tutto il cuore, io sono l'uomo della tua vita. Dimostrami ora, ed ogni giorno sempre di più, che di te mi posso fidare, che mi ami, che quello che hai fatto è solo stato un enorme sbaglio. Dimostrami che l'altro non è nessuno, dimostrami che tornerai al lavoro e di lui non te ne importa nulla. Io ti darò tutto me stesso, cercherò di sconfiggere, giorno per giorno, la voglia di controllarti, di vedere ciò che fai, cercherò di allontanare dai miei pensieri te con un altro uomo, cercherò di essere tuo, cercherò di amarti più di prima! Cercheremo di ritrovarci, nuovamente, insieme, modificando il nostro vivere in modo che la coppia ritrovi la salute perduta...
> Cercheremo di amarci di nuovo.
> Non so se tutto questo sia possibile, lo spero anche se sarà come scalare l'Himalaya!!!


 :up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Simy*

Il saper di un probabile perdono........!!


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il saper di un probabile perdono........!!


Oggi la farei ritornare a casa... Ma questa consizione e temporanea... Lo so io, lo sai tu, lo sa lei...


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Roger*

Cio che scrivi da leggere è bello....ma la vita ed i tradimenti son altra cosa......!!Cercheremo..... cercheremo.....fino ad oggi stai cercando.....solo tu.......!Che dire? in bocca al lupo.....ma la partenza per la scalata non presagisce nulla di buono.....!!!


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il saper di un probabile perdono........!!


 INFATTI HO DETTO PROBABILE! lei non ha la certezza che tornando le cose si risolvano! ma solo la consapevolezza che per un tempo limitato Roger è disponibile a provarci! è ovvio che poi saranno tanti i fattori che influerenzeranno l'evolversi di questa situazione!
Roger non mi sembra un tipo senza palle....le sta solo dando una possibilità


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Roger*

E non dovrebbe saperlo lei.....!!:up:


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non dovrebbe saperlo lei.....!!:up:


Ti garantisco che se lei non sapesse della mia apertura non tornerebbe (magari non torna comunque). Ho voluto dargli questa condizione. Forse ho sbagliato? Non credo. Comunque il tuo modo di vedere le cose non è sbagliato, è solo diverso. Il mio è soltanto il modo che ti fa mettere il cuore in pace senza il dubbio che lei non torni o si faccia viva per motivi terzi all'amore, alla scelta.
Da ora sarò più vicino al tuo modo di vedere le cose. Da ora si, perchè è tutto in mano sua. Pensa al rimorso di rivedersi magari tra 5 anni, parlare dell'amore perduto e capire che lei non è tornata per paura, perchè convinta che tu non l'avresti mai perdonata. Una storia, un matrimonio buttati per incomprensioni... Noooo


----------



## bastardo dentro (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> E' grave, come no...
> E anche se dovesse tornare non è detto che la nostra storia continui...
> Torna lei? Ok, il suo problema è risolto, vuole proseguire e si è resa conto di chi ha al suo fianco... Bene, ora iniziamo con l'iter risolutivo del mio problema inceve... Dimostrami che mi vuoi, mi vuoi con tutto il cuore, io sono l'uomo della tua vita. Dimostrami ora, ed ogni giorno sempre di più, che di te mi posso fidare, che mi ami, che quello che hai fatto è solo stato un enorme sbaglio. Dimostrami che l'altro non è nessuno, dimostrami che tornerai al lavoro e di lui non te ne importa nulla. Io ti darò tutto me stesso, cercherò di sconfiggere, giorno per giorno, la voglia di controllarti, di vedere ciò che fai, cercherò di allontanare dai miei pensieri te con un altro uomo, cercherò di essere tuo, cercherò di amarti più di prima! Cercheremo di ritrovarci, nuovamente, insieme, modificando il nostro vivere in modo che la coppia ritrovi la salute perduta...
> Cercheremo di amarci di nuovo.
> Non so se tutto questo sia possibile, lo spero anche se sarà come scalare l'Himalaya!!!


ragazzo mio....non è possibile ciò che chiedi...capisco il tuo desiderio ma non è possibile. una donna tradisce perchè "sente" qualcosa, un qualcosa che può nascere da mancanze del partner, da stanchezza dell'unione ovvero da mille altri fattori. anche se il coinvolgimento non fosse particolarmente profondo come fa a dimostrarti tutto il suo amore ora? ha ancora sulla pelle l'altro e - che tu voglia o no - finire a letto con una persona con cui magari si condividono molte ore di lavoro è un esperienza "profonda". non può rinnegare se stessa così in fretta. sicuramente a livello conscio sa già di avere fatto una scemata, sa di avere messo in pericolo molte cose ma sa anche che ha sentito "qualcosa" e giusto o sbagliato che sia su questo qualcosa si interroga. Capisco il tuo dolore, il tuo sconforto, il tuo desiderio di riaverla accanto e ripartire. il tuo ottimismo e le atua voglia di fare traspaiono. dovresti però, se davvero la rivuoi, darle il tempo di metabolizzare, cercando di capire magari parlando con lei se hai commesso qualche errore, se si è sentita trascurata, non voluta o scontata. In due parole devi accettare di poterti mettere in discussione - e non è da tutti farlo -. Porti come un Cerbero  e giudicare il tradimento volendo che chi l'ha perpetrato rinneghi se stesso è un errore (gorsso...). la persona in question e può anche tornare ma lo farà per convenienza, per interesse, ma non per amore. Chi torna perchè vuole davvero tornare, consapevole dei propri errori e dei dolori causati, può aspirare ad avere un rapporto vero, dove il cuore batte e dove ci si  guarda negli occhi ancora con complicità... per la cronaca io sono un traditore (spero ex....) non scoperto

bastardo dentro


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ragazzo mio....non è possibile ciò che chiedi...capisco il tuo desiderio ma non è possibile. una donna tradisce perchè "sente" qualcosa, un qualcosa che può nascere da mancanze del partner, da stanchezza dell'unione ovvero da mille altri fattori. anche se il coinvolgimento non fosse particolarmente profondo come fa a dimostrarti tutto il suo amore ora? ha ancora sulla pelle l'altro e - che tu voglia o no - finire a letto con una persona con cui magari si condividono molte ore di lavoro è un esperienza "profonda". non può rinnegare se stessa così in fretta. *sicuramente a livello conscio sa già di avere fatto una scemata, sa di avere messo in pericolo molte cose ma sa anche che ha sentito "qualcosa" e giusto o sbagliato che sia su questo qualcosa si interroga*. Capisco il tuo dolore, il tuo sconforto, il tuo desiderio di riaverla accanto e ripartire. il tuo ottimismo e le atua voglia di fare traspaiono. dovresti però, se davvero la rivuoi, darle il tempo di metabolizzare, cercando di capire magari parlando con lei se hai commesso qualche errore, se si è sentita trascurata, non voluta o scontata. In due parole devi accettare di poterti mettere in discussione - e non è da tutti farlo -. *Porti come un Cerbero e giudicare il tradimento volendo che chi l'ha perpetrato rinneghi se stesso è un errore (gorsso...).* la persona in question e può anche tornare ma lo farà per convenienza, per interesse, ma non per amore. Chi torna perchè vuole davvero tornare, consapevole dei propri errori e dei dolori causati, può aspirare ad avere un rapporto vero, dove il cuore batte e dove ci si guarda negli occhi ancora con complicità... per la cronaca io sono un traditore (spero ex....) non scoperto
> 
> bastardo dentro


Giusto, giustissimo.
Quello che ho scritto in precedenza sarebbe un percorso lungo e faticoso... Come detto sarebbe come scalare l'Himalaya. E la preparazione per farlo, anche a livello sportivo, dura anni... Dici bene, pretendere che rinneghi se stessa ed il suo comportamento non sarà facile. Non immediato. Ma è pur vero che sarà una condizione essenziale. Prima o poi dovrà dirmi che ha sbagliato, che è stato un errore e che lui ora non conta più nulla! Non ci fosse questo presupposto che ci riproviamo a fare???


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Conte... Non devi essere uno di mezze misure tu vero?
> Nel mio caso, dovessi parlarle in questo modo, non proprio da lord, aprirei una discussione infinita. Mi chiedo, a cosa serve?


No.
Io sono un uomo dalle estreme conseguenze.
Adoro portare tutto all'eccesso, e alle estreme conseguenze.
Sono per il tutto o niente.
E proprio nel matrimonio mi sono esercitato nell'arte della diplomazia e compromesso, e non ha pagato.
Ma io avviso sempre.
Il mio guaio è sempre stato questo: si si va là, tutte sboronate, si si can che abbaia non morde...si si...
Serve a dimostrare a lei che sei un uomo con le palle e non uno zerbino. XD.
Secondo me, però hai sbagliato a cacciare tua moglie di casa tua: l'hai esposta al pericolo.

Ma porco mondo...ma possibile che voi uomini.....dopo che ci si impianta nel petto sto pugnale...non riusciate a prendere questa donna...dirle in faccia...troia e girarla a novanta e rimarcare il territorio?
Possibile di cosa hai paura Roger...

Ma te lo dico...da uno che ha fatto lo zerbino eh?
Mai più.
E con nessuna.

Ma questa è la mia nuova idea...
Se la beccassi che scopa con un altro...
Ok...adesso andiamo a vedere come fate e quel che fate...vediamo sto qua che cazzo ha e come ti fa godere...vediamo...

Roger, fa na cosa...
Ora è estate: ognuno passi l'estate per i cazzi propri.
A settembre la porti a cena.
Ci mettete una pietra sopra e amen.
Decidete di stare assieme in maniera diversa e più autentica.

Non farti tirar dentro in quella spirale merdosa...in cui si passa la vita ad autocompatirsi per le corna ricevute...me tapino son cornuto...

Fidati...quelli che come palloni gonfiati dicono...ah io le corna non ce le ho...tante volte...eheheheheheeh....son messi...male di brutto...

Porco mondo ROGER...sei suo marito!
Ok?
E che te frega se per capriccio si è fatta un amichetto?

Ma ri rendi conto che più ci soffri e ci discuti più dai importanza al suo amico?
L'amico?

Per te dovrebbe essere quel che è: un nulla che cammina...ok?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma questo è positivo!
> 
> Che lei si interroghi e si metta in discussione e cerchi delle risposte....


Che lei conosca sè stessa e non rompa il cazzo a lui.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere una soluzione, perchè no?
> Solo non la ritengo giusta per il mio caso... Almeno per ora...
> Però, magari smussando qualche angolo, l'intento dell'sms sarebbe più che lecito... Si si...


Ovvio io ti lancio la provocazione...solo tu sai come parlare a lei eh?
Sono le maestre qua che pensano che facendo come loro si ottengano i medesimi effetti...


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Io sono un uomo dalle estreme conseguenze.
> Adoro portare tutto all'eccesso, e alle estreme conseguenze.
> Sono per il tutto o niente.
> ...


 come sarebbe a dire che te frega???????


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :racchia:


Senti non fare la minestra con me.
Nel mondo lothariano si dice il zoccolo ok?
COme si dice andrenalina...
Non venire qui a imbarlocarmi...come imitatrice di Minerva...lasci molto a desiderare...accontentati di essere la GTV numero uno...in provincia ok?

COsa credi?
Quelli del bar...mi dicono...ma dove l'hai stanata quella lì?
Ah viene da un paese dove...le fighe girano in GTV.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi apri orizzonti sconosciuti,anche se posso immginare,io faccio tanto l'asino,ma chi e'di carne e non di ferro come me,capisco possa starci male,hai ragione.
> Mica male l'idea...vieni qua' e scopala...assai difficile per l'amante riuscirci pero'....con uno che guarda e'impossibile,credimi...sulla parola.


Appunto. No?
Ma se hai certi nervi saldi...
Sai che risate?
E poi dici a quell'altro, adesso ti faccio vedere io come si fa...cialtrone.


----------



## bastardo dentro (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Giusto, giustissimo.
> Quello che ho scritto in precedenza sarebbe un percorso lungo e faticoso... Come detto sarebbe come scalare l'Himalaya. E la preparazione per farlo, anche a livello sportivo, dura anni... Dici bene, pretendere che rinneghi se stessa ed il suo comportamento non sarà facile. Non immediato. Ma è pur vero che sarà una condizione essenziale. Prima o poi dovrà dirmi che ha sbagliato, che è stato un errore e che lui ora non conta più nulla! Non ci fosse questo presupposto che ci riproviamo a fare???


lei sa già che ha sbagliato, probabilmente in maniera grave ma sarebbe credibile se ti dicesse "scusa amore, ho allargato un'attimo la coscia ma è stato uno sbandamento momentaneo..." non è così. se la rivuoi davvero - come era prima - devi aiutare lei a compiere una scelta che ORA non può fare. la tua ricompensa arriverà DOPO se l'avrai riconquistata Lei riconoscera SOLO ALLORA pienamente di aver sbagliato, non subito, non adesso. Diverso è il discorso Tuo e cioè SE lo vuoi davvero, SE riesci a superare lo shock, SE il tuo orgoglio ti darà tregua e ti consentirà di non trattarla tutta la vita come unta puttana.... la mia non ha la pretesa di essere una ricetta ma è solo la mia esperienza per cui per ritornare ad amare ho "dovuto" mettere la coppia in forte discussione poichè c'erano dei rapporti "impari" che io credevo che avrei sopportato - anche tutta la vita - invece quando la collega mi ha fatto due moine (e due servizietti....) ho creduto di innamorarmi ... sii paziente se davvero la rivuoi;  e'l'unica via....

bastardo dentro


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Lavorano insieme ma non nello stesso reparto... Se vuole non vederlo può farlo... Se vuole, dici bene... Ma mi è sembrata decisa.
> Comunque non è lui a farmi paura. So quanto valgo!
> Questo è il mio carattere.
> Rose innaffiate si ma non mi sembravano tanto in forma...


Spiegale un altra cosa.
Ma te la dico con il cuore in mano, dato che sto vivendo una tentazione ben ricambiata. Vedi di dirle...capisco che tra colleghi di lavoro possa scattare quella scintilla...ma vedi in che casini sei adesso? Non puoi scappare...
Vedi di aiutarla...
Sai che casin, se lei gli dice, senti sono nei guai perchè mio marito mi ha beccata, non voglio perdere mio marito, quindi facciamo finta che tra noi non sia successo niente...ok?
Se l'amico è uno intelligente dice ok, si dai, siamo stati sgamati ed è finita...ma se è un deficente...continuerà a tormentarla...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho fatta a riportarla a casa. Ho cercato, non ce l'ho fatta.
> Le ho dimostrato tutto l'amore che provo per lei, in questo momento non è stato abbastanza. Lei mi ha detto che deve rifletterci ancora un po' su. Ora ho staccato la spina delle comunicazioni verso di lei. Se vuole sa dove e come trovarmi.


So come si sta male quando le proviamo tutte ed è sempre la cosa sbagliata.
Bravo.
Stacca quella spina...non hai idea di come...capo tre giorni stai meglio...
Prova a immaginare che sia all'estero per lavoro...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Lo sa che non sarà aperta in eterno...
> Ogni giorno è una soferenza per me ma voglio che sappia che è anche un rischio per lei...


NO.
Lascia aperta quella porta.
Ma...
VIVI LA TUA VITA.
Ohi, se un giorno torna....chissà che cosa potrebbe trovare eh?
L'importante è che se torna...non trovi un uomo che piange...ti direbbe che fai la vittima e ti autocompatisci...
Vivi la tua vita a prescindere da lei...ok?


----------



## Niko74 (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Questa cosa non mi piace per niente.........


Già, vuoi mettere un bel "non so...ci devo pensare"? 
Pure a me non piace per niente quella frase.

Comunque in bocca al lupo Roger :up:


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spiegale un altra cosa.
> Ma te la dico con il cuore in mano, dato che sto vivendo una tentazione ben ricambiata. Vedi di dirle...capisco che tra colleghi di lavoro possa scattare quella scintilla...ma vedi in che casini sei adesso? Non puoi scappare...
> Vedi di aiutarla...
> Sai che casin, se lei gli dice, senti sono nei guai perchè mio marito mi ha beccata, non voglio perdere mio marito, quindi facciamo finta che tra noi non sia successo niente...ok?
> Se l'amico è uno intelligente dice ok, si dai, siamo stati sgamati ed è finita...ma se è un deficente...continuerà a tormentarla...


O conte, sei forte tu e mi piace il tuo modo di veder le cose... Da saggio...
Far finta sarà dura...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Leggo spesso commenti di questo tipo sul forum.
> Anche io, prima di cascarci, pensavo che avrei fatto "il duro" se fosse capitato a me. Anche io avrei ragionato come te, Oscuro.
> Ma viverla sulla propria pelle è tutta un'altra storia. Siamo persone diverse, abbiamo alle spalle storie diverse, e nonostante le "fisime" e i principi che ci auto-imponiamo, quando ci sbattiamo il muso reagiamo in modo diverso.
> Roger deve fare quello che si sente per tornare ad essere felice. Tutto il resto sono seghe mentali.


Bravo.
Bellissimo post!
Tu si che hai palle!:up::up::up:
E non fai quello che si piange addosso!


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Già, vuoi mettere un bel "non so...ci devo pensare"?
> Pure a me non piace per niente quella frase.
> 
> Comunque in bocca al lupo Roger :up:


 infatti......... pensare a cosa? cazzo tuo marito è venuto da te a dirti che ti ama e tu dopo quello che hai fatto ci devi pensare?

spero anche io che le cose per Roger sistemino..lo spero davvero con tutto il cuore!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> E' grave, come no...
> E anche se dovesse tornare non è detto che la nostra storia continui...
> Torna lei? Ok, il suo problema è risolto, vuole proseguire e si è resa conto di chi ha al suo fianco... Bene, ora iniziamo con l'iter risolutivo del mio problema inceve... Dimostrami che mi vuoi, mi vuoi con tutto il cuore, io sono l'uomo della tua vita. Dimostrami ora, ed ogni giorno sempre di più, che di te mi posso fidare, che mi ami, che quello che hai fatto è solo stato un enorme sbaglio. Dimostrami che l'altro non è nessuno, dimostrami che tornerai al lavoro e di lui non te ne importa nulla. Io ti darò tutto me stesso, cercherò di sconfiggere, giorno per giorno, la voglia di controllarti, di vedere ciò che fai, cercherò di allontanare dai miei pensieri te con un altro uomo, cercherò di essere tuo, cercherò di amarti più di prima! Cercheremo di ritrovarci, nuovamente, insieme, modificando il nostro vivere in modo che la coppia ritrovi la salute perduta...
> Cercheremo di amarci di nuovo.
> Non so se tutto questo sia possibile, lo spero anche se sarà come scalare l'Himalaya!!!


Bravo...questa via è bellissima...
Fai di tutto che non finisca in sterili polemiche sul chi ha ragione e chi ha torto, su chi ha sbagliato o meno...
Quindi a maggior ragione...lasciala libera...
di venire lei in cerca di te...
Prenditi un estate sabbatica cucciolo...
Cazzo...hai 33 anni...
Ohi....Lothar...che dici...ce lo portiamo in romagna?
Ocio eh...là pullulla di zoc...ah ehm...zanzare anofile!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ragazzo mio....non è possibile ciò che chiedi...capisco il tuo desiderio ma non è possibile. una donna tradisce perchè "sente" qualcosa, un qualcosa che può nascere da mancanze del partner, da stanchezza dell'unione ovvero da mille altri fattori. anche se il coinvolgimento non fosse particolarmente profondo come fa a dimostrarti tutto il suo amore ora? ha ancora sulla pelle l'altro e - che tu voglia o no - finire a letto con una persona con cui magari si condividono molte ore di lavoro è un esperienza "profonda". non può rinnegare se stessa così in fretta. sicuramente a livello conscio sa già di avere fatto una scemata, sa di avere messo in pericolo molte cose ma sa anche che ha sentito "qualcosa" e giusto o sbagliato che sia su questo qualcosa si interroga. Capisco il tuo dolore, il tuo sconforto, il tuo desiderio di riaverla accanto e ripartire. il tuo ottimismo e le atua voglia di fare traspaiono. dovresti però, se davvero la rivuoi, darle il tempo di metabolizzare, cercando di capire magari parlando con lei se hai commesso qualche errore, se si è sentita trascurata, non voluta o scontata. In due parole devi accettare di poterti mettere in discussione - e non è da tutti farlo -. Porti come un Cerbero  e giudicare il tradimento volendo che chi l'ha perpetrato rinneghi se stesso è un errore (gorsso...). la persona in question e può anche tornare ma lo farà per convenienza, per interesse, ma non per amore. Chi torna perchè vuole davvero tornare, consapevole dei propri errori e dei dolori causati, può aspirare ad avere un rapporto vero, dove il cuore batte e dove ci si  guarda negli occhi ancora con complicità... per la cronaca io sono un traditore (spero ex....) non scoperto
> 
> bastardo dentro


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...dai bastardo...questo è un luogo comune...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...ma non hai mai capito che quelle che te la danno così en passant...cercano proprio il tipo...che AHAHAHAHAHA...poi non le rompe le ovaie?

Fidati: sono donne.
Neanche loro sanno dirti perchè lo hanno fatto.
Ma ovvio se ti amano, ti diranno la più amabile, ammirabile giustificazione che sia meno dolorosa per il tuo ego di maschio.
Se non ti amano...allora so cazzi...perchè diventano perfide...e magari ti dicono...ah ti ho tradito perchè tu non sai scoparmi come si deve.
Lascia stare dai...su...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Giusto, giustissimo.
> Quello che ho scritto in precedenza sarebbe un percorso lungo e faticoso... Come detto sarebbe come scalare l'Himalaya. E la preparazione per farlo, anche a livello sportivo, dura anni... Dici bene, pretendere che rinneghi se stessa ed il suo comportamento non sarà facile. Non immediato. Ma è pur vero che sarà una condizione essenziale. Prima o poi dovrà dirmi che ha sbagliato, che è stato un errore e che lui ora non conta più nulla! Non ci fosse questo presupposto che ci riproviamo a fare???


Senti ascolta il nonno qua.
Se lasci passare il tempo...
Poi se torna...hai il vantaggio enorme di poter creare una nuova storia eh?
Qui sta l'errore secondo me...il ri costruire...il ri provarci...
Ciò porterà a ri petere gli stessi schemi e a ri mettersi nelle stesse situazioni...

Pensa al vantaggio enorme di poterle dire...
Siamo due persone nuove...evolute...
NOI due siamo più importanti delle corna che ci siamo fatti.

Staccate le corna, le mettete in giardino sotto terra e amen.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> come sarebbe a dire che te frega???????


SI. 
Simy.
Se arrivi a fregartene, non ci soffri più.
Sono giorni che penso a Sole...e al suo...se smetteremo di considerare il corpo dell'altro nostra esclusiva proprietà.
E sai Simy ho capito perfino dove ero giustamente geloso e possessivo.

Simy, ascoltami, tu sei figa e moderna, hai tutti i numeri per essere una vera donna consapevole.
La prossima volta che mi metti con un uomo, sbattetene...
Tu sai che: A) Se vuole può tradirti.
B) Se tu vuoi puoi tradirlo.

Se lui ti dice...ah non ti tradirò maaaaaaaaaaaiiiii...tu gli ridi in faccia...e gli dici...dai e se incontri la Schiffer che te la offre? Rinunci?


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Mhhhh*

Lei non torna per paura di non esser perdonata?Bè siam all'apoteosi adesso......Questa donna ti tradisce....ti umilia....tu vai da lei a dirgli....se torni a casa la porta è aperta.....per non fargli aver la paura di non esser perdonata???MA ti rendi conto di cosa scrivi?di cosa pensi?Cazzo ma la paura di allargare le gambe ad un altro mica gli è venuta però.......paura delle conseguenze....potrebbe non tornare per paura di non esser perdonata......!Secondo me la paura è la tua di pererla....di restare da solo.....perchè credimi non è proprio accettabile....appecoronarsi così.......!!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lei non torna per paura di non esser perdonata?Bè siam all'apoteosi adesso......Questa donna ti tradisce....ti umilia....tu vai da lei a dirgli....se torni a casa la porta è aperta.....per non fargli aver la paura di non esser perdonata???MA ti rendi conto di cosa scrivi?di cosa pensi?Cazzo ma la paura di allargare le gambe ad un altro mica gli è venuta però.......paura delle conseguenze....potrebbe non tornare per paura di non esser perdonata......!Secondo me la paura è la tua di pererla....di restare da solo.....perchè credimi non è proprio accettabile....appecoronarsi così.......!!


Oscuro dai sei troppo come dire...rigido...
Sai come vanno certe cose no?


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Conte*

Appunto....so come vanno certe cose.....e trovo incomprensibile questo modo di agire...!Cmq conte scusami ma ho avuto dei seri problemi...e non ti ho potuto scrivere......!!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto....so come vanno certe cose.....e trovo incomprensibile questo modo di agire...!Cmq conte scusami ma ho avuto dei seri problemi...e non ti ho potuto scrivere......!!


Tranquillo...non ho mai fretta per certe cose!
Quando puoi...e in ogni caso grazie!:up::up::up:

Allora che si deve fare?
Lei mi tradisce.
Scopro chi è.
Lo uccido.
Abbiamo: un morto, un marito che finisce in carcere, una donna che perde chi amava e chi l'ha amata.
Va ben così? Allora?

Mi pare che Roger, cerchi non tanto di punire lei, o di non essere fatto passare per fesso, quanto di superare ed andare oltre a questa delusione eh?


----------



## Amoremio (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti......... pensare a cosa? cazzo tuo marito è venuto da te a dirti che ti ama e tu dopo quello che hai fatto ci devi pensare?
> 
> spero anche io che le cose per Roger sistemino..lo spero davvero con tutto il cuore!


mah

nemmeno mio marito decise subito quando io gli dissi che poteva scegliere

la cosa fondamentale è che la decisione sia convinta
non solo sulla base di una sorta di sollievo

naturalmente,
mentre l'altro decide il tradito magari cambia idea

ma ci sta


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Simy.
> Se arrivi a fregartene, non ci soffri più.
> Sono giorni che penso a Sole...e al suo...se smetteremo di considerare il corpo dell'altro nostra esclusiva proprietà.
> ...


 Grazie per i complimenti! ma sei troppo buono!
Vedi Conte io sono consapevole del fatto che possa essere tradita di nuovo...è per questo che dico sempre che al momento voglio stare sola perchè non riesco a fidarmi...
ma va anche detto che la mia storia sicuramente mi ha insegnato delle cose...di cui farò tesoro...


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mah
> 
> nemmeno mio marito decise subito quando io gli dissi che poteva scegliere
> 
> ...


 ma io mi riferivo alla decisione di tornare subito a casa....per tutto il resto è normale che ci vuole tempo...


----------



## Amoremio (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma io mi riferivo alla decisione di tornare subito a casa....per tutto il resto è normale che ci vuole tempo...


sai simy

differenziare questi 2 profili, dato che ora è fuori, può essere mentalmente complicato


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai simy
> 
> differenziare questi 2 profili, dato che ora è fuori, può essere mentalmente complicato


 dici?????? bò...sarà che io le vedo due cose distinte e separate......


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> So come si sta male quando le proviamo tutte ed è sempre la cosa sbagliata.
> Bravo.
> Stacca quella spina...non hai idea di come...capo tre giorni stai meglio...
> Prova a immaginare che sia all'estero per lavoro...


Proverò, sarà dura.
Staccare la spina, è per il mio bene quindi... Yes è la soluzione!


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Lascia aperta quella porta.
> Ma...
> VIVI LA TUA VITA.
> ...


Certo... Quella porta, intendo, non sarà sempre aperta nel senso che non starò ad aspettarla all'infinito. La amo ok, ma se questo amore non è ricambiato e se tutto è andato irrimediabilmente a rotoli di certo reagirò e mi rifarò una vita. Ora non lo voglio nemmeno immaginare ma non immagino nemmeno la mia vita in un centro psichiatrico. Oh, sia chiaro, non mi ammalerò per questo...


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger, che delusione tua moglie  .


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti......... pensare a cosa? cazzo tuo marito è venuto da te a dirti che ti ama e tu dopo quello che hai fatto ci devi pensare?
> 
> spero anche io che le cose per Roger sistemino..lo spero davvero con tutto il cuore!


Cara Simy...
Carissima dolce Simy...
Lo spero tanto anch'io ma se fosse tornata subito senza pensare, quali considerazioni avrei potuto trarre io dal suo comportamento??? Sicuramente l'avrei avuta ed insieme ne avremmo parlato ma così, ora, dovesse tornare, sarebbe più sicura di ciò che vuole...


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo...questa via è bellissima...
> Fai di tutto che non finisca in sterili polemiche sul chi ha ragione e chi ha torto, su chi ha sbagliato o meno...
> Quindi a maggior ragione...lasciala libera...
> di venire lei in cerca di te...
> ...


Romagna...
Ah ah ah... week end di fine luglio...
Già programmato da tempo...
Solo boys!
Vaffanculo a tutto io ci vado, comunque... Non starò di certo a casa a piangere!!! L'errore non l'ho fatto io e se tra un mesetto non sarà tornata beh... Mi metterò il cuore in pace e cercherò di passare un bel week end...


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mah
> 
> nemmeno mio marito decise subito quando io gli dissi che poteva scegliere
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Roger, che delusione tua moglie  .


In che senso Mari'???


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Cara Simy...
> Carissima dolce Simy...
> Lo spero tanto anch'io ma se fosse tornata subito senza pensare, quali considerazioni avrei potuto trarre io dal suo comportamento??? Sicuramente l'avrei avuta ed insieme ne avremmo parlato ma così, ora, dovesse tornare, sarebbe più sicura di ciò che vuole...


 non sono d'accordo...tornare subito sarebbe stato un modo per dirti "ho fatto una cazzata...adesso scorniamoci pure ma salviamo il salvabile!"


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo...tornare subito sarebbe stato un modo per dirti "ho fatto una cazzata...adesso scorniamoci pure ma salviamo il salvabile!"


Non sarebbe stato da lei e ne sono consapevole, per questo, tutto qui...


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> In che senso Mari'???


Mi aspettavo di piu' ... tu hai fatto tutto quello che un uomo ancora innamorato cerca di rimediare, hai messo da parte il rancore iniziale e, le hai dato la possibilita' di poter ripartire da un'altra angolazione, e lei?  ... ha perduto una occasione d'oro.


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Non sarebbe stato da lei e ne sono consapevole, per questo, tutto qui...


 ......bè tu la conosci..quindi sai com'è fatta...ma secondo me visto che tu hai fatto un passo verso di lei...lei avrebbe potuto farne un altro verso di te...ed invece nonostante tutto in questi giorni c'è stato il silenzio totale da parte sua..... sei stato tu a chiamarla di nuovo


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi aspettavo di piu' ... tu hai fatto tutto quello che un uomo ancora innamorato cerca di rimediare, hai messo da parte il rancore iniziale e, le hai dato la possibilita' di poter ripartire da un'altra angolazione, e lei?  ... ha perduto una occasione d'oro.


Cara Mari'...
Lo sa che ha perso un'occasione d'oro e al fine di riflettere meglio mi ha detto tra le lacrime che avrebbe rischiato anche di perdermi ma non sarebbe tornata con le idee confuse. La conosco bene, lo sapevo già da prima che sarebbe andata così...
Proprio per questo venerdi sera dall'incontro ne sono uscito fiducioso, molto fiducioso sul fatto che lei possa tornare...
Poi tutto il resto, eventualmente, verrà; anche il fatto mio di riuscire a rivolerla fino in fondo, a superare lo shock, le visioni... Dovesse tornare non so cosa la mia mente farà... Cosa la mia immaginazione ed il mio cuore tireranno fuori... Ma già sarebbe un inizio... 
Iscriviamoci, facciamo la corsa, non arrendiamoci prima di partire... Poi, se non ci saremo preparati a dovere o se le condizioni proprio non ci permetteranno di proseguire ci fermeremo... Ma proviamoci, non fermiaci alla prima avversità, seppur grande. Ma raggiungere il traguardo è possibile e perchè no, anche vincere non è impossibile...
Io mi batto, anche contro chi è più forte di me! Perchè posso vincere!!!


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ......bè tu la conosci..quindi sai com'è fatta...ma secondo me visto che tu hai fatto un passo verso di lei...lei avrebbe potuto farne un altro verso di te...ed invece nonostante tutto in questi giorni c'è stato il silenzio totale da parte sua..... sei stato tu a chiamarla di nuovo


Vero Simy...
Per questo ieri sera ero proprio a terra...
E proprio per questo che non farò più un errore simile.
Ora attesa, stand by...
Tempo al tempo!


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Vero Simy...
> Per questo ieri sera ero proprio a terra...
> E proprio per questo che non farò più un errore simile.
> Ora attesa, stand by...
> Tempo al tempo!


 ormai non puoi fare altro che attendere.....però cerca di fare qualcosa che ti distragga...non stare chiuso in casa a pensare e a stare male ok?


----------



## Sabina (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti......... pensare a cosa? cazzo tuo marito è venuto da te a dirti che ti ama e tu dopo quello che hai fatto ci devi pensare?
> 
> spero anche io che le cose per Roger sistemino..lo spero davvero con tutto il cuore!


Quando una persona impegnata prende una "sbandata" per un altro va in piena crisi. Comincia a mettere tutto in discussione, cerca di capire perché e' successo, cosa mancava o manca nel rapporto che ha in corso. E in più ci sono tutte queste nuove emozioni che vorresti poter vivere liberamente. Ma non e' possibile, le cose non sono così semplici. Devi fare una scelta. 
Si apre una crisi per cui c'e bisogno di tempo. Secondo me lei ha fatto bene a non tornare a casa subito, perché così ha modo di riflettere obiettivamente su tutto e soprattutto di SENTIRE quanto le manca veramente suo marito, sapendo che se attende troppo rischia di perderlo. Vivere insieme a lui non l'aiuta a farsi chiarezza in questo senso. Se c'è un sentimento profondo da parte sua ritornerà.


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quando una persona impegnata prende una "sbandata" per un altro va in piena crisi. Comincia a mettere tutto in discussione, cerca di capire perché e' successo, cosa mancava o manca nel rapporto che ha in corso. E in più ci sono tutte queste nuove emozioni che vorresti poter vivere liberamente. Ma non e' possibile, le cose non sono così semplici. Devi fare una scelta.
> Si apre una crisi per cui c'e bisogno di tempo. Secondo me lei ha fatto bene a non tornare a casa subito, perché così ha modo di riflettere obiettivamente su tutto e soprattutto di SENTIRE quanto le manca veramente suo marito, sapendo che se attende troppo rischia di perderlo. Vivere insieme a lui non l'aiuta a farsi chiarezza in questo senso. Se c'è un sentimento profondo da parte sua ritornerà.


 Anche Roger è in piena crisi...eppure una possibilità gliela sta dando...


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ormai non puoi fare altro che attendere.....però cerca di fare qualcosa che ti distragga...non stare chiuso in casa a pensare e a stare male ok?


Grazie, Simy...
No, non starò a casa a piangere davanti ad un film romantico in tv.
Fortunatamente è estate e pratico mille sport! Loro mi han sempre aiutato, sia nel farli direttamente sia nel trovare, nel praticarli, persone con le quali condividere esperienze anche di vita vissuta...
E poi lo sport tempra... Agonisticamente son sempre gioie e dolori...


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quando una persona impegnata prende una "sbandata" per un altro va in piena crisi. Comincia a mettere tutto in discussione, cerca di capire perché e' successo, cosa mancava o manca nel rapporto che ha in corso. E in più ci sono tutte queste nuove emozioni che vorresti poter vivere liberamente. Ma non e' possibile, le cose non sono così semplici. Devi fare una scelta.
> Si apre una crisi per cui c'e bisogno di tempo. Secondo me lei ha fatto bene a non tornare a casa subito, perché così ha modo di riflettere obiettivamente su tutto e soprattutto di SENTIRE quanto le manca veramente suo marito, sapendo che se attende troppo rischia di perderlo. Vivere insieme a lui non l'aiuta a farsi chiarezza in questo senso. Se c'è un sentimento profondo da parte sua ritornerà.


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Anche Roger è in piena crisi...eppure una possibilità gliela sta dando...


Simy, non ci crederai ma son d'accordo con lei...


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Simy, non ci crederai ma son d'accordo con lei...


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Grazie, Simy...
> No, non starò a casa a piangere davanti ad un film romantico in tv.
> Fortunatamente è estate e pratico mille sport! Loro mi han sempre aiutato, sia nel farli direttamente sia nel trovare, nel praticarli, persone con le quali condividere esperienze anche di vita vissuta...
> *E poi lo sport tempra...* Agonisticamente son sempre gioie e dolori...



... ed e' una ottima valvola di sfogo  ad esempio il pugilato :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Anche Roger è in piena crisi...eppure una possibilità gliela sta dando...


E' un tipo di crisi diversa. Lei ora sa che lui gliela da'.

Ti e' mai capitato di innamorarti di un altro quando avevi in corso una relazione seria e duratura (intendo anni assieme)? Mi dispiace, non e' una accusa, ma chi non ha provato non può capire veramente cosa ci sta dall'altra parte.
Io non mi sono stupita della sua scelta, anzi immaginavo che non sarebbe tornata a casa subito e immaginavo che per un po' avrebbe tagliato i contatti. Ma non e' un segnale di fine, di mancanza di amore.


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' un tipo di crisi diversa. Lei ora sa che lui gliela da'.
> 
> Ti e' mai capitato di innamorarti di un altro quando avevi in corso una relazione seria e duratura (intendo anni assieme)? Mi dispiace, non e' una accusa, ma chi non ha provato non può capire veramente cosa ci sta dall'altra parte.
> Io non mi sono stupita della sua scelta, anzi immaginavo che non sarebbe tornata a casa subito e immaginavo che per un po' avrebbe tagliato i contatti. Ma non e' un segnale di fine, di mancanza di amore.


Spero...
E spero che questa enpasse duri il meno possibile...


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' un tipo di crisi diversa. Lei ora sa che lui gliela da'.
> 
> *Ti e' mai capitato di innamorarti di un altro quando avevi in corso una relazione seria e duratura (intendo anni assieme)? *Mi dispiace, non e' una accusa, ma chi non ha provato non può capire veramente cosa ci sta dall'altra parte.
> Io non mi sono stupita della sua scelta, anzi immaginavo che non sarebbe tornata a casa subito e immaginavo che per un po' avrebbe tagliato i contatti. Ma non e' un segnale di fine, di mancanza di amore.


 no non mi è mai capitato....ma mi fido di te!


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

A me non è mai capitato ma ho desiderato altro quando la mia prima ex mi dava solo amarezza su amarezza (poi scoprì che era naturale che me ne desse visto che si frequentava con salsiccio meticcio il dentista dal pene sempre fuori), ma anche se ho avuto possibilità evidenti non le ho usate, perchè io non prostituisco me stesso e quello che sono in nome dell'amore.


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> A me non è mai capitato ma ho desiderato altro quando la mia prima ex mi dava solo amarezza su amarezza *(poi scoprì che era naturale che me ne desse visto che si frequentava con salsiccio meticcio il dentista dal pene sempre fuori),* ma anche se ho avuto possibilità evidenti non le ho usate, perchè io non prostituisco me stesso e quello che sono in nome dell'amore.


Danie' ... tu a volte mi fai morire :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Roger (4 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> A me non è mai capitato ma ho desiderato altro quando la mia prima ex mi dava solo amarezza su amarezza (poi scoprì che era naturale che me ne desse visto che si frequentava con salsiccio meticcio il dentista dal pene sempre fuori), ma anche se ho avuto possibilità evidenti non le ho usate, perchè io non prostituisco me stesso e quello che sono in nome dell'amore.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Grazie, Simy...
> No, non starò a casa a piangere davanti ad un film romantico in tv.
> Fortunatamente è estate e pratico mille sport! Loro mi han sempre aiutato, sia nel farli direttamente sia nel trovare, nel praticarli, persone con le quali condividere esperienze anche di vita vissuta...
> E poi lo sport tempra... Agonisticamente son sempre gioie e dolori...



Caro Roger, mi sono aggiornata ora ora e non pensavo di trovare scritte queste novità poco piacevoli.
Mi dispiace tanto, volevo solo dirti che ti sono vicina anch'io, per quel che può servire.
Fai bene a tenerti impegnato più che puoi mentalmente, io purtroppo non riesco neanche a fare sport con la dovuta concentrazione perché il pensiero casca sempre e sempre lì. Non mi godo più niente ormai...oggi, però, sono un pochino più sollevata e vedo un po' di chiarore davanti a me, non dispero.
Quanto a te, se dici che ti immaginavi che avrebbe reagito così, rincuorati pensando che, quando si riaffaccerà nella tua vita, lo farà perché è sicura di volerlo e non per altri motivi di comodo.
Spero che tu le abbia fatto comunque capire, come mi sembra di aver letto, che tu non sarai lì ad aspettarla in eterno (si fa per dire) perché ogni giorno che passa potrebbe comportare un passo in più di allontanamento da lei, e questo, credimi, non dipende neanche tanto dalla tua volontà.
Se lei ritiene che a casa con te non possa prendere una decisione serena, fa bene a starne lontano, senza approfittarsene però, vedrai che questo non succederà, tanti anni di vissuto insieme non si possono cancellare con un colpo di spugna o per una stupida infatuazione.
Tienici informati.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' un tipo di crisi diversa. Lei ora sa che lui gliela da'.
> 
> Ti e' mai capitato di innamorarti di un altro quando avevi in corso una relazione seria e duratura (intendo anni assieme)? Mi dispiace, non e' una accusa, ma chi non ha provato non può capire veramente cosa ci sta dall'altra parte.
> Io non mi sono stupita della sua scelta, anzi immaginavo che non sarebbe tornata a casa subito e immaginavo che per un po' avrebbe tagliato i contatti. Ma non e' un segnale di fine, di mancanza di amore.


Oggi è una giornata no e pessimista già di suo, e quindi i miei post potrebbero avere la stessa attendibilità di un monologo di Stevie Wonder sull'arte figurativa, ma mentre ti leggevo pensavo: cavolo ha ragione; e il fatto che tu abbia ragione non ha fatto altro che accrescere il mio pessimismo luneditico verso il mondo dei sentimenti.

Ovviamente è l'argomento che genera pessimismo....non Sabina :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oggi è una giornata no e pessimista già di suo, e quindi i miei post potrebbero avere la stessa attendibilità di un monologo di Stevie Wonder sull'arte figurativa, ma mentre ti leggevo pensavo: cavolo ha ragione; e il fatto che tu abbia ragione non ha fatto altro che accrescere *il mio pessimismo luneditico* verso il mondo dei sentimenti.
> 
> Ovviamente è l'argomento che genera pessimismo....non Sabina :mrgreen:




*Anche tu? 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMx9BU9BOps
*​


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho fatta a riportarla a casa. Ho cercato, non ce l'ho fatta.
> Le ho dimostrato tutto l'amore che provo per lei, in questo momento non è stato abbastanza. Lei mi ha detto che deve rifletterci ancora un po' su. Ora ho staccato la spina delle comunicazioni verso di lei. Se vuole sa dove e come trovarmi.


Senti se non ho capito male le tempistiche della perdita del bambino, me sa che le sei scaduto dalle palle avendola praticamente cacciata di casa lo stesso giorno o quasi...

Credo che sia una cosa devastante per loro e comportandoti cosi' me sa che le sei arrivato sotto i tacchi come gradimento...

hai avuto sfiga nella combinazione degli eventi...perdita del bambino e scoperta delle corna....

ho la sensazione che lo sfankulio sara' perenne...

AMEN!


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Senti se non ho capito male le tempistiche della perdita del bambino, me sa che le sei scaduto dalle palle avendola praticamente cacciata di casa lo stesso giorno o quasi...
> 
> Credo che sia una cosa devastante per loro e comportandoti cosi' me sa che le sei arrivato sotto i tacchi come gradimento...
> 
> ...


 dai povero...l'hai massacrato!


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator, la comprensione sti cazzi e scusa. La perdita di un figlio è un dramma, ma succede e non è mai voluto, le corna le ha messe lei e lei ha agito in modo tale che lui lo scoprisse in queste condizioni, scema lei, anzi più scema che mai.
Ripeto, un traditore che viene scoperto o è stupido o e deficiente, decidete voi.


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io non mi sono stupita della sua scelta, anzi immaginavo che non sarebbe tornata a casa subito e immaginavo che per un po' avrebbe tagliato i contatti.* Ma non e' un segnale di fine, di mancanza di amore.*


Sono d'accordo.

Roger, siete in mezzo a una crisi, ci sta tutto.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sterminator, la comprensione sti cazzi e scusa. La perdita di un figlio è un dramma, ma succede e non è mai voluto, le corna le ha messe lei e lei ha agito in modo tale che lui lo scoprisse in queste condizioni, scema lei, anzi più scema che mai.
> Ripeto, un traditore che viene scoperto o è stupido o e deficiente, decidete voi.


Beh forse un po' di tatto con la cacciata differita avrebbe giovato...

a meno che nun era manco er suo, allora ce stava...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Per favore*

Per favore....dico per favore non accomunate la perdita di un figlio...che purtroppo è un dramma serio...con delle squallide scopate extra-coniugali......dato che so cosa significa perdere un figlio...... vi pregherei di non scrivere certe puttanate.....anche perche a dir la verità ne sto leggendo fin troppe......!Ma di quale crisi state parlando?Lei si è fatta la sua storia extra.....ed è abbastanza chiaro...che pensa ancora all'amante.....e il povero roger che farnetica di scelte cazzute.....e non si rende conto che sta prendendo solo ceffoni in pieno viso.......!Per la serie quando finisci la tua serie di trombate pensaci...perchè la porta di casa è aperta....amazza che palle.....!!:incazzato:


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per favore....*dico per favore non accomunate la perdita di un figlio...che purtroppo è un dramma serio...con delle squallide scopate extra-coniugali......dato che so cosa significa perdere un figlio...... vi pregherei di non scrivere certe puttanate*.....anche perche a dir la verità ne sto leggendo fin troppe......!Ma di quale crisi state parlando?Lei si è fatta la sua storia extra.....ed è abbastanza chiaro...che pensa ancora all'amante.....e il povero roger che farnetica di scelte cazzute.....e non si rende conto che sta prendendo solo ceffoni in pieno viso.......!Per la serie quando finisci la tua serie di trombate pensaci...perchè la porta di casa è aperta....amazza che palle.....!!:incazzato:


 straquoto:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Daniele*

Un traditore che viene scoperto o è stupido o deficiente?O è fin troppo furbo da capire che come patner ha un imbelle e quindi accetta il rischio...tanto il coione starà li ad aspettare?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per favore....dico per favore non accomunate la perdita di un figlio...che purtroppo è un dramma serio...con delle squallide scopate extra-coniugali......dato che so cosa significa perdere un figlio...... vi pregherei di non scrivere certe puttanate.....anche perche a dir la verità ne sto leggendo fin troppe......!Ma di quale crisi state parlando?Lei si è fatta la sua storia extra.....ed è abbastanza chiaro...che pensa ancora all'amante.....e il povero roger che farnetica di scelte cazzute.....e non si rende conto che sta prendendo solo ceffoni in pieno viso.......!Per la serie quando finisci la tua serie di trombate pensaci...perchè la porta di casa è aperta....amazza che palle.....!!:incazzato:


Sono i soliti casini...
Ma cazzo non è successo che lei perde il figlio ieri l'altro, ieri ha trombato con un altro e oggi è stata cacciata di casa...dai su...
Mi pare che Roger avesse detto che lei ha passato anche un brutto periodo per la perdita di un figlio...ohi non sono cose da poco per una donna eh?


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

Io dico sempre che per un tradimento la soluzione è trasformare il traditore in panda in 2 secondi e la cacciata di casa, tutto questo non fa sminuire il proprio valore e dopo un poco di pena per una persona penosa si può incominciare a vivere.
Però tutti con ste storielle dei figlioletti qui e li...ammazza che bravi genitori soo tutti a non provare mai a sistemare le cose ma scopazzare in giro, sono davvero genitori modello (modello feccia).


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Anzi*

Anzi roger quando tornerà a casa...perchè troverà convenienza nel tornare a casa porgile anche le tue scuse...per esser stato troppo insistente in questo suo momento difficile...in questo suo momento CONFUSIANALE......!!!!MA fatemi il piacere......!!!


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono i soliti casini...
> Ma cazzo non è successo che lei perde il figlio ieri l'altro, ieri ha trombato con un altro e oggi è stata cacciata di casa...dai su...
> Mi pare che Roger avesse detto che lei ha passato anche un brutto periodo per la perdita di un figlio...ohi non sono cose da poco per una donna eh?


Ma questo non giustifica una donna nel farso l'amante, anzi la mette al pari di una puttana di infimo calibro.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Conte*

Ci son passato 8 mesi fa caro conte.....ma credimi non c'entra una mazza con trombate e tradimenti......e trovo riprorevole pensar ad ogni tipo di collegamento!!!


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

scusate ragazzi ma vi rendete conto di quello che scrivete??????? cosa c'entra la perdita di un bimbo col tradimento???????? qui stiamo toccando tasti delicati e molto dolorosi per una coppia! e cmq da quel che ho capito..il bimbo doveva nascere in questi giorni quindi la cosa è avvenuta mesi fa.......
ma voi riuscite ad immaginare quanto ciò possa essere devastante per una donna??????????????


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io dico sempre che per un tradimento la soluzione è trasformare il traditore in panda in 2 secondi e la cacciata di casa, tutto questo non fa sminuire il proprio valore e dopo un poco di pena per una persona penosa si può incominciare a vivere.
> Però tutti con ste storielle dei figlioletti qui e li...ammazza che bravi genitori soo tutti a non provare mai a sistemare le cose ma scopazzare in giro, sono davvero genitori modello (modello feccia).


Sei incommentabile......Noto con dispiacere che l'euforia per la laurea si è già esaurita e sei tornato il solto ottimista.
Si vede proprio che non hai figli dagli ultimi commenti ......(dire a un 15 che la madre ha tradito il padre, pensare che la perdita di un figlio sia un dolore paragonabile a un tradimento, e chiudi in bellezza con la solita stronzata che se tradisci il partner non sei un bravo genitore)......
Cresci Daniele, mi sembra proprio arrivato il momento....!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> scusate ragazzi ma vi rendete conto di quello che scrivete??????? cosa c'entra la perdita di un bimbo col tradimento???????? qui stiamo toccando tasti delicati e molto dolorosi per una coppia! e cmq da quel che ho capito..il bimbo doveva nascere in questi giorni quindi la cosa è avvenuta mesi fa.......
> ma voi riuscite ad immaginare quanto ciò possa essere devastante per una donna??????????????


No qui si pensa solo a quanto è stata stronza a tradire.....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma questo non giustifica una donna nel farso l'amante, anzi la mette al pari di una puttana di infimo calibro.


Ma come ti permetti sempre di parlare a sto modo.
Ma infatti le due cose non sono correlate XD.
Le questioni che si pone Roger, è tutt'altra che punire sua moglie. XD...
Ma possibile che ogni storia di tradimenti ti serva solo per esprimerti a sto modo?
Finchè parli della tua ex mi sta bene, ma non mi sta bene quando parli delle mogli altrui...anche perchè ci metti un disprezzo e un livore becero.
Varda certi giorni mi dico che uno come te: se li è prorprio meritati quei tradimenti. (ragazzate)


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

farfalla chi tradisce è una merda di genitore se lo fa per superficialità e dabenaggine, distruggere una famiglia per un orgasmo o due è davvero quanto di più osceno possa esistere al mondo, solo gente che non pensa potrebbe farlo.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> scusate ragazzi ma vi rendete conto di quello che scrivete??????? cosa c'entra la perdita di un bimbo col tradimento???????? qui stiamo toccando tasti delicati e molto dolorosi per una coppia! e cmq da quel che ho capito..il bimbo doveva nascere in questi giorni quindi la cosa è avvenuta mesi fa.......
> ma voi riuscite ad immaginare quanto ciò possa essere devastante per una donna??????????????


Hai voglia...visto si...


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No qui si pensa solo a quanto è stata stronza a tradire.....


 io non ho parole......hanno la delicatezza di un elefante! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come ti permetti sempre di parlare a sto modo.
> Ma infatti le due cose non sono correlate XD.
> Le questioni che si pone Roger, è tutt'altra che punire sua moglie. XD...
> Ma possibile che ogni storia di tradimenti ti serva solo per esprimerti a sto modo?
> ...


Una donna e un uomo che tradiscono sono feccia, non c'è perdono o giustificazioni che centrano, per il tradito sono questo e sinceramente il consiglio più bello che si può dare ad un tradito è di andarsene via per la propria strada alla facccia di tutto e tutti, in fin dei conti chi tradisce conosce benissimo quello i rischi e quindi deve anche saper pagare il conto alla fine.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci son passato 8 mesi fa caro conte.....ma credimi non c'entra una mazza con trombate e tradimenti......e trovo riprorevole pensar ad ogni tipo di collegamento!!!


Mi dispiace Oscù...
Dai basta trovare il coraggio e la voglia di riprovarci, e la volta dopo volar bassi...mi ricordo bene l'euforia...finita...all'ospedale...sono cose che toccano dentro eh? E se ci toccano noi, figurati loro...si sentono come dire...fallite...come se si dicessero...ma io allora non sono neanche capace di darti un figlio?
Ma come sai a chi non capitano certe cose è facile banalizzare.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Io*

Mi sebra di aver scritto di non accumunare le due cose......!!!L'aver perso un figlio non c'entra nulla con il tradimento!!!


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> scusate ragazzi ma vi rendete conto di quello che scrivete??????? cosa c'entra la perdita di un bimbo col tradimento???????? qui stiamo toccando tasti delicati e molto dolorosi per una coppia! e cmq da quel che ho capito..il bimbo doveva nascere in questi giorni quindi la cosa è avvenuta mesi fa.......
> ma voi riuscite ad immaginare quanto ciò possa essere devastante per una donna??????????????


Niente giustifica un tradimento, neppure questo dramma, e ripeto neppure. Non c'è giustificazione che tenga se non una demenza temporanea. Stop.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci son passato 8 mesi fa caro conte.....ma credimi non c'entra una mazza con trombate e tradimenti......e trovo riprorevole pensar ad ogni tipo di collegamento!!!


Ue' Oscu' se e solo se la perdita del figlio e' contemporanea alla scoperta delle corna con relativa cacciata io intendevo l'uso di un certo tatto....

a me pare di aver capito cosi' e se non lo e' ribadisco che non costituisce attenuante e la cacciata ce sta...

Stop...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci son passato 8 mesi fa caro conte.....ma credimi non c'entra una mazza con trombate e tradimenti......e trovo riprorevole pensar ad ogni tipo di collegamento!!!


Ti do ragione sul fatto che non c'entri. Ho provato quel dolore e anche se tutto è accaduto in poco tempo ricordo quanto ci ho sofferto.
Non è una scusante o una giustificazione e non sappiamo come abbiano affrontato la cosa Roger e la moglie. 
Può essere però che lo sconbussolamento dovuto a un dolore (qualunque esso sia) possa portare a dare un'importanza diversa a molte cose, a perdere di vista le cose importanti.....
Non sappiamo se sua moglie se la sta godendo oppure se veramente per non fare un ulteriore torto al marito abbia pensato di tornare solo quando sarà sicura di  poter essere la moglie che Roger merita.
Io una porta la lascerei aperta, poi sarà lei che dovrà impegnarsi per ricostruire....


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anzi roger quando tornerà a casa...perchè troverà convenienza nel tornare a casa porgile anche le tue scuse...per esser stato troppo insistente in questo suo momento difficile...in questo suo momento CONFUSIANALE......!!!!MA fatemi il piacere......!!!


Il problema non si porra' me sa....


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> farfalla chi tradisce è una merda di genitore se lo fa per superficialità e dabenaggine, distruggere una famiglia per un orgasmo o due è davvero quanto di più osceno possa esistere al mondo, solo gente che non pensa potrebbe farlo.


ti auguro di cuore di non diventare mai genitore e lo auguro soprattutto ai tuoi ipotetici figli.........

Riesci veramente ad esasperarmi


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

Senza figli e con una moglie fedifraga...ma chi lo fa a far ricucire? Via sfanculation del traditore e via verso nuova vita più pulita. Il perdonare un traditore ha dei costi che devono essere controbilanciati fortemente da motivi validi e un figlio lo è...il resto sono solo chiacchere.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Stermin*

Non mi riferivo certo a te.....!:uperò è cosi difficile dire a roger che la moglie si è comportata malissimo....che meriterebbe un bel calcio nel sedere...e che comportandosi così roger sta perdendo in dignità?


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma di quale crisi state parlando?Lei si è fatta la sua storia extra.....ed è abbastanza chiaro...che pensa ancora all'amante.....


E questa cos'è? Non è una crisi?

E soprattutto, anche se pensasse ancora all'amante, chi può stabilire se è una cosa passeggera oppure definitiva?

E' capitato anche a me di pensare per mesi a un tipo che, se paragonato a mio marito, non valeva nemmeno la metà di lui... io lo sapevo, lo vedevo eppure ci pensavo lo stesso e in certi momenti stare con mio marito mi pesava. E' una delle tante sfumature che stanno tra il bianco e il nero, sai. Magari fosse tutto così semplice.


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niente giustifica un tradimento, neppure questo dramma, e ripeto neppure. Non c'è giustificazione che tenga se non una demenza temporanea. Stop.


 scindi le due cose Daniele! provaci!


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti auguro di cuore di non diventare mai genitore e lo auguro soprattutto ai tuoi ipotetici figli.........
> 
> Riesci veramente ad esasperarmi


Solo perchè io sono coerente e capace? QUindi solo la feccia umana ha diritto di diventare padre o madre per insegnare ai prorpi cucciolotti quanto è bello il letamino della vita? Ma va la! Farfalla, cresci tu che hai fatto la adolescente con un vecchio su!


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> scindi le due cose Daniele! provaci!


Io le riesco scindere e per questo non provo alcuna pietà per il vissuto di un traditore che potrebbe giustificarne le scelte, umanamente un dramma deve essere compreso, ma se chi subbisce la cosa riversa su un'altra persona il dolore allora davvero non so dove siamo finiti, se non al macello dei sentimenti.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Solo perchè io sono coerente e capace? QUindi solo la feccia umana ha diritto di diventare padre o madre per insegnare ai prorpi cucciolotti quanto è bello il letamino della vita? Ma va la! Farfalla, cresci tu che hai fatto la adolescente con un vecchio su!


Coerente nell'essere perfido. Si è vero questo ti riesce benissimo!!!


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo certo a te.....!:uperò è cosi difficile dire a roger che la moglie si è comportata malissimo....che meriterebbe un bel calcio nel sedere...e che comportandosi così roger sta perdendo in dignità?


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Sole*

Certo certo.....qui dentro è tutto così difficile....o magari rendiamo tutto difficile noi, per assolverci dai nostri misfatti.....!Cambia poco se pensa all'amante adesso o in futuro....cambia molto che mentre trombava con l'amante non pensava a roger e a dirla tutta non ci pensa neanche adesso.....visto che è ancora confusa poverina.....!!


----------



## Niko74 (4 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No qui si pensa solo a quanto è stata stronza a tradire.....


Beh quello è ovvio :ar:










































....non sono riuscito a trattenermi...scusatemi


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Coerente nell'essere perfido. Si è vero questo ti riesce benissimo!!!


Sarò perfido, ma pensa che sono una persona capace di aiutare gli altri, fino a perderci l'umanità. Quando poi hai troppa pietà per le perdite altrui e scopri che questa tua caratteristica ti ha portato diritto diritto a quasi morire...impari a scindere la pietà umana dal resto e a renderti estraniato da lei. 
La pietà umana che potevo avere per una perdita di una persona mi ha quasi ucciso...meglio scindere e provarla, ma allo stesso tempo saper condannare quella persona se è necessario.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh quello è ovvio :ar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io concordo ma a differenza di qualcuno qui dentro cerco di pensare a una persona nel suo intero e non solo considerando i suoi errori.
Ma qui a volte sembra di stare in un forum di Santi, perfetti e irreprensibili.........che palle!!!!



Scusate probabilmente è una giornata storta


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Insomma*

Diciamo che daniele è troppo estremista.....ma dall'altra parte non si scherza con voli pindarici....e fantasiose assoluzioni.......!!!


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

Saremo santi, ma ci sono errori ed errori e il tradimento non è un errore ma una scelta. Se scegli di fare male ad una persona accetti le conseguenze che quella persona ti renda Panda in 3 secondi e non batti ciglio, se non lo acetti sei solo un bimbo che batte i piedi per capriccio.
Semplicemente ci sono persone in questo forum che hanno subito cose brutte eppure non hanno tradito e non hanno fatto schifezze assurde perchè giustificati per ogni cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sarò perfido, ma pensa che sono una persona capace di aiutare gli altri, fino a perderci l'umanità. Quando poi hai troppa pietà per le perdite altrui e scopri che questa tua caratteristica ti ha portato diritto diritto a quasi morire...impari a scindere la pietà umana dal resto e a renderti estraniato da lei.
> La pietà umana che potevo avere per una perdita di una persona mi ha quasi ucciso...meglio scindere e provarla, ma allo stesso tempo saper condannare quella persona se è necessario.


Il problema è che tu vedi in tutte le persone che ti circondano le persone che ti hanno fatto male.
Se io pensassi a tutti quelli che mi hanno accoltellato alle spalle non dovrei più fidarmi di nessuno. Invece ho la capacità di capire che fortunatamente non tutti sono così.
Quindi continuo ad aiutare chi penso possa aver bisogno del mio aiuto e se poi mi accoltellerà pazienza....Io ho fatto quello che sentivo essere giusto


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo che daniele è troppo estremista.....ma dall'altra parte non si scherza con voli pindarici....e fantasiose assoluzioni.......!!!


Oscuro, mi sono incazzato vedendo queste persone prese per il culo dai traditore che devono pensare, che sono confusi...tutto a vantaggio loro e tutto ragionevole...ma non giusto.


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh quello è ovvio :ar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 comunque m'hai fatto fare una risata! :up:


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema è che tu vedi in tutte le persone che ti circondano le persone che ti hanno fatto male.
> Se io penso a tutti quelli che mi hanno accoltellato alle spalle non dovrei più fidarmi di nessuno. Invece ho la capacità di capire che fortunatamente non tutti sono così.
> Quindi continuo ad aiutare chi penso possa aver bisogno del mio aiuto e se poi mi accoltellerà pazienza....Io ho fatto quello che sentivo essere giusto


 :up:


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> comunque m'hai fatto fare una risata! :up:



La stessa mia reazione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*..........*

Santi?no!!! io non sono un santo ma riesco a discernere l'azione giusta da quella ingiusta.....!Se poi dobbiamo farci andare bene qualsiasi cosa...giustificare ogni cosa....bè non vi seguo.....non mi è mai piaciuto far parte della massa....anche perchè è proprio questo farci andare ogni cosa bene che ha portato questo paese allo sfascio più completo.....!!


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema è che tu vedi in tutte le persone che ti circondano le persone che ti hanno fatto male.
> Se io penso a tutti quelli che mi hanno accoltellato alle spalle non dovrei più fidarmi di nessuno. Invece ho la capacità di capire che fortunatamente non tutti sono così.
> Quindi continuo ad aiutare chi penso possa aver bisogno del mio aiuto e se poi mi accoltellerà pazienza....Io ho fatto quello che sentivo essere giusto


Tu non sei quasi finita sotto i ponti perchè ti hanno accoltellato, non sei quasi finita in obitorio perchè "scusa Daniele, sei una persona meeravigliosa, ma dovevo scopare con un'altro perchè ero insicura di me, ma non ti preoccupare ce lo aveva piccolo ed era patetico". Ogni qual volta ho aiiutato una persona questa mi ha dimostrato chiaramente la natura umana...quella del predatore che non merita alcun aiuto.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Santi?no!!! io non sono un santo ma riesco a discernere l'azione giusta da quella ingiusta.....!Se poi dobbiamo farci andare bene qualsiasi cosa...giustificare ogni cosa....bè non vi seguo.....non mi è mai piaciuto far parte della massa....anche perchè è proprio questo farci andare ogni cosa bene che ha portato questo paese allo sfascio più completo.....!!


Parlo per me ovviamente. Non ho mai detto che tradire sia una cosa giusta. Non ho mai incitato al tradimento. Ma penso che nella vita può succedere di sbagliare anche volontariamente. Questo non cancella chi siamo e cosa abbiamo fatto. Questo non modifica il nostro essere genitori per esempio.


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo certo.....qui dentro è tutto così difficile....o magari rendiamo tutto difficile noi,* per assolverci* dai nostri misfatti.....!Cambia poco se pensa all'amante adesso o in futuro*....cambia molto che mentre trombava con l'amante non pensava a roger* e a dirla tutta non ci pensa neanche adesso.....visto che è ancora confusa poverina.....!!


Nessuno assolve nessuno, anche perchè nessuno ha il diritto di assolvere, nemmeno Roger.
Non si tratta di assolvere, ma di capire che, a volte, ci sono delle ragioni per cui, in un certo momento della vita, ci si allontana dal partner e si sceglie di tradire.

Poi certo, lei mentre trombava con l'amante sicuramente non pensava a Roger. E allora? Una donna che tromba con un altro per voi è il male assoluto? Vi spaventa così tanto il sesso extraconiugale, da pensare che per una scopata questa donna meriti tutto il disprezzo possibile? Già che ci siamo lapidiamola e facciamola finita.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Oddio, non lo voglio nemmeno immaginare...
> Quanto male... In modo astuto mi sono ritagliato un pezzettino della sua privacy giornaliera... 24 ore sole si sms inviati... Sono stati abbastanza per demolire il nostro castello, *i nostri sogni, il nostro volere un bimbo che proprio in luglio avrebbe dovuto nascere*... Starle vicino in quei momenti durissimi, di visite e cure. Avevo in mano il suo telefonino e nel leggere le lacrime mi offuscavano le lenti a contatto. La mano mi tremava forte ed uno dopo l'altro li ho letti tutti. Respiravo persino male, una sofferenza unica, breve nella lettura ma davvero intensa. Non era lei in quei messaggi inviati, non era il suo solito modo di comportarsi, non era la donna che avevo sposato! E' stato drammativo e purtroppo vero, reale, fin troppo!
> L'ho svegliata, si è pure arrabbiata. Le ho chiesto se avesse un altro... Negativo, negativo fino alla fine... E ci sarebbe molto, molto altro da scrivere...
> Non è la donna che si butta tra le braccia di un altro... Ma lo ha fatto, spero capisca l'errore e mi dia modo di poterla riavere amandomi. Amandomi come non mai, dimostrandomi che l'altro non è nessuno e tutta la sua vita sono io... Is a dream???


Boh popolo, a pelle me sa di cosa superfreschissima....

percio' ribadisco che ce voleva un po' di tatto, eccheccazzo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

poi dice che sterminator e' un bastardo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu non sei quasi finita sotto i ponti perchè ti hanno accoltellato, non sei quasi finita in obitorio perchè "scusa Daniele, sei una persona meeravigliosa, *ma dovevo scopare con un'altro perchè ero insicura di me, ma non ti preoccupare ce lo aveva piccolo ed era patetico*". Ogni qual volta ho aiiutato una persona questa mi ha dimostrato chiaramente la natura umana...quella del predatore che non merita alcun aiuto.


Spero non te l'abbia detto veramente perchè se l'ha fatto una che dice una cosa del genere è talmente ridicola che devi ringraziare la tua buona stella che si è levata di torno. 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La stessa mia reazione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Nessuno assolve nessuno, anche perchè nessuno ha il diritto di assolvere, nemmeno Roger.
> Non si tratta di assolvere, ma di capire che, a volte, ci sono delle ragioni per cui, in un certo momento della vita, ci si allontana dal partner e si sceglie di tradire.
> 
> Poi certo, lei mentre trombava con l'amante sicuramente non pensava a Roger. E allora? Una donna che tromba con un altro per voi è il male assoluto? Vi spaventa così tanto il sesso extraconiugale, da pensare che per una scopata questa donna meriti tutto il disprezzo possibile? Già che ci siamo lapidiamola e facciamola finita.


Ti riquoto:up::up:


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Farfalla*

Sinceramente...ciò che mi disturba...e questo cercar di capire chi tradisce....mentre forse andrebbe capito chi viene tradito.....!Cè poco da capire e poco da assolvere quando si tradisce.....anzi non c'è veramente nulla da capire.......!!!


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per me ovviamente. Non ho mai detto che tradire sia una cosa giusta. Non ho mai incitato al tradimento. Ma penso che nella vita può succedere di sbagliare anche volontariamente. Questo non cancella chi siamo e cosa abbiamo fatto. Questo non modifica il nostro essere genitori per esempio.


Per il rosso, questo non si chiama errore volontario, si chiama scelta volontaria e quindi si è condannabili per questo. Se sbagli senza la volontà di sbagliare è un conto, se fai quella azione volendola fare è tutt'altro conto e d è di qualche ordine di grandezza superiore. Un errore è per definizione non voluto.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente...ciò che mi disturba...e questo cercar di capire chi tradisce....mentre forse andrebbe capito chi viene tradito.....!Cè poco da capire e poco da assolvere quando si tradisce.....anzi non c'è veramente nulla da capire.......!!!


Ma scusa cosa c'è da capire in chi è tradito. E' talmente ovvio che sia dalla parte del giusto che io non saprei cosa dire. L'errore lo commette chi tradisce, quindi si cerca di capire il perchè l'ha fatto e non sempre la risposta è che sia il diavolo in persona..
Io non ho mai minimizzato il dolore di chi subisce un tradimento ma sono anche convinta che esista dolori ben più grandi......


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero non te l'abbia detto veramente perchè se l'ha fatto una che dice una cosa del genere è talmente ridicola che devi ringraziare la tua buona stella che si è levata di torno.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


In maniera diversa e non consecutiva mi disse esattamente questo...fa tu che sfiga averla solo conosciuta una ragazza del genere. Sinceramente come ho sempre detto il mondo non ci ha fatto un guadagno con la nascita di siffatto cervello, poteva andare meglio, magari poteva essere solo deficiente, non anche stupida.
Perchè fa male quello??? Tradisci per 3 volte con chi  è patetico e mini minor??? Ok, il significato chiaro e che io per lei valevo meno della merda.
Pensiamo adesso ai traditi quanto possano nel giro di anni sentirsi sminuiti e merdacce e chiadiamoci, questi psicologi da pagare, questi mesi passati per ricostruirsi quanto valgono in perdita?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per il rosso, questo non si chiama errore volontario, si chiama scelta volontaria e quindi si è condannabili per questo. Se sbagli senza la volontà di sbagliare è un conto, se fai quella azione volendola fare è tutt'altro conto e d è di qualche ordine di grandezza superiore. Un errore è per definizione non voluto.


Benissimo ma esiste condanna e condanna.......
Ti tradisco, lasciarmi è un tuo diritto e posso esserne dispiaciuta, posso essermi pentita ma non posso obiettare sulla tua decisione.
Questo è la mia condanna.
Ma se tu in qualche modo metti in dubbio tutto il resto, rinnegando il mio essere una buona madre non ti aspettare che resto lì a guardare in silenzio....


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Sole*

A te  spaventa così tanto comportarsi correttamente e se capita di allontanarsi dal patner....lasciarlo e farsi i fatti  propri?A me non spaventa nulla....mi spaventerebbe andar a dormire con la coscienza sporca.....aver tradito le attese e le aspettattive di una persona,i suoi sogni e i suoi senitimenti.....!Probabilmente cara Sole hai una coscienza diversa dalla mia....o magari pensi che una coscienza possa funzionare a corrente alternata......ma d'altronde anche Pacciani andava in chiesa la domenica e pensava di esser un ottimo cattolico......!No cara sole il tuo discorso è di un ambiguità quasi offensiva......!!!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> In maniera diversa e non consecutiva mi disse esattamente questo...fa tu che sfiga averla solo conosciuta una ragazza del genere. Sinceramente come ho sempre detto il mondo non ci ha fatto un guadagno con la nascita di siffatto cervello, poteva andare meglio, magari poteva essere solo deficiente, non anche stupida.
> Perchè fa male quello??? Tradisci per 3 volte con chi è patetico e mini minor??? Ok, il significato chiaro e che io per lei valevo meno della merda.
> Pensiamo adesso ai traditi quanto possano nel giro di anni sentirsi sminuiti e merdacce e chiadiamoci, questi psicologi da pagare, questi mesi passati per ricostruirsi quanto valgono in perdita?


Ma cosa te ne frega di valere meno di una merda per una che fa un discorso così ridicolo.....Ma io sarei ben lieta che una demente del genere non mi guardasse più in faccia. Ringrazierei Dio ogni giorno e sarei ancora più a posto con la mia coscienza sapendo che nonostante fosse una cretina io sono riuscita a fare qualcosa per lei...


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma scusa cosa c'è da capire in chi è tradito. E' talmente ovvio che sia dalla parte del giusto che io non saprei cosa dire. L'errore lo commette chi tradisce, quindi si cerca di capire il perchè l'ha fatto e non sempre la risposta è che sia il diavolo in persona..
> Io non ho mai minimizzato il dolore di chi subisce un tradimento ma sono anche convinta che esista dolori ben più grandi......


Farfalla, solo la morte di una persona carissima e per carissima intendo un figlio o un genitore sono peggio di quello...il tradimento crea un substrato di danni secondari che sono 1000 voolte peggio del tradimento in sè! Ecco perchè non bisogna perdonare, ecco perchè bisogna uscirsene il prima possibile da una situazione danneggiante se non si hanno legami validi per davvero.


----------



## Niko74 (4 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma scusa cosa c'è da capire in chi è tradito. E' talmente ovvio che sia dalla parte del giusto che io non saprei cosa dire. L'errore lo commette chi tradisce, quindi si cerca di capire il perchè l'ha fatto e non sempre la risposta è che sia il diavolo in persona..
> Io non ho mai minimizzato il dolore di chi subisce un tradimento *ma sono anche convinta che esista dolori ben più grandi...*...


Guarda...per quello che mi riguarda in questi 37 anni di vita per ora è il più grande. Certo non ho ancora perso genitori e i nonni ero talmente piccolo che nemmeno li ricordo, non ho avuto la sfortuna di incappare in malattie gravi mie o di persone a me care....però in base alla mia esperienza e comunque una bella botta. 

Ci sono comunque cose peggiori...non lo metto in dubbio.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, solo la morte di una persona carissima e per carissima intendo un figlio o un genitore sono peggio di quello...il tradimento crea un substrato di danni secondari che sono 1000 voolte peggio del tradimento in sè! Ecco perchè non bisogna perdonare, ecco perchè bisogna uscirsene il prima possibile da una situazione danneggiante se non si hanno legami validi per davvero.


Daniele conosco un sacco di gente che ha subito un tradimento. Per tutti è stato devastante all'inizio. Molti hanno perdonato e adesso sono sereni, molti si sono lasciati e continuano ad avere un rapporto civile, alcuni semplicemente si ignorano. Nessuno fa i discorsi che fai tu....


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ringrazierei Dio ogni giorno e sarei ancora più a posto con la mia coscienza sapendo che nonostante fosse una cretina io sono riuscita a fare qualcosa per lei...


No, io non sono in pace con la mia coscienza, lei non si meritava la mia presenza per la morte di suo nonno, è evidente e mi vergogno di esserci stato, sinceramente di chi agisce male non ho intenzione di spendere neppure un decimo delle mie energie per aiutarlo, figuriamoci che ho utilizzato tutto me stesso per non crollare li, lontano di casa e mi ha usato e sfruttato nel momento di mia debolezza totale.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Ci sono ragioni......*

Ci sono ragioni......quali ragioni?Quali valide ragioni?Ci son ragioni che rendono un tradimento meno grave?Ma cosa farneticate?Ok mi diverto a far lo stupido ogni tanto.....ma non approfittatevene.....perchè poi vi dimostro il contrario.....!!


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Daniele conosco un sacco di gente che ha subito un tradimento. Per tutti è stato devastante all'inizio. Molti hanno perdonato e adesso sono sereni, molti si sono lasciati e continuano ad avere un rapporto civile, alcuni semplicemente si ignorano. Nessuno fa i discorsi che fai tu....


Nessuno di quelli è sato ripetutamente tradito, nessuno di quelli ha subito una vita atta solo alla sopravvivenza giorno per giorno per 21 anni (definizione della mia ragazza). Io so solo che chi tradisce dovrebbe mettersi la mano sul cuore e dirsi...cazzo che ho fatto, ed ora come rimedio? Ma nessuno lo fa mai, pensa che il pensare di stare insieme sia già un premio per il tradito, niente di più falso. La realtà è che chi rompe non paga e i cocci sono del tradito.


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Nessuno assolve nessuno, anche perchè nessuno ha il diritto di assolvere, nemmeno Roger.
> Non si tratta di assolvere, ma di capire che, a volte, ci sono delle ragioni per cui, in un certo momento della vita, ci si allontana dal partner e si sceglie di tradire.
> 
> Poi certo, lei mentre trombava con l'amante sicuramente non pensava a Roger. E allora? Una donna che tromba con un altro per voi è il male assoluto? Vi spaventa così tanto il sesso extraconiugale, da pensare che per una scopata questa donna meriti tutto il disprezzo possibile? Già che ci siamo lapidiamola e facciamola finita.


E' disprezzo per la persona, come si fa a stare con chi non solo non ti ama,ma pure ti disprezza?


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nessuno di quelli è sato ripetutamente tradito, nessuno di quelli ha subito una vita atta solo alla sopravvivenza giorno per giorno per 21 anni (definizione della mia ragazza). Io so solo che chi tradisce dovrebbe mettersi la mano sul cuore e dirsi...cazzo che ho fatto, ed ora come rimedio? Ma nessuno lo fa mai, pensa che il pensare di stare insieme sia già un premio per il tradito, niente di più falso. *La realtà è che chi rompe non paga e i cocci sono del tradito.*



Non sempre e' cosi  esistono anche le eccezioni che purtroppo non fanno/sono la maggioranza.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Guarda...per quello che mi riguarda in questi 37 anni di vita per ora è il più grande. Certo non ho ancora perso genitori e i nonni ero talmente piccolo che nemmeno li ricordo, non ho avuto la sfortuna di incappare in malattie gravi mie o di persone a me care....però in base alla mia esperienza e comunque una bella botta.
> 
> *Ci sono comunque cose peggio*ri...non lo metto in dubbio.


Ecco appunto. Se devo scegliere tra l'essere tradita e un'eventuale malattia o peggio di mio marito non  ho dubbi su cosa sceglierei.....
Credo che il dolore sarebbe imparagonabile.
E tanto per chiarire ho sempre pensato questo anche prima di essere io a tradire.....


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco appunto. Se devo scegliere tra l'essere tradita e un'eventuale malattia o peggio di mio marito non  ho dubbi su cosa sceglierei.....
> Credo che il dolore sarebbe imparagonabile.
> E tanto per chiarire ho sempre pensato questo anche prima di essere io a tradire.....


Cara Farfalli'  un tradimento e' devastante, specialmente dopo 20 anni di unione   senti il fallimento di tutta una vita  ti viene voglia di sparire dalla faccia della terra.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Boh popolo, a pelle me sa di cosa superfreschissima....
> 
> percio' ribadisco che ce voleva un po' di tatto, eccheccazzo...
> 
> ...


Ah ecco...dipende quando lo ha perso..una gravidanza dura 9 mesi, e in genere i mesi più a rischio sono i primi...quindi occhio croce avrà perso il figlio sei mesi fa.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero non te l'abbia detto veramente perchè se l'ha fatto una che dice una cosa del genere è talmente ridicola che devi ringraziare la tua buona stella che si è levata di torno.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Gli ha detto così che significa: Me so godù come una pazza, mi ha fatto urlare a furia di orgasmi. Ma ovvio che gli ha detto così no?


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Probabilmente cara Sole hai una coscienza diversa dalla mia....o magari pensi che una coscienza possa funzionare a corrente alternata......ma d'altronde anche Pacciani andava in chiesa la domenica e pensava di esser un ottimo cattolico......!*No cara sole il tuo discorso è di un ambiguità quasi offensiva*......!!!


La mia coscienza è a posto, dormo tranquilla ogni notte perchè il mio compagno sa cosa penso della vita, dell'amore e del sesso.

Non so chi possa mai offendere con la mia ambiguità. Sono la persona più trasparente che conosca, pensa un po'.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ecco...dipende quando lo ha perso..una gravidanza dura 9 mesi, e in genere i mesi più a rischio sono i primi...quindi occhio croce avrà perso il figlio sei mesi fa.


E' verissimo...

mia cognata l'ha perso all'ottavo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Mhhh*

L'esser trasparenti è una cosa aver una coscienza è un'altra......!Puoi esser trasparente quanto vuoi....ma aver coscienza e rispettare gli altri è un discorso un pò diverso.....parecchio diverso!!!


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo...questa via è bellissima...
> Fai di tutto che non finisca in sterili polemiche sul chi ha ragione e chi ha torto, su chi ha sbagliato o meno...
> Quindi a maggior ragione...lasciala libera...
> di venire lei in cerca di te...
> ...


 

Se ci fossi stato sabato amico......che spettacolo di gnocca,grann fatica a non guardare....dai portiamolo....


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'esser trasparenti è una cosa aver una coscienza è un'altra......!Puoi esser trasparente quanto vuoi....ma aver coscienza e rispettare gli altri è un discorso un pò diverso.....parecchio diverso!!!


Ti ripeto, la mia coscienza è perfetta.

Il rispetto per gli altri e per mio marito non è mai venuto meno. Al contrario di molti, che saltano su inorriditi quando si parla di tradimento, che si riempiono la bocca con parole come rispetto ma poi sono i primi a usare un linguaggio offensivo e triviale, io ho trattato mio marito con rispetto anche quando ho saputo che mi ha tradito varie volte con diverse persone, mentre io avevo totale fiducia in lui.

Il concetto di amore e rispetto che ho io, se posso permettermi, è un pochino più ampio di quello che intendi tu. Tutto qui.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> E' capitato anche a me di pensare per mesi a un tipo che, se paragonato a mio marito, non valeva nemmeno la metà di lui... io lo sapevo, lo vedevo eppure ci pensavo lo stesso* e in certi momenti stare con mio marito mi pesava*. E' una delle tante sfumature che stanno tra il bianco e il nero, sai. Magari fosse tutto così semplice.


Discorso delicato, molto delicato.

Leggere questo post ad esempio,e più precisamente il neretto, la primissima/istintiva reazione che ha suscitato è stata quella di risvegliarmi l'embolo talebano che bene o male tutti noi abbiamo. Poi l'ho riletto, e ho letto bene anche il nick che l'ha scritto e mi sono detto: ma dai è Sole (lo sapevo anche la prima volta che l'ho letto ovviamente), è Sole che porta la figlia ai concerti di Springsteen, è quella che scrive tutti quei post con i quali bene o male sei d'accordo.......ed è anche quella che pensava ad una mezza calzetta e le pesava stare col marito. Hai ragione le persone non sono mai tutte bianche o tutte nere, però, lo sono le reazioni a caldo, tipo la mia mentre leggevo questo post...è la gestione del tempo che intercorre fra la reazione a caldo ed un ragionamento più _sereno _che è quello che molte persone qui dentro credo stiano cercando di risolvere....chi più, chi meno, chi non gliene può fregare di meno


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Sole*

E son contento di avere un concetto di rispetto ristretto e credo che la mia compagna sia contenta di come io intenda il concetto di"RISPETTO"perchè sentir parlare di rispetto della persona, e dei sentimenti di una persona....fra svariati tradimenti e corna.....è veramente avvilente....per non dire  degradante.....!!!Poi ci stà che chi ha sbagliato...tenti di allargare il concetto di rispetto....che molto poco a che vedere con le corna......!Qui ormai va bene ogni cosa....spero che la mia compagna non mi rispetti mai come vi siete amorevolmente rispettati tu e tuo marito.....e ci vuole una gran bella faccia di bronzo per non essere triviali.....a parlare di rispetto!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2011)

*Tubarao*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Discorso delicato, molto delicato.
> 
> Leggere questo post ad esempio,e più precisamente il neretto, la primissima/istintiva reazione che ha suscitato è stata quella di risvegliarmi l'embolo talebano che bene o male tutti noi abbiamo. Poi l'ho riletto, e ho letto bene anche il nick che l'ha scritto e mi sono detto: ma dai è Sole (lo sapevo anche la prima volta che l'ho letto ovviamente), è Sole che porta la figlia ai concerti di Springsteen, è quella che scrive tutti quei post con i quali bene o male sei d'accordo.......*ed è anche quella che pensava ad una mezza calzetta e le pesava stare col marito*. Hai ragione le persone non sono mai tutte bianche o tutte nere, però, lo sono le reazioni a caldo, tipo la mia mentre leggevo questo post...è la gestione del tempo che intercorre fra la reazione a caldo ed un ragionamento più _sereno _che è quello che molte persone qui dentro credo stiano cercando di risolvere....chi più, chi meno, chi non gliene può fregare di meno


Mi dispiace di aver risvegliato il tuo embolo talebano!

Però sappi che anche il mio embolo si era risvegliato quando mi hai raccontato di Siberia e Brasile (spero di ricordare bene eh...). Soprattutto perchè, tra i vari tradimenti di mio marito, ci sono state anche delle prostitute e credimi, è l'unica cosa che adesso mi fa ancora male tra tutte quelle che ho superato.
Anch'io, però, come te, ho cercato di calibrare bene ed essere obiettiva nelle mie risposte... e forse ci sono riuscita. Perciò ti capisco.

Ah, sul neretto... non è che fosse una mezza calzetta il mio amico, anzi, era un tipo in gamba... è che io vedo sempre mio marito come l'uomo migliore che abbia mai conosciuto e questo, purtroppo, non mi rende obiettiva nella mia valutazione, nemmeno nella peggiore delle crisi.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non so perché, ma non so se sentirmi presa per il culo:singleeye:
> 
> In ogni caso amo gli uomini ironici


Sabina, non era soolutamente mia intenzione prenderti in giro ed infatti il mio inciso a fine post voleva proprio sottolineare questa cosa. 

Leggi proprio il post che ho fatto rispondendo a Sole, parlo proprio di questo: leggere quello che hai scritto nel tuo post iniziale mi ha dato delle brutte sensazioni, ma ho ben chiaro che l'autrice di quel post sei tu, una persona che bene o male ho imparato a stimare qui dentro, ma, anche tu, come tutti gli altri,  non sei solo bianca o solo nera, e ogni tanto a scrivere alcuni post è la sfumatura di grigio che non condivido.....l'importante poi è risucire a capire che chi scrive è Sabina e basta e non Sabina la Traditrice....

Edit: mi sono riletto, è un post un pò contorto, oggi gira così, ma non ho voglia di riscriverlo e spero che venga recepito nel modo giusto :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> E son contento di avere un concetto di rispetto ristretto e credo che la mia compagna sia contenta di come io intenda il concetto di"RISPETTO"perchè sentir parlare di rispetto della persona, e dei sentimenti di una persona....fra svariati tradimenti e corna.....è veramente avvilente....per non dire degradante.....!!!Poi ci stà che chi ha sbagliato...tenti di allargare il concetto di rispetto....che molto poco a che vedere con le corna......!Qui ormai va bene ogni cosa....spero che la mia compagna non mi rispetti mai *come vi siete amorevolmente rispettati tu e tuo marito*.....e ci vuole una gran bella faccia di bronzo per non essere triviali.....a parlare di rispetto!!!!!!!!


Io e mio marito non ci siamo rispettati. Siamo due pessime persone e il nostro rapporto fa schifo.

Ora stai sereno e viviti la tua vita.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' verissimo...
> 
> mia cognata l'ha perso all'ottavo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


E ridi?

Ho scritto in genere.
Una situazione molto frequente all'inizio della prima gravidanza.
Calano gli ormoni o che so io...
Ma io ho avuto il vicino che l'ha perso a otto mesi...
Non ho parole...
Tua cognata, ha perso un figlio a 8 mesi...e tu ridi.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io e mio marito non ci siamo rispettati. Siamo due pessime persone e il nostro rapporto fa schifo.
> 
> Ora stai sereno e viviti la tua vita.


E finirete nella depravazione più totale...
Vedrai...aspetta che io e tuo marito ci troviamo...e porto con me chi dico io...e vedi come va a finire altro che C-Date...
E' veramente ora di finirla...con tutto questo...sacrestanume...


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Sole*

Ma io son serenissimo...quella poco serena sembri tu......!Sei libera di raccontarti e raccontarci tutte le frescacce che ti pare....ma lasciaci la libertà...di obbiettare.....e perdonami se qualcuno quì dentro ha ancora decisamente chiaro cosa possa significare"Rispetto"....perchè fra zoccole edtradimenti a volte si può cascare nel ridicolo parlando di amore e rispetto......!!!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi dispiace di aver risvegliato il tuo embolo talebano!
> 
> Però sappi che anche il mio embolo si era risvegliato quando mi hai raccontato di Siberia e Brasile (spero di ricordare bene eh...). Soprattutto perchè, tra i vari tradimenti di mio marito, ci sono state anche delle prostitute e credimi, è l'unica cosa che adesso mi fa ancora male tra tutte quelle che ho superato.
> Anch'io, però, come te, ho cercato di calibrare bene ed essere obiettiva nelle mie risposte... e forse ci sono riuscita. Perciò ti capisco.
> ...


Fermati Sole.
Tuo marito è un uomo molto invidiato.
Ha te.
Ricordati sempre sto fatto.
Lascia perdere certi particolari, per piacere eh?
Non esporti troppo, che non venga la gara becera a chi ha subito le cose peggiori.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi dispiace di aver risvegliato il tuo embolo talebano!
> 
> Però sappi che anche il mio embolo si era risvegliato quando mi hai raccontato di Siberia e Brasile (spero di ricordare bene eh...). Soprattutto perchè, tra i vari tradimenti di mio marito, ci sono state anche delle prostitute e credimi, è l'unica cosa che adesso mi fa ancora male tra tutte quelle che ho superato.
> Anch'io, però, come te, ho cercato di calibrare bene ed essere obiettiva nelle mie risposte... e forse ci sono riuscita. Perciò ti capisco.
> ...


 
con prostitute?????brutto...............non capisco come faccia...ce ne sono tante gratis


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Conte*

Fammi capire tu invidieresti un rapporto fatto di svariati tradimenti...per di più anche con donne di malaffare?Questo significherebbe avere un patner rispettoso?Io voglio sperare che si stia scherzando...altrimenti sarebbe offensivo della nostra intelligenza......!!


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fermati Sole.
> Tuo marito è un uomo molto invidiato.
> Ha te.
> Ricordati sempre sto fatto.
> ...


 

Si Conte ,la capisco,ma gia'tante brutte storie ci sono qua'...parliamo di cose allegre.....daiiiiii San Mona da....tu devi dare il la'...se no a che servi???


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fermati Sole.
> Tuo marito è un uomo molto invidiato.
> Ha te.
> Ricordati sempre sto fatto.
> ...


 

Si Conte ,la capisco,ma gia'tante brutte storie ci sono qua'...parliamo di cose allegre.....daiiiiii San Mona da....tu devi dare il la'...se no a che servi???


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2011)

*Lothar*

Già....questione di rispetto.....a pagamento è meno grave.....forse.....!!


----------



## bastardo dentro (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io son serenissimo...quella poco serena sembri tu......!Sei libera di raccontarti e raccontarci tutte le frescacce che ti pare....ma lasciaci la libertà...di obbiettare.....e perdonami se qualcuno quì dentro ha ancora decisamente chiaro cosa possa significare"Rispetto"....perchè fra zoccole edtradimenti a volte si può cascare nel ridicolo parlando di amore e rispetto......!!!


pensa.... io sono fermamente convinto di aver amato mia moglie e di amarla tuttora molto. di averla sostenuta in ogni sua passione, di essermi sacrificato per lei, di aver lottato accanto a lei fasi della sua vita molto tristi, di cercare ogni giorno di sorprenderla di farla sentire importante anche solo con un gesto, una carezza, prima dopo la devastante diagnosi di mio figlio.... sicuramente ho commesso gravissimi errori, di cui ad oggi porto i segni... certo avrei preferito che non accadesse, avrei preferito non essere debole ... avrei voluto ponderare meglio ed agire di conseguenza. eppure.... mi sono impegnato, ogni giorno, ficcando le dita nel terreno, per riplasmare il mio matrimonio per riguadaganare l'intesa, la complicità e la progettualità. ma chi sono io per giudicare? e chi siamo noi tutti ? questo non significa giustificare, sgnifica vivere, facendo tesoro delle proprie esperienze, perseguendo i giusti i deali ed abbandonando i falsi sentieri.... questo, per quello che è il mio punto di osservazione è la vita.... questo vorrei insegnare a mio figlio,  non che non si può cadere ma che ci si deve per forza rialzare...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2011)

L'ultima volta che mi sono confessato è stata quando ho fatto il testimone di nozze ad un mio amico; non lo facevo da decenni, ma dice che era obbligatorio e quindi l'ho fatto.

Mi ricorod che la conversazione è stata pressapoco questa:

"Allora Zi Prè, che cosa ci dobbiamo dire ? Davanti a te hai uno che lavora come un mulo tutti i santi giorni; nella vita cerca sempre suo malgrado di essere rispettoso del prossimo, aiutando quando, se me ne ricordo e posso, anche chi ha meno; stò cercando di assicurare una vecchiaia serena a mia madre e non ho mai volutamente fatto del male a qualcuno; involontariamente può essere pure che è successo ma come faccio a saperlo ? Certo Zi Prè, non mi sono sposato e mai penso che lo farò, quindi addio famiglia, però Zi Prè, farlo solo perchè lo dice nostro Signore che bisogna farlo a me mica mi basta, e no; non famo però che me precludete le porte del Paradiso solo perchè non mi sposo e creo una famiglia. Aaahh dimenticavo Zi Prè....sono uno che fornica...eehh sì mi piace pure molto....e qualche volta l'ho fatto pure con qualhe meretrice...che altro....vediamo.....aahh già Gola...ce l'ho....oltre a lussuria c'ho anche Gola....e pure un pò d'Accidia..non tanta....quanto basta.....
Allora Zi Prè, l'ha fatta la somma dei pro e contro ? Che dice ? Inferno o Paradiso ?"

Ricordo che il prete, che era abbastanza giovane rispose con qualcosa del tipo: "Ma se fossero tutti come te quelli che vengono a confessarsi, secondo te, cosa ci starei a fare qui io ?"...e mi mandò via.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> con prostitute?????brutto...............non capisco come faccia...ce ne sono tante gratis


Preferisco essere un grande puttaniere single che un grande scopatore di donne gratis sposato.

Eeeh what a cock, but what...true true now ?.


Pag 777: Ecchecazzo, ma che davero davero mò


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Preferisco essere una grande puttaniere single che un grande scopatore di donne gratis sposato.
> 
> Eeeh what a cock, but what...true true now ?.
> 
> ...


 
Amico mio il mondo e'bello perche'vario....l'ex sindaco di Bo,.Cofferati da Cremona....il primo pasto bolognese lo fece rovinando i tortellini..verso nel brodo un bicchiere di bonarda,credo,comunque rosso...e agli esterefatti vicini di tavolo...disse io preferisco....morale......

in questo momento lascio ai loro mariti le sposate...se alludi


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi capire tu invidieresti un rapporto fatto di svariati tradimenti...per di più anche con donne di malaffare?Questo significherebbe avere un patner rispettoso?Io voglio sperare che si stia scherzando...altrimenti sarebbe offensivo della nostra intelligenza......!!


Io invidio la loro capacità di guardarsi allo specchio e di sorridere eh?
Palle d'acciaio?
Sole ha mostrato a suo marito un amore che non è certo per anime piccole.
Lui è un uomo fortunato.


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2011)

certo , lothar....sei monotematico.
ogni tanto cambia argomento, ecchecaspita


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo , lothar....sei monotematico.
> ogni tanto cambia argomento, ecchecaspita


 

brava Minerva .se sbaglio criticami,fai benissimo....ma inter nos...non sono poi le stesse lagnose storie,Lothar a parte??


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> con prostitute?????brutto...............non capisco come faccia...ce ne sono tante gratis


Sono cose molto diverse Lothar.
Tu cerchi l'andrenalina e se va bene ciuli, se va male, pazienza.
Poi tu devi: A) Perdere tempo di lavoro costi
b) Pagare almeno la metà del motel se ti va bene costi
c) Avere telefoni sim, aperitivino di qua, intorta di là ecc...Costi

Chi sceglie la prostituta lo fa per puro sesso...non hai bisogno di piacerle, di intrigarla, di imarloccarla ecc..ecc..ecc...e sai che il cuoricino è a posto.

Ma quale donna cazzo...quale donna...riesce ad elaborare il perchè e il per come il suo uomo, in una certa fase della vita abbia avuto bisogno di certe cose?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> pensa.... io sono fermamente convinto di aver amato mia moglie e di amarla tuttora molto. di averla sostenuta in ogni sua passione, di essermi sacrificato per lei, di aver lottato accanto a lei fasi della sua vita molto tristi, di cercare ogni giorno di sorprenderla di farla sentire importante anche solo con un gesto, una carezza, prima dopo la devastante diagnosi di mio figlio.... sicuramente ho commesso gravissimi errori, di cui ad oggi porto i segni... certo avrei preferito che non accadesse, avrei preferito non essere debole ... avrei voluto ponderare meglio ed agire di conseguenza. eppure.... mi sono impegnato, ogni giorno, ficcando le dita nel terreno, per riplasmare il mio matrimonio per riguadaganare l'intesa, la complicità e la progettualità. ma chi sono io per giudicare? e chi siamo noi tutti ? questo non significa giustificare, sgnifica vivere, facendo tesoro delle proprie esperienze, perseguendo i giusti i deali ed abbandonando i falsi sentieri.... questo, per quello che è il mio punto di osservazione è la vita.... questo vorrei insegnare a mio figlio,  non che non si può cadere ma che ci si deve per forza rialzare...
> 
> bastardo dentro


E tu comunque sia hai un fardello da portarti dentro no?
QUindi giorno per giorno espii la tua pena.
Con lei che ti adora e non sa che hai avuto anche tu una parte caduca.
Però pensa...
Che deterrente hai...
Se capita a lei la scuffia: sai cosa sta passando, sai cosa sta mettendo in gioco, ecc..ecc..ecc...e sai come aiutarla, facendo buon viso a cattivo gioco.
In più hai una prova ulteriore...sei continuamente tentato...chi ci è cascato poi diventa più debole eh?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico mio il mondo e'bello perche'vario....l'ex sindaco di Bo,.Cofferati da Cremona....il primo pasto bolognese lo fece rovinando i tortellini..verso nel brodo un bicchiere di bonarda,credo,comunque rosso...e agli esterefatti vicini di tavolo...disse io preferisco....morale......
> 
> in questo momento lascio ai loro mariti le sposate...se alludi


Ho alluso, ma non hai capito la mia allusione :mrgreen:

Vedi, io sono uno che subisce fortemente il fascino di quell'apparato femminile che stà a sud dell'ombelico e a nord delle ginocchia, coem te del resto. Fermo restando che l'unico, a questo mondo, che aveva il diritto di giudicare un suo simile, è stato messo in croce un paio di migliaia di anni fà, mi stanno ampiamente sulle OO le ipocrisie. Di tutti gli uominci che conosco ce ne fosse uno che ha mai ammesso di essere andato a puttane: "Che brutto", "Io mai", "Non ho bisogno di pagare....io", e poi la sera sulla Salaria non si cammina, ma quelli sono gli altri, sempre gli altri, queste cose le fanno sempre gli altri; ma prima o poi uno di questi altro lo dovrò conoscere eeehhh.....
Quelli che non sono gli altri invece, quelli che loro mai, invece, la prima cosa che ti chiedono quando torni da Cuba è quante te ne sei scopate e come sono le Cubane, e quando per farli rosicare racconti di Decameroni Boccacceschi Latini, leggi nei loro occhi espressioni del tipo: "E io a casa con mia moglie". E allora chi è il poveraccio ? E sopratutto, chi è il più coerente ?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cara Farfalli'  un tradimento e' devastante, specialmente dopo 20 anni di unione  senti il fallimento di tutta una vita  ti viene voglia di sparire dalla faccia della terra.


Domanda sciocca: avresti sofferto meno se lui non ti avesse tradito ma si fosse ammalato o peggio?
Solo questo intendo......non mi sembra mai di aver sminuito la tua sofferenza o quella di qualunque tradito..Anzi ho sempre espresso ammirazione per come avete affrontato tutto quello che vi è successo


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Domanda sciocca: avresti sofferto meno se lui non ti avesse tradito ma si fosse ammalato o peggio?*
> Solo questo intendo......non mi sembra mai di aver sminuito la tua sofferenza o quella di qualunque tradito..Anzi ho sempre espresso ammirazione per come avete affrontato tutto quello che vi è successo



In poche parole la "prescelta" al dolore sono io  o tradimento, o malattia, o forse peggio :confuso: ... dovendo scegliere, avrei preferito nulla di tutto questo, anche se il tradimento mi ha restituito un marito migliore di come era prima ... almeno e' servito a qualcosa  , pero' quanto dolore, mio e suo.


----------



## elena (4 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> In poche parole la "prescelta" al dolore sono io  o tradimento, o malattia, o forse peggio :confuso: ... dovendo scegliere, avrei preferito nulla di tutto questo, anche se il tradimento mi ha restituito un marito migliore di come era prima ... almeno e' servito a qualcosa  , pero' quanto dolore, mio e suo.


dai Mari'
è come una cicatrice no?
la ferita è guarita, ma lei è sempre lì 
talvolta ti dimentichi di averla
talvolta fa ancora un po' male
ed è normale che sia così


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> dai Mari'
> è come una cicatrice no?
> la ferita è guarita, ma lei è sempre lì
> *talvolta ti dimentichi di averla*
> ...



Elena cara, si perdona ma non si dimentica  ... tutto sommato, meglio di come e' andata a finire non si poteva, echecazzz :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## elena (4 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Elena cara, si perdona ma non si dimentica  ... tutto sommato, meglio di come e' andata a finire non si poteva, echecazzz :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


ma sì dai,
tutto è bene quel che finisce bene


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho alluso, ma non hai capito la mia allusione :mrgreen:
> 
> Vedi, io sono uno che subisce fortemente il fascino di quell'apparato femminile che stà a sud dell'ombelico e a nord delle ginocchia, coem te del resto. Fermo restando che l'unico, a questo mondo, che aveva il diritto di giudicare un suo simile, è stato messo in croce un paio di migliaia di anni fà, mi stanno ampiamente sulle OO le ipocrisie. Di tutti gli uominci che conosco ce ne fosse uno che ha mai ammesso di essere andato a puttane: "Che brutto", "Io mai", "Non ho bisogno di pagare....io", e poi la sera sulla Salaria non si cammina, ma quelli sono gli altri, sempre gli altri, queste cose le fanno sempre gli altri; ma prima o poi uno di questi altro lo dovrò conoscere eeehhh.....
> Quelli che non sono gli altri invece, quelli che loro mai, invece, la prima cosa che ti chiedono quando torni da Cuba è quante te ne sei scopate e come sono le Cubane, e quando per farli rosicare racconti di Decameroni Boccacceschi Latini, leggi nei loro occhi espressioni del tipo: "E io a casa con mia moglie". E allora chi è il poveraccio ? E sopratutto, chi è il più coerente ?


 
Scusa Tubarao non ci capiamo:certo che ci sono andato ,come tutti,ma sono tanti anni che non lo faccio piu',e comunque mai per strada.
Certo voi avete la Salaria.noi la zona Fiera,ci sono dalle 14 in poi e sono belle e giovanissime.,ma le guardo con tristezza.
Sara'perche'averle e'questione di 50 eurini,e non di faticosa caccia...
Tra le altre cose notevolmente rischiosa,la Pm si apposta in borghese e auto civetta....prova solo a mettere la freccia...e ti costa €300.
Secondo me giustissimi.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2011)

*Chiariamo*

Io e la mia compagna abbiam perso un figlio di 3 mesi.....5 mesi prima in maniera molto drammatica ho perso il mio capo...persona che aveva la mia stima ed il mio profondo rispetto....in 8 mesi la mia vita è stata stravolta.....fisiologico che io e la mia compagna....ci siam allontanati... anche per diverse vedute di vita....ma lungi da noi e lungi da me andar a prendere a pisellate un'altra donna....per quale motivo poi?Ecco l'amore,il rispetto sono questi.....sono anche questi.....per cui smettiamola di trovare scuse ridicole e patetiche.....!Se tradirò e soltanto perchè mi andrà di farlo....perchè avrò la superficialità di farlo,l'egoismo di farlo....e non mi difenderò con scuse imabarazzanti...ne verrò qui a parlarvi di rispetto e di amore...a 39 anni fortunatamente riesco ad comprendere la profondità di certi valori...!Per questo comprendo ma non condivido i comportamenti di lothar che ha il coraggio delle proprie azioni....e ha il buon gusto di non prenderci per il culo parlandoci di rispetto e ammirazione....!Per questo non condivido e non comprendo i discorsi paradossali di Sole che parla di ammirazione e rispetto per comportamenti scorretti e irrispettosi...dove l'amore c'entra veramente poco......!!Certo guardarsi allo specchio è una gran cosa....ma ci può anche specchiare e voler vedere qualcosa che non c'è.....e allora c'è poco da sorridere.....!!!


----------



## Roger (5 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Roger, mi sono aggiornata ora ora e non pensavo di trovare scritte queste novità poco piacevoli.
> Mi dispiace tanto, volevo solo dirti che ti sono vicina anch'io, per quel che può servire.
> Fai bene a tenerti impegnato più che puoi mentalmente, io purtroppo non riesco neanche a fare sport con la dovuta concentrazione perché il pensiero casca sempre e sempre lì. Non mi godo più niente ormai...oggi, però, sono un pochino più sollevata e vedo un po' di chiarore davanti a me, non dispero.
> Quanto a te, se dici che ti immaginavi che avrebbe reagito così, rincuorati pensando che, quando si riaffaccerà nella tua vita, lo farà perché è sicura di volerlo e non per altri motivi di comodo.
> ...


E' normale che ora quel sentimento di tristezza e delusione si stia tramutando in rabbia e cattiveria?


----------



## Roger (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anzi roger quando tornerà a casa...perchè troverà convenienza nel tornare a casa porgile anche le tue scuse...per esser stato troppo insistente in questo suo momento difficile...in questo suo momento CONFUSIANALE......!!!!MA fatemi il piacere......!!!


Ma tu, ce l'hai un cuore o sei una macchina creata pure, magari, con il pisello piccolo? Ah ah ah, pensi forse di scuotermi così vero? Sappi che le mie scelte e le mie decisioni riguardano la mia vita e puoi non condividerle ma probabilmente sparare così a zero su prese di posizione altrui ti fanno individuo invidioso del cervello di un bagarozzo...!!!


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io e la mia compagna abbiam perso un figlio di 3 mesi.....5 mesi prima in maniera molto drammatica ho perso il mio capo...persona che aveva la mia stima ed il mio profondo rispetto....in 8 mesi la mia vita è stata stravolta.....fisiologico che io e la mia compagna....ci siam allontanati... anche per diverse vedute di vita....ma lungi da noi e lungi da me andar a prendere a pisellate un'altra donna....per quale motivo poi?Ecco l'amore,il rispetto sono questi.....sono anche questi.....per cui smettiamola di trovare scuse ridicole e patetiche.....!Se tradirò e soltanto perchè mi andrà di farlo....perchè avrò la superficialità di farlo,l'egoismo di farlo....e non mi difenderò con scuse imabarazzanti...ne verrò qui a parlarvi di rispetto e di amore...a 39 anni fortunatamente riesco ad comprendere la profondità di certi valori...!Per questo comprendo ma non condivido i comportamenti di lothar che ha il coraggio delle proprie azioni....e ha il buon gusto di non prenderci per il culo parlandoci di rispetto e ammirazione....!Per questo non condivido e non comprendo i discorsi paradossali di Sole che parla di ammirazione e rispetto per comportamenti scorretti e irrispettosi...dove l'amore c'entra veramente poco......!!Certo guardarsi allo specchio è una gran cosa....ma ci può anche specchiare e voler vedere qualcosa che non c'è.....e allora c'è poco da sorridere.....!!!


 
Ieri pom tornato in ufficio reduce da un'incontro,al momento chiacchere ma e'fatta,non ho resistito a non guardare 1 min di chat.
La donna che li'ho agganciato mi ha voluto telefonare,e dopo 20 min di chiacchere,mi ha gratificato di un''fossero tutti come te''.
Sai perche'Oscuro???Perche'io come sempre ho chiarito,chi mi vuole deve sapere che la sera esco poco,che fine settimana ''romantici''non esistono,che a separarmi non ci penso neanche....le mie regole sono quelle,o cosi'.o cosi'...e l'avevo detto anche alla ragazza incontrata prima.
Amore......mi viene da ridere... ,,anche perche'e'il nome perfetto...se le chiami tutte cosi',moglie compresa....non sbagli mai


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ma tu, ce l'hai un cuore o sei una macchina creata pure, magari, con il pisello piccolo? Ah ah ah, pensi forse di scuotermi così vero? Sappi che le mie scelte e le mie decisioni riguardano la mia vita e puoi non condividerle ma probabilmente sparare così a zero su prese di posizione altrui ti fanno individuo invidioso del cervello di un bagarozzo...!!!


Scusa per curiosita', quanto tempo fa avete perso il bambino?


----------



## Roger (5 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti do ragione sul fatto che non c'entri. Ho provato quel dolore e anche se tutto è accaduto in poco tempo ricordo quanto ci ho sofferto.
> Non è una scusante o una giustificazione e non sappiamo come abbiano affrontato la cosa Roger e la moglie.
> Può essere però che lo sconbussolamento dovuto a un dolore (qualunque esso sia) possa portare a dare un'importanza diversa a molte cose, a perdere di vista le cose importanti.....
> Non sappiamo se sua moglie se la sta godendo oppure se veramente per non fare un ulteriore torto al marito abbia pensato di tornare solo quando sarà sicura di poter essere la moglie che Roger merita.
> Io una porta la lascerei aperta, poi sarà lei che dovrà impegnarsi per ricostruire....


:up:


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Spero...
> E spero che questa enpasse duri il meno possibile...


Non lo so Roger. Per esperienza personale, e solo per quella, posso dirti che il buongiorno si vede dal mattino.

Penso che reazioni positive debbano verificarsi subito, lei latita.
Non è una buona prospettiva la tua...credo.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ridi?
> 
> Ho scritto in genere.
> Una situazione molto frequente all'inizio della prima gravidanza.
> ...


Certe volte mi sorprendi al punto da provare un'invidia pura per la velocita' della tua neuro....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

traduco...certe volte me pari un rincoglionito matricolato... come il discorso del cartellone ed altre amenita'...

SVEGLIAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non lo so Roger. Per esperienza personale, e solo per quella, posso dirti che il buongiorno si vede dal mattino.
> 
> Penso che reazioni positive debbano verificarsi subito, lei latita.
> Non è una buona prospettiva la tua...credo.


 
Analisi sintetica ma efficace,concordo.
Avrebbe dovuto correre da lui,subito,se tentenna,e'grave.
La storia e'finita,scusate se sono troppo realista.


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non lo so Roger. Per esperienza personale, e solo per quella, posso dirti che il buongiorno si vede dal mattino.
> 
> Penso che reazioni positive debbano verificarsi subito, lei latita.
> Non è una buona prospettiva la tua...credo.


 Sono d'accordo......


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Analisi sintetica ma efficace,concordo.
> Avrebbe dovuto correre da lui,subito,se tentenna,e'grave.
> La storia e'finita,scusate se sono troppo realista.





Simy ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo......


Certo, lui ha previsto anche un epilogo negativo e in tutta serenità mi pare.

Però si è esposto anche ad un tentativo di recupero che potrebbe rivelarsi solo di suo interesse.

In questo ambito la delusione si rivelerebbe più forte della prima.

Ma Roger sa cavalcare.


----------



## Roger (5 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non lo so Roger. Per esperienza personale, e solo per quella, posso dirti che il buongiorno si vede dal mattino.
> 
> Penso che reazioni positive debbano verificarsi subito, lei latita.
> Non è una buona prospettiva la tua...credo.


Buona prospettiva? Come detto, ora provo molta rabbia e cattiveria, da ieri, come si dice, è salita la scimmia!!!
Dicevo, buona prospettiva? Lei latita?
Io ho solo detto che questo momento di attesa deve durare il meno possibile perchè mi immobilizza. Ora proverei a perdonarla, domani chissà... Sto metabolizzando ed il mio io, il mio ego stanno lavorando sodo... Sono consapevole che una ci sono diverse prospettive per il mio futuro: non necessariamente con lei è la prospettiva migliore!!!


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Certo, lui ha previsto anche un epilogo negativo e in tutta serenità mi pare.
> 
> Però si è esposto anche ad un tentativo di recupero che potrebbe rivelarsi solo di suo interesse.
> 
> ...


 Però almeno non può dire di non averci provato....


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ieri pom tornato in ufficio reduce da un'incontro,al momento chiacchere ma e'fatta,non ho resistito a non guardare 1 min di chat.
> La donna che li'ho agganciato mi ha voluto telefonare,e dopo 20 min di chiacchere,mi ha gratificato di un''fossero tutti come te''.
> Sai perche'Oscuro???Perche'io come sempre ho chiarito,chi mi vuole deve sapere che la sera esco poco,che fine settimana ''romantici''non esistono,che a separarmi non ci penso neanche....le mie regole sono quelle,o cosi'.o cosi'...e l'avevo detto anche alla ragazza incontrata prima.
> Amore......mi viene da ridere... ,,anche perche'e'il nome perfetto...se le chiami tutte cosi',moglie compresa....non sbagli mai


che desolazione, lothar , che desolazione.


----------



## elena (5 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, son nuovo e ovviamente chi passa da queste parti è in cattive acque... Ho letto qualche discussione, non sono una persona solita a chat e siti simili, faccio persino fatica a navigarci... Sarò breve... La nostra storia inizia 12 anni fa e dopo 8 anni ci sposiamo. Durante il fidanzamento sono stato io a vacillare ed invaghirmi per un'altra. Una storia che mi ha fatto capire quanto lei contava per me e una volta venuta a galla la faccenda prima io mi son preso del tempo per decidere se tornare con lei e poi lei allo stesso modo ne ha preso per capire se perdonarmi o no. Eroica, lei mi ha ripreso ed io mi sono riguadagnato la fiducia. Allora però, forse, era più una ragazzata e non c'era un matrimonio di mezzo. Oggi l'avventura è toccata a lei e a differenza mia (che una volta messo di fronte alla situazione ho preso le palle in mano e le ho detto tutto) ha negato fino alla fine nonostante io avessi prove al di là di certe. Non abbiamo figli. La fiducia in lei è ora meno di zero (la cosa è freschissima) ma se di giorno al lavoro le giornate passano la sera e la notte sono davvero dure. Inoltre questo forum è e sarà l'unico mio sfogo, preferisco non divulgare. Mamma mia se è dura. P.s.: La sera del confronto le ho detto che per quella sera poteva pure restare a casa ma dall'indomani avrebbe dovuto (temporaneamente???) andar via. Le ho anche aggiunto di venir pure a prendersi con libertà le sue cose ma negli orari in cui sa che io non ci sono.


ho riletto il primo messaggio di questa discussione

ma non è detto che quella sia stata una ragazzata
le dinamiche innescate erano identiche
e tu stesso, Roger, dici che hai avuto bisogno di tempo per decidere di tornare con lei
adesso che c'è un matrimonio di mezzo ci vorrà ancora più tempo e dovrete entrambi essere ancora più eroici


----------



## elena (5 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che desolazione, lothar , che desolazione.


ma no Minerva dai
Lothar è solo perennemente sbronzo e non vuole e non riesce a smettere di bere


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che desolazione, lothar , che desolazione.


qUoto soprattutto per l'ultima frase....:bleah:


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2011)

*Roger*

Guarda che a dire il vero la figura del bagarozzo la stai facendo tu....:rotfl:e se sei contento così va bene.... a pensarci bene  forse l'ipodotato sei proprio tu visto che tua moglie ha pensato bene di volare per altri lidi.....!Per cui cerca di moderare sia i termini che il resto.....dimostrare di esser un mezzo uomo davanti una tastiera è fin troppo facile....se vuoi trascendere trovi pane per i tuoi denti....zerbino!!!!:up:


----------



## elena (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che a dire il vero la figura del bagarozzo la stai facendo tu....:rotfl:e se sei contento così va bene.... a pensarci bene  forse l'ipodotato sei proprio tu visto che tua moglie ha pensato bene di volare per altri lidi.....!Per cui cerca di moderare sia i termini che il resto.....dimostrare di esser un mezzo uomo davanti una tastiera è fin troppo facile....se vuoi trascendere trovi pane per i tuoi denti....zerbino!!!!:up:


scusami Oscuro
ma perché non usi mai il quote?


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2011)

*Minerva*

Guarda i discorsi di lothar possono esser poco condivisibili...ma almeno non ci prende per i fondelli.....il termine desolazione mi sembra più appropriato per il modus operandi di roger e sole.....anzi quasi riduttivo.....!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2011)

*Elena*

:up:Questione di stile!:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ho riletto il primo messaggio di questa discussione
> 
> ma non è detto che quella sia stata una ragazzata
> le dinamiche innescate erano identiche
> ...


Aveva dato da pensare anche a me la sua intransigenza nell'averla buttata fuori su due piedi nonostante il suo tradimento precedente....

pero' mi ha risposto che lui l'ha fatto prima del matrimonio...

ah beh...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Roger (5 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ho riletto il primo messaggio di questa discussione
> 
> ma non è detto che quella sia stata una ragazzata
> le dinamiche innescate erano identiche
> ...


Ragionevole...
Ed è anche per questo che le tengo la porta aperta... Non per dovere ma perchè capisco, anch'io commisi quell'errore.
Però concedimi, Elena, di essere fermamente convinto che la maturità raggiunta a più di 30 anni ed il matrimonio non sono uguali ai 24 anni da fidanzatini... All'ora ci si vedeva solo nei fine settimana e non si avevano sogni e progetti di una vita insieme. Oggi io vivo in un ambiente anche suo, vedo fotografie, quadri comprati in viaggio di nozze, vedo le sue cose insieme alle mie. Vedo la nostra vita e non posso far altro. Scusami, l'errore è uguale, ma la situazione ed il momento sono diversi. Non sto a dire questo è più o meno grave, dico solo che è diverso e per me oggi, forse, è più difficile...
Ma cazzo vivrò, eccome se vivrò!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2011)

*Stermi*

Certo......ha preso le palle in mano e ha dimenticato di riattaccarsele evidentemente!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Roger (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che a dire il vero la figura del bagarozzo la stai facendo tu....:rotfl:e se sei contento così va bene.... a pensarci bene forse l'ipodotato sei proprio tu visto che tua moglie ha pensato bene di volare per altri lidi.....!Per cui cerca di moderare sia i termini che il resto.....*dimostrare di esser un mezzo uomo davanti una tastiera è fin troppo facile*....se vuoi trascendere trovi pane per i tuoi denti....zerbino!!!!:up:


:up:


----------



## elena (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Aveva dato da pensare anche a me la sua intransigenza nell'averla buttata fuori su due piedi nonostante il suo tradimento precedente....
> 
> pero' mi ha risposto che lui l'ha fatto prima del matrimonio...
> 
> ...


mah
prima o dopo il matrimonio non la vedo come una questione di principio
la questione semmai è capire perché è successo

intransigente sì


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che desolazione, lothar , che desolazione.


 
Desolazione????e perche'???io qui'scrivo quello che faccio,tale e quale,non racconto balle ne mi vanto.
Poi se tu prefersci le lagne piangenti,Minerva,rispetto il tuo punto di vista,tu,dovresti fare lo stesso.
Qui'sono in pochi ad avere il coraggio di parlare chiaro,come faccio io.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2011)

*Cmq*

Cmq ho capito che chi si approccia a tradimento.net....vuol sentirsi dire ciò che gli conviene.....o ciò che fa meno male......proprio come succede nella vita di tutti i giorni......!!!


----------



## elena (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> :up:Questione di stile!:rotfl:


ah ok


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Desolazione????e perche'???io qui'scrivo quello che faccio,tale e quale,*non racconto balle* ne mi vanto.
> Poi se tu prefersci le lagne piangenti,Minerva,rispetto il tuo punto di vista,tu,dovresti fare lo stesso.
> Qui'sono in pochi ad avere il coraggio di parlare chiaro,come faccio io.


 a tua moglie tante.
non so se te ne rendi conto ma hai una dipendenza , altro che coraggio


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ragionevole...
> Ed è anche per questo che le tengo la porta aperta... Non per dovere ma perchè capisco, anch'io commisi quell'errore.
> Però concedimi, Elena, di essere fermamente convinto che la maturità raggiunta a più di 30 anni ed il matrimonio non sono uguali ai 24 anni da fidanzatini... All'ora ci si vedeva solo nei fine settimana e non si avevano sogni e progetti di una vita insieme. Oggi io vivo in un ambiente anche suo, vedo fotografie, quadri comprati in viaggio di nozze, vedo le sue cose insieme alle mie. Vedo la nostra vita e non posso far altro. Scusami, l'errore è uguale, ma la situazione ed il momento sono diversi. Non sto a dire questo è più o meno grave, dico solo che è diverso e per me oggi, forse, è più difficile...
> Ma cazzo vivrò, eccome se vivrò!!!


Dovresti evitare di arrampicarti sugli specchi...

il suo tradimento per te vale 100000 ed il tuo 1....

scommetto per lei il contrario...

comunque l'aria e' amara...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> qUoto soprattutto per l'ultima frase....:bleah:


 
Farfalla stai diventando un clone di Minerva....qui'ho preso un'abbaglio,l'ammetto,mi parevi e mi era stato fatto capire tu fossi diversa....purtroppo maestra anche tu.
Se non capisci una battuta poi....vabbe'd'ora in poi scirivero'


sn un nuovo tradito,mia moglie scopa con un'altro...che cosa posso fare??

Cosi'ti piace di piu'vero????e'anche politicalmente piu'corretto....admin del cavolo,cambia il nome....traditi.net e'piu'appropriato...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cmq ho capito che chi si approccia a tradimento.net....vuol sentirsi dire ciò che gli conviene.....o ciò che fa meno male......proprio come succede nella vita di tutti i giorni......!!!


 

Ave a te Grande Oscuro............e'proprio cosi'.......ci sono argomenti che non si possono trattare


----------



## elena (5 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ragionevole...
> Ed è anche per questo che le tengo la porta aperta... Non per dovere ma perchè capisco, anch'io commisi quell'errore.
> Però concedimi, Elena, di essere fermamente convinto che la maturità raggiunta a più di 30 anni ed il matrimonio non sono uguali ai 24 anni da fidanzatini... All'ora ci si vedeva solo nei fine settimana e non si avevano sogni e progetti di una vita insieme. Oggi io vivo in un ambiente anche suo, vedo fotografie, quadri comprati in viaggio di nozze, vedo le sue cose insieme alle mie. Vedo la nostra vita e non posso far altro. Scusami, l'errore è uguale, ma la situazione ed il momento sono diversi. Non sto a dire questo è più o meno grave, dico solo che è diverso e per me oggi, forse, è più difficile...
> Ma cazzo vivrò, eccome se vivrò!!!


dal tuo punto di vista ti capisco
ma prova a dare una scorsa alle storie che sono raccontate qui
e vedrai che troverai ben pochi ventenni tra gli utenti di questo forum

comunque secondo me dovresti superare codesto impasse


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cmq ho capito che chi si approccia a tradimento.net....vuol sentirsi dire ciò che gli conviene.....o ciò che fa meno male......proprio come succede nella vita di tutti i giorni......!!!


oh yessss...:up:

e poi DIGIAMOLO....lo spicologo custa bej dane'......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a tua moglie tante.
> non so se te ne rendi conto ma hai una dipendenza , altro che coraggio


 

nessuna balla,se lo vuoi sapere ieri mi ha chiamato 2 minuti dopo avere scaricato dall'auto l'altra....e ho risposto che dove fossi in quel momento non fosse affare suo,punto,nessuna bugia.

Dipendenza???affatto.......sapessi quante ne ho scartate...no amica mia non sono da..ogni lasciata e'persa...capito malissimo.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nessuna balla,se lo vuoi sapere ieri mi ha chiamato 2 minuti dopo avere scaricato dall'auto l'altra....*e ho risposto che dove fossi in quel momento non fosse affare suo,punto,nessuna bugia.*
> 
> Dipendenza???affatto.......sapessi quante ne ho scartate...no amica mia non sono da..ogni lasciata e'persa...capito malissimo.


il gatto che gioca col topo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> il gatto che gioca col topo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


aggiungo che ieri sera ho detto a  mia moglie che da oggi quando chiama rispondo se ne ho voglia....sai Sterminator ok la sera muoversi poco..ma il giorno nessun controllo..altrimenti che vita diventa??


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> aggiungo che ieri sera* ho detto a mia moglie che da oggi quando chiama rispondo se ne ho voglia.*...sai Sterminator ok la sera muoversi poco..ma il giorno nessun controllo..altrimenti che vita diventa??


mi auguro che lei ti abbia risposto che stasera la troverai  a casa se ne avrà voglia


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> aggiungo che ieri sera ho detto a  mia moglie che da oggi quando chiama rispondo se ne ho voglia....sai Sterminator ok la sera muoversi poco..ma il giorno nessun controllo..altrimenti che vita diventa??


Massi' se te va rispondi co' na' pernacchia...

sempre se te va pero'...sia chiaro...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2011)

*Lothar*

Guarda sai che non condivido le tue posizioni...ma non mi son mai permesso di giudicare......non so dopo 30 di matrimonio quali saranno i miei punti di vista....per cui mi faccio io mio bagno d'umiltà e non giudico.....!Però non capisco perchè l'accanirsi per i tuoi comportamenti...discutibili senza dubbio......e il non accanirsi su altri post molto più ambigui e incoerenti!!Ma qui ci confrontiamo sulle vicende umane o sull'antipatia o simpatia di chi le racconta?In questo 3d ho letto veramente spaccati desolanti....ambigui e incoerenti....e nessuno li ha sottolineati....poi lothar ci parla delle sue zoccole e ci si scandalizza.....bho non capisco!E non capisco neanche alcuni nick che vogliono smaccatamente far passare il nero per il bianco...ed il bianco per il nero....coem se il bianco ed il nero siano senzazioni visive soggettive....e non oggettive.....!!!


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda sai che non condivido le tue posizioni...ma non mi son mai permesso di giudicare......non so dopo 30 di matrimonio quali saranno i miei punti di vista....per cui mi faccio io mio bagno d'umiltà e non giudico.....!Però non capisco perchè l'accanirsi per i tuoi comportamenti...discutibili senza dubbio......e il non accanirsi su altri post molto più ambigui e incoerenti!!Ma qui ci confrontiamo sulle vicende umane o sull'antipatia o simpatia di chi le racconta?In questo 3d ho letto veramente spaccati desolanti....ambigui e incoerenti....e nessuno li ha sottolineati....poi lothar ci parla delle sue zoccole e ci si scandalizza.....bho non capisco!E non capisco neanche alcuni nick che vogliono smaccatamente far passare il nero per il bianco...ed il bianco per il nero....coem se il bianco ed il nero siano senzazioni visive soggettive....e non oggettive.....!!!


scambiare la forma per sostanza...

ed il messaggio diventa il nick in questo caso...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Farfalla stai diventando un clone di Minerva....qui'ho preso un'abbaglio,l'ammetto,mi parevi e mi era stato fatto capire tu fossi diversa....purtroppo maestra anche tu.
> Se non capisci una battuta poi....vabbe'd'ora in poi scirivero'
> 
> 
> ...


Senti Lothar chiariamo una volta per tutte. Quello che tu fai nella tua vita privata è affar tuo. Io non sono una maestra (ammesso che ce ne siano qui dentro) ma sentire un uomo che dice che le chiama tutte amore compresa la moglie così non si confonde mi fa ribrezzo.
Ho tradito anch'io mio marito ma mai nella vita mi verrebbe in mente di pensare una cosa come questa. Un minimo di rispetto per una persona che ti vive accanto dovresti averlo....tutto qui..Opinione mia naturalmente


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Luglio 2011)

Ciao Roger!
Tu mi fai una certa qual simpatia che, tuttavia, non posso disgiungere da una profonda tristezza.
Avendo letto l'inizio e la fine della discussione, e presumendo che l'interno sia farcito allo stesso modo, compiango il tuo consapevole smago e mi si trastulla il cuore come in un'indegna costipazione orchitica.
Ora, contamini la tua nomina con mano da fenomeno, nuocendo più al noumeno che, nolendo di un sinonimo, nonneggia nel tuo animo e, negando che sia domino, maneggia come un diavolo le frappole e le grumole che, flambate come frappole, s'intrugliano e contorcono tra mentule e ventricoli.

E, proprio per questo, è davvero un bene che tu abbia cacciato l'infingarda dalla dimora della costernazione!
Che gl'indegni sono come dei raggi Roentgen che penetrano le carni e danneggiano teratogenamente i costrutti dell'anima pur senza averne mostrata l'ossuta trabeazione!

E, dici bene, quando affermi l'ineguaglianza ponderale della tua inguinale peripezia di gioventù per le carni altrui colla sua viscida e scanzonata apertura di ginocchia agli occhi e narici forestiere quando già il contratto di nozze era ben impolverato sotto al guanciale intriso di lacrime del vostro talamo frusto d'amore.
Perchè il sigillo sulla pergamena miniata e chiusa con ceralacca cremisi è importante!
I patti umani sono già ripugnanti e botritici di per sè, quando vergati e marcabollati, figuriamoci quando essi sono il sussurro di un ceffo ad una sguappola dal pelo tricuspidato, soffiati coll'alito alcolico dell'ingrifato nelle orecchie laide della slabbrata!

Perchè è facile perdonare quando non c'è nulla!
Difficile e forzoso è, invece, cercare di farlo quando nel suo utero sono marciti diecimila dei tuoi futuri bambini!

Per questo hai tutta la mia simpatia!
Per questo mi fai tristezza!

Indisgiunte.

Auguri!


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2011)

*Farfalla*

Io son d'accordo....sul poco rispetto che lothar dimostra agendo in questa maniera....ma ti chiedo:In questo 3d hai notato solo questo di incoerente e poco rispettoso?


----------



## Sole (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per questo non condivido e non comprendo i discorsi paradossali di Sole che parla di ammirazione e rispetto per comportamenti scorretti e irrispettosi...


Scusa, dove ho detto che ammiro e rispetto comportamenti scorretti e irrispettosi?
Cercare di capire quello che sta dietro certi comportamenti e non limitarsi a giudicare non vuol dire ammirare e rispettare quei comportamenti. Vuol dire rispettare la persona che li compie e darle una possibilità. Significa capire che chiunque, in un certo momento della propria vita, può commettere degli sbagli e fare cose non proprio edificanti, ma non per questo è inevitabile metterlo in croce.

Spero che il concetto ti sia un po' più chiaro.


----------



## Sole (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> il termine *desolazione* mi sembra più appropriato per il modus operandi di roger e sole.....anzi quasi riduttivo.....!!!


Mah.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2011)

*Sole*

Come si fa ad aver ammirazione e rispetto per un uomo che ti ha tradito pià volte  anche con prostitute....questo non mi sarà mai chiaro....e per fortuna....ho un concetto di amore troppo alto per vederlo svilito fra scopate extra-coniugali e altre porcate.....!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2011)

*Si*

Si cara sole è proprio desolante altrochè.....!!!


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi auguro che lei ti abbia risposto che stasera la troverai  a casa se ne avrà voglia


Moglie: Amore il tubo del bagno perde di nuovo, potresti dargli un'occhiata
Marito: E che faccio l'idraulico io ?

due giorni dopo

Moglie: Amore, l'anta dell'armadio non si chiude bene, potresti aggiustarla ?
Marito: E che faccio il falegname  io ?

due giorni dopo 

Moglie: Amore, la televisione non funziona bene, per favore puoi provare ad aggiustarla ?
Marito: E che faccio l'elettricista io ?

il giorno dopo il marito torna a casa e trova la moglie davanti alla televisione che funziona benissimo.

Marito: hai chiamato l'elettricta per aggiustarla
Moglie: si 
Marito: e quanto hai pagato
Moglie: Niente, pensa era un ragazzo talmente gentile che come pagamento mi ha chiesto o un pompino o una torta
Marito shoccato: E tu ??? Gli hai fatto una torta spero ?
Moglie: E che faccio la pasticciera io ?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo......ha preso le palle in mano e ha dimenticato di riattaccarsele evidentemente!!!:rotfl:


Singolare questa visione delle cose. Quindi cercare la via per superare un tradimento e tenere in piedi un matrimonio significa essere senza palle?

Strano, perchè qui ogni giorno leggo di mogli e di mariti che hanno vissuto questa esperienza e l'impressione che ho io è proprio opposta alla tua: mi sembrano persone coraggiose che hanno messo da parte il loro orgoglio ferito per dare una possibilità al progetto di vita nel quale credevano.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Moglie: Amore il tubo del bagno perde di nuovo, potresti dargli un'occhiata
> Marito: E che faccio l'idraulico io ?
> 
> due giorni dopo
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son d'accordo....sul poco rispetto che lothar dimostra agendo in questa maniera....ma ti chiedo:In questo 3d hai notato solo questo di incoerente e poco rispettoso?


No ma credo che giùà tradire il proprio partner sia una mancanza di rispetto ma sentire un uomo che riesce a "umiliare" con i suoi termini le donne con cui va a letto e la moglie mi indispettisce.
Sarà sbagliato ma credo che denigrare chi non può in alcun modo difendersi sia di pessimo gusto....


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Singolare questa visione delle cose. Quindi cercare la via per superare un tradimento e tenere in piedi un matrimonio significa essere senza palle?
> 
> Strano, perchè qui ogni giorno leggo di mogli e di mariti che hanno vissuto questa esperienza e l'impressione che ho io è proprio opposta alla tua: mi sembrano persone coraggiose che hanno messo da parte il loro orgoglio ferito per dare una possibilità al progetto di vita nel quale credevano.


Condivido tutto tranne il coraggio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2011)

*Sole*

Ti sembrano persone coraggiose perche provano a fare quello che hai fatto tu....perchè credimi il coraggio e mettersi alle spalle persone che hanno palesemente dimostrato di non amarci,di non rispettarci,di preferire altro......!Coraggio è alzare gli occhi al cielo e ripartire..riappropriarsi della propria vita.....e della propria dignità.......Sbagliare e lecitp ma sbagliare con la vita ed i sentimenti degli altri e meno lecito....a Sole ma cosa vuoi raccontarci?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Singolare questa visione delle cose. Quindi cercare la via per superare un tradimento e tenere in piedi un matrimonio significa essere senza palle?
> 
> Strano, perchè qui ogni giorno leggo di mogli e di mariti che hanno vissuto questa esperienza e l'impressione che ho io è proprio opposta alla tua: mi sembrano persone coraggiose che hanno messo da parte il loro orgoglio ferito per dare una possibilità al progetto di vita nel quale credevano.


:up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2011)

*Stermin*

Questi il coragio non sanno dove sta di casa....per loro il coraggio è tradire....e accettare un tradimento...per me è semplicemente esser dei grandissimi codardi.....!!!


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No ma credo che giùà tradire il proprio partner sia una mancanza di rispetto ma sentire un uomo che riesce a "umiliare" con i suoi termini le donne con cui va a letto e la moglie mi indispettisce.
> Sarà sbagliato ma credo che denigrare chi non può in alcun modo difendersi sia di pessimo gusto....


Dai so' discussioni di lana caprina...

per me so' piu' importanti i fatti delle parole....

sembrerebbe un voler capacitare la propria coscienza... farsi piu' belli...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questi il coragio non sanno dove sta di casa....per loro il coraggio è tradire....e accettare un tradimento...per me è semplicemente esser dei grandissimi codardi.....!!!


i figli Oscu', te scordi i figli....

e nonna invalida...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come si fa ad aver ammirazione e rispetto per un uomo che ti ha tradito pià volte anche con prostitute....questo non mi sarà mai chiaro....e per fortuna....ho un concetto di amore troppo alto per vederlo svilito fra scopate extra-coniugali e altre porcate.....!!


Buon per te e per il tuo concetto di amore. Ti auguro che la tua compagna ti sia sempre fedele e che risponda perfettamente ai requisiti che cerchi in una donna.

Io sto con mio marito da una vita, è il mio compagno ed è l'uomo migliore che abbia mai conosciuto. E' una persona sensibile, molto intelligente, impegnato socialmente e condivido con lui tante passioni. Per una serie di motivi ha commesso degli errori che sta ancora analizzando nella sede opportuna. E stare accanto a lui nel suo cammino, mentre cerca di diventare una persona migliore, è per me un privilegio.


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questi il coragio non sanno dove sta di casa....per loro il coraggio è tradire....e accettare un tradimento...per me è semplicemente esser dei grandissimi codardi.....!!!


C'è sempre qualcosa che non quadra anche nei tuoi discorsi...fondamentalisti.

Mi sembra di capire che non hai mai tradito, non sei mai stato sul punto di farlo. Soprattutto non hai mai permesso che questo accadesse a te, e se è accaduto hai preso la "giusta" decisione.

Decisioni giuste solo per te però. Dal mio punto di vista, posso condividerle come scelte personali, ma nel tuo approccio non ci vedo continuità, nel senso che sono fini e finiscono solo con te stesso.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Buon per te e per il tuo concetto di amore. Ti auguro che la tua compagna ti sia sempre fedele e che risponda perfettamente ai requisiti che cerchi in una donna.
> 
> Io sto con mio marito da una vita, è il mio compagno ed *è l'uomo migliore che abbia mai conosciuto.* E' una persona sensibile, molto intelligente, impegnato socialmente e condivido con lui tante passioni. Per una serie di motivi ha commesso degli errori che sta ancora analizzando nella sede opportuna. E stare accanto a lui nel suo cammino, mentre cerca di diventare una persona migliore, è per me un privilegio.


figurate gli altri...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

(vabbe' scusa...m'e scappato...)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> i figli Oscu', te scordi i figli....
> 
> e nonna invalida...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Certo che se li scorda....


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> figurate gli altri...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> figurate gli altri...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Vabbè, almeno mi hai fatto ridere e ti perdono!


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda sai che non condivido le tue posizioni...ma non mi son mai permesso di giudicare......non so dopo 30 di matrimonio quali saranno i miei punti di vista....per cui mi faccio io mio bagno d'umiltà e non giudico.....!Però non capisco perchè l'accanirsi per i tuoi comportamenti...discutibili senza dubbio......e il non accanirsi su altri post molto più ambigui e incoerenti!!Ma qui ci confrontiamo sulle vicende umane o sull'antipatia o simpatia di chi le racconta?In questo 3d ho letto veramente spaccati desolanti....ambigui e incoerenti....e nessuno li ha sottolineati....poi lothar ci parla delle sue zoccole e ci si scandalizza.....bho non capisco!E non capisco neanche alcuni nick che vogliono smaccatamente far passare il nero per il bianco...ed il bianco per il nero....coem se il bianco ed il nero siano senzazioni visive soggettive....e non oggettive.....!!!


Caro Oscuro non ricorderai il casino'scoppiato al mio arrivo qua'.gennaio,l'unico fu'il Conte a difendermi.
Da allora molte cose sono cambiate,anche se fisicamente ho conosciuto solo il Conte,con altre/i parlo spesso,non qua'.
Due o tre qua'dentro,che si sia messo in mezzo fFarfalla mi ha stupito...,non mi possono vedere,e seguitano,ma ho accumulato reputazione un po'da tutti.
Chiunque puo'ad esempio scrivere zoccola,io no,vengo attaccato.
Ma che mi frega,,,sai Oscuro la mia amica ieri mi ha detto,e non e' la prima....''sei come in chat,e al cell,cioe'persona seria di cui mi posso fidare''..........mi ha fatto tanto piacere,anche se lo sapevo gia'.Quindi...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Luglio 2011)

zoccola


----------



## Roger (5 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Singolare questa visione delle cose. Quindi cercare la via per superare un tradimento e tenere in piedi un matrimonio significa essere senza palle?
> 
> Strano, perchè qui ogni giorno leggo di mogli e di mariti che hanno vissuto questa esperienza e l'impressione che ho io è proprio opposta alla tua: mi sembrano persone coraggiose che hanno messo da parte il loro orgoglio ferito per dare una possibilità al progetto di vita nel quale credevano.


:up::up::up:
Con limite però... Se ci son le basi si può fare e penso che chi ha le palle è proprio colui o colei che decide di tentare, nonostante tutto... Se poi non va... E', sarebbe sicuramente più facile dire vattene, non volgio più vederti, è finita... Con qualche epiteto nel mezzo magari è...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No ma credo che giùà tradire il proprio partner sia una mancanza di rispetto ma sentire un uomo che riesce a "umiliare" con i suoi termini le donne con cui va a letto e la moglie mi indispettisce.
> Sarà sbagliato ma credo che denigrare chi non può in alcun modo difendersi sia di pessimo gusto....


 
Ti facevo meno invornita,senza offesa......

A parte che chiamare amore tutte e'una cosa gia'sentita,  comunque una battuta,che tra l'altro,puoi non crederci,ho anche detto,sempre scherzando a mia moglie,chiamandola proprio cosi'ieri sera.E la risposta che mi sono beccato,e'stata ''anch'io li chiamo tutti cosi'''.......quindi egregia maestra,,touche....(il francese non lo conosco,si scrive cosi???


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> zoccola


 

Visto carissima Quintina,a proposito e'un piacere riaverti qua',tu puoi,io non puo'.....ahahahhahh


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Visto carissima Quintina,a proposito e'un piacere riaverti qua',tu puoi,io non puo'.....ahahahhahh


 nessuno dice che tu non puoi...ma ci sono alcuni contesti in cui l'uso di alcuni termini è fuori luogo....secondo me....


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> nessuno dice che tu non puoi...ma ci sono alcuni contesti in cui l'uso di alcuni termini è fuori luogo....secondo me....




Piccolaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! 

Cosa e' successo al tuo avatar? ​


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Luglio 2011)

Simy, il latex ti dona.

Si sta riformando il gruppo vedo.....manca il Comico, avrei già in mente chi potrebbe esserlo.


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Piccolaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! ​
> 
> 
> Cosa e' successo al tuo avatar? ​


E' stata corrotta.....

Appena torni in pista, lo faccio anche con te! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E' stata corrotta.....
> 
> Appena torni in pista, *lo faccio anche con te!* :mrgreen:




E gia'!

:ar:


Con dolcezza pero'  teneramente!


_














_
​


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E gia'!​
> 
> 
> :ar:
> ...


Tu saresti una perfetta combattente. 

Ti voglio dentro commare! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Piccolaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! ​
> 
> Cosa e' successo al tuo avatar? ​


 Oggi mi sento cosi..........ma la mia fatina sta ancora sul mio profilo utente...ci sono affezionata.... :carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Visto carissima Quintina,a proposito e'un piacere riaverti qua',tu puoi,io non puo'.....ahahahhahh


Ma a chi l'hai detto?


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Tu saresti una perfetta combattente.
> 
> Ti voglio dentro commare! :rotfl:



... mi devo preoccupare? :diffi:​


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> *Simy, il latex ti dona*.
> 
> Si sta riformando il gruppo vedo.....manca il Comico, avrei già in mente chi potrebbe esserlo.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Grazie... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

...e Rorschach???????


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma a chi l'hai detto?


Ecco...pure la Quinty sarebbe un buon acquisto....


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Grazie... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...e Rorschach???????


Ma Daniele...no?!


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... mi devo preoccupare? :diffi:​


 Tranquilla! Ti fidi di me?


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Oggi mi sento cosi..........ma la mia fatina sta ancora sul mio profilo utente...ci sono affezionata.... :carneval:



OK!

:up:​


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... mi devo preoccupare? :diffi:​


Lo sai che i doppi sensi non c'entrano nulla con me.....

Di che ti preoccuperesti?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ecco...pure la Quinty sarebbe un buon acquisto....


Ma per cosa?


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma per cosa?


Stiamo riformando il gruppo, i Watchmen....tu non buttare la Katana....

Devo vedere cosa far fare a Marì....cià Marì:infermo:


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Lo sai che i doppi sensi non c'entrano nulla con me.....
> 
> Di che ti preoccuperesti?


MAH! ... non so :thinking:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Stiamo riformando il gruppo, i Watchmen....tu non buttare la Katana....
> 
> Devo vedere cosa far fare a Marì....cià Marì:infermo:


Chi sono i Watchmen? 

(nessun pericolo x la katana, non l'abbandono mai)


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH! ... non so :thinking:


Potresti preoccuparti del fatto che comincio a dare i numeri...al limite...


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Stiamo riformando il gruppo, i Watchmen....tu non buttare la Katana....
> 
> Devo vedere cosa far fare a Marì....cià Marì:infermo:




Cia', professo'!


_














_​


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Chi sono i Watchmen?
> 
> (nessun pericolo x la katana, non l'abbandono mai)


Una manica di matti.....


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Chi sono i Watchmen?
> 
> (nessun pericolo x la katana, non l'abbandono mai)


 come chi sono i Watchen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DM glielo spieghi tu? 

...ma cosa gli facciamo fare a Quinty??? "l'amante del comico"? .....


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> come chi sono i Watchen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DM glielo spieghi tu?
> 
> ...ma cosa gli facciamo fare a Quinty??? "l'amante del comico"? .....


Ma Quintina potrebbe fare tranquillamente se stessa...e già bella che pronta....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> come chi sono i Watchen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DM glielo spieghi tu?
> 
> ...ma cosa gli facciamo fare a Quinty??? "l'amante del comico"? .....


Ma cos'è ? Un film?


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma Quintina potrebbe fare tranquillamente se stessa...e già bella che pronta....


 c'hai ragione....................


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma cos'è ? Un film?


 yessss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma cos'è ? Un film?


Quintì, è un fumetto e un film anche... lo devi vedere allora...


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Quintì, è un fumetto e un film anche... lo devi vedere allora...


 :up:si ne vale la pena di vederlo! 

.......mi sa che stiamo esagerando con gli O.T. .......abbiamo massacrato il thread di Roger..... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2011)

*Dott manatthan*

:rotfl:Fondamentalista io?:rotfl:Semplicemente una persona responsabile e con un minimo di maturità....nulla di più.....!Comunque ho tradito.....e mi son sentito una merda.....le colpe son state SOLE MIE.....dopo tre mesi di tradimenti ho chiuso una storia di 5 anni e fermatole pratiche di un matrimonio.....!Non contento ho chiuso la storia con l'amante e mi son fatto i miei 6 8 mesi di sofferenza....un bel percorso di crescita ti assicuro....poi 3 anni di smarrimento e divertimenti....non ricordo neanche con quante donne e perchè.....semre all'insegna della trasparenza e della correttezza,in primis verso me stesso.....poi altra storia sbagliata...quindi tante cazzate...e a 33 anni l'incontra che mi ha cambiato la vita....cos c'è di incoerente in tutto questo non saprei.....!Ho fatto i mie errori e li ha pagati.....senza nascondermi dietro un dito....senza portarmi appresso vite e persone che non c'entravano nulla con i  iei tormenti e allora?


----------



## elena (5 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:si ne vale la pena di vederlo!
> 
> .......mi sa che stiamo esagerando con gli O.T. .......abbiamo massacrato il thread di Roger..... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


OT :mrgreen:
ma dunque l'avatar del comico dovrebbe essere questo?


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> OT :mrgreen:
> ma dunque l'avatar del comico dovrebbe essere questo?


 ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yessssssssss:up:


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gli ha detto così che significa: Me so godù come una pazza, mi ha fatto urlare a furia di orgasmi. Ma ovvio che gli ha detto così no?


QUello che mi ha detto era scritto anche nelle mail in cui ho scoperto la cosa, era ipodotato e super veloce, ma non mi importa un cazzo, mi ha tradito con sperman più veloce dell'alluce e cosa dovevo pensare di me? Che ero una persona meravigliosa come ha detto lei? Strano essere meravigliosi e finire per due volte cornutazzi del cazzo (del cazzo perchè sono due le volte). Se al primo colpo ho digerito il tutto nel giro di 1 mese, qui ci ho messo 3 anni ed è naturale che sia così ed è naturale che lei sapesse che sarebbe stato così.
Ho avuto un danno e l'ho pagato oltretutto io e sono incazzato come non mai di questi traditori mollicci e con poche palle che poi scoperti fanno i cuor di leoni e ti smollano con tutti i problemi del caso, stupendo!!!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Oscuro non ricorderai il casino'scoppiato al mio arrivo qua'.gennaio,l'unico fu'il Conte a difendermi.
> Da allora molte cose sono cambiate,anche se fisicamente ho conosciuto solo il Conte,con altre/i parlo spesso,non qua'.
> Due o tre qua'dentro,che si sia messo in mezzo *fFarfalla mi ha stupito...,non mi possono vedere,*e seguitano,ma ho accumulato reputazione un po'da tutti.
> Chiunque puo'ad esempio scrivere zoccola,io no,vengo attaccato.
> Ma che mi frega,,,sai Oscuro la mia amica ieri mi ha detto,e non e' la prima....''sei come in chat,e al cell,cioe'persona seria di cui mi posso fidare''..........mi ha fatto tanto piacere,anche se lo sapevo gia'.Quindi...


Per il grassetto: Ma chi te lo dice? 
Nessuno può scrivere ma lo si accetta di più da chi poi è coerente nella vita. Credo di avertelo spiegato in dodicimila lingue diverse...
Se non riesci a capire che non è nulla di personale ma si tenta solo di farti notare quando esageri io non posso farci nulla. Probabilmente ti piace fare la vittima...


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2011)

Una picccola precisazione, tutti possono sbagliare, ma c'è chi non può permetterselo, per come è e per come deve vivere. Poniamo che io sbagliassi e venissi scoperto? Io lascerei la persona che ho tradito, ma allo stesso tempo pagherei io i conti degli psicologi e di tutto quello che le servirebbe per uscire da questo inferno che io ho conosciuto benissimo, pur sapendo che così non pareggerei manco morto il debito che ho creato, ma almeno ci avrei messo la mia buona volontà. Io per fare questo non starei con nessuna donna, perchè sarebbe comunque una mancanza di rispetto verso a quella (e comunque una donna ti vorrebbe convincere che tu non le devi nulla e bla bla bla). Ditemi quanti traditori hanno pagato con dignità il prezzo da pagare per il tradimento? Pochissimi, davvero pochissimi e non sono per nulla la maggioranza! Solo in pochi casi il ttraditore ha rotto, ha pagato e i cocci sono rimasti a lui, solo pochi e in tutti quelli che vedo giustificare allegramente il tradimento come un male da poco vedo solo il mettersi le mani davanti che se scoperti non dovranno poi sentirsi le merdacce che sono state.
Un traditore che si è sentito merdaccia c'è? Ditemi chi è ((tralasciando bastardo dentro)?


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una picccola precisazione, tutti possono sbagliare, ma c'è chi non può permetterselo, per come è e per come deve vivere. Poniamo che io sbagliassi e venissi scoperto? Io lascerei la persona che ho tradito, ma allo stesso tempo pagherei io i conti degli psicologi e di tutto quello che le servirebbe per uscire da questo inferno che io ho conosciuto benissimo, pur sapendo che così non pareggerei manco morto il debito che ho creato, ma almeno ci avrei messo la mia buona volontà. Io per fare questo non starei con nessuna donna, perchè sarebbe comunque una mancanza di rispetto verso a quella (e comunque una donna ti vorrebbe convincere che tu non le devi nulla e bla bla bla). Ditemi quanti traditori hanno pagato con dignità il prezzo da pagare per il tradimento? Pochissimi, davvero pochissimi e non sono per nulla la maggioranza! Solo in pochi casi il ttraditore ha rotto, ha pagato e i cocci sono rimasti a lui, solo pochi e in tutti quelli che vedo giustificare allegramente il tradimento come un male da poco vedo solo il mettersi le mani davanti che se scoperti non dovranno poi sentirsi le merdacce che sono state.
> *Un traditore che si è sentito merdaccia c'è? Ditemi chi è *((tralasciando bastardo dentro)?


SI! ... quello che dorme alla mia destra  .


----------



## Amoremio (5 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Singolare questa visione delle cose. Quindi cercare la via per superare un tradimento e tenere in piedi un matrimonio significa essere senza palle?
> 
> Strano, perchè qui ogni giorno leggo di mogli e di mariti che hanno vissuto questa esperienza e l'impressione che ho io è proprio opposta alla tua: mi sembrano persone coraggiose che hanno messo da parte il loro orgoglio ferito per dare una possibilità al progetto di vita nel quale credevano.


è un vecchio cavallo di battaglia di oscuro
già motivo di discussione

inutile dire che ti quoto
so già cosa ti replicherà
e secondo me ha torto


----------



## Amoremio (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Condivido tutto tranne il coraggio...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


hai torto anche tu


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI! ... quello che dorme alla mia destra  .


Ecco, cazzo, almeno uno che sa di essere stato merdaccia, bhe credo anche oscuro abbia pagato il suo prezzo anche con la sua coscienza, ma quanto
i dopo un tradimento leggeri come libellule si librano in aria per nuove mirabolanti sscopate senza pensare a chi sono davvero? Continuo a dire, un traditore che non si analizza profondamente per quello che ha fatto è una persona a cui bisogna dare zero fiducia, una persona capace di tradire anche l'amicizia se in cambio ottiene qualcosa, motivo per cui sfanculai donne che ammisero di aver tradito...ma che in fin dei conti era solo una ragazzata, degne di sfanculamento, no?


----------



## Amoremio (5 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> zoccola




ussignur


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio, tu hai avuto coraggio, ma avevate altre cose in piedi, adesso ti chiedo, senza alcun obbligo verso di lui, senza figli e senza casa...tu avresti accettato quell'inferno solo per la sua persona? Io sinceramente amore o non amore mai avrei accettato di farlo.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> hai torto anche tu


Sara', ma quella di troncare la ritengo la scelta piu' difficile...

specie se ci aggiungiamo la dipendenza economica...

anche se la dipendenza emotiva gia' basterebbe ed avanzerebbe...

totale...

ca' resto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (5 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, tu hai avuto coraggio, ma avevate altre cose in piedi, adesso ti chiedo, senza alcun obbligo verso di lui, senza figli e senza casa...tu avresti accettato quell'inferno solo per la sua persona? Io sinceramente amore o non amore mai avrei accettato di farlo.


ma io non ho scelto per i figli (sembra brutto da dire, ma è così)
nè per i soldi
nè per la casa che tanto sarebbe stata assegnata a me

e non mi sarei sentita in alcun modo obbligata verso di lui

e me ne sono strafottuta di ciò che avrebbero potuto dire e fare parenti amici & co

come prima cosa ho valutato di non aver bisogno di lui da un punto di vista materiale
questo mi ha dato una gran libertà

quindi mi sono concentrata su ciò che volevo io 
e ho "deciso" che tutto il resto si sarebbe adeguato 

forse è stata l'unica volta in cui ho deciso di essere il centro di gravità dell'universo
e fanculo al resto

e questo centro di gravità ha deciso che quell'uomo
con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti valeva l'inferno che avrei vissuto

"prima" non so come mi sarei comportata
ma c'è da dire che da tempo mi ero accorta che il mio amore per lui cresceva invece di diminuire

per fare un esempio cretino, da ragazzi non mi era mai capitato di commuovermi guardandolo


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma io non ho scelto per i figli (sembra brutto da dire, ma è così)
> nè per i soldi
> nè per la casa che tanto sarebbe stata assegnata a me
> 
> ...



ellamadonna....sicura che nun e' pieta'?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sara', ma quella di troncare la ritengo la scelta piu' difficile...
> 
> specie se ci aggiungiamo la dipendenza economica...
> 
> ...


puoi aver ragione

ma penso che quando ami una persona 
è molto difficile ingoiare il  dolore che ti ha inflitto

tanto difficile che può essere più facile tentare di espungerla da te


----------



## Amoremio (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sicura che nun e' pieta'?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


non son mica tua moglie :carneval:



(non son riuscita a trattenermi )


----------



## Roger (5 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> hai torto anche tu


E' sicuramente più coraggioso tantare, forse l'impossibile, che rinunciare in partenza... Come detto, sarebbe molto più facile darsi uno smack sulla guancia, una pedata nel culo e dirsi addio!!! Sicuramente...


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> E' sicuramente più coraggioso tantare, forse l'impossibile, che rinunciare in partenza... Come detto, sarebbe molto più facile darsi uno smack sulla guancia, una pedata nel culo e dirsi addio!!! Sicuramente...


 Vero! :up:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non son mica tua moglie :carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> (non son riuscita a trattenermi )



Cross teso a centro area e AmoreMio che in rovesciata plastica insacca il pallone all'incrocio dei pali....queste sono le giocate che valgono da sole il prezzo del biglietto :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> puoi aver ragione
> 
> *ma penso che quando ami una persona
> è molto difficile ingoiare il  dolore che ti ha inflitto*
> ...


ma non credo proprio....

se ami abbozzi piu' facilmente almeno fino a che il torto subito, il tuo ego ferito, te lo codifichi in un range accettabile, atrimenti sbrocchi e passi all'odio...e ce vole n'attimo essendo facce della stessa medaglia....


----------



## Roger (5 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma io non ho scelto per i figli (sembra brutto da dire, ma è così)
> nè per i soldi
> nè per la casa che tanto sarebbe stata assegnata a me
> 
> ...


 
 (Pensieroso...) 
Bel post...
E questo non sarebbe coraggio???
Tanto di cappello ad esserci riuscita.
Spero tanto che ora le cose si siano sistemate e ne sia valsa la pena... Ma da come parla la risposta è già nelle sue righe...


----------



## Roger (5 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> puoi aver ragione
> 
> ma penso che quando ami una persona
> è molto difficile ingoiare il dolore che ti ha inflitto
> ...


So good...:up:


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma io non ho scelto per i figli (sembra brutto da dire, ma è così)
> nè per i soldi
> nè per la casa che tanto sarebbe stata assegnata a me
> 
> ...


 anche per me è così  e mi sembrerebbe normale parlando di un amore che va ad arricchirsi e non impoverirsi con il passare degli anni.
pur nelle grandi difficoltà e problematiche che una coppia ha quotidianamente


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma non credo proprio....
> 
> se ami abbozzi piu' facilmente almeno fino a che il torto subito, il tuo ego ferito, te lo codifichi in un range accettabile, atrimenti sbrocchi e passi all'odio...e ce vole n'attimo essendo facce della stessa medaglia....


 per me non sono nemmeno lontani parenti


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me non sono nemmeno lontani parenti


te esclusa...

vabbuo'???

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cross teso a centro area e AmoreMio che in rovesciata plastica insacca il pallone all'incrocio dei pali....queste sono le giocate che valgono da sole il prezzo del biglietto :mrgreen:


me sacrifico....:mrgreen:

di piu' non posso fare...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> te esclusa...
> 
> vabbuo'???
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


beh se sei così generoso mi commuovi...facciamo che sono cugini di terzo grado:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2011)

*La verità*

La verità è che chi non chiude dopo un tradimento o dopo svariati tradimenti....tranne le dovute eccezioni è perchè nella vita pensa di non poter aspirar ad altro...a qualcosa di più.....!LA sofferenza che da un bel taglio netto la conosce solo chi ha vissuto un esperienza simile.....un lutto....sai che quella persona non farà più parte delle tua vita....solo malinconici ricordi......!!!Bè meglio rischiare e dar alla vita la possibilità di sorprenderci....che tenerci un cosa brutta e inquinata nelle radici per la paura di non poter aver di meglio!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa Tubarao non ci capiamo:certo che ci sono andato ,come tutti,ma sono tanti anni che non lo faccio piu',e comunque mai per strada.
> Certo voi avete la Salaria.noi la zona Fiera,ci sono dalle 14 in poi e sono belle e giovanissime.,ma le guardo con tristezza.
> Sara'perche'averle e'questione di 50 eurini,e non di faticosa caccia...
> Tra le altre cose notevolmente rischiosa,la Pm si apposta in borghese e auto civetta....prova solo a mettere la freccia...e ti costa €300.
> Secondo me giustissimi.


AHahahahahaha....
Te ne racconto una amico mio...
Sono in via indipendenza una sera con la morosa...ahahahahaha...
Si avvicinano due tizi...che io riconosco essere due industriali della mia zona...ma loro non riconoscono me...e tutti imbaloccati mi chiedono se so dove si rimorchia a Bo...
AHAHAHAHAHAAHA...li ho mandati in quella zona alla fiera dove si rimorchiano i trans....AHAHAHAAHAHA...

Ah Lothar...amico mio...
Che tempi...ore 12,30 scattava la ronda del piacere...noi ragazzi della via tibal...partivamo per il putan tour...ahahaahahaha...dio santo...ancora me le ricordo le austriache nei viali...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh se sei così generoso mi commuovi...facciamo che sono cugini di terzo grado:mrgreen:


come vuoi tu...:mrgreen:

tanto hai gia' detto che manco se te ciulano la trousse da viaggio de Dior proveresti odio per il ladro...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io e la mia compagna abbiam perso un figlio di 3 mesi.....5 mesi prima in maniera molto drammatica ho perso il mio capo...persona che aveva la mia stima ed il mio profondo rispetto....in 8 mesi la mia vita è stata stravolta.....fisiologico che io e la mia compagna....ci siam allontanati... anche per diverse vedute di vita....ma lungi da noi e lungi da me andar a prendere a pisellate un'altra donna....per quale motivo poi?Ecco l'amore,il rispetto sono questi.....sono anche questi.....per cui smettiamola di trovare scuse ridicole e patetiche.....!Se tradirò e soltanto perchè mi andrà di farlo....perchè avrò la superficialità di farlo,l'egoismo di farlo....e non mi difenderò con scuse imabarazzanti...ne verrò qui a parlarvi di rispetto e di amore...a 39 anni fortunatamente riesco ad comprendere la profondità di certi valori...!Per questo comprendo ma non condivido i comportamenti di lothar che ha il coraggio delle proprie azioni....e ha il buon gusto di non prenderci per il culo parlandoci di rispetto e ammirazione....!Per questo non condivido e non comprendo i discorsi paradossali di Sole che parla di ammirazione e rispetto per comportamenti scorretti e irrispettosi...dove l'amore c'entra veramente poco......!!Certo guardarsi allo specchio è una gran cosa....ma ci può anche specchiare e voler vedere qualcosa che non c'è.....e allora c'è poco da sorridere.....!!!


Vorrei dedicare a Sole questa frase che scrisse Van Gogh a sua moglie.
Van Gogh sposò una puttana malata.

«Quando la terra non viene messa alla prova, non se ne può ottenere nulla. Lei, è stata messa alla prova; di conseguenza trovo più in lei che in tutto un insieme di donne che non siano state messe alla prova dalla vita».

Oscuro...l'ammirazione e il rispetto di Sole per il suo compagno è per tutte le cose positive che lui ha.
Fidati se lui non avesse avuto quelle dalla sua...lei se lo sarebbe scrollato di dosso. 
Un conto è che non ci sia rispetto e dedizione.
Un conto sono le mancanze di rispetto.
Se loro due, sono riusciti a ripartire dopo colossali mancanze di rispetto, a casa mia, significa, che hanno una forza interiore mica da tutti.

Ti faccio un esempio...
Mettiamo che tu domani inizi a bere...
Sai quanti finiscono alcoolizzati senza sapere come hanno fatto?
Che colossale mancanza di rispetto verso te stesso...

Oscuro la psiche umana è un mistero.
E lo sai meglio di me.
Lo sai perchè nel tuo lavoro, nessuno si fa straviare dalle apparenze...
Nel tuo lavoro i demoni a volte ti appaiono come angioletti, e gli angeli, sono scambiati per demoni.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> E' normale che ora quel sentimento di tristezza e delusione si stia tramutando in rabbia e cattiveria?


SI...
Ma devi sfogarlo...
Altrimenti finisci come Daniele.
E come sai quando si litiga le parole e gli insulti volano.
Vai tranquillo...
Se senti il bisogno di esprimere tutta la tua rabbia fallo.
Ti ama?
Farà da parafulmine...

Cosa credi?
Guarda che io nella mia vita ho ricevuto da una donna anche calci, pugni, sberle...perfno sputi in faccia...

Ma la confidenza comporta questo...
Amico mio, non avrai paura di farla soffrire eh?

L'importante è che se lei torna...ti trovi sereno e disponibile...
Dai cazzo...
Se viene lì...e la vedi pentita...
Non ti esplode dentro la tenerezza?

Roger...è la tua donna no?
Altrimenti declassela...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> *La verità è che chi non chiude dopo un tradimento o dopo svariati tradimenti....tranne le dovute eccezioni è perchè nella vita pensa di non poter aspirar ad altro...a qualcosa di più...*..!LA sofferenza che da un bel taglio netto la conosce solo chi ha vissuto un esperienza simile.....un lutto....sai che quella persona non farà più parte delle tua vita....solo malinconici ricordi......!!!Bè meglio rischiare e dar alla vita la possibilità di sorprenderci....che tenerci un cosa brutta e inquinata nelle radici per la paura di non poter aver di meglio!!!!


Infatti l'autostima e' la prima che va ko e poi cominciano a scattare gli altri meccanismi infernali della mente...


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vorrei dedicare a Sole questa frase che scrisse Van Gogh a sua moglie.
> *Van Gogh sposò una puttana malata.*
> 
> «Quando la terra non viene messa alla prova, non se ne può ottenere nulla. Lei, è stata messa alla prova; di conseguenza trovo più in lei che in tutto un insieme di donne che non siano state messe alla prova dalla vita».
> ...


 ma sei sicuro che la sposò?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ma tu, ce l'hai un cuore o sei una macchina creata pure, magari, con il pisello piccolo? Ah ah ah, pensi forse di scuotermi così vero? Sappi che le mie scelte e le mie decisioni riguardano la mia vita e puoi non condividerle ma probabilmente sparare così a zero su prese di posizione altrui ti fanno individuo invidioso del cervello di un bagarozzo...!!!


No dai...Oscuro è sanguigno...si indigna...
Vedi Roger...il modo difforme di pensare...spaventa...
E solo tu sai quello che va bene per te...

Ma lo ammetto, sai, spesso si legge qui dentro chi, si immedesima nei casini degli altri...e scrive...ah ma è quello che capitò a me, provai la stessa cosa...invece fidati: nessuno è nella testa degli altri...e ognuno sente il dolore a modo suo.

Hai iniziato a misurare?
Dai metti sul piatto della bilancia cosa lei ha fatto per te di buono.
COsì se non ha fatto niente...poco ti costa lasciarla no?

Ma se ha fatto molto...uhm...

Poi Roger, la fai una cosa per me?
Ti guardi "Così fan tutte" di Tinto Brass?

Aiuta a scacciare certi pensieri...e a ridimensionare di molto le corna subite.
Ovvio le maestre si incazzano.

Ma è ora che qua noi uomini alziamo i coturni.
Guarda Kid, se non lo salvavo io....non hai idea di che piagnistei...
Ora è un duro...
E come corrono dietro a lui...cazzo XD.


----------



## Roger (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI...
> Ma devi sfogarlo...
> Altrimenti finisci come Daniele.
> E come sai quando si litiga le parole e gli insulti volano.
> ...


Conte... Concordo!
E' quello che sto dicendo da sempre...
Per questo dico che un'eventuale ripresa sarebbe più dura che un addio... Sante parole...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI...
> Ma devi sfogarlo...
> Altrimenti finisci come Daniele.
> E come sai quando si litiga le parole e gli insulti volano.
> ...


Questo non l'avrei mai pensato...:mrgreen:

ma per curiosita', che cazz d'umiliazione degradante le avevi inferto per meritarti l'innaffiata?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2011)

*Conte*

Vedi conte nel mio lavoro...devi velocemente stabilire la pericolosità di un individuo....personalmente del diavolo non ho paura....mi intimorisce l'angelo....o quello che penso possa esser l'angelo...capisci?Tu dici che sole e il marito hanno avuto un gran coraggio?Io dico il contrario....si son abbracciati la croce e hanno scelto di non scegliere...come fanno in tanti....sai contenti loro.....!!Però caro conte....dove incomincio a dissentire...e nelconfondere un compromesso basato su mancanze di rispetto con l'amore ed il rispetto dei sentimenti altrui.....qui non mi stà più bene!Lavoro fra la gente...ed ho la mia esperienza di vita.....e sincermanete certe cazzate mi son anche stancato di ascoltarle....!Preferisco un lothar che nella sua onestà ti dice in faccia cosa gli piace e cosa gli piace vivere e non fa discorsi di rispetto e amore.....che chi ci spaccia azioni codarde per atti di coraggio!Il vero coraggio è non coinvolgere innocenti...nel nostro inferno...nel nostro lato oscuro...o dando la possibilità al nostro patner di scegliere ciò che realmente siamo.......!Adesso pure andare a puttane è diventato un atto meritorio......e degno di stima e perdono.....ma così dove cazzo andremo a finire?


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Conte... Concordo!
> E' quello che sto dicendo da sempre...
> *Per questo dico che un'eventuale ripresa sarebbe più dura che un addio... *Sante parole...


Beh s'e' visto....

azz sei durato 3 giorni 3...mica 30 o 300...:mrgreen:

valeva la pena monta' tutto sto cinema?

(con cadenza marchigiana...ce sta...)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Buona prospettiva? Come detto, ora provo molta rabbia e cattiveria, da ieri, come si dice, è salita la scimmia!!!
> Dicevo, buona prospettiva? Lei latita?
> Io ho solo detto che questo momento di attesa deve durare il meno possibile perchè mi immobilizza. Ora proverei a perdonarla, domani chissà... Sto metabolizzando ed il mio io, il mio ego stanno lavorando sodo... Sono consapevole che una ci sono diverse prospettive per il mio futuro: non necessariamente con lei è la prospettiva migliore!!!



Senti Roger, meno ti senti vittima di un affronto, meno ti fai seghe del tipo chissà cos'ha quello là che io non ho, meno insomma hai da perdonare meglio stai.

Pensa a tirarsi su una bella sbornia e dirsi...mia moglie è na troia. Ma non me ne frega un casso e mi sta ben così.

Poi ti dici...brutta troia puttana schifosa bastarda stronza cretina...come ha potuto farmi le corna, adesso mi devo risarcire.

Ti dai alla pazza gioia e sfrutti sto tempo per NON stare assieme.

Poi quando oramai magari non te ne frega un casso di lei, di cosa fa, di chi vede, con chi scopa...le telefoni e le dici...ehi ciao...usciamo io e te e parliamo?

E vedi tutto a bocce ferme.

E fregatene, non si è rotto niente, ok?

Dai Roger XD hai 33 anni, che te frega dell'esclusività sessuale?
Sono robe oramai definitivamente sdoganate...

Prova ad iniziare a pensare a tua moglie...come ad un'amica...e non più come moglie o compagna.

Prova a vedere sta donna attraverso luci diverse...


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2011)

*Stermina*

Appunto....tanto noi sappiamo come vanno ste cose.....io credo che lei possa anche tornare....dipende dall'altro chairamente....cmq torna e fra 6mesi o 1 anno altre corna....ci si nasce cornuti......!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2011)

*Conte*

Ma si roger guardala a luci rosse....!!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Farfalla stai diventando un clone di Minerva....qui'ho preso un'abbaglio,l'ammetto,mi parevi e mi era stato fatto capire tu fossi diversa....purtroppo maestra anche tu.
> Se non capisci una battuta poi....vabbe'd'ora in poi scirivero'
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH
Amico mio cosa credi che fosse sto posto quando io giunsi? Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> aggiungo che ieri sera ho detto a  mia moglie che da oggi quando chiama rispondo se ne ho voglia....sai Sterminator ok la sera muoversi poco..ma il giorno nessun controllo..altrimenti che vita diventa??


La sua


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto....tanto noi sappiamo come vanno ste cose.....io credo che lei possa anche tornare....dipende dall'altro chairamente....cmq torna e fra 6mesi o 1 anno altre corna....ci si nasce cornuti......!!!


Per me invece se il motivo e' anche per quello che sostengo, se deve rassegna' solo alle foto...

poi oh tutto e' possibile pe' fa' torna' a casa Lassie...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> La verità è che chi non chiude dopo un tradimento o dopo svariati tradimenti....tranne le dovute eccezioni è perchè nella vita pensa di non poter aspirar ad altro...a qualcosa di più.....!LA sofferenza che da un bel taglio netto la conosce solo chi ha vissuto un esperienza simile.....un lutto....sai che quella persona non farà più parte delle tua vita....solo malinconici ricordi......!!!Bè meglio rischiare e dar alla vita la possibilità di sorprenderci....che tenerci un cosa brutta e inquinata nelle radici per la paura di non poter aver di meglio!!!!



Posso solo pensare che tu Oscuro parli così perché non conosci il vero sentimento che alberga nell'animo, quell'amore forte che non sarà mai obsoleto perché fa parte della natura umana, e solo chi l'ha provato o lo sta provando può capire fino in fondo.

Non è affatto vero che chi decide di impegnarsi per superare uno o più tradimenti sia uno sfigato che pensa di non meritarsi altro nella vita. C'è tanto coraggio, come dice Sole, e soprattutto tanto amore in una scelta del genere. E bisogna levarsi tanto di cappello, soprattutto se al termine del loro percorso sono riusciti a salvare il matrimonio e a ritrovare la gioia di stare insieme.
E' un cammino difficile e molto doloroso, tu ora dirai: "e chi ve lo fa fare di tenervi una cosa brutta e inquinata (tue parole)?"
Per lo stesso motivo che ho scritto sopra: se non ci fosse il sentimento, sarebbe molto più facile, la sofferenza penso che sarebbe lo stesso presente, ma al minimo.
Confido nella forza dell'amore capace di andare oltre alla macchia che lascia un'esperienza simile...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La sua


Mejo della tua che te spinge ad elemosina' la fregna in giro visto che a casa s'e' scassata la fabbrica......:mrgreen:

pero' qua non pratichi la caccia, no......specifico...

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2011)

*Diletta*

L'amore è qualcosa di pulito....di cristallino....non comprende vaccate o puttane cara diletta.....se poi vogliamo credere e confidare in qualcosa di poco vero....liberi di farloa volte assassini uccidono per troppo amore....!!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> QUello che mi ha detto era scritto anche nelle mail in cui ho scoperto la cosa, era ipodotato e super veloce, ma non mi importa un cazzo, mi ha tradito con sperman più veloce dell'alluce e cosa dovevo pensare di me? Che ero una persona meravigliosa come ha detto lei? Strano essere meravigliosi e finire per due volte cornutazzi del cazzo (del cazzo perchè sono due le volte). Se al primo colpo ho digerito il tutto nel giro di 1 mese, qui ci ho messo 3 anni ed è naturale che sia così ed è naturale che lei sapesse che sarebbe stato così.
> Ho avuto un danno e l'ho pagato oltretutto io e sono incazzato come non mai di questi traditori mollicci e con poche palle che poi scoperti fanno i cuor di leoni e ti smollano con tutti i problemi del caso, stupendo!!!


Ohi...sai come vanno certe cose eh?
Ma se tu li hai visti trombare è un discorso...sul resto fidati...possono essere tutte balle...
COme sai noi traditori...siamo bravi a dar da intendere...
Spiegami come mai ci metterei un nano secondo a convincerti che ho fottuto con la tua raga?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei sicuro che la sposò?


Che ne so...così ricordo...ho controllato su wiki...in ogni caso era una sua modella...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Conte... Concordo!
> E' quello che sto dicendo da sempre...
> Per questo dico che un'eventuale ripresa sarebbe più dura che un addio... Sante parole...


E io ti dico...
Non ripresa...
Distruggi il vecchio rapporto e createne uno di nuovo su basi diverse...
Cambiar casa interiormente...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io ti dico...
> Non ripresa...
> Distruggi il vecchio rapporto e createne uno di nuovo su basi diverse...
> Cambiar casa interiormente...


Praticamente un emulo de Van Gogh...:rotfl:

sempre se la storiella sullo sciroccato sia vera...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Roger (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Roger, *meno ti senti vittima di un affronto, meno ti fai seghe del tipo chissà cos'ha quello là che io non ho, meno insomma hai da perdonare meglio stai.*
> 
> *Pensa a tirarsi su una bella sbornia e dirsi...mia moglie è na troia.* Ma non me ne frega un casso e mi sta ben così.
> 
> ...


Conte, 32 anni... A 33 sarò diverso, sicuro...
Fino al grassetto comunque ci sono arrivato.

Thanks


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mejo della tua che te spinge ad elemosina' la fregna in giro visto che a casa s'e' scassata la fabbrica......:mrgreen:
> 
> pero' qua non pratichi la caccia, no......specifico...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ma i vantaggi per me sono stati ENORMI...eheheheehehehe...
Pensa a te che non puoi...eheheheheeh...
Io tendo la mano come un poverello...e ricevo...
Tu devi vivere della tua minestrina...in brodo...eheheheheeheh...
Ohi...non mi sono fatto mancare nulla nella vita, nulla...
Tu scovami da chi io sarei dipendente emotivo...
Ho smesso di soffrire...e me la spasso...

Pensa che botta sarebbe per te se un giorno tua figlia ti dicesse...papi...ho conosciuto un uomo fantastico...sai è un conte...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ohi...l'età è perfetta per certi giochetti...

Ohi...sai come vanno certe cose eh?
Il fascino dell'intellettuale vissuto e debosciato...che ha vissuto mille e più amori..., l'eperienza...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sole (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu dici che sole e il marito hanno avuto un gran coraggio?Io dico il contrario....si son abbracciati la croce e* hanno scelto di non scegliere*...come fanno in tanti....sai contenti loro.....!!


Anche se fosse così, guarda, sarebbe comunque una scelta felice. La nostra famiglia ora è serena. Ogni dubbio e ogni paura vengono discusse apertamente e senza reticenze. I nostri figli sono bambini splendidi, solari e felici.

Anche se davvero avessimo scelto di non scegliere... sarei contenta di averlo fatto!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Conte, 32 anni... A 33 sarò diverso, sicuro...
> Fino al grassetto comunque ci sono arrivato.
> 
> Thanks


Fatto bene...
Ora fidati a 40 sarà tutto diverso.
Per te ora è troppo presto decidere se vuoi a tutti i costi quella donna come compagna.

prova a declassarla ad amica.
Se vivi qualche storietta quest'estate...e ti fai i giri giusti...
Recuperi autostima a nastro...

Pensa solo se è lei a svegliarsi e vedere che uomo si sta perdendo...
Ma tu guarda quel filmetto...possibilmente con un' amica poi mi dici come si mette...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma i vantaggi per me sono stati ENORMI...eheheheehehehe...
> Pensa a te che non puoi...eheheheheeh...
> Io tendo la mano come un poverello...e ricevo...
> Tu devi vivere della tua minestrina...in brodo...eheheheheeheh...
> ...



...............e poi te sveji tutto sudato......

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma i vantaggi per me sono stati ENORMI...eheheheehehehe...
> Pensa a te che non puoi...eheheheheeh...
> Io tendo la mano come un poverello...e ricevo...
> Tu devi vivere della tua minestrina...in brodo...eheheheheeheh...
> ...


 
:carneval::carneval::carneval:se ho capito bene l'eta'....potrebbe dire sai papi...sto'con un certo Lothar.....ti starebbe bene ...la guerra che fai al Conte,che non per sviolinare,io scrivo sempre quello che penso,e'il motore del forum.e'assurda.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:se ho capito bene l'eta'....potrebbe dire sai papi...sto'con un certo Lothar.....ti starebbe bene ...la guerra che fai al Conte,che non per sviolinare,io scrivo sempre quello che penso,e'il motore del forum.e'assurda.



Papi aggiornati che sei vecchio e stanco...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:se ho capito bene l'eta'....potrebbe dire sai papi...sto'con un certo Lothar.....ti starebbe bene ...la guerra che fai al Conte,che non per sviolinare,io scrivo sempre quello che penso,e'il motore del forum.e'assurda.


a coso, ha 20 anni.....

se fosse capitato, qua te scrivevi in falsetto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei sicuro che la sposò?





http://translate.google.com/transla...lla:en-US:official&biw=1016&bih=604&prmd=ivns


​


----------



## Diletta (5 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> E' normale che ora quel sentimento di tristezza e delusione si stia tramutando in rabbia e cattiveria?



E' normalissimo !!!
Vorrei dirti che è transitorio, e lo spero che sia così per te, per me non è stato così.
Oltre alla delusione, ancora molto forte, e alla tristezza, meno forte dei primi mesi, provo tanta rabbia e rancore. Questi sentimenti negativi sono comparsi dopo un po' e si sono col tempo rafforzati, tanto da dover riconsultare il mio psicologo per un aiuto urgente. Abbiamo deciso di fare una terapia di coppia, prima c'ero andata solo io, ma non è stato sufficiente.
Temo che sia l'ultima spiaggia...ma ci spero tanto.


----------



## Roger (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fatto bene...
> Ora fidati a 40 sarà tutto diverso.
> Per te ora è troppo presto decidere se vuoi a tutti i costi quella donna come compagna.
> 
> ...


Tengo in considerazione, leggo, memorizzo e metto nella gerla...
Ti saprò dire caro conte, come dici ora è troppo presto; tempo al tempo...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://translate.google.com/transla...lla:en-US:official&biw=1016&bih=604&prmd=ivns
> 
> 
> ​


Quindi nun la sposo'....quindi nun era del tutto matto....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque me ricorda n'artro frequentatore de mignotte...

morira' suicida pure illo?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi nun la sposo'....quindi nun era del tutto matto.... *e si!*
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



BOH! :singleeye:​


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://translate.google.com/transla...lla:en-US:official&biw=1016&bih=604&prmd=ivns
> 
> 
> ​


 avrebbe voluto, a me risultava così


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> avrebbe voluto, a me risultava così


La famiglia si scateno': "(che, appresa la volontà di Vincent di voler sposare una prostituta, tentò addirittura di farlo internare))

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vincent_van_Gogh


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> avrebbe voluto, a me risultava così


che amore tormentato...la famigghia che nun voleva...e ce credo...:mrgreen:

pero' che mezzasega....se l'amava doveva mettersi contro tutto e tutti...

evidentemente il fatto che gli tagliassero i viveri, ha prevalso sull'amore...

destino infame...


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che amore tormentato...la famigghia che nun voleva...e ce credo...:mrgreen:
> 
> pero' che mezzasega....se l'amava doveva mettersi contro tutto e tutti...
> 
> ...



MAH, la vita privata degli artisti e' sempre ricca di queste "tristezze" a volte ricca di gente violenta  abbiamo come esempio il Caravaggio  :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH, la vita privata degli artisti e' sempre ricca di queste "tristezze" a volte ricca di gente violenta  abbiamo come esempio il Caravaggio  :mrgreen:


Si certamente...se fossero stati tutti figli di papa' con la panza piena e non tormentati, se non addirittura pazzi, stavamo ancora nelle caverne ed a caga' dietro gli alberi...... 

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'amore è qualcosa di pulito....di cristallino....non comprende vaccate o puttane cara diletta.....se poi vogliamo credere e confidare in qualcosa di poco vero....liberi di farloa volte assassini uccidono per troppo amore....!!



Oscuro, l'amore è amore, è quel qualcosa che senti dentro, che non riesci neanche tanto a definire, ma che sai che c'è.
Anche a me sarebbe piaciuto restasse puro e cristallino, ma a pensarci bene, sarebbe stato troppo utopistico e sganciato dalla realtà, troppo "inumano".
Se fosse stato il risultato di una forzatura dolorosa in nome di principi morali ferrei non mi sarebbe piaciuto per niente questo tipo di amore.
L'amore deve volare libero e non deve essere ingabbiato. E se è stato commesso un fatto che ha portato tanto dolore non bisogna ergersi a giudici che sanno solo condannare, bisogna prenderne atto, adoperarsi in tutti i modi per capirlo, e c'è sempre tanto da capire, e per cercare di superarlo se questa è la volontà di entrambi.
Non è detto che ci si riesca, ma penso che una possibilità vada sempre data se si tratta di una coppia salda.     
Se l'amore è ancora presente, perché non sempre rimane la scintilla accesa dopo delusioni del genere, può rifiorire, e le persone che scrivono sul forum che ce l'hanno fatta sono qui a testimoniarlo.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a coso, ha 20 anni.....
> 
> se fosse capitato, qua te scrivevi in falsetto...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
embe'?????la mia quasi amante ne ha 28...e allora????8 anni cosa vuoi che siano...apri gli occhi vecchio pirlone....


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2011)

ma roger ama sua moglie?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fatto bene...
> Ora fidati a 40 sarà tutto diverso.
> Per te ora è troppo presto decidere se vuoi a tutti i costi quella donna come compagna.
> 
> ...


 

Si a 53 ancora piu'diverso.....


----------



## Diletta (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Roger, meno ti senti vittima di un affronto, meno ti fai seghe del tipo chissà cos'ha quello là che io non ho, meno insomma hai da perdonare meglio stai.
> 
> Pensa a tirarsi su una bella sbornia e dirsi...mia moglie è na troia. Ma non me ne frega un casso e mi sta ben così.
> 
> ...


*

*

Pur avendolo scritto con toni molto coloriti che però ti caratterizzano, concordo abbastanza.
Sul grassetto volevo dire Conte che ora è ancora un po' prestino per considerazioni del genere, tipo fregarsene dell'esclusività sessuale.
E' troppo fresca la cosa.
Col tempo potrà anche arrivare ad una valutazione diversa, ora non glielo puoi chiedere.
E ti dico anche che non è facile per un uomo arrivare a non considerare essenziale l'esclusività del corpo di lei. Tu l'hai superato da quanto ho letto finora, ma guarda che specialmente per un uomo è tutto fuorché facile.
I più non l'accetteranno mai.
Ciao Conte


----------



## Sole (5 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se fosse stato il risultato di una forzatura dolorosa in nome di principi morali ferrei non mi sarebbe piaciuto per niente questo tipo di amore.
> *L'amore deve volare libero e non deve essere ingabbiato.* E se è stato commesso un fatto che ha portato tanto dolore non bisogna ergersi a giudici che sanno solo condannare, bisogna prenderne atto, adoperarsi in tutti i modi per capirlo, e c'è sempre tanto da capire, e per cercare di superarlo se questa è la volontà di entrambi.
> Non è detto che ci si riesca, ma penso che una possibilità vada sempre data se si tratta di una coppia salda.
> Se l'amore è ancora presente, perché non sempre rimane la scintilla accesa dopo delusioni del genere, può rifiorire, e le persone che scrivono sul forum che ce l'hanno fatta sono qui a testimoniarlo.


E' molto bello quello che hai scritto, Diletta 

Anch'io penso che ciascuno di noi debba sentirsi sempre libero. Non per farsi gli affari propri senza pensare alle conseguenze e alla sofferenza degli altri, ma esprimendo se stesso nella coppia e, quindi, tirando fuori anche i propri dubbi e i propri momenti critici.

Se l'amore non fosse libero, non sarebbe vero amore, credo, ma solo uno stare insieme recitando due ruoli, quello del bravo marito e della brava moglie. E' solo esprimendo un problema che lo si può affrontare e, se si è fortunati, superare. E' solo esprimendosi davvero che quei ruoli si riempiono di sostanza e di autenticità.


----------



## Sole (5 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul grassetto volevo dire Conte che ora è ancora un po' prestino per considerazioni del genere, tipo fregarsene dell'esclusività sessuale.
> E' troppo fresca la cosa


Anch'io volevo dire la stessa cosa. Roger sta soffrendo come un cane, Conte, lasciagli il tempo di assorbire la cosa. In questo momento poi delle altre donne non gliene fregherà nulla, visto che è innamorato di sua moglie.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> embe'?????la mia quasi amante ne ha 28...e allora????8 anni cosa vuoi che siano...apri gli occhi vecchio pirlone....


E' diverso....quella e' na' zoccola...

detto da te ao'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' diverso....quella e' na' zoccola...
> 
> detto da te ao'...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
fregato...e'single....puo'scopare con chi vuole..s.enza fgare cornuto nessuno


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> E' molto bello quello che hai scritto, Diletta
> 
> Anch'io penso che ciascuno di noi debba sentirsi sempre libero. Non per farsi gli affari propri senza pensare alle conseguenze e alla sofferenza degli altri, ma esprimendo se stesso nella coppia e, quindi, *tirando fuori anche i propri dubbi e i propri momenti critici.*
> 
> Se l'amore non fosse libero, non sarebbe vero amore, credo, ma solo uno stare insieme recitando due ruoli, quello del bravo marito e della brava moglie. E' solo esprimendo un problema che lo si può affrontare e, se si è fortunati, superare. E' solo esprimendosi davvero che quei ruoli si riempiono di sostanza e di autenticità.


Me sa che stai mischiando le carte sul discorso liberta'...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> fregato...e'single....puo'scopare con chi vuole..s.enza fgare cornuto nessuno


no no...

le' propi na zoccola se sa benissimo in partenza che da te oltre al cazzo nun avra' altro...:mrgreen:

il danno a tu' moje e' collaterale...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Me sa che stai mischiando le carte sul discorso liberta'...


Ma non è vero. Perchè?

Se si va in crisi meglio tenere tutto dentro? Oppure è vietato andare in crisi?


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è vero. Perchè?
> 
> Se si va in crisi meglio tenere tutto dentro? Oppure è vietato andare in crisi?


Beh dalle storie lette soltanto qua, ma so' fotocopie anche da altre parti, non mi pare che tradiate perche' in casa non siete liberi di lamentarvi, anzi  e' proprio a tradimento che partite in quarta sbattendovene il cazzo...

al massimo poi  sta puttanata la lanciate dopo sul tavolo a mo' di giustificazione sperando che il banco non sbanchi...

per quello notavo che mischi le carte...

tuo marito per es. ti ha tradita perche' lo cioncavi appena apriva bocca per lamentarsi di te?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> no no...
> 
> le' propi na zoccola se sa benissimo in partenza che da te oltre al cazzo nun avra' altro...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 
ma lo sanno e lo sapevano tutte,non nascondo che a separarmi non ci penso neanche.......ma non c'e'solo il sesso bello mio.....siamo stati un ora e mezzo a parlare ieri.....di tutto...e lei con me stara'benissimo


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma lo sanno e lo sapevano tutte,non nascondo che a separarmi non ci penso neanche.......*ma non c'e'solo il sesso bello mio...*..siamo stati un ora e mezzo a parlare ieri.....di tutto...e lei con me stara'benissimo


Azzo ti stai Sterminatirizzando allora....:rotfl:

nun pensavi solo a tromba'?

e mo' chi lo dice all'amichetto tuo?

:carneval::carneval::carneval:

ma ve ne accorgete quando fate figure di merda o ve devono telefona'?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> fregato...e'single....puo'scopare con chi vuole..s.enza fgare cornuto nessuno


Ma è una sfigatona zoccola del cazzo andando con te che di anni ne hai 53-28=25 di più...scusa una cosa Lothar ma potrai essere affascinante come vuoi, ma io inizierei a chiedermi perchè una cotal giovincella venga a letto con me pur potendosi scopare uomini meno flaccidi e meno usurati, no??? Pensaci bene, solo una mignottona accetterebbe questo.


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma è una sfigatona zoccola del cazzo andando con te che di anni ne hai 53-28=25 di più...scusa una cosa Lothar ma potrai essere affascinante come vuoi, ma io inizierei a chiedermi perchè una cotal giovincella venga a letto con me pur potendosi scopare uomini meno flaccidi e meno usurati, no??? Pensaci bene, solo una mignottona accetterebbe questo.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma è una sfigatona zoccola del cazzo andando con te che di anni ne hai 53-28=25 di più...scusa una cosa Lothar ma potrai essere affascinante come vuoi, ma io inizierei a chiedermi perchè una cotal giovincella venga a letto con me pur potendosi scopare uomini meno flaccidi e meno usurati, no??? Pensaci bene, solo una mignottona accetterebbe questo.


Elementare uotson...:carneval:

tieni pure presente che poco poco qualche "regalino" glielo spillera' comunque...

i "regalini" fanno sentire molto meno mignotte...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Elementare uotson...:carneval:
> 
> tieni pure presente che poco poco qualche "regalino" glilo spillera' comunque...
> 
> ...



Della serie: Non e' zuppa, e' pane bagnato :mrgreen:



Io ho risposto :cooldue: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma è una sfigatona zoccola del cazzo andando con te che di anni ne hai 53-28=25 di più...scusa una cosa Lothar ma potrai essere affascinante come vuoi, ma io inizierei a chiedermi perchè una cotal giovincella venga a letto con me pur potendosi scopare uomini meno flaccidi e meno usurati, no??? Pensaci bene, solo una mignottona accetterebbe questo.


 
giovane mi fai ridere...se mi vedessi non diresti cosi',e non crederesti agli anni che ho,ne dimostro molto meno...senza offesa forse sono messo meglio di te.
Flaccido io...ahahhahahh..usurato.....aahhahhahh,mi tengo in forma caro mio,tanta bici e camminare....poi tu vivi sulla luna,lo sappiamo tutti.
Io ne conosco di donne di 30 che hanno l'amante di 55...sai noi siamo molto meglio di voi...in tutti i sensi...altra categoria...non c'e'gara
E comunque a letto ancora no...nessuna fretta


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Della serie: Non e' zuppa, e' pane bagnato :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Io ho risposto :cooldue: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Infatti...:mrgreen:

e n'attimo checcazz...

cio' la domestica dall'estetista...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Elementare uotson...:carneval:
> 
> tieni pure presente che poco poco qualche "regalino" glielo spillera' comunque...
> 
> ...


 

ma neanche me lo sogno....amico io non pago,una cena certo che si',ma non la Golf,o similari.....c'e'chi lo fa'e mi fanno pena....


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma è una sfigatona zoccola del cazzo andando con te che di anni ne hai 53-28=25 di più...scusa una cosa Lothar ma potrai essere affascinante come vuoi, ma io inizierei a chiedermi perchè una cotal giovincella venga a letto con me pur potendosi scopare uomini meno flaccidi e meno usurati, no??? Pensaci bene, solo una mignottona accetterebbe questo.


Oggi fai veramente venire il voltastomaco..


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma neanche me lo sogno....amico io non pago,una cena certo che si',ma non la Golf,o similari.....c'e'chi lo fa'e mi fanno pena....


aaaaaeeeeeeiiiiiiii...... la Golf....:mrgreen:

il golfino magari...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi fai veramente venire il voltastomaco..


 
e'un miracolo o capisco bene?


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi fai veramente venire il voltastomaco..


 Straquoto! no comment!! :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi fai veramente venire il voltastomaco..





Simy ha detto:


> Straquoto! no comment!! :incazzato::incazzato:




Avanti ragazze, non fate cosi  Daniele oramani lo conosciamo tutti come e' fatto  non e' un moderato, e' un estremista :mrgreen: 


:rotfl::rotfl:



PS C'e' di peggio in giro :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (5 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> (Pensieroso...)
> Bel post...
> E questo non sarebbe coraggio???
> Tanto di cappello ad esserci riuscita.
> Spero tanto che ora le cose si siano sistemate e ne sia valsa la pena... Ma da come parla la risposta è già nelle sue righe...


sì
ne è valsa la pena

anche se l'inferno è stato molto lungo


----------



## Amoremio (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH
> Amico mio cosa credi che fosse sto posto quando io giunsi? Eh?


parafrasando:

"sventurato il forum che ha bisogno d'eroi"

integrando:

soprattutto se l'eroismo consiste nell'apologia del "trombo ergo sum e fanculo al resto"


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Straquoto! no comment!! :incazzato::incazzato:


 cara Simy ,ciao,vedi io lo sopporto perche'lui vive di preconcetti,e in questo e' lui il piu'vecchio.perche'mi sembra di sentire mio padre...89 anni.
Daniele e'rimasto a 20 anni fa',quando una donna di 50anni era da buttare,e ora sono meglio dellle 30enni,e quando un'uomo dopo i 50 era lo stesso finito.....
Io un sopsetto l'ho......che l'uomo che si faceva la sua donna fosse un'esuberante mio coetaneo,da li'le belle cose che scrive....


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Avanti ragazze, non fate cosi  Daniele oramani lo conosciamo tutti come e' fatto  non e' un moderato, e' un estremista :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


No peggio di Daniele non c'e'niente...hai capito Mari'perche'la sua fiamma l''abbia tradito....io quelli come lui,senza offesa,li chiamo marronai.....


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No peggio di Daniele non c'e'niente...hai capito Mari'perche'la sua fiamma l''abbia tradito....io quelli come lui,senza offesa,li chiamo marronai.....



Io (sinceramente) preferisco la sua morale alla tua.

Senza rancore.


PS Daniele ha avuto la sventura d'incontrare la persona sbagliata sul suo cammino.​


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> embe'?????la mia quasi amante ne ha 28...e allora????8 anni cosa vuoi che siano...apri gli occhi vecchio pirlone....


Sai che c'è una giovane cantante di 21 anni che mi scrive?
Le sta provando tutte perchè l'accompagni...
Mi ha scritto che la so valorizzare come donna.
Mi dice che lei volerà molto in alto con il canto

Ciò Lothar...ma vedessi che davanzale...

Ha un corpo...che....

Ohi...sai come vanno certe cose no?


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2011)

Ogni tanto mi chedo se Gesù Cristo Nostro Signore, la notte che stava nel Getsemani prima che l'arrestassero, abbia, per un microsecondo pensato qualcosa del tipo: _Ma nun starò a fà una gran cazzata ? E se me ne andassi da Maria Maddalena ? _

Per me si.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Pur avendolo scritto con toni molto coloriti che però ti caratterizzano, concordo abbastanza.
> Sul grassetto volevo dire Conte che ora è ancora un po' prestino per considerazioni del genere, tipo fregarsene dell'esclusività sessuale.
> ...


Ma io sono qui per emancipare i traditi.
Perchè ho 44 anni.
La sfiga ha imperversato su di me.
Nessun grande amore da raccontare.
Ma se vuoi oceani di delusioni.
Poi un bel giorno mi sono stufato.
Come dissi ad un'amica...chi se ne frega...
Così io ti trombo e son felice...che me frega a me...se altri ti tromban meglio o peggio? Cazzi loro.
Io bado al mio.

Perchè donna anche io posso dire alla mia donna:

Donna io sono il COnte
Cosa credi?
Che io non abbia trombato donne più porche di te? Più disinibite?
Più maiale?
Tu credi che ogni dissolutezza e depravazione non sia mai stata esercitata da me?
Credi forse che non abbia trombato con donne fatte meglio di te? Eh?
Quindi donna bada a te.

Tu sarai la mia compagna finchè lo vorrai.
Ma sarà triste per te, quel giorno che IO non vorrò più essere il tuo compagno.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io volevo dire la stessa cosa. Roger sta soffrendo come un cane, Conte, lasciagli il tempo di assorbire la cosa. In questo momento poi delle altre donne non gliene fregherà nulla, visto che è innamorato di sua moglie.


Certo...
Io intendevo solo dirgli questo...
Che il dolore non abbia sopravvento su di te.
Lavati, curati e stirati.
Ok, sei innamorato di tua moglie.
Forse che io il Conte non so cosa significhi essere innamorato perso di una donna che poi non ti ha voluto? Che poi ti ha fatto soffrire come un cane?

Allora io gli dico...
Amico mio a che ti giova soffrire a sto modo per niente? Per niente?

Apriti al fascino delle altre donne.
A tutte quelle che ti cercano.

Questo è il danno per un uomo XD.
Fossilizzarsi sulla moglie.
Messa così è come dire:
Ah finalmente ho agganciato una scopata facile, mo me la tengo qua stretta, e facciamo i piccioncini...

E le altre?
Ehi sentimi bene XD.

Da quando ho smesso di piangermi addosso e di frignare per l'amore che non ho avuto e bla bli e bla bla...per me sono arrivati giorni radiosi...

Non ci crederai mai...ma ora sono nella posizione di consegnare fanti di spade a nastro...

Un uomo 33 anni.
A 33 anni io fanculizzavo mia moglie e tutte le sue seccature e mi mettevo a studiare come un deficente per quel concorso.
L'ho vinto.
E pur di vincerlo...avrei fanculizzato anche mi sorella XD.

Quello mi ha dato autostima XD...
Non la famiglia del mulino rotto...XD...

Non voglio che Roger passi una brutta estate...che poi si dica...
Che stupido che sono stato a soffrire così per na cagata che può capitare a TUTTI.

E che fa parte di molte coppie. XD.


----------



## Sole (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna io sono il COnte
> Cosa credi?
> Che io non abbia trombato donne più porche di te? Più disinibite?
> Più maiale?
> ...


Ecco perchè cascano tutte ai tuoi piedi :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è vero. Perchè?
> 
> Se si va in crisi meglio tenere tutto dentro? Oppure è vietato andare in crisi?


Le crisi sono ottime opportunità.
Me lo ha insegnato mio nonno.

Ora ma ti rendi conto di come le coppie oggi sono sole?
Ah adesso c'è il mediatore, il terapeuta...

Un tempo non era così.
Quanti si son salvati aprendosi a coppie che c'erano già passate eh?

Ovvio se vai a parlare con chi passa la vita a irridere le sfighe altrui ti monta il nervoso eh?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io (sinceramente) preferisco la sua morale alla tua.
> 
> Senza rancore.
> 
> ...


  Cara Mari'altri come te mi hanno detto non ti giudico,ma non approvo.molto legittimo,la demoscrazia e'questa..
Lui si permette di offendere una ragazza che e'mille volte meglio di lui,e sulla quale comunque non dovrebbe permettersi simili offese,non e'mia moglie,ma ci tengo.
Poi la testa che abbia la capisci anche tu...solo un'invornito come lui puo'pensare che al primo incontro si corra al motel,si vede che non sa'niente della vita....
Che vada in Iran,il suo posto e'quello.......

Ps:certo Mari'saggia riflessione...pero'come dice l'amico Tubarao...mi dai un rigore a porta vuota da tirare.....perche'la sua ex  maledira'di averlo tradito e mollato troppo tardi...tempo perso vivere conj uno cosi'...

scusate lo sfogo,ma per fortuna mi avete capito,tutti-


----------



## Amoremio (5 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io volevo dire la stessa cosa. Roger sta soffrendo come un cane, Conte, lasciagli il tempo di assorbire la cosa. In questo momento poi delle altre donne non gliene fregherà nulla, visto che è innamorato di sua moglie.


senza contare che tentare di rinsaldare un vaso incrinato
mentre con una mano si agita scompostamente il martello ...

mah


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma è una sfigatona zoccola del cazzo andando con te che di anni ne hai 53-28=25 di più...scusa una cosa Lothar ma potrai essere affascinante come vuoi, ma io inizierei a chiedermi perchè una cotal giovincella venga a letto con me pur potendosi scopare uomini meno flaccidi e meno usurati, no??? Pensaci bene, solo una mignottona accetterebbe questo.


Tu non capisci niente delle donne.
Mai avrei pensato di subire il fascino delle donne giovani eheheheeheh...
Ma che loro poi fossero affascinate da me...
Lo so tu hai 30 anni...
Ma fidati...Lothar può mangiarti la pastasciutta in testa con ognuna...
Sei tu che non capisci che quelle che riesci a rimorchiare tu sono sfigate.

Tu non sai neanche che una donna gode anche solo con una carezza.
Sei ancora di quelli che credono che loro vengano dopo 72 pompate...
Ah...mi dispiace...ma i trucchi del mestiere ce li tramandiamo di generazione in generazione eh?


----------



## Amoremio (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No peggio di Daniele non c'e'niente...hai capito Mari'perche'la sua fiamma l''abbia tradito....io quelli come lui,senza offesa,li chiamo marronai.....


sarà per questo che tradisci tua moglie?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> giovane mi fai ridere...se mi vedessi non diresti cosi',e non crederesti agli anni che ho,ne dimostro molto meno...senza offesa forse sono messo meglio di te.
> Flaccido io...ahahhahahh..usurato.....aahhahhahh,mi tengo in forma caro mio,tanta bici e camminare....poi tu vivi sulla luna,lo sappiamo tutti.
> Io ne conosco di donne di 30 che hanno l'amante di 55...sai noi siamo molto meglio di voi...in tutti i sensi...altra categoria...non c'e'gara
> E comunque a letto ancora no...nessuna fretta


E infatti solo le sfigate hanno fretta di concludere...
Oppure la fretta innervosisce...le donne...no?
Ma sai Daniele è convinto che tutte lo vogliano eh?
Vero comunque che ti tieni molto in forma...verissimo...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che c'è una giovane cantante di 21 anni che mi scrive?
> Le sta provando tutte perchè l'accompagni...
> Mi ha scritto che la so valorizzare come donna.
> Mi dice che lei volerà molto in alto con il canto
> ...


 

Caro Amico tutti lo sappiano....solo Daniele no.
Ho sempre sostenuto che il difficile sia convincere una donna tanto piu'giovane a stare con un mio coetaneo,perche'se la cosa riesce,dopo lei vedra'l'enorme differenza con i suoi coetanei,ma in tutto sai,non solo nel parlare,o nello stile,o nel sesso....li'non c'e'storia i ragazzi sono allucinanti..mi dicono.


Ho imbottigliato ottimo Prosecco provenienza Colli Euganei...ne tengo 1 bottiglia per quando troni....sentirai che roba....


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi fai veramente venire il voltastomaco..


Farfy ma che ne sa lui dei segreti dei cinquantenni?
Che ne sa lui, di come noi rinasciamo a quell'età lì?
Di come stiamo bene con una donna di almeno 9 o 10 anni meno di noi?
Guarda come trombatore non rimpiango per niente la mia giovinezza...una snervante attesa sempre che lei raggiunga il piacere...sempre con il freno a mano tirato...una macchina che andava dove voleva...ora invece ho tutto il modo di rilassarmi, sentire, percepire, cercare, provare...
Ah se aveva ragione il nonno!
E fidati, io, mio nonno e il tuo amico...avremmo fatto follie assieme..me lo sento dentro!


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu non capisci niente delle donne.
> Mai avrei pensato di subire il fascino delle donne giovani eheheheeheh...
> Ma che loro poi fossero affascinate da me...
> Lo so tu hai 30 anni...
> ...


 

macche'Daniele e'da farne una al  sabato sera,sai come diceva Guccini''so'la stanella..zo i bragon''(su'la sottana..giu'i panataloni),senza preliminari,dentro 2 min e fine.....cosa vuoi che sappia.....poi scusa un'integralista islamico come lui...ahahahahha

Si un Daniele alla mattina, e uno alla sera lòo divoro amico...

.....basta se no piange....l'hanno cazziato tutte....anche chi mai mi sarei aspettato


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> parafrasando:
> 
> "sventurato il forum che ha bisogno d'eroi"
> 
> ...


Sei rimasta la sola a pensare così: mi dispiace.
Tutte le altre, si godono il conte al meglio, e soprattutto come aggrada a loro.
Tutto il mio pensiero si riassume: in basta tutto sto piangersi addosso, per l'immenconsurabile dolore da corna: sono anche altre le tragedie che l'uomo deve affrontare.
Vedo che tu non perdi l'occasione per ricordare a te stessa quanto hai patito.
Non oso pensare cosa avresti fatto tu, con inferni come quelli di rita1973.

Ma se ti va di passare la vita a postare...ah quanto soffersi...fai pure.
Mica detto che le altre donne ci stiano...

Guarda Simy, guarda Sole...

In altre parole oramai sei datata con le nuove arie...

Guarda Diletta, guarda Lemon...mica fanno tutta la caciara e le valle di lacrime...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Simy ,ciao,vedi io lo sopporto perche'lui vive di preconcetti,e in questo e' lui il piu'vecchio.perche'mi sembra di sentire mio padre...89 anni.
> Daniele e'rimasto a 20 anni fa',quando una donna di 50anni era da buttare,e ora sono meglio dellle 30enni,e quando un'uomo dopo i 50 era lo stesso finito.....
> Io un sopsetto l'ho......che l'uomo che si faceva la sua donna fosse un'esuberante mio coetaneo,da li'le belle cose che scrive....


Si ma tuo padre...è un mito vivente...cazzo...
Di sicuro a 30 non pensava come Daniele...altrimenti non sarebbe arrivato a 89 con certi pensieri...sai che la nostra conoscenza comune, mi ha confidato che tuo padre ha fatto molto, ma molto per il suo paese, tanti anni fa...


----------



## passante (5 Luglio 2011)

la smettete per favore??? ma che roba è questa?!! ma che scherziamo!!! ma come potete pensare che gli utenti si trovino a loro agio leggendo ste cose? soprattutto i  nuovi utenti? soprattutto gli autori dei topic che vengono stravolti in questo modo?   e passi una volta e due e tre, ma questo è sistematico! ma insomma aprite un topic dove vi insultate e lasciate perdere gli altri, no? e dico a tutti, indipendentemente da chi ritengo abbia più o meno torto, tutti.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io (sinceramente) preferisco la sua morale alla tua.
> 
> Senza rancore.
> 
> ...


Ecco brava...
Non capita a tantissime persone?
COme è andata a te al primo round? Quante ne hai passate? Eh?
Perchè non dici a Daniele cosa significhi crescere un figlio da sola...XD...
E quintina? COme andata a lei?
Eh?

Marì è stato tradito da fidanzatine...
Tu dici bene...ti è capitato dopo 20 anni di convivenza con tuo marito...XD...

La morale di Daniele è senza senso...
Non è neanche una morale.
Che morale è sognare di distruggere una persona solo perchè mi ha fatto uno sgarbo?
Hai forse ucciso tuo marito tu?
Lo hai lasciato?

Eh?


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2011)

*Ma*

Ma si l'amore deve esser libero.....anche di andar per troie...fra amanti e sollazzi vari.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:no grazie non è questo l'amore che intendo io!Raccontatevi pure ciò che piu vi fa star bene certo è che non siete un esempio edificante ma infondo se siete felici di amori simili.......!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco perchè cascano tutte ai tuoi piedi :mrgreen:


Però una cosa me l'hanno sempre detta...
Tu non mi giudichi e mi fai sentire libera.
Il mio guaio è stato solo questo sole:
Ho voluto con tutto me stesso che una cadesse ai miei piedi.
Ma non c'è stato verso.
Mi è servita come enorme palestra eh?
Ma è sempre andata così:
A mi vede come B si comporta con me.
Poi mi fa...scemo...ma perchè stai tanto dietro a B...dalli a me i tuoi dolcetti...no?
Io ah ok...
Ma ripeto...io mi sono scolpito dentro.
E poi mi dicono sempre che si sentono protette da me.


----------



## passante (5 Luglio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> la smettete per favore??? ma che roba è questa?!! ma che scherziamo!!! ma come potete pensare che gli utenti si trovino a loro agio leggendo ste cose? soprattutto i nuovi utenti? soprattutto gli autori dei topic che vengono stravolti in questo modo? e passi una volta e due e tre, ma questo è sistematico! ma insomma aprite un topic dove vi insultate e lasciate perdere gli altri, no? e dico a tutti, indipendentemente da chi ritengo abbia più o meno torto, tutti.


mi rendo conto che citarsi non è ortodosso, anche se a me piace un casino :mrgreen:, ma come ho giustamente scritto pocanzi up

DOVETE CERCARE DI LIMITARE QUESTE SEQUELE DI INGIURIE RECIPROCHE

perchè sono *noiose *per gli utenti, soprattutti i nuovi
e *irritanti* per gli autori dei topic.

vi mando tanti rubini virtuali  e per favore smettetela, mo'.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> senza contare che tentare di rinsaldare un vaso incrinato
> mentre con una mano si agita scompostamente il martello ...
> 
> mah


La mia idea è gettare il vaso.
Farne uno nuovo.
Penso che in questo senso marì dica pretesi il divorzio.
Poi non capisco perchè dica che ora ha un marito.
Si sarà sposata secondo un nuovo senso molto più profondo per lei e per lui.

La minestra riscaldata non è mai stata buona.
E te lo dice uno che ha sempre fatto enormi confusioni con rapporti vecchi, restaurazioni ecc..ecc..ecc...

Se mia moglie mi dicesse...rivoglio indietro noi di tanti anni fa, le direi: non se ne parla nemmeno.

Ci abbiamo provato e abbiamo solo sofferto e basta.
Non siamo al mondo per farci male a vicenda.

Si stabiliscono delle regole buone per entrambi.
E si impara a stare assieme con meno seghe mentali o paure del cazzo...

Anche in questo senso io adoro Sole! 
Ha saputo andare oltre.
Anzi ha scoperto che suo marito era precipitato nel baratro...e lo ha tirato fuori.
Sole ha pensato a lui.
Prima si è curata e si è messa a posto, poi è scesa nel baratro per tirarlo fuori.

Questo cazzo è l'amore per me...
Il resto SON CAGATE.
Robe da romanzetti harmony XD.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Amico tutti lo sappiano....solo Daniele no.
> Ho sempre sostenuto che il difficile sia convincere una donna tanto piu'giovane a stare con un mio coetaneo,perche'se la cosa riesce,dopo lei vedra'l'enorme differenza con i suoi coetanei,ma in tutto sai,non solo nel parlare,o nello stile,o nel sesso....li'non c'e'storia i ragazzi sono allucinanti..mi dicono.
> 
> 
> Ho imbottigliato ottimo Prosecco provenienza Colli Euganei...ne tengo 1 bottiglia per quando troni....sentirai che roba....


E che dici se andiamo da Kid, lo carichiamo e andiamo dalla mia amica dei vini?
Tu non hai idea di che effetti producano i suoi vini...eheheheeheh...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> mi rendo conto che citarsi non è ortodosso, anche se a me piace un casino :mrgreen:, ma come ho giustamente scritto pocanzi up
> 
> DOVETE CERCARE DI LIMITARE QUESTE SEQUELE DI INGIURIE RECIPROCHE
> 
> ...


 
Scusa Passante,non e'colpa mia ne'del Conte,ma le offese le ha lanciate Daniele a me,e alla mia amica.
Io sono sempre stato paziente.ma quando mi rompo le palle,mi incazzo,perche'non esiste che un  cinno di 30anni si permetta di insultarmi...dimmi se ho torto...ciao,buonaserata


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che dici se andiamo da Kid, lo carichiamo e andiamo dalla mia amica dei vini?
> Tu non hai idea di che effetti producano i suoi vini...eheheheeheh...


 
Kid deve un maso..sai cosa e'vero??pieno di ottimo traminer...
Conte scherzi a parte,poi in privato mi dici se lo vende,anche per corrispondenza....ciao..poi ti dico per l'altra cosa


----------



## Amoremio (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei rimasta la sola a pensare così: mi dispiace.
> Tutte le altre, si godono il conte al meglio, e soprattutto come aggrada a loro.
> Tutto il mio pensiero si riassume: in basta tutto sto piangersi addosso, per l'immenconsurabile dolore da corna: sono anche altre le tragedie che l'uomo deve affrontare.
> Vedo che tu non perdi l'occasione per ricordare a te stessa quanto hai patito.
> ...


e chi la fa la valle di lacrime?

sei tu che non fai altro che dire quanto la vita è stata cattiva con te
e che per questo ti consoli con le botte d'allegria

inferni come quello di rita?
presumo che ti riferisca alle sventure precedenti alla sua storia di amante
in seguito alle quali si è infilata in un rapporto che l'ha massacrata

ma che ne sai tu della mia vita?

e comunque qualunque cosa io avessi passato 
non "giustificherebbe" un tradimento

al limite
può aiutare a comprendere cosa ci può essere alla base di un possibile sbiellamento che abbia portato al tradimento
e questo eventualmente solo se esistano i margini per ricostruire


datato sarai tu
oggigiorno il mio modo di essere è senz'altro più "trasgressivo" del tuo

le nuove arie sono quelle che hai portato tu?

c'è un emoticon specifica per quelle


----------



## Amoremio (5 Luglio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> mi rendo conto che citarsi non è ortodosso, anche se a me piace un casino :mrgreen:, ma come ho giustamente scritto pocanzi up
> 
> DOVETE CERCARE DI LIMITARE QUESTE SEQUELE DI INGIURIE RECIPROCHE
> 
> ...


hai ragione

oltretutto non ne vale la pena 

mi scuso con roger


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e chi la fa la valle di lacrime?Tu...appena arriva un tradito/a...parte la macchina.
> 
> sei tu che non fai altro che dire quanto la vita è stata cattiva con te
> e che per questo ti consoli con le botte d'allegria
> ...


Fattene una ragione.
E starai bene.


----------



## bastardo dentro (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'amore è qualcosa di pulito....di cristallino....non comprende vaccate o puttane cara diletta.....se poi vogliamo credere e confidare in qualcosa di poco vero....liberi di farloa volte assassini uccidono per troppo amore....!!


non è così semplice.... è vero l'amore è pulito, cristallino e vero. la prova del mio amore credostia nella dedizione e nell'entisasmo che metto in ogni cosa che riguarda in primis la coppia e poi la famiglia. ma oscuro, cazzo non basta, io vorrei di più. come mi faccio 20 km di corsa e dopo mi sento bene mi vorrei chiavare tre mignotte insieme.... e credimi posso stare qui tre ore con te a dirti cosa è l'amore, a percepire il movimento di un labbro di mia moglie, di un sopracciglio, per coglierne malinconia, stanchezza e magari scoppiare insieme in una gran bella risata. c'è tutto, non manca nulla e, razionalmente, è bastante. ma in realtà non lo è, o quanto meno, devo compiere sforzi per fare in modo di rimanere fedele ma mi costa - anche se sessualmente, sentimentalmente sento di avere tutto.... - per quello che sono tollerante con chi sbaglia perchè le dinamiche della mente sono le più diverse... mia moglie proprio ieri mi riconosceva di esserle stato sempre vicino, di averla sempre capita anche in momenti storici in cui io vedevo l'amente tre volte al giorno.... lei mi ha ricordato episodi, forme mie di dolcezza e comprensione che hanno lasciato un sengo in lei, nonostante io di quel periodo ricordi solo quanto fottevo.... la sintesi di questo contorto pensiero è che capisco chi cede "al lato oscuro del tradimento..." non giutifico ma capisco. penso di essere un buon marito, un buon padre, ma spiegami la differenza tra il sottoscritto che guarda tutto il pomeriggio le tette e il culo della segrtetaria e magari ci si fa pure una sega pensandoci e uno che va 15 minuti con una escort? io non la vedo poi tanto sta differenza.... ma ripeto posso stare qui tre giorni a dirti e spiegarti come spero di cogliere con dolcezza e sensibilità le cose di cui mia moglie ha bisogno.... di come ci valorizziamo e ci amiamo reciprocamente.... eppure la segretaria è sempre lì che ammicca e io impazzisco....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non è così semplice.... è vero l'amore è pulito, cristallino e vero. la prova del mio amore credostia nella dedizione e nell'entisasmo che metto in ogni cosa che riguarda in primis la coppia e poi la famiglia. ma oscuro, cazzo non basta, io vorrei di più. come mi faccio 20 km di corsa e dopo mi sento bene mi vorrei chiavare tre mignotte insieme.... e credimi posso stare qui tre ore con te a dirti cosa è l'amore, a percepire il movimento di un labbro di mia moglie, di un sopracciglio, per coglierne malinconia, stanchezza e magari scoppiare insieme in una gran bella risata. c'è tutto, non manca nulla e, razionalmente, è bastante. ma in realtà non lo è, o quanto meno, devo compiere sforzi per fare in modo di rimanere fedele ma mi costa - anche se sessualmente, sentimentalmente sento di avere tutto.... - per quello che sono tollerante con chi sbaglia perchè le dinamiche della mente sono le più diverse... mia moglie proprio ieri mi riconosceva di esserle stato sempre vicino, di averla sempre capita anche in momenti storici in cui io vedevo l'amente tre volte al giorno.... lei mi ha ricordato episodi, forme mie di dolcezza e comprensione che hanno lasciato un sengo in lei, nonostante io di quel periodo ricordi solo quanto fottevo.... la sintesi di questo contorto pensiero è che capisco chi cede "al lato oscuro del tradimento..." non giutifico ma capisco. penso di essere un buon marito, un buon padre, ma spiegami la differenza* tra il sottoscritto che guarda tutto il pomeriggio le tette e il culo della segrtetaria e magari ci si fa pure una sega pensandoci e* uno che va 15 minuti con una escort? io non la vedo poi tanto sta differenza.... ma ripeto posso stare qui tre giorni a dirti e spiegarti come spero di cogliere con dolcezza e sensibilità le cose di cui mia moglie ha bisogno.... di come ci valorizziamo e ci amiamo reciprocamente*.... eppure la segretaria è sempre lì che ammicca e io impazzisco....*
> 
> bastardo dentro


e vacci con questa segretaria...e non se ne parli più.cazzarola mi metti sempre un'ansia che chiederei una dispensa papale per te:mrgreen:


----------



## bastardo dentro (5 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e vacci con questa segretaria...e non se ne parli più.cazzarola mi metti sempre un'ansia che chiederei una dispensa papale per te:mrgreen:


l'ansia viene ma a me quando si strofina.... comunque deve essere una cosa innata, io sono così da quando ho 16 anni e non solo con le donne in tutto... da a vado a b e quando sto arrivando in b ho già rivolto lo sguardo su c..... per poi andare ad e f fino alla zeta.... è una malattia .... ma non impedisce di amare...anche molto profondamente


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non è così semplice.... è vero l'amore è pulito, cristallino e vero. la prova del mio amore credostia nella dedizione e nell'entisasmo che metto in ogni cosa che riguarda in primis la coppia e poi la famiglia. ma oscuro, cazzo non basta, io vorrei di più. come mi faccio 20 km di corsa e dopo mi sento bene mi vorrei chiavare tre mignotte insieme.... e credimi posso stare qui tre ore con te a dirti cosa è l'amore, a percepire il movimento di un labbro di mia moglie, di un sopracciglio, per coglierne malinconia, stanchezza e magari scoppiare insieme in una gran bella risata. c'è tutto, non manca nulla e, razionalmente, è bastante. ma in realtà non lo è, o quanto meno, devo compiere sforzi per fare in modo di rimanere fedele ma mi costa - anche se sessualmente, sentimentalmente sento di avere tutto.... - per quello che sono tollerante con chi sbaglia perchè le dinamiche della mente sono le più diverse... mia moglie proprio ieri mi riconosceva di esserle stato sempre vicino, di averla sempre capita anche in momenti storici in cui io vedevo l'amente tre volte al giorno.... lei mi ha ricordato episodi, forme mie di dolcezza e comprensione che hanno lasciato un sengo in lei, nonostante io di quel periodo ricordi solo quanto fottevo.... la sintesi di questo contorto pensiero è che capisco chi cede "al lato oscuro del tradimento..." non giutifico ma capisco. penso di essere un buon marito, un buon padre, ma spiegami la differenza tra il sottoscritto che guarda tutto il pomeriggio le tette e il culo della segrtetaria e magari ci si fa pure una sega pensandoci e uno che va 15 minuti con una escort? io non la vedo poi tanto sta differenza.... ma ripeto posso stare qui tre giorni a dirti e spiegarti come spero di cogliere con dolcezza e sensibilità le cose di cui mia moglie ha bisogno.... di come ci valorizziamo e ci amiamo reciprocamente.... eppure la segretaria è sempre lì che ammicca e io impazzisco....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ma scolta na roba.
I conti non tornano.
Ma come è tua moglie? Una lì in tua adorazione o la tua compagna alla pari?
Nei miei ideali estetici di compagna, dev'essere una donna pronta ad ogni evenienza e mia degna compare in certe dimensioni.
Cioè proprio per non mettere su certi castelli di idiota perbenismo del cazzo, io sognerei una donna che mi dice...senti ho intuito che muori dalla voglia di farti tre mignotte...smettila di rompermi le ovaie...va a goderte na botta di mignotte che dopo torni contento: se proprio hai bisogno di ste cose qua, chi sono io per vietartelo? Tanto sarebbe solo sesso no? Mica mi togli niente: ma me raccomando caro: usa il preservativo!
Oppure entra in ufficio e mi vede...e mi sussurra all'orecchio " Porco ti ho visto come guardi la segretaria! Qua o cambi segretaria o si mette male per lei!".

Quello che mi sta sul cazzo di te...è la facciata da sepolcro inbiancato.
Ohi ti sei messo in un ruolo e ti tocca recitare quello, reprimendo la tua vera natura di maiale.
Ma ti sembra il modo di vivere?
Sai che botta per tua moglie se scopre come sei fatto in realtà?

Oppure ipotesi b: tua moglie ha sempre capito tutto, ma intelligentemente, fa finta di nulla, perchè per lei, e scusami se te lo dico, è prioritario tenersi un marito irreprensibile, vincente, persona di successo...che è anche garanzia di buona sostanza per lei e la sua prole.

Pensa che botta se tu avessi una moglie che ti dice...pfui...le tue mignotte...nessuno sa farti godere come me.

Allora a sto punto i tradimenti nascono solo da paure di essere quello che si è.
Senti io ho lottato per tutta una fase della mia vita verso quel lato oscuro, poi ho deciso di viverlo fino alle estreme conseguenze.
E mi sono sparite tutte le ansie.

Oh, desso si stracceranno le vesti, ma cosa sei disposto a scommettere che esistano donne che vivono la tua stessa dimensione?
Suore con il marito...ciò devono fare la moglie irreprensibile eh? La casta custode del talamo...
Ma con gli uomini che appunto non sono il marito...
Apriti cielo.

Vi incazzate tanto con Lothar...
Ma lui, vi piaccia o meno è testimone di questo costume.
Sto cercando di insegnargli che non va bene che dia delle...
Ma lui mi risponde...ciò conte patacca...se loro non fossero delle...figurati se mi farebbero le propostine maialanti.

Voi dite...Lothar attento che magari anche tua moglie fa così...
Ma lui risponde il bello del gioco...è che non si sa...no?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> l'ansia viene ma a me quando si strofina.... comunque deve essere una cosa innata, io sono così da quando ho 16 anni e non solo con le donne in tutto... da a vado a b e quando sto arrivando in b ho già rivolto lo sguardo su c..... per poi andare ad e f fino alla zeta.... è una malattia .... ma non impedisce di amare...anche molto profondamente


Embè...cosa credi?
Io sono arrivato in fondo all'alfabeto eh?
Per poi tornare ad A.
Piuttosto altra cosa che mi preoccupa...tu ti definisci sempre buon marito qui e buon marito là...
Uhm...ste robe le lascerei dire alla moglie eh?
Abbiamo capito che sei na brava persona eh?


----------



## bastardo dentro (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scolta na roba.
> I conti non tornano.
> Ma come è tua moglie? Una lì in tua adorazione o la tua compagna alla pari?
> Nei miei ideali estetici di compagna, dev'essere una donna pronta ad ogni evenienza e mia degna compare in certe dimensioni.
> ...


guarda conte non lo so ..... mi fai schiantare con il sepeolcro imbiancato... un giorno di dirò perche mi sento 120 anni addosso. però anche tu semplifichi troppo. mia moglie è intelligente e sicuramente ha capito come sono... ma la linea di demarcazione è sottile... ne abbiamo parlato molte volte ed io più volte le ho fatto la domanda se lei sentisse l'esigenza di avere altri uomini. lei mi ha risposto che il desiderio lo sente ma che il porlo in atto verosimilmente incrinerebbe giò che c'è di bello tra noi. si innescherebbero gelosie e altre dinamiche che non so se saremmo in grado di gestire. credo abbia ragione. cioè, credo che aprire il varco - come già feci una volta - implica per forza la perdita di energie volte a rendere il rapporto migliore, più profondo. per assurdo arrivo a dirti occhio non vede e cuore non duole. io non escludo altre vie ma ammetto di essere limitato e credo che non le saprei gestire, sarò un bacchettone piccolo borghese ma sapere che mia moglie scopa in giro, esserne perfettamente certo, o addirittura complice, io non lo sopporterei. in tutta onestà mia moglie è fresca e molto bella e sicuramente ha in torno più o meno tizi "interessati"... bè io non vorrei sapere come si comporta...mi fido... spero che abbia contrasti meno laceranti dei miei e resista... ma se un giorno venisse a casa e mi dicesse che è successo .. bè non ne farei un dramma, cercherei di capire dove ho sbagliato e di verificare se questo incida irrimediabilmente sul nostro rapporto oppure no. però, conte, onestamente se io andassi a dire, amore che ne pensi se a questo giro in ukraina io indugiassi con tre signorine .... bè credo sarebbe troppo... l'esclusività è il prezzo da pagare per un rapporto vero. se non c'è quel sano sentimento di possesso dell'altro talune dinamiche, anche prettamente sessuali vengono meno. non desideri più lei. in più astenendomi ho il vantaggio che ... ogni volta che posso la rovino....   

p.s. non stigmatizzo per nulla lothar, anzi secondo me ama più lui sua moglie di tanti intransigenti qui....


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> guarda conte non lo so ..... mi fai schiantare con il sepeolcro imbiancato... un giorno di dirò perche mi sento 120 anni addosso. però anche tu semplifichi troppo. mia moglie è intelligente e sicuramente ha capito come sono... ma la linea di demarcazione è sottile... ne abbiamo parlato molte volte ed io più volte le ho fatto la domanda se lei sentisse l'esigenza di avere altri uomini. lei mi ha risposto che il desiderio lo sente ma che il porlo in atto verosimilmente incrinerebbe giò che c'è di bello tra noi. si innescherebbero gelosie e altre dinamiche che non so se saremmo in grado di gestire. credo abbia ragione. cioè, credo che aprire il varco - come già feci una volta - implica per forza la perdita di energie volte a rendere il rapporto migliore, più profondo. per assurdo arrivo a dirti occhio non vede e cuore non duole. io non escludo altre vie ma ammetto di essere limitato e credo che non le saprei gestire, sarò un bacchettone piccolo borghese ma sapere che mia moglie scopa in giro, esserne perfettamente certo, o addirittura complice, io non lo sopporterei. in tutta onestà mia moglie è fresca e molto bella e sicuramente ha in torno più o meno tizi "interessati"... bè io non vorrei sapere come si comporta...mi fido... spero che abbia contrasti meno laceranti dei miei e resista... ma se un giorno venisse a casa e mi dicesse che è successo .. bè non ne farei un dramma, cercherei di capire dove ho sbagliato e di verificare se questo incida irrimediabilmente sul nostro rapporto oppure no. però, conte, onestamente se io andassi a dire, amore che ne pensi se a questo giro in ukraina io indugiassi con tre signorine .... bè credo sarebbe troppo... l'esclusività è il prezzo da pagare per un rapporto vero. se non c'è quel sano sentimento di possesso dell'altro talune dinamiche, anche prettamente sessuali vengono meno. non desideri più lei. in più astenendomi ho il vantaggio che ... ogni volta che posso la rovino....
> 
> p.s. non stigmatizzo per nulla lothar, anzi secondo me ama più lui sua moglie di tanti intransigenti qui....


Si hai ragione quella linea è molto sottile e pericolosa.
Mi rendo conto di semplificare troppo.
So benissimo di cosa parli...dribblare e rendere inoffensiva la gelosia richiede un'operazione di consapevolezza e nervi saldi che non è da tutti.
Forse paradossalmente bisogna che il rapporto sia così profondo, da avere la libertà di giocare con la superfice no?
Se invece un rapporto si pensa sia profondo e invece è superficiale si va in pezzi.

Rifletterò a lungo su quanto dici sul prezzo da pagare...perchè mi sto incamminando sai sulla via dell'esclusività e non so proprio da cosa dipenda.

Direi che magari temo quel giusto possesso...
Sai se una donna non è un po' possessiva con me...io non sento il suo amore.
Ma hai scritto un post molto interessante e furiero di potenti sviluppi...

AHAHAHAHAAH...bello quel...la rovino...AHAHAHAHAAH

Ma allora come fare a comunicare all'altro le nostre reali pulsioni e desideri?


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Fondamentalista io?:rotfl:Semplicemente una persona responsabile e con un minimo di maturità....nulla di più.....!Comunque ho tradito.....e mi son sentito una merda.....le colpe son state SOLE MIE.....dopo tre mesi di tradimenti ho chiuso una storia di 5 anni e fermatole pratiche di un matrimonio.....!Non contento ho chiuso la storia con l'amante e mi son fatto i miei 6 8 mesi di sofferenza....un bel percorso di crescita ti assicuro....poi 3 anni di smarrimento e divertimenti....non ricordo neanche con quante donne e perchè.....semre all'insegna della trasparenza e della correttezza,in primis verso me stesso.....poi altra storia sbagliata...quindi tante cazzate...e a 33 anni l'incontra che mi ha cambiato la vita....cos c'è di incoerente in tutto questo non saprei.....!Ho fatto i mie errori e li ha pagati.....senza nascondermi dietro un dito....senza portarmi appresso vite e persone che non c'entravano nulla con i iei tormenti e allora?


Se ricordi ti dissi che, secondo me, eri fin troppo coerente.

Sembri l'uomo degli interruttori, on/off, manovrati secondo criteri, che corrispondono però solo ai *tuoi* canoni di pensiero.

Esistono anche i potenziometri che, oltre a svolgere la funzione dei tuoi interruttori, possono essere usati a proprio piacimento e il modo in cui si usano può risultare "viziato"...è vero.

Ed è qui che tu intrometti il tuo pensiero, perchè affermi che tutti coloro che non agiscono come te, che nel mentre fanno uso proprio di quei potenziometri, sono di questa o quell'altra pasta.

Non è questo un atteggiamento fondamentalista?

Dici di aver fatto l'incontro che ti ha cambiato la vita.
Probabilmente questa è la volta buona affinchè questa tua vita percorra uno sviluppo che vada al di là di quello solitamente previsto dai tuoi interruttori che in passato hanno dimostrato di essere pienamente funzionanti.

Se questo attuale, per te, è un incontro determinante che, questa volta, può proiettarti oltre le tue solite e passate storie, potresti per una volta trovarti nella posizione di quelli che a differenza di te sanno o possono usare solo i loro potenziometri. Potresti non saperli usare perchè con quelli dovresti modulare eventi, cose o persone che vanno oltre il solo "te".

Allo stesso tempo potrebbe non essere un problema...grazie alla tua coerenza.
Potresti sempre applicare l'uso dei tuoi interruttori e fare di quest'ultima storia quello che ne è stato delle altre.

Riducendola alla stregua delle altre.

Cosi, a 39 anni, come per quelli a venire, potrai dire di aver migliorato e cresciuto sempre di più te stesso.

Sei per me la persona più coerente che abbia mai conosciuto.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> guarda conte non lo so ..... mi fai schiantare con il sepeolcro imbiancato... un giorno di dirò perche mi sento 120 anni addosso. però anche tu semplifichi troppo. mia moglie è intelligente e sicuramente ha capito come sono... ma la linea di demarcazione è sottile... ne abbiamo parlato molte volte ed io più volte le ho fatto la domanda se lei sentisse l'esigenza di avere altri uomini. lei mi ha risposto che il desiderio lo sente ma che il porlo in atto verosimilmente incrinerebbe giò che c'è di bello tra noi. si innescherebbero gelosie e altre dinamiche che non so se saremmo in grado di gestire. credo abbia ragione. cioè, credo che aprire il varco - come già feci una volta - implica per forza la perdita di energie volte a rendere il rapporto migliore, più profondo. per assurdo arrivo a dirti occhio non vede e cuore non duole. io non escludo altre vie ma ammetto di essere limitato e credo che non le saprei gestire, sarò un bacchettone piccolo borghese ma sapere che mia moglie scopa in giro, esserne perfettamente certo, o addirittura complice, io non lo sopporterei. in tutta onestà mia moglie è fresca e molto bella e sicuramente ha in torno più o meno tizi "interessati"... bè io non vorrei sapere come si comporta...mi fido... spero che abbia contrasti meno laceranti dei miei e resista... ma se un giorno venisse a casa e mi dicesse che è successo .. bè non ne farei un dramma, cercherei di capire dove ho sbagliato e di verificare se questo incida irrimediabilmente sul nostro rapporto oppure no. però, conte, onestamente se io andassi a dire, amore che ne pensi se a questo giro in ukraina io indugiassi con tre signorine .... bè credo sarebbe troppo... l'esclusività è il prezzo da pagare per un rapporto vero. se non c'è quel sano sentimento di possesso dell'altro talune dinamiche, anche prettamente sessuali vengono meno. non desideri più lei. in più astenendomi ho il vantaggio che ... ogni volta che posso la rovino....
> 
> p.s. non stigmatizzo per nulla lothar, anzi secondo me ama più lui sua moglie di tanti intransigenti qui....


Buongiorno e buon lavoro.
Siamo proprio identici,anch'io penso di essere un buon padre e in fondo un buon marito.
E come te rincorro quello che non dovrei;ad esempio ieri non ho resistito,mi sono inventato lo smaltimento dei rifiuti differenziato,che avrebbe fatto stamattina la colf...,per uscire con il cell in tasca e chiamare ''lei'',la ragazza che sta'per diventare mia.
Tornato a casa,piu'tardi',mi sono infilato nel letto,e senza il minimo scrupolo,ho''svegliato''mia moglie.
Stamattina gia'mandato sms all'altra...
Noi siamo cosi'amico,molto meglio di tanti qua'dentro...
E la cosa buffa sai qual'e'...che quando mia moglie mi dice...sai al market un tipo si e'fatto avanti..ma non era il mio tipo...mi incazzo di brutto.
E lo stesso nel weekend in spiaggia,tu puoi immaginare se io guardo il mare.....,lei mi ricambia.....e anche li'mi arrabbio.
E per non farmi mancare niente,ieri sera ho tenuto in caldo altri 2 contatti,una sono 15 gg che prometto di portarla fuori....ciao


----------



## Daniele (6 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> per uscire con il cell in tasca e chiamare ''lei'',la ragazza che sta'per diventare mia.


Ok, quesntyo indica cosa ti interessa nel fare quello che fai...marchiare le vacche!!! Scusa ma è evidente, che poi quelle che scegli sono davvero gran vacche è evidente, sta ragazzetta quanto ti costerà? Fidati dovrai pagare, se non soldi direttamente con bei regalini, perchè se lei volesse le performance, credi che non ne abbia conosciute anche io così? Un bel anellino da 1000 Euro val pur una scopata per queste baldracche qua, per fortuna che poche sono così.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ..........


mi sono impegnata a non sporcare  questo 3d con  caxxate
i tuoi sproloqui lo sono

e le mie repliche mutuerebbero quelle caratteristiche
:ciao:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*Dotth manattan*

Coerente probabilmente....ma credo di esser onesto intellettualmente...la coerenza la vivo come un limite....ne ho fatte di cose poco coerenti......!!!La mia vita è cambiata tante volte....credo che non si nasce e si muore una sola volta....e credo che il mio metro non è quello giusto perchè è solo il mio!!Detto questo....ognuno sceglie la propria strada....la propria felicità....ma non spacciamo amore ed onestà ciò che non c'entra nulla con l'onestà e con l'amore....la coerenza non c'entra niente....cerchiamo di essere onesti almeno nei valori.....!Va bene che mi dici :io son felice così e sti cazzi del resto.....non va bene se mi dici che sei felice perchè credi e vedi ciò che ti conviene!!!Per il resto anche io guardo le belle donne,un bel culo,ma finisce lì.....se sentissi l'esigenza di andare a zoccole o tradire la mia compagna....mi interrogherei sui miei reali sentimenti....e sarebbe chiara la mancanza totale di amore....!Se poi volete sostenere che si può andare a zoccole e donne pur amando tantissimo la propria compagna....e rispettandola....bè questi pseudo valori non albergano in me.....contento sia così!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non è così semplice.... è vero l'amore è pulito, cristallino e vero. la prova del mio amore credostia nella dedizione e nell'entisasmo che metto in ogni cosa che riguarda in primis la coppia e poi la famiglia. ma oscuro, cazzo non basta, io vorrei di più. come mi faccio 20 km di corsa e dopo mi sento bene mi vorrei chiavare tre mignotte insieme.... e credimi posso stare qui tre ore con te a dirti cosa è l'amore, a percepire il movimento di un labbro di mia moglie, di un sopracciglio, per coglierne malinconia, stanchezza e magari scoppiare insieme in una gran bella risata. c'è tutto, non manca nulla e, razionalmente, è bastante. ma in realtà non lo è, o quanto meno, devo compiere sforzi per fare in modo di rimanere fedele ma mi costa - anche se sessualmente, sentimentalmente sento di avere tutto.... - per quello che sono tollerante con chi sbaglia perchè le dinamiche della mente sono le più diverse... mia moglie proprio ieri mi riconosceva di esserle stato sempre vicino, di averla sempre capita anche in momenti storici in cui io vedevo l'amente tre volte al giorno.... lei mi ha ricordato episodi, forme mie di dolcezza e comprensione che hanno lasciato un sengo in lei, nonostante io di quel periodo ricordi solo quanto fottevo.... la sintesi di questo contorto pensiero è che capisco chi cede "al lato oscuro del tradimento..." non giutifico ma capisco. penso di essere un buon marito, un buon padre, ma spiegami la differenza tra il sottoscritto che guarda tutto il pomeriggio le tette e il culo della segrtetaria e magari ci si fa pure una sega pensandoci e uno che va 15 minuti con una escort? *io non la vedo poi tanto sta differenza..*.. ma ripeto posso stare qui tre giorni a dirti e spiegarti come spero di cogliere con dolcezza e sensibilità le cose di cui mia moglie ha bisogno.... di come ci valorizziamo e ci amiamo reciprocamente.... eppure la segretaria è sempre lì che ammicca e io impazzisco....
> 
> bastardo dentro


ma penso che tua moglie la vedrebbe

e non parlo del valore lesivo della consumazione dell'atto sessuale

ma del valore "positivo" del tuo impegno di non cedere a quella tentazione


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*Amore mio*

Perfetto!:up:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto!:up:


grazie, osc


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*Amore*

Ogni tanto capita anche a noi due di esser d'accordo....ogni tanto!!


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni tanto capita anche a noi due di esser d'accordo....ogni tanto!!


 
non è che non lo sappia

di base lo siamo

lo sviluppo è diverso


----------



## Roger (6 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> hai ragione
> 
> oltretutto non ne vale la pena
> 
> mi scuso con roger


E scusarsi di che...
Ascoltare, condividere...: crescere...

Non so se augurarmi un nostro nuovo rapporto insieme oppure no (anche se ora come ora lo vorrei con tutto me stesso)... Ma se fosse...
Pronti via, le direi, leggiamoci un po' questo forum. Ripartiamo da qui; condividiamo anche le idee altrui... 
Leggiamo dello zerbino su di me e della zoccola su di te.
Del senza carattere ed amor proprio nei miei confronti e della ...........


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> E scusarsi di che...
> Ascoltare, condividere...: crescere...
> 
> Non so se augurarmi un nostro nuovo rapporto insieme oppure no (anche se ora come ora lo vorrei con tutto me stesso)... Ma se fosse...
> ...


 :up::up::up::up::up:

...non farle leggere che ti abbiamo suggerito il testo degli sms però :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, quesntyo indica cosa ti interessa nel fare quello che fai...marchiare le vacche!!! Scusa ma è evidente, che poi quelle che scegli sono davvero gran vacche è evidente, sta ragazzetta quanto ti costerà? Fidati dovrai pagare, se non soldi direttamente con bei regalini, perchè se lei volesse le performance, credi che non ne abbia conosciute anche io così? Un bel anellino da 1000 Euro val pur una scopata per queste baldracche qua, per fortuna che poche sono così.


 
Adesso basta.....non ti permettere di offenderla mai piu'.


----------



## Diletta (6 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non è così semplice.... è vero l'amore è pulito, cristallino e vero. la prova del mio amore credostia nella dedizione e nell'entisasmo che metto in ogni cosa che riguarda in primis la coppia e poi la famiglia. ma oscuro, cazzo non basta, io vorrei di più. come mi faccio 20 km di corsa e dopo mi sento bene mi vorrei chiavare tre mignotte insieme.... e credimi posso stare qui tre ore con te a dirti cosa è l'amore, a percepire il movimento di un labbro di mia moglie, di un sopracciglio, per coglierne malinconia, stanchezza e magari scoppiare insieme in una gran bella risata. c'è tutto, non manca nulla e, razionalmente, è bastante. ma in realtà non lo è, o quanto meno, devo compiere sforzi per fare in modo di rimanere fedele ma mi costa - anche se sessualmente, sentimentalmente sento di avere tutto.... -
> 
> OLOR=blue]Buongiorno e buon lavoro.[/COLOR]
> Siamo proprio identici,anch'io penso di essere un buon padre e in fondo un buon marito.
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> E scusarsi di che...
> Ascoltare, condividere...: crescere...
> 
> Non so se augurarmi un nostro nuovo rapporto insieme oppure no (anche se ora come ora lo vorrei con tutto me stesso)... Ma se fosse...
> ...


 
Roger...per l'amor del cielo...leggere qua'??????
 e dai retta a Simy...


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Roger...per l'amor del cielo...leggere qua'??????
> *e dai retta a Simy*...


 riguardo cosa?


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Adesso basta.....non ti permettere di offenderla mai piu'.


 ma chi?


----------



## Diletta (6 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Roger...per l'amor del cielo...leggere qua'??????
> e dai retta a Simy...


...bè, credimi, la terapia di coppia davanti ad un estraneo non è che sia uno spasso, leggere le cose qua dentro potrebbe avere lo stesso fine terapeutico, ma con meno imbarazzo.

...ma tu Lothar che ne sai e che ti frega di queste cose?
Tu non devi mica aggiustare nulla...per ora!
:mrgreen:


----------



## bastardo dentro (6 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma penso che tua moglie la vedrebbe
> 
> e non parlo del valore lesivo della consumazione dell'atto sessuale
> 
> ma del valore "positivo" del tuo impegno di non cedere a quella tentazione


ok grazie Amoremio, mi interessa moltissimo questo punto di vista, evidentemente femminile. poichè alla mancata promisquità dò un valore e poichè credo - oltre tutti i conflitti e le tentazioni che provo - che sia meglio per me, per mia moglie e i miei bambini astenermi, vorrei che tu ci spiegassi meglio dove sta quella differenza. sarebbe diverso essere scoperti a fantasticare con foto osè della segretaria rispetto a scoprire un tradimento vero e proprio (con una prostituta ad esempio...)? parlo in termini di considerazione per l'altra persona, di poterla guardare negli occhi e dire questo è oppure non è l'uomo/donna della mia vita. Sapete che sono arrivato a pensare che il vero confine sia  l'essere scoperti ovvero l"outing" di uno dei due coniugi. Apprezzo e rispetto chi è scevro da tentazioni ed è così che dovrebbe essere ma, sfortunatamente, non è così per me e ogni giorno, sono chiamato ad una scelta, consapevole. ma, vi prego di credere che il sentimento, il coinvolgimento, la condivisione la progettualità e il desiderio sessuale che provo per mia moglie sono al massimo livello. non metterei (come lothar....) in gioco mai tutto questo, per nessuna cosa al mondo ma.....ex se questo bellissimo rapporto non è sempre bastante e richiede un importante sacrificio interiore con una grande ricompensa che, con il passare degli anni, sento più tangibile. ma io credo che uno così nasca, ed il mio carattere, nei vari campi di applicazione della vita, e influenzato dai valori cattolici che ho respirato, ha un unico minimo comune denominatore: ...perchè non fare di più??

bastardo dentro


----------



## Roger (6 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Roger...per l'amor del cielo...leggere qua'??????
> e dai retta a Simy...


Ah ah ah...
Caro L., ci penserò, ma non sarebbe male dai...
Aauauuauaauua

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi?


 
ls mia amica


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ok grazie Amoremio, mi interessa moltissimo questo punto di vista, evidentemente femminile. poichè alla mancata promisquità dò un valore e poichè credo - oltre tutti i conflitti e le tentazioni che provo - che sia meglio per me, per mia moglie e i miei bambini astenermi, vorrei che tu ci spiegassi meglio dove sta quella differenza. sarebbe diverso essere scoperti a fantasticare con foto osè della segretaria rispetto a scoprire un tradimento vero e proprio (con una prostituta ad esempio...)? parlo in termini di considerazione per l'altra persona, di poterla guardare negli occhi e dire questo è oppure non è l'uomo/donna della mia vita. Sapete che sono arrivato a pensare che il vero confine sia l'essere scoperti ovvero l"outing" di uno dei due coniugi. Apprezzo e rispetto chi è scevro da tentazioni ed è così che dovrebbe essere ma, sfortunatamente, non è così per me e ogni giorno, sono chiamato ad una scelta, consapevole. ma, vi prego di credere che il sentimento, il coinvolgimento, la condivisione la progettualità e il desiderio sessuale che provo per mia moglie sono al massimo livello. non metterei (come lothar....) in gioco mai tutto questo, per nessuna cosa al mondo ma.....ex se questo bellissimo rapporto non è sempre bastante e richiede un importante sacrificio interiore con una grande ricompensa che, con il passare degli anni, sento più tangibile. ma io credo che uno così nasca, ed il mio carattere, nei vari campi di applicazione della vita, *e influenzato dai valori cattolici che ho respirato*, ha un unico minimo comune denominatore: ...perchè non fare di più??
> 
> bastardo dentro


 questo lo si avverte e molto.mi scuso con te ma non riesco mai ad apprezzare abbastanza questi tuoi sacrifici...li sento come un po' ipocriti .
eppure esprimi concetti nobili e nessuno può contestarti l'amore per tua moglie...tant'è...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, quesntyo indica cosa ti interessa nel fare quello che fai...marchiare le vacche!!! Scusa ma è evidente, che poi quelle che scegli sono davvero gran vacche è evidente, sta ragazzetta quanto ti costerà? Fidati dovrai pagare, se non soldi direttamente con bei regalini, perchè se lei volesse le performance, credi che non ne abbia conosciute anche io così? Un bel anellino da 1000 Euro val pur una scopata per queste baldracche qua, per fortuna che poche sono così.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....quanti filmini ti fai in testa...AHAHAHAHAHAH...casomai faranno così con te...ma non con lui...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi sono impegnata a non sporcare  questo 3d con  caxxate
> i tuoi sproloqui lo sono
> 
> e le mie repliche mutuerebbero quelle caratteristiche
> :ciao:


Ti rispondo a tono:
Roger guarda come si fa...impara dal nonno qua:


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti rispondo a tono:
> Roger guarda come si fa...impara dal nonno qua:


 non gliela posso fare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> E scusarsi di che...
> Ascoltare, condividere...: crescere...
> 
> Non so se augurarmi un nostro nuovo rapporto insieme oppure no (anche se ora come ora lo vorrei con tutto me stesso)... Ma se fosse...
> ...


BRAVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...
Roger sei un uomo...e non una piattola piangente...
Questo si che è appunto prendere il toro per le corna...
E farla anche "ballare" un po'...
Pensa anch'io ho condiviso il forum con mia moglie...e mi è servito tantissimo come vagone trasportatore...
Si saresti epico!:up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*Però*

L'ammetto, mi diverto.....Daniele che schiuma rabbia e chiama baldracca la nuova donzella di lothar....lothar che mi ispira comunque simpatia anche se siam su posizioni diverse....non sta qui a menarcela con l'amore il rispetto.....lui tromba e sti cazzi tutto il resto....il Conte che da una botta al cerchio una alla ruota...sembra condividere le posizioni di tutti  ma non ne condivide nessuna..Bastardo dentro mi sorprende ogni volta...non capisco mai dove vuol andar a parare...dott.manatthan sembra avere un idiosicrasia per la mia coerenza.....Stermin che quando c'è da dare una parola buona ti affonda....Amore,simy e farfalla a caccia di lothar.....Minerva che commenta sempre con il solito distacco e aplomb....chissà se s'incazzera mai minerva.............Diletta che vede immenso amore...dovunque.....Oscuro poi....che cazzo di nick...Forse chiaro era meglio......che proprio non riesce a capacitarsi di doti trasformiste e mistificatrici di"Loschi personaggi".......che giungla ragazzi miei!!!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> 
> ...non farle leggere che ti abbiamo suggerito il testo degli sms però :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
E pensa quando lei leggerà gli insulti di Daniele...
E pensa se è figa come penso lo sia...che si mangia il nostro danielino come un cioccolatino...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2011)

*xbastardo dentro*

non metterei (come lothar....) in gioco mai tutto questo



Io non metto un bel niente in gioco,anche perche'alla prima avvisaglia di casino,chiuderei tutto immediatamente.
Per me e'una sfida,null'altro,a casa del sesso ne ho anche troppo.
Ti invidio perche'tu,resisti,ma secondo me sei un'uomo troppo intelligente per non capire l'enorme pericolo,di scoparti la segretaria.....perche'se no....vorrei vederti a rinunciare


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> bastardo dentro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non è così semplice.... è vero l'amore è pulito, cristallino e vero. la prova del mio amore credostia nella dedizione e nell'entisasmo che metto in ogni cosa che riguarda in primis la coppia e poi la famiglia. ma oscuro, cazzo non basta, io vorrei di più. come mi faccio 20 km di corsa e dopo mi sento bene mi vorrei chiavare tre mignotte insieme.... e credimi posso stare qui tre ore con te a dirti cosa è l'amore, a percepire il movimento di un labbro di mia moglie, di un sopracciglio, per coglierne malinconia, stanchezza e magari scoppiare insieme in una gran bella risata. c'è tutto, non manca nulla e, razionalmente, è bastante. ma in realtà non lo è, o quanto meno, devo compiere sforzi per fare in modo di rimanere fedele ma mi costa - anche se sessualmente, sentimentalmente sento di avere tutto.... -
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Adesso basta.....non ti permettere di offenderla mai piu'.


Questo e' amore....:mrgreen:

(cioe' quello...)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> E pensa quando lei leggerà gli insulti di Daniele...
> E pensa se è figa come penso lo sia...che si mangia il nostro danielino come un cioccolatino...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


 
e'un poveretto sai Conte offende e basta...ma sai come 'chi non rosica...risica...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...bè, credimi, la terapia di coppia davanti ad un estraneo non è che sia uno spasso, leggere le cose qua dentro potrebbe avere lo stesso fine terapeutico, ma con meno imbarazzo.
> 
> ...ma tu Lothar che ne sai e che ti frega di queste cose?
> Tu non devi mica aggiustare nulla...per ora!
> :mrgreen:


Donna Lothar ha il culo parato eh?
Una vasta operazione del conte...lui sa che se ci sono guai ci penso io a tener buona sua moglie.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti rispondo a tono:
> Roger guarda come si fa...impara dal nonno qua:


Va che l'escrescenza a te parte da dentro,....non e' solo "appoggiata"...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: hai anche un casa del cazzo oltre il resto...o e' de tu nonna?...la bambolina poi e' proprio fantastica...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non gliela posso fare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vado al Massimo...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...e sto davvero a cavallo delle situazioni...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'un poveretto sai Conte offende e basta...ma sai come 'chi non rosica...risica...


Lothar...troppo facile parlare e offendere di persone che non leggono eh?
Vorrei vedere se qua uno scrivesse offese su tua moglie e poi tua moglie legge...vediamo come si mette eh?
Vorrei vedere un Daniele o uno Stermì davanti a tua moglie come io quella sera...e vedere lei che solo con lo sguardo li fa cagare sotto...
Nn oso pensare che cosa sia tua moglie incazzata...non oso...
Lei è dolce, ma ferrea...in questo suo tratto assomiglia ad Aristocat!
La quale gentilmente, ma con fermezza te le fa ingoiare tutte!!!!


----------



## bastardo dentro (6 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo lo si avverte e molto.mi scuso con te ma non riesco mai ad apprezzare abbastanza questi tuoi sacrifici...li sento come un po' ipocriti .
> eppure esprimi concetti nobili e nessuno può contestarti l'amore per tua moglie...tant'è...


 
non ti scusare. i miei sacrifici possono sembrare ipocriti. io però sò cosa ho fatto, l'ho aiutata ad uscire da gravissima forma di anoressia, ho parlato con psicologi, terepeuti, ho fatto in modo che tornasse ad apprezzare la vita, dall'oggi al domani sono andato a vivere in campagna perchè i dottori dicevano che in mezzo agli animali la situazione sarebbe migliorata. ho comprato una cascina, l'ho riattata, facendo il muratore, il falegname e lo stalliere. non ho mai rinfacciato nulla. all'inizio avevamo pochi soldi e facevo avanti e indiettro con gli areoporti in moto.... inverno ed estate neve, pioggia e altro (facevo sue lavori l'avvocato di giorno e l'istruttore il sabato e la domenica...). e' stato difficile starle accanto, è stato difficile in certi momenti capire che una persona non ti può "dare" (non ce la fa, non riesce...) e sono stato sempre lì ... lì nel mezzo. e' maturata ora, è diventata donna e ha trovato in se anche le forze per soportare, forse meglio di me, - la grave disabilità di uno dei miei bambini -. senza aiuti, ho lavorato come un negro per vent'anni, mi sono laureato, sono diventato avvocato, con rispetto, senza scorrettezze e solo con la cultura del lavoro ho fatto un importante carriera. ho compiuto il mio percorso... per quello dico di avere 120 anni perchè, di vite, ne ho vissute già tre .... non una. tu puoi anche chiamarla ipocrisia ma, io so di non essere uno stupido viziato che deve solo affermare se stesso e "pucciare il biscotto"... non sono così. certo mille volte ho avuto paura di non pagare i debiti, di non passare l'esame di stato, di non riuscire a uscirne... e di essere legato ad una persona - in salute e malattia - che non mostrava alcun interesse nei confronti del mondo. in tutto questo casio ho avuto anche modo di sbagliare, di tradire, di innamorarmi, e forse perchè no, anche l'idea di voler scappare via di vivere "leggero" per una volta senza il mio zaino - pesante - di responsabilità.... e di gratificare solo me stesso. oggi mi sento ( a 39 anni) come un vecchio alpino.... dopo..la grande guerra il cammino è fatto, non ho più preoccupazioni economiche, i figli crescono il mio piccolino è circondato dall'affetto e curato dai medici migliori e mia moglie è finalmente serena e la "sento" vicina nell'affrontare la più grande e devastante disgrazia che un uomo possa affrontare che è la sofferenza di chi ha generato .... 

ciao


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar...troppo facile parlare e offendere di persone che non leggono eh?
> Vorrei vedere se qua uno scrivesse offese su tua moglie e poi tua moglie legge...vediamo come si mette eh?
> Vorrei vedere un Daniele *o uno Stermì* davanti a tua moglie come io quella sera...e vedere lei che solo con lo sguardo li fa cagare sotto...
> Nn oso pensare che cosa sia tua moglie incazzata...non oso...
> ...


Pensala come te pare, ma ti ribadisco che io non frequentando mai persone che mi facciano schifo, la vedrei molto dura che possa godere della conoscenza de persona de tu' moje o de quella de Lothar...

u' capisti'?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sei solo uno zimbello patetico e me vergogno al posto tuo...pensa un po' come sei messo.....

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non ti scusare. i miei sacrifici possono sembrare ipocriti. io però sò cosa ho fatto, l'ho aiutata ad uscire da gravissima forma di anoressia, ho parlato con psicologi, terepeuti, ho fatto in modo che tornasse ad apprezzare la vita, dall'oggi al domani sono andato a vivere in campagna perchè i dottori dicevano che in mezzo agli animali la situazione sarebbe migliorata. ho comprato una cascina, l'ho riattata, facendo il muratore, il falegname e lo stalliere. non ho mai rinfacciato nulla. all'inizio avevamo pochi soldi e facevo avanti e indiettro con gli areoporti in moto.... inverno ed estate neve, pioggia e altro (facevo sue lavori l'avvocato di giorno e l'istruttore il sabato e la domenica...). e' stato difficile starle accanto, è stato difficile in certi momenti capire che una persona non ti può "dare" (non ce la fa, non riesce...) e sono stato sempre lì ... lì nel mezzo. e' maturata ora, è diventata donna e ha trovato in se anche le forze per soportare, forse meglio di me, - la grave disabilità di uno dei miei bambini -. senza aiuti, ho lavorato come un negro per vent'anni, mi sono laureato, sono diventato avvocato, con rispetto, senza scorrettezze e solo con la cultura del lavoro ho fatto un importante carriera. ho compiuto il mio percorso... per quello dico di avere 120 anni perchè, di vite, ne ho vissute già tre .... non una. tu puoi anche chiamarla ipocrisia ma, io so di non essere uno stupido viziato che deve solo affermare se stesso e "pucciare il biscotto"... non sono così. certo mille volte ho avuto paura di non pagare i debiti, di non passare l'esame di stato, di non riuscire a uscirne... e di essere legato ad una persona - in salute e malattia - che non mostrava alcun interesse nei confronti del mondo. in tutto questo casio ho avuto anche modo di sbagliare, di tradire, di innamorarmi, e forse perchè no, anche l'idea di voler scappare via di vivere "leggero" per una volta senza il mio zaino - pesante - di responsabilità.... e di gratificare solo me stesso. oggi mi sento ( a 39 anni) come un vecchio alpino.... dopo..la grande guerra il cammino è fatto, non ho più preoccupazioni economiche, i figli crescono il mio piccolino è circondato dall'affetto e curato dai medici migliori e mia moglie è finalmente serena e la "sento" vicina nell'affrontare la più grande e devastante disgrazia che un uomo possa affrontare che è la sofferenza di chi ha generato ....
> 
> ciao


per la tua famiglia, per il tuo piccolino...un abbraccio.
tutto il resto sono parole senza capo né coda...non mi scusavo a caso.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per la tua famiglia, per il tuo piccolino...un abbraccio.
> *tutto il resto sono parole senza capo né coda*...non mi scusavo a caso.


E' avvocato.....:rotfl:


e s'e' fatto la sua arringhetta del menga...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ok grazie Amoremio, mi interessa moltissimo questo punto di vista, evidentemente femminile. poichè alla mancata promisquità dò un valore e poichè credo - oltre tutti i conflitti e le tentazioni che provo - che sia meglio per me, per mia moglie e i miei bambini astenermi, vorrei che tu ci spiegassi meglio dove sta quella differenza. sarebbe diverso essere scoperti a fantasticare con foto osè della segretaria rispetto a scoprire un tradimento vero e proprio (con una prostituta ad esempio...)? parlo in termini di considerazione per l'altra persona, di poterla guardare negli occhi e dire questo è oppure non è l'uomo/donna della mia vita. Sapete che sono arrivato a pensare che il vero confine sia l'essere scoperti ovvero l"outing" di uno dei due coniugi. Apprezzo e rispetto *chi è scevro da tentazioni* ed è così che dovrebbe essere ma, sfortunatamente, non è così per me e ogni giorno, sono chiamato ad una scelta, consapevole. ma, vi prego di credere che il sentimento, il coinvolgimento, la condivisione la progettualità e il desiderio sessuale che provo per mia moglie sono al massimo livello. non metterei (come lothar....) in gioco mai tutto questo, per nessuna cosa al mondo ma.....ex se questo bellissimo rapporto non è sempre bastante e richiede un importante sacrificio interiore con una grande ricompensa che, con il passare degli anni, sento più tangibile. ma io credo che uno così nasca, ed il mio carattere, nei vari campi di applicazione della vita, e influenzato dai valori cattolici che ho respirato, ha un unico minimo comune denominatore: ...perchè non fare di più??
> 
> bastardo dentro


ma chi è scevro da tentazioni?

realmente B.D.:

quale uomo, anche il più saldo, non si è sorpreso ad indugiare su una donna incontrata per strada?
quale non si è concesso fantasie sulla tipa che gli ha fatto capire che basterebbe un gesto per ... ?

quale donna è esente da pensieri incontrollati sul pacco su cui, involontariamente o no le è caduto l'occhio, o su un bel paio di spalle, di braccia, su uno sguardo insistente (i sederi non mi interessano, salvo che siano inguardabili, ma a molte donne fanno un certo effetto)?
e quale non ha considerato mai nessuno tra coloro che le manifestano interesse  come plausibile candidato a farle infilare la gonna in bocca ?

il periodo della passione "monoteistica" non è eterno
la tentazione è umana

capita a tutti

ma la differenza la fa la capacità di fermarsi a ponderare gli interessi in gioco

di quella trombata (e prima ancora: di quel comportamento prodromico alla trombata) accetterei le conseguenze eventuali (valutando lo scenario peggiore, perchè nessuno è così in gamba da escludere tutti i mille e più imprevisti)?

accetterei il rischio di perdere il mio compagno/ la mia compagna?
e più ancora
accetterei di leggere il dolore e la delusione sul suo viso?
accetterei che si sentisse messo da parte per una persona che probabilmente non vale altrettanto per me?
o per una trombata con quella persona?
accetterei di non perdere il mio partner ma di vivere con lui dopo aver visto l'effetto che gli ha fatto quella rivelazione?

potrei continuare con mille sfaccettature
come mi sentirei se il partner mi rendesse pan per focaccia?
cosa proverei se immaginassi negli sguardi di chi la incontra che sa della vicenda e la commisera (e te lo dico io che me ne son fregata sin dall'inizio, ma che ricordo come mio marito sostenesse contro ogni evidenza che nessuno di coloro con cui avevo a che fare sapesse nulla)?

ecc. ecc.


la differenza sta nel decidere cosa per il singolo ha più valore
se la soddisfazione dell'impulso 
o il rischio delle possibili conseguenze

naturalmente si tratta di una speculazione astratta
dato che nessun tradito si trova nel medesimo istante ed identiche condizioni a subire vari tipi di tradimento, ognuno pensa che quello subito sia il peggiore (solo sesso: allora il nostro rapporto non valeva più di una trombata; sentimentale: non è solo insoddisfazione sessuale, non ama più me  ... e tutti gli altri pensieri autoaffliggenti di cui si è capaci)

ma dubito che esista un essere umano che, dopo X anni di matrimonio, sia  convinto che il proprio partner non abbia mai indugiato col pensiero su spiagge diverse

io non penso che il confine sia essere scoperti
ma la scelta
(e se scelta cosciente non c'è stata, quella che viene fatta implicitamente)


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non gliela posso fare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


effettivamente :carneval:

ma non credo sia per quel che crede lui :rofl::rofl::rofl:
per me almeno


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> effettivamente :carneval:
> 
> ma non credo sia per quel che crede lui :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> per me almeno


E' incredibile.....:rotfl:

io un deficiente simile ammetto di non averlo mai incontrato sul web in tanti anni di fora vari ed eventuali...

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar...troppo facile parlare e offendere di persone che non leggono eh?
> Vorrei vedere se qua uno scrivesse offese su tua moglie e poi tua moglie legge...vediamo come si mette eh?
> Vorrei vedere un Daniele o uno Stermì davanti a tua moglie come io quella sera...e vedere lei che solo con lo sguardo li fa cagare sotto...
> Nn oso pensare che cosa sia tua moglie incazzata...non oso...
> ...


Ne puoi stare certo lo farebbe a pezzi....al lavoro mette in riga famosi professionisti...e'bravissima a farlo...a casa miagola molto...ma tengo botta...

non ne posso piu'di lui,vedi Conte persino Mari'che e'super maestra ieri sera l'ha cazziato,anche lei mi disapprova,ma non si permette di offendermi...

 Il problema e'che l'''altra'' e'tosta quasi lo stesso...abbiamo appena finito di discutere perche'si e'offesa,ieri sera mi ha mandato sms,ma io ho risposto solo stamattina...  adesso fusa di nuovo...


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' incredibile.....:rotfl:
> 
> io un deficiente simile ammetto di non averlo mai incontrato sul web in tanti anni di fora vari ed eventuali...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


 
continua pure ad offendere il Conte e il sottoscritto...e ora Bastardo Dentro,che tra parentesi da come scrive si capisce che rispetto a te sia di un'altro pianeta......sai come e'signori si nasce,non si diventa,lui lo e'da come scrive,il Conte perche'lo conosco,io...be'ovvio....che sono anni luce lontano da te..


----------



## Tubarao (6 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma chi è scevro da tentazioni?
> 
> realmente B.D.:
> 
> ...


Non posso approvare e allora lo faccio pubblicamente.

Parlando in generale io non condanno chi gioca col fuoco, ma mi stanno fortemente sulle OO quelli che giocando con il fuoco non mettono in preventivo che potrebbero scottarsi, e ancora di più quelli che dopo essersi scottati rompono i cosidetti al prossimo con "Ahia brucia".


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> continua pure ad offendere il Conte e il sottoscritto...e ora Bastardo Dentro,che tra parentesi da come scrive si capisce che rispetto a te sia di un'altro pianeta......sai come e'signori si nasce,non si diventa,lui lo e'da come scrive,il Conte perche'lo conosco,io...be'ovvio....che sono anni luce lontano da te..


 approvo! :up: 
si sta effettivamente degenerando con gli insulti!


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> continua pure ad offendere il Conte e il sottoscritto...e ora Bastardo Dentro,che tra parentesi da come scrive si capisce che rispetto a te sia di un'altro pianeta......sai come e'signori si nasce,non si diventa,lui lo e'da come scrive,il Conte perche'lo conosco,io...be'ovvio....che sono anni luce lontano da te..


Che abbia citato il suo essere avvocato mo' e' un'offesa?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E poi chi offende il conte?....quello s'offende da solo....

e te pure....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

spero che il messaggio sia arrivato forte e chiaro perche' stando su un altro pianeta la distanza da coprire e' tanta...

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## bastardo dentro (6 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma chi è scevro da tentazioni?
> 
> realmente B.D.:
> 
> ...


grazie amore mio, ma vedi, è giusto ciò che scrivi, lo condivido. ma io ho conosciuto una forma di amore che non era scelta, non era consapevolezza era sostanza era esso stesso che dava senso alla vita. forse, come dici tu è una fase, propria della gioventù, che non torna. ma per fare un paragone con i filosifi dell'antica grecia io non riuscivo a capire perchè la tartaruga potesse battere in velocità il piè veloce achille... la chiave era la velocità del pensiero.... ogni azione può essere in potenza o in atto... pensare, in potenza, di voler scopare con altre donne è così differente dal metterlo realmente in atto? ciò che conta è il pensiero. e quello è sporco, la delusione, il dolore e tutto ciò che tu validamente argomenti avrebbero gli stessi effetti  se mia moglie, magicamente, potesse leggere nel mio pensiero quando incrocio una bella donna ovvero ho a che fare con la mia segretaria ....

bastardo dentro


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*Tubura*

A me ancora di più quelli che si son scottati...hanno le mani ustionate....ti vengono a scartavetrare le gonadi dicendo che è giusto così,perchè l'amore è così,infondo tutti fanno così'.....:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> approvo! :up:
> si sta effettivamente degenerando con gli insulti!


Se uno fa il buffone in pubblico, non e' permesso manco fischiarlo?

azz....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*Insulti poi.....*

Ma ragazzi i loro non son insulti....son scambi di vedute....i veri insullti erano quelli di un tempo....fiadanzate,mamme,mogli,nonne,di tutto di più.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> grazie amore mio, ma vedi, è giusto ciò che scrivi, lo condivido. ma io ho conosciuto una forma di amore che non era scelta, non era consapevolezza era sostanza era esso stesso che dava senso alla vita. forse, come dici tu è una fase, propria della gioventù, che non torna. ma per fare un paragone con i filosifi dell'antica grecia io non riuscivo a capire perchè la tartaruga potesse battere in velocità il piè veloce achille... la chiave era la velocità del pensiero.... ogni azione può essere in potenza o in atto... pensare, in potenza, di voler scopare con altre donne è così differente dal metterlo realmente in atto? ciò che conta è il pensiero. e quello è sporco, la delusione, il dolore e tutto ciò che tu validamente argomenti avrebbero gli stessi effetti  se mia moglie, magicamente, potesse leggere nel mio pensiero quando incrocio una bella donna ovvero ho a che fare con la mia segretaria ....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Cioe' tu nella tua professione, concedi il patrocinio anche nei processi alle intenzioni?

ad un arrestato per es. che ha solo immaginato de fa na spaccata ad una gioielleria?

te ne capitano molti?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

io l'ho visto fare solo alla precrimine in Minority Report...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ragazzi i loro non son insulti....son scambi di vedute....i veri insullti erano quelli di un tempo....fiadanzate,mamme,mogli,nonne,di tutto di più.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


So' pischelletti Oscu'....:rotfl:

er triangolo Stermi-Oscuro-Chen era peggio de quello delle Bermuda...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (6 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ragazzi i loro non son insulti....son scambi di vedute....*i veri insullti erano quelli di un tempo....*fiadanzate,mamme,mogli,nonne,di tutto di più.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



CHE TEMPI!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

​


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se uno fa il buffone in pubblico, non e' permesso manco fischiarlo?
> 
> azz....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 si può fischiare è ovvio! ed è lecito...ma secondo me..a volte si esagera! e non è riferito solo a te ma anche agli alti........ ma ripeto è una mia opinione...non è un attacco verso nessuno.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> CHE TEMPI!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> ​


Certe vorte me meravigliavo io stesso medesimo de che poesie de qualita' m'uscivano dalla tastiera....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bastardo dentro (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' avvocato.....:rotfl:
> 
> 
> e s'e' fatto la sua arringhetta del menga...
> ...


 
premesso che la categoria degli avvocati è una delle peggiori, non avevo nessuna pretesa di esaustività e nessuna ricetta applicabile a tutti. se Tu riesci a vivere nel tuo raporto in maniera serena, senza conflitti o costrizioni sei fortunato. io porto solo la mia esperienza. offendere non ti aiuta nel far valere la tua opinione rispetto a quelle degli altri. personalmente non ho la pretesa di essere nel giusto ma diffido, per natura, di chi non ha dubbi, non attraversa momenti di smarrimento e di chi non si mette mai in discussione. ad esempio, leggendo oscuro, ho visto un volto umano, anche lui ha sbagliato, è caduto e si è rialzato. che poi tu consideri il mio scritto solo un arringa bè è il tuo pensiero e lo rispetto. tieni conto però che hai definito "arringhetta" anche un papà che soffre per la malattia di suo figlio e questo non lascia intravedere una grande sensibilità ni confronti del tuo prossimo.

bastardo dentro


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*Marì*

Ecco....marì dillo anche tu....qui siamo all'asilo..."baldracca".....cattivello,briccone,stupidino......ma cosa volava fra noi?Era un g8 ogni giorno.....che giorni quei giorni....insulti a iosa....ne davi e ne prendevi......e nel mezzo i pompieri che invece di buttar acqua sul fuoco mettevano benzina......!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Certe vorte me meravigliavo io stesso medesimo de che poesie de qualita' m'uscivano dalla tastiera....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Ma cosa si festeggia oggi  e' un giornata mooooooooolto particolare :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si può fischiare è ovvio! ed è lecito...ma secondo me..a volte si esagera! e non è riferito solo a te ma anche agli alti........ ma ripeto è una mia opinione...non è un attacco verso nessuno.


Simo' anziche' parteggiare precipuamente a difesa del mongoloide....(senza offesa per i veri mongoloidi) qua e' inutile che fate distinzioni  del cazzo tra la forma e la sostanza degli insulti, perche' velatamente o apertamente e' la stessa roba...

un bel vaffanculo ad orecchie ben aperte e distese e' piu' sano ed utile degli insulti da mongoloide, appunto...


----------



## Mari' (6 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco....marì dillo anche tu....qui siamo all'asilo..."baldracca".....cattivello,briccone,stupidino......ma cosa volava fra noi?Era un g8 ogni giorno.....che giorni quei giorni....insulti a iosa....ne davi e ne prendevi......e nel mezzo i pompieri che invece di buttar acqua sul fuoco mettevano benzina......!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



... poi c'era il tuo "angelo custode" ricordi? ...l'orsacchiotto zu zu zu :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*Bastardo*

Vedi io ero come  un cavallo...ferrmo ai blocchi di partenza....in gara con gli altri....son partito male molto male...poi fra una caduta e un incertezza ho incominciato a distendere la falcata e ho riguadagnato terreno....lli ho passati tutti....ho passato il traguardo ho saltato la staccionata....e ora ho capito che non correvo per batter gli altri....ma per inseguire la mia libertà e la mia serenità....sto ancora correndo cazzo.....!!


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2011)

*io invece*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Simo' anziche' parteggiare precipuamente a difesa del *mongoloide*....(senza offesa per i veri mongoloidi) qua e' inutile che fate distinzioni del cazzo tra la forma e la sostanza degli insulti, perche' velatamente o apertamente e' la stessa roba...
> 
> un bel vaffanculo ad orecchie ben aperte e distese e' piu' sano ed utile degli insulti da mongoloide, appunto...


non tollero che si usi la sindrome di down come insulto.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*Marì*

Siiiiiiii però lui non aveva stile....sparava solo una cofana di cazzate e minacce insulse.....millantava amicizie importanti....che mi veniva aprendere sotto casa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma cazzo può un uomo di 50anni ridursi in quello stato?La verità?Mi manca.....era proprio una gran testaccia di c....!!:rotfl:


----------



## bastardo dentro (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cioe' tu nella tua professione, concedi il patrocinio anche nei processi alle intenzioni?
> 
> ad un arrestato per es. che ha solo immaginato de fa na spaccata ad una gioielleria?
> 
> ...


 
grazie a Dio non vado in tribunale... nel mio lavoro compro e vendo aziende... Ti rispondo, faccia a faccia con i miei principi sì, non faccio differenza tra la potenza e l'atto. è la stessa cosa (nel mio personale colloquio con me stesso). fottere con tre mignotte, o pensare di fottere con tre mignotte sono cose che sporcano comunque la mia idea di amore nei confronti di mia moglie e la mia idea di amore in generale. non riesco davvero a vedere la differenza....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Simo' anziche' parteggiare precipuamente a difesa del mongoloide....(senza offesa per i veri mongoloidi) qua e' inutile che fate distinzioni del cazzo tra la forma e la sostanza degli insulti, perche' velatamente o apertamente e' la stessa roba...
> 
> un bel vaffanculo ad orecchie ben aperte e distese e' piu' sano ed utile degli insulti da mongoloide, appunto...


 Stermi io non parteggio per nessuno!
sono solo dell'idea...e ribadisco che è una mia idea...che lo scambio di "opinioni" su un forum può e dovrebbe avvenire in maniera civile ed educata da parte di tutti.....anche se non si è d'accordo con il modo di vedere e di pensare di altri utenti!


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*Minerva*

Allora sai anche incazzarti?:up:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> premesso che la categoria degli avvocati è una delle peggiori, non avevo nessuna pretesa di esaustività e nessuna ricetta applicabile a tutti. se Tu riesci a vivere nel tuo raporto in maniera serena, senza conflitti o costrizioni sei fortunato. io porto solo la mia esperienza. offendere non ti aiuta nel far valere la tua opinione rispetto a quelle degli altri. personalmente non ho la pretesa di essere nel giusto ma diffido, per natura, di chi non ha dubbi, non attraversa momenti di smarrimento e di chi non si mette mai in discussione. ad esempio, leggendo oscuro, ho visto un volto umano, anche lui ha sbagliato, è caduto e si è rialzato. che poi tu consideri il mio scritto solo un arringa bè è il tuo pensiero e lo rispetto. tieni conto però che hai definito "arringhetta" anche un papà che soffre per la malattia di suo figlio e questo non lascia intravedere una grande sensibilità ni confronti del tuo prossimo.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Tranquillo, il riferimento alla tua professione era solo come battuta al non sense riscontrato da Minerva ed il tuo essere consapevole di appartenere ad una delle peggiori categorie ti fa guadagnare dei punti....

comunque li perdi pero' per me quando sbandieri i sacrifici per tuo figlio per guadagnare la santita'....

io qua sono considerato una testa di cazzo e siccome me ne vanto mica vengo a di' delle vecchiette che aiuto ad attraversa' la tangenziale...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma tu fa' come te pare e ce mancherebbe...prego...


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*stermi*

Tu non sei considerato una testa di c....e che ti piace farla la testa di c...bella differnza non credi?


----------



## bastardo dentro (6 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi io ero come un cavallo...ferrmo ai blocchi di partenza....in gara con gli altri....son partito male molto male...poi fra una caduta e un incertezza ho incominciato a distendere la falcata e ho riguadagnato terreno....lli ho passati tutti....ho passato il traguardo ho saltato la staccionata....e ora ho capito che non correvo per batter gli altri....ma per inseguire la mia libertà e la mia serenità....sto ancora correndo cazzo.....!!


 
bravo!! e questo ti fa onore e la tua rincorsa sarà premiata, ne sono certo. però la tua brutta partenza deve aiutarti anche a capire chi si trova in quella condizione che anche tu hai vissuto. tenendo conto poi del fatto che non tutti hanno la forza di distendere la falcata.... alcuni non ne hanno la cilindrata... ma è stato bello leggere dei tuoi errori e delle tue volizioni di rivalsa proprio nei confronti di quegli errori....adesso manca solo sterminator.... un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Tubarao (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io qua sono considerato una testa di cazzo e siccome me ne vanto mica vengo a di' delle vecchiette che aiuto ad attraversa' la tangenziale...


Dilla tutta però....le lasci a metà strada :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non tollero che si usi la sindrome di down come insulto.


Beh non sara' affetto da problemi cromosomici ma ce va vicino...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (6 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dilla tutta però....le lasci a metà strada :mrgreen:



Che fetente che sei :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siiiiiiii però lui non aveva stile....sparava solo una cofana di cazzate e minacce insulse.....millantava amicizie importanti....che mi veniva aprendere sotto casa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma cazzo può un uomo di 50anni ridursi in quello stato?La verità?Mi manca.....era proprio una gran testaccia di c....!!:rotfl:


Ao' se ti puo' consolare, per quelle minacce e millanterie varie, sto ancora a ride...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> grazie amore mio, ma vedi, è giusto ciò che scrivi, lo condivido. ma io ho conosciuto una forma di amore che non era scelta, non era consapevolezza era sostanza era esso stesso che dava senso alla vita. forse, come dici tu è una fase, propria della gioventù, che non torna. ma per fare un paragone con i filosifi dell'antica grecia io non riuscivo a capire perchè la tartaruga potesse battere in velocità il piè veloce achille... la chiave era la velocità del pensiero.... ogni azione può essere in potenza o in atto... pensare, in potenza, di voler scopare con altre donne è così differente dal metterlo realmente in atto? *ciò che conta è il pensiero. e quello è sporco*, la delusione, il dolore e tutto ciò che tu validamente argomenti avrebbero gli stessi effetti se mia moglie, magicamente, potesse leggere nel mio pensiero quando incrocio una bella donna ovvero ho a che fare con la mia segretaria ....
> 
> bastardo dentro


attento BD 

se tutto è condannabile
nulla finisce più per essere condannato

ti ho premesso che nessuno si trova a poter validamente bilanciare diverse forme di tradimento (o di altra lesione dell'esclusività del suo rapporto col partner)

io penso di aver conosciuto un tipo di amore molto simile a quello di cui  parli
e lo conosco ancora
ma la vita è movimento
nessuno resta identico a sè stesso

io amo

ho amato, senza capire perchè ma imponendomi di scegliere se alimentare quell'amore
forse non avevo realmente scelta
ma la consapevolezza l'ho pretesa
e penso che se avessi voluto avrei potuto piegare quell'amore in odio e poi in indifferenza
sapevo di esserne capace 
come sapevo che sarei stata in grado di perdonare
volontà e consapevolezza ci rendono diversi da forme di vita cosiddette inferiori
se fossimo solo istinto non ci sarebbe differenza


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*Bastardo*

Non mi son arreso....l'unico merito che mi riconosco.....son stato anche fortunato....so bene che corro spesso distante dalla massa....ma quando sei abituato così da piccolo ti pesa meno.....un cavallo nero in mezzo a cavalli bianchi......ci si abitua a tutto bastardo...ma non ci si rassegna a tutto.....................!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*stermin*

Ricordi?Uno di questi giorni ti manderanno a chiamare.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:stermi erano meglio i tuoi insulti.....colpi ben assestati....a mani nude....il cazzone si presentava sempre armato....peccato che la pistola era ad acqua.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Stermi io non parteggio per nessuno!
> sono solo dell'idea...e ribadisco che è una mia idea...che lo scambio di "opinioni" su un forum può e dovrebbe avvenire in maniera civile ed educata da parte di tutti.....anche se non si è d'accordo con il modo di vedere e di pensare di altri utenti!


ma lassa perde.... a me i viscidi che insultano o provocano subdolamente per farsi belli con i pesci che abboccano me stanno sul cazzo ed e' come se spingessero l'interruttore dello sfankulamento...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

 tutto qui...e' piu' tera tera il discorso...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu non sei considerato una testa di c....e che ti piace farla la testa di c...bella differnza non credi?



mo' ce devo pensa'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mo' ce devo pensa'...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Non eccedere :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> premesso che la categoria degli avvocati è una delle peggiori, non avevo nessuna pretesa di esaustività e nessuna ricetta applicabile a tutti. se Tu riesci a vivere nel tuo raporto in maniera serena, senza conflitti o costrizioni sei fortunato. io porto solo la mia esperienza. offendere non ti aiuta nel far valere la tua opinione rispetto a quelle degli altri. personalmente non ho la pretesa di essere nel giusto ma diffido, per natura, di chi non ha dubbi, non attraversa momenti di smarrimento e di chi non si mette mai in discussione. ad esempio, leggendo oscuro, ho visto un volto umano, anche lui ha sbagliato, è caduto e si è rialzato. che poi tu consideri il mio scritto solo un arringa bè è il tuo pensiero e lo rispetto. tieni conto però che hai definito "arringhetta" anche un papà che soffre per la malattia di suo figlio e questo non lascia intravedere una grande sensibilità ni confronti del tuo prossimo.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Conosco benissimo la categoria tanti amici..parenti e..altro..
Per te e'scoprire l'acqua calda...studi legali e tribunali sono postio dove impera il troiaio...le praticanti sono le amanti degli avvocati''anziani'',o spesso le loro segretarie,poi dopo e'tutto un casino tra avvocati,cancelliere,etc......per non dire di altre cose,che tu sai meglio di me.....
 E poi adesso purtroppo molti sono diventati veri banditi....ma parlo di civilisti

Mi spiace leggere di tuo figlio.io ne ho due,e ti capisco tantissimo,alle volte ci penso sai.,alla fortuna che Nostro Signore mi ha dato,perche'queste cose sono drammi enormi,che lasciano segni.
Solo Sterminator non l'ha capito.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma lassa perde.... a me i viscidi che insultano o provocano subdolamente per farsi belli con i pesci che abboccano me stanno sul cazzo ed e' come se spingessero l'interruttore dello sfankulamento...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


eh sì

decisamente terra terra :unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ricordi?Uno di questi giorni ti manderanno a chiamare.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:stermi erano meglio i tuoi insulti.....colpi ben assestati....a mani nude....il cazzone si presentava sempre armato....peccato che la pistola era ad acqua.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che fesso...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (6 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conosco benissimo la categoria tanti amici..parenti e..altro..
> Per te e'scoprire l'acqua calda...studi legali e tribunali sono postio dove impera il troiaio...le praticanti sono le amanti degli avvocati''anziani'',o spesso le loro segretarie,poi dopo e'tutto un casino tra avvocati,cancelliere,etc......per non dire di altre cose,che tu sai meglio di me.....
> E poi adesso purtroppo molti sono diventati veri banditi....ma parlo di civilisti
> 
> ...



Sicuro? ... o forse siete voi che non avete capito Stermi'?


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma lassa perde.... a me i viscidi che insultano o provocano subdolamente per farsi belli con i pesci che abboccano me stanno sul cazzo ed e' come se spingessero l'interruttore dello sfankulamento...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 punti di vista differenti......:mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma lassa perde.... a me i viscidi che insultano o provocano subdolamente per farsi belli con i pesci che abboccano me stanno sul cazzo ed e' come se spingessero l'interruttore dello sfankulamento...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 
parla al singolare tu e l'altro''maestrino''Daniele offendete e provocate...vorrei poi vedere se faccia a faccia avreste lo stesso coraggio...
Simy e'saggia,come poi anche qualcun'altro.lei dice....Lothar sbagli non condivido...ma non si e'mai permessa un'offesa....ti costa tanto seguire il suo esempio?????


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sicuro? ... o forse siete voi che non avete capito Stermi'?


 
ma certo che sii...io sono molto convinto di me stesso..troppo come dice ma moglie......ma non sono il depositario della verita'...potresti avere ragione


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non ti scusare. i miei sacrifici possono sembrare ipocriti. io però sò cosa ho fatto, l'ho aiutata ad uscire da gravissima forma di anoressia, ho parlato con psicologi, terepeuti, ho fatto in modo che tornasse ad apprezzare la vita, dall'oggi al domani sono andato a vivere in campagna perchè i dottori dicevano che in mezzo agli animali la situazione sarebbe migliorata. ho comprato una cascina, l'ho riattata, facendo il muratore, il falegname e lo stalliere. non ho mai rinfacciato nulla. all'inizio avevamo pochi soldi e facevo avanti e indiettro con gli areoporti in moto.... inverno ed estate neve, pioggia e altro (facevo sue lavori l'avvocato di giorno e l'istruttore il sabato e la domenica...). e' stato difficile starle accanto, è stato difficile in certi momenti capire che una persona non ti può "dare" (non ce la fa, non riesce...) e sono stato sempre lì ... lì nel mezzo. e' maturata ora, è diventata donna e ha trovato in se anche le forze per soportare, forse meglio di me, - la grave disabilità di uno dei miei bambini -. senza aiuti, ho lavorato come un negro per vent'anni, mi sono laureato, sono diventato avvocato, con rispetto, senza scorrettezze e solo con la cultura del lavoro ho fatto un importante carriera. ho compiuto il mio percorso... per quello dico di avere 120 anni perchè, di vite, ne ho vissute già tre .... non una. tu puoi anche chiamarla ipocrisia ma, io so di non essere uno stupido viziato che deve solo affermare se stesso e "pucciare il biscotto"... non sono così. certo mille volte ho avuto paura di non pagare i debiti, di non passare l'esame di stato, di non riuscire a uscirne... e di essere legato ad una persona - in salute e malattia - che non mostrava alcun interesse nei confronti del mondo. in tutto questo casio ho avuto anche modo di sbagliare, di tradire, di innamorarmi, e forse perchè no, anche l'idea di voler scappare via di vivere "leggero" per una volta senza il mio zaino - pesante - di responsabilità.... e di gratificare solo me stesso. oggi mi sento ( a 39 anni) come un vecchio alpino.... dopo..la grande guerra il cammino è fatto, non ho più preoccupazioni economiche, i figli crescono il mio piccolino è circondato dall'affetto e curato dai medici migliori e mia moglie è finalmente serena e la "sento" vicina nell'affrontare la più grande e devastante disgrazia che un uomo possa affrontare che è la sofferenza di chi ha generato ....
> 
> ciao



:up::up::up::up::up:
Ecco visto?
Anche tu hai dimostrato l'amore con i FATTI e non con le parole, le moine...cipcip..ciop ciop...
Ecco...
Tua moglie ha un posto importante in questo.
Ti ha appoggiato e sostenuto.
Pensa se lei fosse stata una iena che qualsiasi cosa facevi aveva da criticare e ridire...

E i fatti sono fatti...

QUello che hai costruito con i tuoi sacrifici...nessuno te lo può togliere...
Bellissima testimonianza...per tanti peni flaccidi...

Grande!:up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conosco benissimo la categoria tanti amici..parenti e..altro..
> Per te e'scoprire l'acqua calda...studi legali e tribunali sono postio dove impera il troiaio...le praticanti sono le amanti degli avvocati''anziani'',o spesso le loro segretarie,poi dopo e'tutto un casino tra avvocati,cancelliere,etc......per non dire di altre cose,che tu sai meglio di me.....
> E poi adesso purtroppo molti sono diventati veri banditi....ma parlo di civilisti
> 
> ...


Sterminator l'ha capito ma non ritiene che citando certe disgrazie si acquisiscano medaglie....

poi ognuno compensi pure le altre sue mancanze con i meriti sbandierati e stamo tutti a posto...sai a me che mi frega?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma chi è scevro da tentazioni?
> 
> realmente B.D.:
> 
> ...


Appunto gli interessi da difendere.
Non tanto perchè sei innamorato perso di una persona e le altre non le vedi.
Ognuno fa le proprie analisi economiche tra costi e benefici.
Tutto lì.
Poi prende le proprie decisioni.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> continua pure ad offendere il Conte e il sottoscritto...e ora Bastardo Dentro,che tra parentesi da come scrive si capisce che rispetto a te sia di un'altro pianeta......sai come e'signori si nasce,non si diventa,lui lo e'da come scrive,il Conte perche'lo conosco,io...be'ovvio....che sono anni luce lontano da te..


Oramai il troll è finito...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> parla al singolare tu e l'altro''maestrino''Daniele offendete e provocate..*.vorrei poi vedere se faccia a faccia avreste lo stesso coraggio...*
> Simy e'saggia,come poi anche qualcun'altro.lei dice....Lothar sbagli non condivido...ma non si e'mai permessa un'offesa....ti costa tanto seguire il suo esempio?????


Io parlo per me perche' de Daniele nin zo'....:mrgreen:

io come ho gia' detto al conte, subendo anche da te offese, in faccia te direi anche di peggio e se la tua finta fighettitudine me urtasse ulteriormente il sistema nervoso, le parole te le accompagno anche...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non posso approvare e allora lo faccio pubblicamente.
> 
> Parlando in generale io non condanno chi gioca col fuoco, ma mi stanno fortemente sulle OO quelli che giocando con il fuoco non mettono in preventivo che potrebbero scottarsi, e ancora di più quelli che dopo essersi scottati rompono i cosidetti al prossimo con "Ahia brucia".


Ecco bravo! Si.
Allora potremo pensarla così.
Ti amo, fa quello che vuoi con gli altri uomini, ma fa che non ti becchi mai.
Se ti becco te rompo.
Molti la pensano così eh?
E trovi anche quella che ti dice...sai mio marito mi ha menato...ma me le sono meritate sai a sto giro conte...mi ha beccato...
E io...visto cretina? Quante volte ti ho detto che ti stai esponendo troppo?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oramai il troll è finito...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Il troll se ne va ed il fesso resta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque quanto vuoi per quella bambolina?

Me so' flippato....

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> premesso che la categoria degli avvocati è una delle peggiori, non avevo nessuna pretesa di esaustività e nessuna ricetta applicabile a tutti. se Tu riesci a vivere nel tuo raporto in maniera serena, senza conflitti o costrizioni sei fortunato. io porto solo la mia esperienza. offendere non ti aiuta nel far valere la tua opinione rispetto a quelle degli altri. personalmente non ho la pretesa di essere nel giusto ma diffido, per natura, di chi non ha dubbi, non attraversa momenti di smarrimento e di chi non si mette mai in discussione. ad esempio, leggendo oscuro, ho visto un volto umano, anche lui ha sbagliato, è caduto e si è rialzato. che poi tu consideri il mio scritto solo un arringa bè è il tuo pensiero e lo rispetto. tieni conto però che hai definito "arringhetta" anche un papà che soffre per la malattia di suo figlio e questo non lascia intravedere una grande sensibilità ni confronti del tuo prossimo.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Consiglio spassionato...
Non farti tirare per la giacchetta da lui...
Ignora e continua con i tuoi post interessanti.
Lui è qui solo per provocare...e fa il mio gioco e i miei interessi.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> consiglio spassionato...
> Non farti tirare per la giacchetta da lui...
> Ignora e continua con i tuoi post interessanti.
> Lui è qui solo per provocare...e fa il mio gioco *e i miei interessi.*


ahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Sole (6 Luglio 2011)

*Oscuro e Stermi*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si l'amore deve esser libero.....anche di andar per troie...fra amanti e sollazzi vari.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:no grazie non è questo l'amore che intendo io!Raccontatevi pure ciò che piu vi fa star bene certo è che non siete un esempio edificante ma infondo se siete felici di amori simili.......!!!!


Ma chi l'ha detto questo?

Io ho la sensazione che tu e altri vogliate leggere solo quello che pare a voi.

O forse sono io che mi spiego male, tutto può essere.

Quando dico che l'amore deve essere libero, significa che dentro il rapporto ci può stare anche il momento no, il momento di crisi e che sarebbe bello che ciascuno si sentisse libero di esprimersi, anche dicendo cose che fanno male all'altro. Non ho parlato di tradimenti!

Altra cosa per Stermi, che da un'altra parte diceva che mischio le carte... non è così. Anzi, proprio la chiarezza tra marito e moglie è il miglior antidoto contro la voglia di sfogare la propria insoddisfazione altrove, raccontando balle e tradendo la fiducia del partner.

E' forse un'utopia, me ne rendo conto... ma io credo che sia possibile, se si ama davvero, accettare il fatto che in un momento del rapporto ci si possa sentire stanchi e lontani.

Ultima cosa. A proposito della parola giustificare. Comprendere e giustificare non sono sinonimi. Spero di chiarire meglio il mio pensiero con un esempio.
Mettiamo che uno psichiatra debba fare una perizia su una persona accusata di aver commesso un crimine per capire la dinamica dei fatti. Mettiamo che questo crimine sia odioso e intollerabile, anche per lo psichiatra. Da una parte c'è il suo giudizio, umano, comprensibile e legittimo che, però, non aiuta a chiarire. Dall'altra c'è la capacità di osservare, ascoltare, analizzare, che servono a comprendere davvero.

Io non dico che un tradito debba avere la stessa freddezza di uno psichiatra. La rabbia, il dolore sono inevitabili, ci sono passata anch'io. Ma arriva un momento in cui devi metterli da parte per analizzare le cose con lucidità. Perchè la rabbia è un filtro potente, che non permette di mettere a fuoco il vero problema.

Spero sia chiaro, adesso, quello che cercavo di dire.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non posso approvare e allora lo faccio pubblicamente.
> 
> Parlando in generale io non condanno chi gioca col fuoco, ma mi stanno fortemente sulle OO quelli che giocando con il fuoco non mettono in preventivo che potrebbero scottarsi, e ancora di più quelli che dopo essersi scottati rompono i cosidetti al prossimo con "Ahia brucia".


 
personalmente.in altre cose,metto sempre tutto in preventivo,in queste cose no.
Gioco d'istinto,non penso a niente d'altro che mi distolga dall'obbiettivo,sai se uno pensa...oddio se mia moglie mi scopre...o peggio si fa'prendere da scrupoli morali...salta tutto.
La relazione infedele deve essere sola gioia e passionalita',senza calcoli.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma chi l'ha detto questo?
> 
> Io ho la sensazione che tu e altri vogliate leggere solo quello che pare a voi.
> 
> ...


Sara' utopico o no, pero' ti ripeto, per quello che si legge, si parte per la tangente in silenzio e non perche' dall'altra parte ci siano sempre e solo muri, ma perche' piu' banalmente, piace proprio prendere la botta e si pensa di alleviarsi meglio le sofferenze...e ce credo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

a parte i casi di Lothar ed altri che vanno anche d'amore e d'accordo con i partners ufficiali e regolari...

ammantare di altro ste robe per me e' un artifizio inutile...

nel tuo caso poi trovo piu' facilitante la comprensione del fenomeno perche' hai commesso gli stessi errori di tuo marito....

il classico 1 ad 1 e palla al centro...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> personalmente.in altre cose,metto sempre tutto in preventivo,in queste cose no.
> Gioco d'istinto,non penso a niente d'altro che mi distolga dall'obbiettivo,sai se uno pensa...oddio se mia moglie mi scopre...o peggio si fa'prendere da scrupoli morali...salta tutto.
> La relazione infedele deve essere sola gioia e passionalita',senza calcoli.


Tu si che sei il vero Sandrino il Mazzulatore, scuardo glaciale e occhi di velluto :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu si che sei il vero Sandrino il Mazzulatore, scuardo glaciale e occhi di velluto :mrgreen:


 chi è Sandrino il Mazzulatore?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu si che sei il vero Sandrino il Mazzulatore, scuardo glaciale e occhi di velluto :mrgreen:


ahahahahahah

smeraldone virtuale...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sara' utopico o no, pero' ti ripeto, per quello che si legge, si parte per la tangente in silenzio e non perche' dall'altra parte ci siano sempre e solo muri, ma perche' piu' banalmente, piace proprio prendere la botta e si pensa di alleviarsi meglio le sofferenze...e ce credo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ogni matrimonio è a sè e non si può generalizzare.

Mettiamo che sia anche un modo per alleviare le sofferenze... vogliamo cercare di capire quali sono le sofferenze? Perchè se un matrimonio è in sofferenza, se uno spende tempo e energie per farsi una storia, un perchè c'è sempre. Non è detto poi che sia un perchè legato alla coppia eh... magari è il traditore stesso che va in crisi.
Per me, comunque, la teoria della 'cazzata', della 'botta' regge poco.

Per quanto riguarda i miei errori... io errori ne ho commessi, ma risalgono a prima che scoprissi i tradimenti di mio marito. Dopo ne ho fatti ben pochi. Al contrario di lui, nel periodo in cui mi sono vista con altri uomini, avevo messo le cose in chiaro, lui sapeva che stavamo affrontando un periodo di crisi e che frequentavo altre persone per motivi a lui ben chiari. E' vero che ho mentito, ma i nostri tradimenti sono stati un po' diversi.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> chi è Sandrino il Mazzulatore?




Non conosci Sandrino il Mazzulatore ?? 

Pearls to the pigs.....pearls to the pigs my dear Tubarao......


Scherzi a parte:sei piccola, non lo poi conosce...


----------



## Mari' (6 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non conosci Sandrino il Mazzulatore ??
> 
> Pearls to the pigs.....pearls to the pigs my dear Tubarao......
> 
> ...


Io no  e mica lo conosco  spiega


----------



## Sole (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> nel tuo caso poi trovo piu' facilitante la comprensione del fenomeno perche' hai commesso gli stessi errori di tuo marito....


E comunque, tanto per essere precisi, i miei 'errori' li ho commessi dopo mesi di terapia, in cui mi sono messa in discussione senza concedermi alcun piagnisteo. Dopo due mesi dalla scoperta ho iniziato le sedute e la psicologa ha cominciato a rivoltarmi come un calzino senza darmi il tempo di autocommiserarmi. E non è stato facile, perchè tutto avrei voluto fare tranne che mettermi in discussione, in quel momento. Ma l'ho fatto.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io no  e mica lo conosco  spiega


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNWnayHfP8o


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non conosci Sandrino il Mazzulatore ??
> 
> Pearls to the pigs.....pearls to the pigs my dear Tubarao......
> 
> ...


 vabbè...sono piccola...ma non mi hai comunque spiegato chi è........... 

vabbè googlo........:unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (6 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNWnayHfP8o



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ogni matrimonio è a sè e non si può generalizzare.
> 
> Mettiamo che sia anche un modo per alleviare le sofferenze... vogliamo cercare di capire quali sono le sofferenze? Perchè se un matrimonio è in sofferenza, se uno spende tempo e energie per farsi una storia, un perchè c'è sempre. Non è detto poi che sia un perchè legato alla coppia eh... magari è il traditore stesso che va in crisi.
> Per me, comunque, la teoria della 'cazzata', della 'botta' regge poco.
> ...


Ma so' le sofferenze classiche....monotonia, voglia di assaggiare altre minestre, voglia di scoprire se arrapiamo ancora qualcuno/a...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

io invece non credo al fatto che con il tempo si cresca e magari certi interessi (non sessuali o fisici ) divergano e se poco elasticamente uno o l'altra non li vogliano condividere ci autorizzino a farci le storie...

la vedo molto dura farsi l'amante perche' si vogliono condividere cose che in casa non lo sono...

so' squallidi alibi...:mrgreen:

se uno col tempo per ipotesi se flippa de filosofia non vedo la necessita' de farsi n'amante....idem se e' flippato de politica....

che va in sezione per il rimorchio trombante?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque ho sbagliato il punteggio della partita, cazzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Luglio 2011)

Meglio fare un inciso altrimenti scoppia il finimondo....la parte "Stupido come una bestia" non c'entra niente con Lothar.....


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Meglio fare un inciso altrimenti scoppia il finimondo....la parte "Stupido come una bestia" non c'entra niente con Lothar.....


Vabbe' tanto mo' sta a traffica' col call center...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Meglio fare un inciso altrimenti scoppia il finimondo....la parte "Stupido come una bestia" non c'entra niente con Lothar.....


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma so' le sofferenze classiche....monotonia, voglia di assaggiare altre minestre, voglia di scoprire se arrapiamo ancora qualcuno/a...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Beh....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...un flippato de politica come te...AHAHAHAHA...mai incontrato...
Pensa come siamo messi in Italia...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...con sta magistratura del cazzo...che non è mai riuscita a ficcare dentro il cavaliere...una banda di debosciati....ci vorrebbe uno come te a capo del CSM...no?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...

( Ocio adesso come parte):carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Meglio fare un inciso altrimenti scoppia il finimondo....la parte "Stupido come una bestia" non c'entra niente con Lothar.....




excusatio non petita ... :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> excusatio non petita ... :rotfl:


Lo sai qual'era il mio motto quando da giovane scavavo l'oro nel Klondike ?

Era: I Know My chickens :mrgreen:

Meglio prevenire :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...un flippato de politica come te...AHAHAHAHA...mai incontrato...
> Pensa come siamo messi in Italia...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...con sta magistratura del cazzo...che non è mai riuscita a ficcare dentro il cavaliere...una banda di debosciati....ci vorrebbe uno come te a capo del CSM...no?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...
> 
> ( Ocio adesso come parte):carneval::carneval::carneval:


Te diro' che ci sta dando piu' gusto il nano ancora a piede libero per prescrizioni e truffe varie....

tanti cazzoni che lo votavano ed a cui sta toccando il portafogli hanno finalmente aperto gli occhi....:rotfl:

tanti ho detto, mica tutti incluso te che continui a difenderlo a spada tratta senza vantaggi per giunta...tipico dei falliti che si proiettano su quelli che reputano leaders carismatici...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

se fumera' pure le aziende il fenomeno tuo beniamino...

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te diro' che ci sta dando piu' gusto il nano ancora a piede libero per prescrizioni e truffe varie....
> 
> tanti cazzoni che lo votavano ed a cui sta toccando il portafogli hanno finalmente aperto gli occhi....:rotfl:
> 
> ...


Quanto ci scommetti che prima si fumerà la tua pensione?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quanto ci scommetti che prima si fumerà la tua pensione?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Come dissi a te...

se la trova famo a mezzo...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quanto ci scommetti che prima si fumerà la tua pensione?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Conte, quella purtroppo se la sono fumata, e anche smaltita, da un pezzo.....credi che non sappia che la Grande Mietitrice mi troverà seduto davanti ad un PC mentre stò lavorando ?


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*Mhaa*

Sole che dire a me sembra tutto così inverosimile....zoccole,tradimenti,altri uomini altre donne,fra l'altro lui sapeva e tu sapevi.....senza alcuna polemica proprio non rientra nei miei canoni....io da single ho fatto tutto ciò che hai fatto tu da sposata.....risultato della partita? 5 a 5 con numero di espulsi imprecisato....ammonizioni a go-go.....gioco maschio e arbitro e guardalinee rigorosamente molto cornuti!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sole che dire a me sembra tutto così inverosimile....zoccole,tradimenti,altri uomini altre donne,fra l'altro lui sapeva e tu sapevi.....senza alcuna polemica proprio non rientra nei miei canoni....io da single ho fatto tutto ciò che hai fatto tu da sposata.....risultato della partita? 5 a 5 con numero di espulsi imprecisato....ammonizioni a go-go.....gioco maschio e arbitro e guardalinee rigorosamente molto cornuti!!!!!:rotfl:


Partita falsata, campionato irregolare, scudetto revocato :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

tubarao ha detto:


> partita falsata, campionato irregolare, scudetto revocato :carneval:


ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sole che dire a me sembra tutto così inverosimile....zoccole,tradimenti,altri uomini altre donne,fra l'altro lui sapeva e tu sapevi.....senza alcuna polemica proprio non rientra nei miei canoni....io da single ho fatto tutto ciò che hai fatto tu da sposata.....risultato della partita? 5 a 5 con numero di espulsi imprecisato....ammonizioni a go-go.....gioco maschio e arbitro e guardalinee rigorosamente molto cornuti!!!!!:rotfl:


Me pareno quelle partite 100 contro 100...

er caos...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo sai qual'era il mio motto quando da giovane scavavo l'oro nel Klondike ?
> 
> Era: *I Know My chickens* :mrgreen:
> 
> Meglio prevenire :mrgreen:


molto giusto :saggio:

molto sbagliato invece per chi usa la variante "I know my chickenstrellas" :carneval:


----------



## Roger (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti rispondo a tono:
> Roger guarda come si fa...impara dal nonno qua:


Sei mitico...:up::up::up:


----------



## Roger (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> BRAVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...
> Roger sei un uomo...e non una piattola piangente...
> Questo si che è appunto prendere il toro per le corna...
> E farla anche "ballare" un po'...
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


>


Si' bravo fai venire qua pure tu tua moglie...stamo larghi...:mrgreen:

e poi vediamo se nun te spari nei cocones pe' la cazzata......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (6 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sole che dire a me sembra tutto così inverosimile....zoccole,tradimenti,altri uomini altre donne,fra l'altro lui sapeva e tu sapevi.....senza alcuna polemica proprio non rientra nei miei canoni


Ma sì, lo capisco. Non rientrava nemmeno nei miei canoni e anche a me sembrava tutto molto inverosimile.
Ci sono stati momenti in cui, se non fosse stato per i miei figli, mi sarei buttata nel fiume che scorre sotto casa mia.
Tutto avrei pensato tranne che di trovarmi a vivere un'esperienza del genere e scoprire accanto a me un uomo che conoscevo così poco e che faceva cose tanto lontane da me... da noi.

Purtroppo è andata così. E ci ho messo un po' per riuscire a parlarne a cuor leggero. Che devo dirti, ti auguro che la tua compagna sia sempre come desideri tu.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*Sole*

Guarda comunque mi piace la tua calma apparente......la tua sintassi sobria....sai il tuo per me è un mondo lontano.....!Ho avuto parecchi scontri con la mia compagna non credere.... non è esattamente come io vorrei....io son più tormentato...ho un vissuto tormentato...lei è semplice nell'accezione positiva del termine....ma la semplicità spesso è anche un limite....io son veloce nei pensieri lei è più compassata....però quello che ci unisce...per ora....son i valori.....anzi forse solo quelli......!Sole siamo distanti....i nostri modi di essere son distanti....ma non ha mai avuto la presunzione di pensare che il mio sia più giusto.....dico solo che per uno come me sarebbe quasi impossibile accettare certi compromessi>!!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda comunque mi piace la tua calma apparente......la tua sintassi sobria....sai il tuo per me è un mondo lontano.....!Ho avuto parecchi scontri con la mia compagna non credere.... non è esattamente come io vorrei....io son più tormentato...ho un vissuto tormentato...lei è semplice nell'accezione positiva del termine....ma la semplicità spesso è anche un limite....io son veloce nei pensieri lei è più compassata....però quello che ci unisce...per ora....son i valori.....anzi forse solo quelli......!Sole siamo distanti....i nostri modi di essere son distanti....ma non ha mai avuto la presunzione di pensare che il mio sia più giusto.....dico solo che per uno come me sarebbe quasi impossibile accettare certi compromessi>!!


Oscuro...
Bene o male...
Lei si è trovata difronte una situazione eh?
E dal mio punto di vista è stata eroica.
Coraggiosa.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*Conte*

Caro conte.....credimi a volte la linea di confine fra coraggio e non coraggio è talmente labile.....io enfatizzerei meno.....ha fatto la cosa più giusta per lei....eroica poi.....e dai!!!:up:


----------



## Sole (6 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro conte.....credimi a volte la linea di confine fra coraggio e non coraggio è talmente labile.....io enfatizzerei meno*.....ha fatto la cosa più giusta per lei....eroica poi.....e dai!!!*:up:


Sono d'accordo. Ho fatto la cosa più giusta per me... e Roger farà quella più giusta per lui, alla fine.

Il Conte poi... il Conte è un'iperbole


----------



## Diletta (8 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro conte.....credimi a volte la linea di confine fra coraggio e non coraggio è talmente labile.....io enfatizzerei meno.....ha fatto la cosa più giusta per lei....eroica poi.....e dai!!!:up:



Sole ha fatto certamente la cosa più giusta per lei, ma nel farla le è costato dolore e tanto tanto impegno, che non si è ancora concluso oggi.
Io ci vedo molto eroismo in tutto questo.
:up::up:


----------



## Mari' (8 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sole ha fatto certamente la cosa più giusta per lei, ma nel farla le è costato dolore e tanto tanto impegno, che non si è ancora concluso oggi.
> Io ci vedo molto eroismo in tutto questo.
> :up::up:



Eh si, dimostrare chi si e', e' un atto eroico, oggi come oggi.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Luglio 2011)

Non ce la posso fare. Troppa roba. Qualcuno mi riassume per favore? Grasssie


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare. Troppa roba. Qualcuno mi riassume per favore? Grasssie


 mi associo...grazie


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare. Troppa roba. Qualcuno mi riassume per favore? Grasssie


spero di non far casini

roger, sposato senza figli, è stato tradito dalla moglie che aveva da poco perso un bambino 
appena l'ha scoperto l'ha cacciata di casa e cancellato il suo numero dal cell. 

lui alterna momenti in cui si strugge d'amore ad altri in cui a parlare è più l'amor proprio ferito

dopo essere entrato sul forum l'ha messaggiata, l'ha chiamata (lei ora è a casa di una collega) e poi l'ha incontrata

e lei ne è stata contenta ma non ha preso la palla al balzo per tornare da lui

lui si è convinto ad aspettare

e nel frattempo noi abbiamo sporcato il suo 3d e la colpa è tua 
(scherzo, eh?)


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> spero di non far casini
> 
> roger, sposato senza figli, è stato tradito dalla moglie che aveva da poco perso un bambino
> appena l'ha scoperto l'ha cacciata di casa e cancellato il suo numero dal cell.
> ...



So che sei brava a riassumere. Ma tutto questo in 100 pagine di 3d e oltre?!?!?!? I miei complimenti!!!

Spero che abbiate parlato molto di me


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> So che sei brava a riassumere. Ma tutto questo in 100 pagine di 3d e oltre?!?!?!? I miei complimenti!!!
> 
> Spero che abbiate parlato molto di me


Roger ha eletto me come suo Virgilio nella bolgia infernale...e lì abbiamo incontrato Lothar dimonio con occhi di bragia...e quinci fuor quete le cazzute balle!...

Insomma Roger sta capendo che è necessario spassarsela...
Mah forse era quell'altro là...

Ma abbiamo capito che è ora di finirla di fare gli zerbini XD.


----------



## Roger (12 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Roger ha eletto me come suo Virgilio nella bolgia infernale*...e lì abbiamo incontrato Lothar dimonio con occhi di bragia...e quinci fuor quete le cazzute balle!...
> 
> Insomma Roger sta capendo che è necessario spassarsela...
> Mah forse era quell'altro là...
> ...


Quoto i concetti in neretto...
Virgilio non è esclusività del nobil conte seppur egli sia stato di grande aiuto.
Non mi dilungo oltre...

P.s.: Il conte è pur sempre il conte... Inteso...


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Quoto i concetti in neretto...
> Virgilio non è esclusività del nobil conte seppur egli sia stato di grande aiuto.
> Non mi dilungo oltre...
> 
> P.s.: Il conte è pur sempre il conte... Inteso...


e che culo abbiamo ad avercelo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2011)

:risata::risata::risata:...


----------



## Diletta (12 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Roger ha eletto me come suo Virgilio nella bolgia infernale...e lì abbiamo incontrato Lothar dimonio con occhi di bragia...e quinci fuor quete le cazzute balle!...
> 
> Insomma Roger sta capendo che è necessario spassarsela...
> Mah forse era quell'altro là...
> ...


*
*

E questo vale per tutti quanti: uomini e donne.
Ora bastaaaaa...........!!!

P.s.. Conte, era quell'altro là...
Ma è lo stesso


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> spero di non far casini
> 
> roger, sposato senza figli, è stato tradito dalla moglie che aveva da poco perso un bambino
> appena l'ha scoperto l'ha cacciata di casa e cancellato il suo numero dal cell.
> ...


 
grazie Amoremio,,,sei brava a riassumere,non scherzo....mi ero perso che l'avesse.....cosa cosa......rivista...grazie che piacere ma a casa mìnon torno????????Ma Roger.........porca.....daiiiiiiiiii.......


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grazie Amoremio,,,sei brava a riassumere,non scherzo....mi ero perso che l'avesse.....cosa cosa......rivista...grazie che piacere ma a casa mìnon torno????????Ma Roger.........porca.....daiiiiiiiiii.......


sinceramente

è chiaro che faccia male

ma può anche essere il segno che lei stessa vuole capire come sta messa
e non cerca una facile assoluzione (tipo il "così fan tutti" del marito di diletta)
o di metterci una frettolosa pietra sopra

PS
non son brava a riassumere
ma cerco di seguire le storie


----------



## astonished (17 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sinceramente
> 
> è chiaro che faccia male
> 
> ...


Ciao Amoremio.
ho seguito un po' dietro le quinte questa storia perchè la reazione della moglie di Roger mi ha ricordato per molti versi quella della mia ex, ed in quanto ex si è capito già com'è andata a finire.

Può essere che la moglie voglia capire, può essere che sia come dici tu e questo, pur se dolorosissimo, darebbe un atto di maturità da parte della moglie MA ahimè, credo e temo che non sia così: premetto che ho spizzicato un po' qua ed un po' la l'intero thread per cui non ho tutti gli elementi per dirlo ma la mia sensazione non è delle migliori. Il fatto che la moglie di fronte alla scelta se tormare a casa o restare dall'amica-collega abbia scelto quest'ultima è un fatto, non ha scelto di tornare dal marito e roger dovrebbe riflettere su questo. Quello che ha fatto roger è encomiabile, non per questo ritengo biasimabile la moglie che l'ha tradito, avrà avuto i suoi motivi (nelle coppie c'è di tutto), fatto sta che roger non può ricostruire il suo futuro basandosi sull'incerto, si incerto, perchè deve maturare l'idea che di certo c'è ben poco a circondarci, tanto meno il nostro partner, ma questo deve essere inteso in modo negativo, serve a non creare nella nostra testa dipendenze affettive deleterie, serve a concebtrarsi su noi stessi per poi dare il meglio al partner. 

Se posso permettermi un altro parere: l'averla mandata via di casa probabilmente sarà la mossa che porrà fine alla loro unione, l'ho fatto anch'io e quando la persona che mandi via è obnubilata i risultati sono sempre (im)prevedibili.

Ne approfitto x salutare tutti: non frequento più il forum perchè nel mio caso ha esaurito la sua funzione terapeutica, come dissi mesi e mesi fa.

Ciao, ciao, vado al mare!


----------



## Roger (18 Luglio 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Amoremio.
> ho seguito un po' dietro le quinte questa storia perchè la reazione della moglie di Roger mi ha ricordato per molti versi quella della mia ex, ed in quanto ex si è capito già com'è andata a finire.
> 
> Può essere che la moglie voglia capire, può essere che sia come dici tu e questo, pur se dolorosissimo, darebbe un atto di maturità da parte della moglie MA ahimè, credo e temo che non sia così: premetto che ho spizzicato un po' qua ed un po' la l'intero thread per cui non ho tutti gli elementi per dirlo ma la mia sensazione non è delle migliori. Il fatto che la moglie di fronte alla scelta se tormare a casa o restare dall'amica-collega abbia scelto quest'ultima è un fatto, non ha scelto di tornare dal marito e roger dovrebbe riflettere su questo. Quello che ha fatto roger è encomiabile, non per questo ritengo biasimabile *la moglie che l'ha tradito, avrà avuto i suoi motivi (nelle coppie c'è di tutto),* fatto sta che roger non può ricostruire il suo futuro basandosi sull'incerto, si incerto, perchè deve maturare l'idea che di certo c'è ben poco a circondarci, tanto meno il nostro partner, ma questo deve essere inteso in modo negativo, serve a non creare nella nostra testa dipendenze affettive deleterie, serve a concebtrarsi su noi stessi per poi dare il meglio al partner.
> ...


Ti ringrazio del tuo post Astonished.
Ora, a distanza di qualche giorno, settimana, dalla sua uscita di casa posso anche dirti che lo condivido per intero.
Sai, le reazioni a caldo sono sempre dettate dall'istinto il quale aimè, in situazioni del genere, ti fa agire con troppo impeto. Il fatto che lei se ne andasse momentaneamente di casa è stata, per noi, una decisione si voluta da me ma anche compresa da lei che dopo una lunga discussione sull'accaduto ha capito che non potevo sopportare la sua presenza in casa se non sicura dei sentimenti che provava verso di me. Fondamentalmente non l'ho cacciata, ne abbiamo parlato, e penso tutt'ora sia stata la soluzione migliore per noi.
Il noi non so se esisterà ancora in futuro, ogni giorno che passa sono fermamente convinto che non ci sarà. Però piano piano, con l'aiuto di molta gente, sto cercando di metabolizzare l'accaduto, parlare tanto mi accorgo che aiuta. Penso di aver un po' bruciato le tappe in tal senso, il piangersi addosso è finito, è subentrala la delusione, è affiorata la rabbia. Molte altre cose sono subentrate, vivo un vero oceano di emozioni, belle e brutte, ogni giorno. Sono vivo e mi son promesso di amare di più me stesso, solo così penso di riuscire a uscire dal pantano; ci vorrà molto tempo per farlo in maniera definitiva, forse mesi, anni, ma la strada che ho intrapreso a tal fine è giusta e costi quel che costi guardo avanti.
Riguardo al grassetto, nel mio caso, mi permetto, ti dò torto. Nulla e niente può e deve essere un giustificativo per un'azione simile. Il tradimento deve essere oggettivamente un errore. 
Mille possono essere le cause che portano la coppia alla rottura ma il tradimento, onostamente, non deve esserlo. Ci sono problemi? Ok, tentiamone la risoluzione. Non ce la facciamo? Ognuno per la sua strada. Ma se ho dei problemi con lei portarmi a letto un'altra non solo non me li risolve, anzi... Poi ovvio, questo è il mio pensiero, c'è anche chi fa scambi di coppia al mondo per carità... Quindi tutto è possibile e il tuo grassetto può essere anche corretto per qualcuno ma non per me.
Ringrazio comunque tutti, siete stati un buon canale di sfogo, mi avete dato consigli e siete stati di aiuto.
E poi, come dice Liga "non costa proprio un cazzo pensare che il meglio deve ancora arrivare..."


----------



## Amoremio (18 Luglio 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Amoremio.
> ho seguito un po' dietro le quinte questa storia perchè la reazione della moglie di Roger mi ha ricordato per molti versi quella della mia ex, ed in quanto ex si è capito già com'è andata a finire.
> 
> Può essere che la moglie voglia capire, può essere che sia come dici tu e questo, pur se dolorosissimo, darebbe un atto di maturità da parte della moglie MA ahimè, credo e temo che non sia così: premetto che ho spizzicato un po' qua ed un po' la l'intero thread per cui non ho tutti gli elementi per dirlo ma la mia sensazione non è delle migliori. Il fatto che la moglie di fronte alla scelta se tormare a casa o restare dall'amica-collega abbia scelto quest'ultima è un fatto, non ha scelto di tornare dal marito e roger dovrebbe riflettere su questo. Quello che ha fatto roger è encomiabile, non per questo ritengo biasimabile la moglie che l'ha tradito, avrà avuto i suoi motivi (nelle coppie c'è di tutto), fatto sta che *roger non può ricostruire il suo futuro basandosi sull'incerto*, si incerto, perchè deve maturare l'idea che di certo c'è ben poco a circondarci, tanto meno il nostro partner, ma questo deve essere inteso in modo negativo, serve a non creare nella nostra testa dipendenze affettive deleterie, serve a concebtrarsi su noi stessi per poi dare il meglio al partner.
> ...


Ciao Ashton 
è sempre un piacere leggerti 

a parte il margine fisiologico di incertezza (nel senso che tu stesso dici poi, perchè nulla è mai certo, noi stessi non siamo immutabili, figuriamoci che è terzo da noi, foss'anche un partner), quel che dici è vero

ma nel momento in cui si operano delle scelte è bene tener presente tutte le possibilità

non conoscendo la moglie di roger se non attraverso le parole di lui
il fatto che non sia tornata a casa può senz'altro essere un brutto segnale, come quasi tutti hanno suggerito
ma può essere anche qualcosa di diverso
ed è bene contemplare questa possibilità


----------



## Amoremio (18 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio del tuo post Astonished.
> Ora, a distanza di qualche giorno, settimana, dalla sua uscita di casa posso anche dirti che lo condivido per intero.
> Sai, le reazioni a caldo sono sempre dettate dall'istinto il quale aimè, in situazioni del genere, ti fa agire con troppo impeto. Il fatto che lei se ne andasse momentaneamente di casa è stata, per noi, una decisione si voluta da me ma anche compresa da lei che dopo una lunga discussione sull'accaduto ha capito che non potevo sopportare la sua presenza in casa se non sicura dei sentimenti che provava verso di me. Fondamentalmente non l'ho cacciata, ne abbiamo parlato, e penso tutt'ora sia stata la soluzione migliore per noi.
> Il noi non so se esisterà ancora in futuro, ogni giorno che passa sono fermamente convinto che non ci sarà. Però piano piano, con l'aiuto di molta gente, sto cercando di metabolizzare l'accaduto, parlare tanto mi accorgo che aiuta. Penso di aver un po' bruciato le tappe in tal senso, il piangersi addosso è finito, è subentrala la delusione, è affiorata la rabbia. Molte altre cose sono subentrate, vivo un vero oceano di emozioni, belle e brutte, ogni giorno. Sono vivo e mi son promesso di amare di più me stesso, solo così penso di riuscire a uscire dal pantano; ci vorrà molto tempo per farlo in maniera definitiva, forse mesi, anni, ma la strada che ho intrapreso a tal fine è giusta e costi quel che costi guardo avanti.
> ...


anzi
può costare moltissimo pensare che il meglio sia già alle nostre spalle

secondo me


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Ciao Ashton
> è sempre un piacere leggerti
> 
> a parte il margine fisiologico di incertezza (nel senso che tu stesso dici poi, perchè nulla è mai certo, noi stessi non siamo immutabili, figuriamoci che è terzo da noi, foss'anche un partner), quel che dici è vero
> ...


 si ma più passa il tempo e meno saranno le possibilità che roger accetti un suo rientro a casa.....


----------



## Roger (18 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anzi
> può costare moltissimo pensare che il meglio sia già alle nostre spalle
> 
> secondo me


Giusto...
Ottimisti e guardare avanti...


----------



## dottor manhattan (18 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma più passa il tempo e meno saranno le possibilità che roger accetti un suo rientro a casa.....


Infatti.

Se ci fosse amore, a prescindere dal tradimento, le reazioni della moglie dovrebbero essere univoche e rivolte a lui.

Invece se ne tiene alla larga.


----------



## Roger (18 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma più passa il tempo e meno saranno le possibilità che roger accetti un suo rientro a casa.....


Reale possibilità... Possibile verità...


----------



## Amoremio (18 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma più passa il tempo e meno saranno le possibilità che roger accetti un suo rientro a casa.....


ed è giusto che sia così

fa parte del percorso di roger


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ed è giusto che sia così
> 
> fa parte del percorso di roger


 assolutamente si! :up:


----------



## Sole (18 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Il noi non so se esisterà ancora in futuro, ogni giorno che passa sono fermamente convinto che non ci sarà. Però piano piano, con l'aiuto di molta gente, sto cercando di metabolizzare l'accaduto, parlare tanto mi accorgo che aiuta. Penso di aver un po' bruciato le tappe in tal senso, il piangersi addosso è finito, è subentrala la delusione, è affiorata la rabbia. Molte altre cose sono subentrate, vivo un vero oceano di emozioni, belle e brutte, ogni giorno. Sono vivo e mi son promesso di amare di più me stesso, solo così penso di riuscire a uscire dal pantano; ci vorrà molto tempo per farlo in maniera definitiva, forse mesi, anni, ma la strada che ho intrapreso a tal fine è giusta e costi quel che costi guardo avanti.


Mi dispiace molto Roger per come si sta mettendo la tua storia.
Credo che l'oceano di emozioni che stai attraversando sia assolutamente normale, così come la rabbia che dici di provare.

Mi sembra che tu stia affrontando le cose nel modo più giusto.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2011)

*Roger*

Mi spiace se son stato un pò duretto....però credimi..la vita ti restituirà ciò che ti ha tolto.....fra 5 anni tu starai alla grande...e tua moglie una chiavica....scommettiamo?:up:


----------



## astonished (18 Luglio 2011)

Roger ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio del tuo post Astonished.
> Ora, a distanza di qualche giorno, settimana, dalla sua uscita di casa posso anche dirti che lo condivido per intero.
> Sai, le reazioni a caldo sono sempre dettate dall'istinto il quale aimè, in situazioni del genere, ti fa agire con troppo impeto. Il fatto che lei se ne andasse momentaneamente di casa è stata, per noi, una decisione si voluta da me ma anche compresa da lei che dopo una lunga discussione sull'accaduto ha capito che non potevo sopportare la sua presenza in casa se non sicura dei sentimenti che provava verso di me. Fondamentalmente non l'ho cacciata, ne abbiamo parlato, e penso tutt'ora sia stata la soluzione migliore per noi.
> Il noi non so se esisterà ancora in futuro, ogni giorno che passa sono fermamente convinto che non ci sarà. Però piano piano, con l'aiuto di molta gente, sto cercando di metabolizzare l'accaduto, parlare tanto mi accorgo che aiuta. Penso di aver un po' bruciato le tappe in tal senso, il piangersi addosso è finito, è subentrala la delusione, è affiorata la rabbia. Molte altre cose sono subentrate, vivo un vero oceano di emozioni, belle e brutte, ogni giorno. Sono vivo e mi son promesso di amare di più me stesso, solo così penso di riuscire a uscire dal pantano; ci vorrà molto tempo per farlo in maniera definitiva, forse mesi, anni, ma la strada che ho intrapreso a tal fine è giusta e costi quel che costi guardo avanti.
> ...


Ciao Roger,
torno per chiarire perchè lo meriti e perchè non voglio che la mia venga letta come una sostanziale assoluzione nei confronti del tradimento.

Sai che ti parlo da tradito e so bene cosa stai attraversando: ci sono poche parole da aggiungere, le tue sensazioni attuali sono state le mie ed ogni tanto fanno per riaffiorare ma non ce la fanno più, ormai è storia passata la mia.

Anch'io come te chiesi a mia moglie di non convivere più sotto lo stesso tetto all'indomani della sua confessione, e le motivazioni erano le medesime solo che mia moglie, a differenza della tua scelse di passare la prima notte forui di casa dal suo amico, presumo, per poi tornare a casa dei suoi.

Quello che voglio dirti è che se vuoi salvare il tuo matrimonio avresti dovuto avere la forza di superare i disagio ed il fastidio fisico di convivere nella stessa casa (sai a cosa mi riferisco ,vero?): io non ce la feci e col senno di poi posso dirti che questo accadde perchè l'amore per me fu superiore a quello per lei e per la coppia e lo stesso vasle per la mia ex-moglie per cui ritengo giusto che sia andata così.

Ti ci vorrà del tempo per somatizzare, non illuderti: tu pensi di essere già oltre ma sei solo all'inizio e, se invece è come dici tu, allore ben per te vorrà dire che in fondo non ne valeva poi così tanto la pena investire su questo rapporto, ma questo non lo saprai ora, il tempo ti aiuterà.

Vorrei continuare ma non posso dilungarmi: sappi che so cosa stai vivendo e,  se può esserti d'aiuto, hai la mia solidarietà ed il mio sostegno morale, ma sii preparato ad affrontare i "tuoi" problemi da solo, perchè se c'è una cosa ho capito da questa storia è che i problemi quando sono tuoi sono tuoi e basta, non c'è nessuno che voglia o possa risolverli al posto tuo, sembra crudele ma in realtà è formativo e, di tutto il negativo che puoi vedere ora in questa fase, sappi che, comunque andrà a finire, se ben gestita dal punto di vista emotivo porterà ad un tua ulteriore crescita personale.

Riguarda a ciò che dice il Liga: può essere che non costi niente pensare che il meglio deve ancora arrivare, ed io ho sempre sposato questa filosofia, peccato però che, nel mio caso e può darsi valga solo per me, questo è stato un errore perchè mi ha proiettato sempre a cio che poteva arrivare e non a quello che avevo in quel momento, dunque se posso permettermi un ultimo suggerimento, vivi con un occhio al futuro ma non perdere mai di vista ciò che hai nel presente perchè le certezze, quelle di cui hai bisogno partono da questa consapevolezza. 

Qualunque cosa tu deciderai di volere per il tuo futuro, il mio in bocca al lupo affinchè tu la ottenga.

Ciao :up:


----------



## Roger (18 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace se son stato un pò duretto....però credimi..la vita ti restituirà ciò che ti ha tolto.....fra 5 anni tu starai alla grande...e tua moglie una chiavica....scommettiamo?:up:


Oscuro...
Devo ringraziare anche te sai?
Nel momento buio un po' di rabbia me l'hai tirata fuori anche tu sai?
E' servita anche quella. Il percorso sarà lungo...
Sinceramente ora come ora mi piace pensare che tra 5 anni sarò alla grande! Che lei sia una chiavica non me ne importa molto... Di una cosa però son convito: dovesse scegliere lui, tra 5 anni lei dirà: che cogliona che sono stata... Di questo ne sono certo... 
E un sorrisino uscirà dalle mie labbra.

Sono stato anch'io un po' duretto con te... I'm sorry...


----------



## Roger (18 Luglio 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Roger,
> torno per chiarire perchè lo meriti e perchè non voglio che la mia venga letta come una sostanziale assoluzione nei confronti del tradimento.
> 
> Sai che ti parlo da tradito e so bene cosa stai attraversando: ci sono poche parole da aggiungere, le tue sensazioni attuali sono state le mie ed ogni tanto fanno per riaffiorare ma non ce la fanno più, ormai è storia passata la mia.
> ...


Vero... Quoto...
Il futuro è solo una coseguenza del presente... L'ho sempre creduto anch'io! 
Ringrazio per i molti consigli e per aver anche solo condiviso il tuo tempo.
Altre verità che mi scrivi: I problemi sono tuoi e te li devi risolvere da solo... Tu pensi di essere già oltre, in realtà sei all'inizio.
Giustissimo anche questo, sono oggettive verità.
Ma come ho detto all'amico Oscuro: tra 5 anni, tra mille salite difficoltà ok, sarò migliore e lei mi rimpiangerà!
Visto che Liga me lo hai bocciato...
"Non può piovere per sempre..." Aggiungo: Echeccazzo!!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Luglio 2011)

*Roger*

Bè io ho esagerato...ma sai roger mi fà rabbia....che chi ha subito un danno sia lì ad aspettare di subirne un altro.....credimi roger....la vita un giorno qualsiasi presenterà il conto bussando alla tua porta e alla porta della tua ex signora.....!!


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè io ho esagerato...ma sai roger mi fà rabbia....che chi ha subito un danno sia lì ad aspettare di subirne un altro.....credimi roger....la vita un giorno qualsiasi presenterà il conto bussando alla tua porta e alla porta della tua ex signora.....!!


No.non hai esagerato io avrei scritto la stessa cosa,buon giorno Oscuro


----------

